# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Julio 2010 +



## No Registrado (3 Jul 2010)

Estoy preocupado, hoy esta muy plano, y sin volumen.






Hilo anterior:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...024-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-junio-2010-a.html


----------



## debianita (3 Jul 2010)

Poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## debianita (3 Jul 2010)

Como últimamente no puedo seguir el mercado al minuto, y parece que va a ser así durante un tiempo  Me gustaria (la ludopatia me obliga) a hacer algo. He estado mirando el mundo de los ETF, sabian que existian pero no los habia mirado en profundidad. Dada mi situacion actual, he encontrado atractivo lo de no tener liquidaciones diarias y como no, lo de poder ir corto  . La idea seria pillar uno inverso del Ibex y esperar a los míticos, ansiados y orgásmicos 3k tonuelianos.

Algun consejo, crítica .... ?

Primera crítica:

- Son de pobres 

PD: Continuo investigando la materia ... me preocupa la liquidez de estos engendros y los spreads, voy a ver que encuentro


----------



## terraenxebre (3 Jul 2010)

llega el verano....y haciendo mínimos....buf...me suena a que meteran papelito todo el verano para sacarlo en ¡¡¡octubre!!!!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2010)

El mulderianiiiiismooo va a lleghaaarrr


----------



## aksarben (3 Jul 2010)

Me apunto a la duda de los ETF .


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2010)

Los ETFs tienen las características de

-replicar casi todos los índices, bonos, materias primas,...de casi todos los mercados tanto en el lado largo como en el corto
-son para operativas para medio/largo plazo, no son productos apalancados
-si el índice da dividendos (por las acciones que contiene) también se traslada al etf
-no te cobran financiación (a diferencia de los CFD), sólo se paga el 0,2-0,4% anual


----------



## aksarben (3 Jul 2010)

No es por nada, pero somos una panda de enfermos, un sábado por la tarde foreando sobre bolsa...


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2010)

Si comemos todos los días habrá que ganárselo todos los días...


----------



## debianita (3 Jul 2010)

Aksarben, la web de Bankinter está bastante bien para el tema de ETF. He visto que tambien existen ETFs apalancados :baba:

Ahora me vendria bien la cuenta de 4Rich para mirar los ETFs ... pero la dí de baja

Mejor en el foro que viendo el furgol


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2010)

Akarsaben, te paso los ETF cortos que estoy para comprar...


ProShares UltraShort MidCap400 (ETF): NYSE:MZZ quotes & news - Google Finance

LYXOR XBEAR ES50: EPA:BXX quotes & news - Google Finance

ProShares UltraShort Financials (ETF): NYSE:SKF quotes & news - Google Finance

ProShares UltraShort S&P500 (ETF): NYSE:SDS quotes & news - Google Finance

Van todos apalancados. O follamos todos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2010)

Akarsaben, te paso los ETF cortos que estoy para comprar...


ProShares UltraShort MidCap400 (ETF): NYSE:MZZ quotes & news - Google Finance

LYXOR XBEAR ES50: EPA:BXX quotes & news - Google Finance

ProShares UltraShort Financials (ETF): NYSE:SKF quotes & news - Google Finance

ProShares UltraShort S&P500 (ETF): NYSE:SDS quotes & news - Google Finance

Van todos apalancados. O follamos todos...


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2010)

Creo que somos dos los que usamos ETFs de la web de Bankinter.

Los ETF de índices que tiene Bankinter son del emisor francés Lyxor y también los de Proshares.

Te cobran unos 13 euros por compra o venta (entre comisión broker bankinter y canon de bolsa).

Cada ETF tiene sus condiciones pero, en general, replican el índice o producto o canasta que siguen con cierta similitud (no es 100% pero casi). Lyxor se encarga de darle liquidez al instrumento y siempre tiene una orden de compra o venta en torno a los 6000 ETFs para la cotización del momento.

El ETF IBEX35 INVERSO para los 9000 puntos de IBEX cuesta unos 58 euros (su precio sube o baja a la inversa que lo haga el índice). Este al menos no es apalancado.

Cuál es tu duda en concreto ? (quizás será más sencillo responder tus dudas que dar datos en el aire)


----------



## debianita (4 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Los ETF de índices que tiene Bankinter son del emisor francés Lyxor y también los de Proshares.
> 
> Te cobran unos 13 euros por compra o venta (entre comisión broker bankinter y canon de bolsa).
> 
> ...



SG es la propietaria de Lyxor, mis dudas:

- Que pasaria en caso de default de la entidad? Te soplarian la pasta y a cascarla,no?
- Los 13 euros los pagas una vez o dos veces? (cuando compras y cuando vendes)
- Tienes algun link donde puda ver esto que comentas de que Lyxor da liquidez al engendro?
- Para seguir la cotización en realtime?

Gracias

La verdad, me parecen muy interesantes, hasta ahora solo habia tratado con acciones, CFDs y futuros. Como no voy a poder estar siguiendo el mercado con la asiduidad necesaria, pienso que me van como anillo al dedo.


----------



## debianita (4 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Akarsaben, te paso los ETF cortos que estoy para comprar...
> 
> 
> ProShares UltraShort MidCap400 (ETF): NYSE:MZZ quotes & news - Google Finance
> ...




MIX aclarame la duda:
Each Short or Ultra ProShares ETF seeks a return that is either 300%, 200%,
-100%, -200% or -300% of the return of an index or other benchmark (target) for a single day

Tienen liquidación diaria? ienso:



El doctor Mulder que opina de los ETFs? 8:

Gracias a todos y buenos días


----------



## Mulder (4 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!



Pepitoria dijo:


> Los ETFs tienen las características de
> 
> -replicar casi todos los índices, bonos, materias primas,...de casi todos los mercados tanto en el lado largo como en el corto
> -son para operativas para medio/largo plazo, no son productos apalancados
> ...



Ojo, que una cosa es que te apalanques tu al contratar el ETF (que no se puede) y otra es que el ETF esté apalancado, me explico. Hay ETFs que por cada punto del S&P ellos te dan o quitan 2 o 3 puntos porque es el propio ETF el que va apalancado.

En la práctica es como si hubiera apalancamiento real aunque es un apalancamiento fijo.

PD: el próximo día 9 de julio va a suceder algo gordo.


----------



## debianita (4 Jul 2010)

Mulder tiene usted un trigger en el foro?. Pongo su nombre y aparece como arte de magia  Cuando pueda conteste a mi pregunta.

Gracias

PD: Votar el hilo, para que sea 5 estrellas


----------



## Mulder (4 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El doctor Mulder que opina de los ETFs? 8:



En general siento el máximo desprecio por cualquier producto que lleve la palabra 'fondo' pegado a el. Aunque los ETF los veo bien para invertir en productos y commodities extraños y/o poco accesibles, o también en acciones de países lejanos y/o exóticos.

De lo contrario creo que es mejor entrar directamente en la acción, CFD o futuro donde se quiera invertir.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder tiene usted un trigger en el foro?. Pongo su nombre y aparece como arte de magia  Cuando pueda conteste a mi pregunta.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> PD: Votar el hilo, para que sea 5 estrellas



No, ha sido casualidad, se ve que estamos sincronizados 

Ya está respondido.


----------



## debianita (4 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En general siento el máximo desprecio por cualquier producto que lleve la palabra 'fondo' pegado a el. Aunque los ETF los veo bien para invertir en productos y commodities extraños y/o poco accesibles, o también en acciones de países lejanos y/o exóticos.
> 
> De lo contrario creo que es mejor entrar directamente en la acción, CFD o futuro donde se quiera invertir.




En cuanto a las liquidaciones de plusvis/perdidas.. tenia entendido que se hacian efectivas al liquidar el ETF, pero mirando la web de proshare he encontrado lo siguiente que parece dar a entender que son diarias... ienso: si es así pierden parte del atractivo, al menos para mi:

ProShares ETFs: Products
_This ETF seeks a return of -200% of the return of an index (target) for a single day. Due to the compounding of daily returns, ProShares' returns over periods other than one day will likely differ in amount and possibly direction from the target return for the same period. Investors should monitor their ProShares holdings consistent with their strategies, as frequently as daily. For more on correlation, leverage and other risks, please read the prospectus.
_


----------



## debianita (4 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> PD: el próximo día 9 de julio va a suceder algo gordo.




Rojo o verde? O no tiene este dato? Infomación sacada de su envidiada play, o insiders?


Joser ... si que me he levantado preguntón  voy a tomarme una cervecita a ver si me calmo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Jul 2010)

¿ se sabe algo de la reunion del jefazo del fmi con zparo ? :

Ya anticipaban que no iban a publicar nada pero esperaba alguna filtracion, bueno tarde o temprano ya nos enteraremos de por donde nos van a jorobar con nuevas medidas :vomito:


----------



## DeepChu (4 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ se sabe algo de la reunion del jefazo del fmi con zparo ? :
> 
> Ya anticipaban que no iban a publicar nada pero esperaba alguna filtracion, bueno tarde o temprano ya nos enteraremos de por donde nos van a jorobar con nuevas medidas :vomito:



Pues no he conseguido encontrar nada, pero me da a mi en la nariz que cuando esta noche vuelva a aparecer la cotizacion de futuros en igmarkets vamos a irnos a un -1xx rapidamente .

Si habla ZP la unica reaccion logica e ilogica es que el ibex baje 200 puntos del tiron xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Jul 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pues no he conseguido encontrar nada, pero me da a mi en la nariz que cuando esta noche vuelva a aparecer la cotizacion de futuros en igmarkets vamos a irnos a un -1xx rapidamente .
> 
> *Si habla ZP la unica reaccion logica e ilogica es que el ibex baje 200 puntos del tiron *xD



mucho ojo, que ZParo solo pone la boca, las palabras las pone el jefazo del fmi, igual que cuando hablo merKel en el parlamentoi español a traves de la boca de ZParo....... ese dia reboto la bolsa un 15 % con gap del 10 % para empezar.

Ahora que lo pienso lo ideal seria que el fmi no filtrara nada y que ZParo nos contara que ha venido a tomar cafe a la moncloa y a felicitarle por el exito de la seleccion en el mundial....... o mejor aun que diga que vino a pedirle consejos para solucionar la crisis mundial.............. eso sin duda dispararia el panico y veriamos los 3000 toneluanicos esta misma semana


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> SG es la propietaria de Lyxor, mis dudas:
> 
> - Que pasaria en caso de default de la entidad? Te soplarian la pasta y a cascarla,no?
> - Los 13 euros los pagas una vez o dos veces? (cuando compras y cuando vendes)
> ...




Te contesto en orden:

1) Entiendo que si la Entidad quiebra los ETFs seguirían su suerte. De todos modos sueles usarlos para plazos relativamente cortos... para invertir a largo plazo usaría acciones directamente.

2) Los 13 euros se pagan cuando COMPRAS y cuando VENDES (dos veces). El canon de la bolsa (creo que son 5,5 euros) van siempre -cuando compras acciones también- y el resto es la comisión del broker -en este caso Bankinter- que es variable según el monto (para 3000 euros de compra ronda los 6 euros y sube a montos mayores). En mi caso, para 100 ETFs inversos -digamos unos 6000 euros- la comisión es de unos 8 euros y por eso el monto total por compra o venta ronda los 13 euros.

3) A la web de Bankinter puedes acceder aún sin estar linkeado como cliente. Puedes consultar diferentes ETFs en:

https://broker.bankinter.com/www/es-es/***/broker+etf_home?tabfav=no

En relación a la liquidez no tengo un link para darte pero, como opero inveso con ETFs llevo visto esto en el sistema. Siempre tienen una orden de 6000 ETFs para cada posición (compra y venta) y dentro del rango del mercado.

Si tengo que contarte que en una de las bajadas abruptas del IBEX de hace unos días (esas en que la vela a 2 minutos bajó 60 puntos) de repente la orden se "evaporó". Seguramente el software que ellos usan reacciona así a los cambios bruscos de mecado (para no perder) o bien fueron adquiridas de inmediato por algún otro software de trading rápido -este es un extraño mundo de trileros así que nunca sabes la respuesta real).
En cualquier caso SIEMPRE han tenido liquidez para sus instrumentos porque ellos son el Market Maker de sus ETFs y, como tales, tienen que asegurarse que los clientes puedan entrar y salir o nadie los usaría.

4) Respecto a la cotización, uso el software que suministra Bankinter (no estoy seguro pero debe ser el RealTime). Tienes derecho a usarlo si has abierto cuanta con su broker.

===

Como experiencia general respecto a Bankinter (me refiero a su Broker) debo decir que es un pelín caro (6 euros de comisión más el canon de bolsa) pero muy prolijo, sin fallos y, en mi caso, que no estoy viviendo en España y se me complica el tema de la firma de contratos con los otros operadores -pero tengo mi cuenta en Bankinter- me es una comodidad y por eso lo uso.

Eso si, para comprar acciones en USA las comisiones son más altas (en torno a los 25 euros) pero, todo depende en qué mercados e instrumentos operes y qué opciones tengas -en mi caso esta es la más cómoda-.

*Dato final:* No te cobran comisión (sólo el canon de la bolsa) para operar *acciones de Bankinter* lo que me ha permitido -con esa acción- realizar operaciones de un modo más activo cuando el mercado lo permitía.

Espero haber contestado todos tus puntos.


----------



## Lladó (5 Jul 2010)

Robert Prechter: The *Dow, which now stands at 9,686.48, is likely to fall well below 1,000 over perhaps five or six years* as a grand market cycle comes to an end, he said. That unraveling, combined with a depression and deflation, will make anyone holding cash “extremely grateful for their prudence.” 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/04/your-money/04stra.html?_r=2


----------



## debianita (5 Jul 2010)

Gracias Nico


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jul 2010)

como va el PM del Ibex????


----------



## DeepChu (5 Jul 2010)

Y como siempre pasa...

Público.es - La crisis de liquidez frena la recuperación

El chulibex sudara y subira como el campeon que es xD


----------



## DeepChu (5 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como va el PM del Ibex????



Pues +20 estamos ahora mismo. Abrira practicamente plano.


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2010)

Pues finalmente el gap ha sido 1 poco más grande. Y seguimos subiendo!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Tras el despiste de la apertura yo creo que hoy nos acabaremos poniendo al día con los gringos.


----------



## DeepChu (5 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Tras el despiste de la apertura yo creo que hoy nos acabaremos poniendo al día con los gringos.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, y de hecho estoy corto, pero no se pq me da que a los leoncios no les va a dar la gana de realizar la correccion que es logica


----------



## spheratu (5 Jul 2010)

Hola hamijos,como van las predicciones a largo plazo? Aún veis un buen guanazo para finales de año?


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, y de hecho estoy corto, pero no se pq me da que a los leoncios no les va a dar la gana de realizar la correccion que es logica



Precisamente por eso lo harán hoy, porque es ilógico hacerlo en un día como este ::


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Supongo que eso no significará que subamos 400-500 puntos que nos separan, sino que vuelvan las diferencias de 700-900.



Ultimamente los gringos han bajado demasiado mientras los europeos nos hemos dedicado a hacer laterales completamente estúpidos, ya va siendo hora de que los europeos tengamos nuestra ración de guano king size.


----------



## Nico (5 Jul 2010)

Se extraña al compañero Zuloman.


----------



## Nico (5 Jul 2010)

Mulder... aprovechando un día de calma y quietud (por el feriado americano) y aprovechando que has dicho que a tu criterio el día 9 de Julio nos espera alguna "sorpresita".

Asumo que es una sorpresita 'bajista' o, no puedes precisar la dirección ?


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Mulder... aprovechando un día de calma y quietud (por el feriado americano) y aprovechando que has dicho que a tu criterio el día 9 de Julio nos espera alguna "sorpresita".
> 
> Asumo que es una sorpresita 'bajista' o, no puedes precisar la dirección ?



En este periodo todas las sorpresas 'gordas' que tocan son bajistas 100%.


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Se extraña al compañero Zuloman. <!-- google_ad_section_end -->



Lo último que le leí fue que se iba corto con SL en 9400 que si lo tocaba debaja esto. Y el viernes tocamos esa cifra, supongo que se habrá jubilado cansado de darle dinero al botas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Se extraña al compañero Zuloman.



aqui estoy hombre y ademas he posteado el finde. Ahora no estoy delante de la pantalla por que tengo bastantes cosas que hacer asi que intento mantener posiciones por lo menos durante una semana y miro de vez en cuando el foro y las cotizaciones.

Antes trabajaba en otro ordenador y tenia este que uso para la bolsa abierto permanentemente.

De momento no me han echado a la calle con una patada en el culo y sigo en r4, pero mi paciencia esta al limite......solo unas buenas plusvis podrian animarme a continuar, mi ojete tiene un limite maximo de capacidad que esta a punto de rebosar


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Jul 2010)

Buenos perroflauticos días!


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2010)

Has faltado a tu palabra!


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2010)

Bueno Pyn, no dijo si era tocando el 9K4 en contado o en futuro... por ahí podría escaparse


----------



## Fuego azul (5 Jul 2010)

Para cuando los 6000 del IBEX, no se puede sostener mucho esta situación que es alzista o mantenedora del status quo, cuando todos sabemos que la bolsa esta inflada.

Entiendo los que entrais en el intradia, pero a corto o medio plazo toca bajada, sobre todo banca, es insostenible estos indices.

Segun tengo entendido para final de año el banco españa va a obligar a poner mas al dia los balances bancario por la cantidad de pisos que retienen para sostener balances.

¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?, no soy un experto, mas bien ando perdido y atonito con estos indices en el IBEX, sobre todo bancarios, estan inflados.


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2010)

Da igual pollastre porque lo tocó en ambas xDDD.


----------



## Nico (5 Jul 2010)

Qué lindos ojos tienes fuego azul (al menos en el avatar) 

No busques "lógica" en el chulibex porque hacen con él lo que quieren... sólo los frena la VERGUENZA de tener disparidades aberrantes con índices más serios y, cada tanto, ajustan un poco para que el delito no sea desenfrenado pero, salvo eso, van sin máscara y con la pistola en la mano robando el dinero de las pobres ancianitas en la calle.

Así que, aún con los bancos incendiados y los Directores prisioneros, si tienen ganas de subirlos, los subirán.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno Pyn, no dijo si era tocando el 9K4 en contado o en futuro... por ahí podría escaparse





pyn dijo:


> Da igual pollastre porque lo tocó en ambas xDDD.



solo fueron unos segundillos, toco el 9420 y se giro a toda velocidad, solo fue un mete y saca rapido en mi ya dilatado ano : casi ni lo note  .

De todas maneras esperaba que hoy me dieran un poco de vaselina y veo que de momento lo unico que hacen es no ampliar mas mi ojete ::


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Da igual pollastre porque lo tocó en ambas xDDD.



ya ya... bueno, tú sabes, era por quitarle hierro al asunto y que Zulomannnn no se nos vaya.

Demasiados step-outs he vivido ya. Éste en concreto no me gustaría que llegase.


----------



## DeepChu (5 Jul 2010)

Mulder, esto lo veo mas bien perezoso e xD

No tira pabajo ni aunque lo persiga una manada de ñues en estampida huyendo de las fauces de cocodrilos hambrientos!!!


----------



## Nico (5 Jul 2010)

Perdón... qué pasa con Abengoa que sube más del 9% ?


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Perdón... qué pasa con Abengoa que sube más del 9% ?



Ha conseguido que le adjudiquen una de las mayores plantas solares del mundo; la van a construir en USA (Arizona), y la inversión supera los $2,000M.

El propio Barack Obama salió este fin de semana confirmando la adjudicación, de ahí la sobrecompra brutal que se ve hoy.


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Mulder, esto lo veo mas bien perezoso e xD
> 
> No tira pabajo ni aunque lo persiga una manada de ñues en estampida huyendo de las fauces de cocodrilos hambrientos!!!



Parece que seguimos perrofláuticos para mantener la tradición, que no se diga que no somos perrofláuticos, oiga!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Jul 2010)

Entonces hasta el día 9, seguiremos estando lateral alcistas?


----------



## rosonero (5 Jul 2010)

Buenos días a todos, que aunque no lo parezca os sigo casi a diario.

¿el día 9 guano del bueno? Pero Mulder,¿ no era en julio que teníamos que ver un máximo intermedio? o recuerdo mal?


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, que aunque no lo parezca os sigo casi a diario.
> 
> ¿el día 9 guano del bueno? Pero Mulder,¿ no era en julio que teníamos que ver un máximo intermedio? o recuerdo mal?



O leiste mal, siempre dije que sería en julio.

Aunque creo que lo han adelantado un poco.


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2010)

Esto sigue igual, "show must go on". Seguimos en la zona de los 9300.


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2010)

Ahí viene Pepón-Kraken, a alegrarme la jornada... mírenlo, mírenlo qué majo, él...


----------



## Nico (5 Jul 2010)

Los países prósperos y con sus economías ordenadas dan esas satisfacciones a sus inversores, estimado Pollastre.

No veo de qué te asombras !


----------



## xavigomis (5 Jul 2010)

Zulo, sigues In?


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

A las nuenas tardes!



señor lobo dijo:


> deje de invertir en bolsa despues de la hostia de enero 08. y no me arrepiento
> 
> sinceramente y viendo la cosa a largo plazo, estos numeros no tienen sentido, llevamos 2 años esperando una correción que nunca llega.
> la bolsa se ha masificado tanto gracias a hinternec que se inutiliza el análisis gráfico.
> ...



Pues con los datos objetivos en la mano yo de ti si que estaría arrepentido, has dejado de ganar más de un 50% de corrección de la bajada de 2008 y además durante el período más breve posible, te podría haber ido mejor o peor según donde hubieras entrado pero aun así habrías tenido beneficios en tiempo récord y todo esto sin ánimo de ponerme Pepón.

Por otra parte hacer oidos sordos a las impresoras de billetes de los bancos centrales y pensar en depósitos ¿referenciados? me parece una soberana tontería, te animo a que leas más para entender el gran escenario económico mundial.

Mi conclusión es que ahora llegas tarde, mejor espera a final de año a no ser que tengas alguna forma de ponerte corto (no lo parece).


----------



## rafaxl (5 Jul 2010)

Ultimamente cada vez que entro tenemos a pepon suelto con gaans de marcha. Estoy poniendome al dia con noticias y sigue la cosa malita...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Jul 2010)

3, 2, 1, y nos vamos pabajo?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Jul 2010)

Hola a todos!

Os sigo hace semanas, me lei varios post anteriores, ya estoy suscrito a este hilo. Muchas gracias a todos por la info. 

Se me hace raro el primer mensaje en este hilo, pues al leeros cada dia es casi casi como si ya os conociese.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Jul 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> 3, 2, 1, y nos vamos pabajo?



o para arriba?


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

Nos están dando hoy un gran recital de soporíferos, y cuando cerremos en Europa va a ser todavía peor.


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2010)

Hola?probando el tapatalk para el iPhone. Leeros o leo de puta madre.1 saludo de pepon69.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Zulo, sigues In?



bastante asqueadito pero si :vomito:


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ha sido negativo.

La actividad hoy ha sido prácticamente nula, solo hemos tenido un par de movimientos a las 10 de la mañana y unos cuantos entre las 14:30 y las 15:00

Nada más por hoy, ni siquiera subasta.

Los movimientos del día han sido uno arriba, otro abajo y así sucesivamente hasta poco antes de las 15 donde han empezado a vender con saña. No parece que apuesten por subidas en este momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2010)

Hoy los leoncios están todavía en la playa


----------



## tonuel (5 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy los leoncios están todavía en la playa



yo volví ayer y no estoy para mucha fiesta... :no:



Saludos )


----------



## DeepChu (5 Jul 2010)

Vaya dia mas raro de ibex. A ver que coño hace mañana pq ya me estoy replanteando seriamente el cerrar los cortos con perdidas y esperar, que lo mismo se va escopeteado y me desgarra que se va por la barranquilla de una puñetera vez (que es lo que deberia hacer exo desde hace varios dias), pero no hay manera de poder discernir donde lo quieren llevar...


----------



## Fran200 (6 Jul 2010)

Hoy fiesta, con amplias cordilleras que escalar y profundos valles que bajar.

Sigo en lo mío hasta la semana que viene.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2010)

Pues yo ayer perdí el día miserablemente... hermosas plusvies del +0%, por no querer bajar un poco el SP que tenía en 9K4. A tomar por culo y día en blanco.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues yo ayer perdí el día miserablemente... hermosas plusvies del +0%, por no querer bajar un poco el SP que tenía en 9K4. A tomar por culo y día en blanco.



y que esperas para hoy 

¿Como piensas ganar ? ¿ corto, largo ? ienso:

Estoy pensando en que tengo un sistema infalible para que ganeis pasta y yo recuperar lo perdido......... como la bolsa suele hacer lo contrario de lo que haga yo ............... a cambio de un 10 % de vuestras voluminosas ganancias me decis si estais cortos o largos , yo hago lo contrario y PLUSVALIAS GARANTIZADAS PARA VOSOTROS ::


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y que esperas para hoy
> 
> ¿Como piensas ganar ? ¿ corto, largo ? ienso:
> 
> Estoy pensando en que tengo un sistema infalible para que ganeis pasta y yo recuperar lo perdido......... como la bolsa suele hacer lo contrario de lo que haga yo ............... a cambio de un 10 % de vuestras voluminosas ganancias me decis si estais cortos o largos , yo hago lo contrario y PLUSVALIAS GARANTIZADAS PARA VOSOTROS ::




Pues simplemente he decidido mantener el SP en 9K4, deberíamos tocarlo si no me he equivocado demasiado. Ya que ayer se quedó a 50pips y no pudo ser, espero que sea hoy.

De todas formas, ten cuidadito con los largos. Nos acercamos al entorno del 15-J, donde mi HK se sigue empeñando en mandarnos a los 8K2-8K3. Susto o muerte...


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2010)

vamoh, miserableh roedoreh... no me jodan otra vez el SP por 30 pips... compren, compren, caballeros ::


edito: grasiah miarma!


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Seguimos bajo el guión previsto en el ibex, peponianos y jugando con los 9400. ¿Los tocarenos hoy?


----------



## DeepChu (6 Jul 2010)

Alguien podri adecirme si POP ha repartido dividendo? que no encuentro la noticia por ningun lao, y me pone q ayer cerro en 4,22 y yo juraria q cerro en 4,281...


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, tenemos un gap por arriba en 9628...


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2010)

Bueno, pues hoy sí, saltó el SP en 9K4...


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y que esperas para hoy
> 
> ¿Como piensas ganar ? ¿ corto, largo ? ienso:
> 
> Estoy pensando en que tengo un sistema infalible para que ganeis pasta y yo recuperar lo perdido......... como la bolsa suele hacer lo contrario de lo que haga yo ............... a cambio de un 10 % de vuestras voluminosas ganancias me decis si estais cortos o largos , yo hago lo contrario y PLUSVALIAS GARANTIZADAS PARA VOSOTROS ::



Yo firmo, eh? Sobretodo avisa cuando cierres los cortos y te pongas largo, que mi sistema dará entrada de cortos.


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2010)

Oye, Zulóptero.... tú no seguirías corto por un casual, con aquella amenaza tuya de los 9K4...verdad que no?

anda, dime que no.


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

No está el patio para cortos no y menos teniendo ese gap por encima sin cerrar que nos atrae como un imán.


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Estamos pepones sin demasiada justificación, tal vez la única sea algo de sobreventa y no haber podido atravesar soportes.

Pero el gap de hoy en el Stoxx tiene pinta de quedarse en isla bajista o de que lo cierren esta misma tarde.


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Doctore, y el ibex qué me dices? perroflautismo u orgullo patrio? Estamos subiendo casi un 2% sin ningún rubor.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jul 2010)

Ojo, creo que están calentando BP para sacársela de encima a buen precio.

El vertido esta empeorando día a día y los costes presentes y futuros cada vez son más elevados, solo les puede salvar lo de los pozos paralelos que están ahora realizando pero eso es una apuesta que no se sabe si tendrá éxito.

Allá vosotros si picáis.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Oye, Zulóptero.... tú no seguirías corto por un casual, con aquella amenaza tuya de los 9K4...verdad que no?
> 
> anda, dime que no.



me he dado esta semana de plazo para ver si quedandome de semana en semana me salen mejor las cosas que intradiando , de momento fatal .

Llevo una rachita que las cosas no me salen muy bien en general , no solo la bolsa . Ya me ha pasado en mas ocasiones y al final se suelen compensar con otras rachas de que me sale todo bien....................... la verdad es que me esta tocando los huevos bastante :vomito:


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

bueno zulo, no me gusta operar en tu misma dirección pero creo que ahora es un buen momento... 

Entro corto con un mini en 9.505, haber que tal!


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> bueno zulo, *no me gusta operar en tu misma dirección pero creo que ahora es un buen momento*...
> 
> Entro corto con un mini en 9.505, haber que tal!




jejeje... aquí hay más cabrones que perros descalzos ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> bueno zulo, no me gusta operar en tu misma dirección pero creo que ahora es un buen momento...
> 
> Entro corto con un mini en 9.505, haber que tal!





pollastre dijo:


> jejeje... aquí hay más cabrones que perros descalzos ::::::



tranquilo Pollastrin que no llevo mal los vaciles  ...... llevo bastante peor que el botas y demas leoncios se queden con mi pasta


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

eis, que yo te lo digo dsd el cariño, el amor y el respeto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> eis, que yo te lo digo dsd el cariño, el amor y el respeto



no te preocupes hombre que no me parece mal  eso si, preparate por si cambian las tornas eh


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

jajaja

Tengo muy claro q en cuanto tu cierres incremento posición.

La idea es esperar al dato del ISM de las 16:00h, si sale bueno cerrar..., si sale malo para abajo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Jul 2010)

al que casi no se le ve el plumero es a Mulder que lleva corto desde antes que yo 

PD : ¿ quieres decir que vas a incrementar posiciones cortas cuando el ibex este en 3000 ? por que pienso aguantarlas hasta ahi


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Sigo pensando que los cortos ahora tiene mucho peligro, hablando del ibex sólo.


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

2 corto's más en 9.550


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

a tomar por saco, todo el cargador en 9.550... SL en 9.630.


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Ya tenemos mentira oficial para esta subida.



> España cierra libros de la emisión sindicada de obligaciones a 10 años a las 12h, ya que las peticiones superan los 10.000 millones de euros, cuando el máximo deseado estaba en el entorno de 5.000 millones. Al final el precio queda en mid swap +195 puntos. Demanda por tanto muy holgada y bueno para el Ibex y todas las bolsas europeas.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> a tomar por saco, todo el cargador en 9.550... SL en 9.630.








pero quita ese stop xD... :ouch:



Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (6 Jul 2010)

Booooomba rebotronic en marcha. Me he estado echando unas risas con lo de los stress test y los bancos españoles...

Saludos compañeros!


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jul 2010)

Fitch parece que quiere los bancos arriba..........


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Lángaro tú como estás que hacía mucho que posteabas. Contracorriente? o remando de la mano de los leones?.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jul 2010)

estaba pillado largo con San e Ibla. ahora ganando en los dos y no sé si vender o mantener un poco mas........
pero me han dado por todos lados. En lo que va de año llevo un 35% de perdidas... no esta mal

edito: tb largo en apple..... sin comentarios


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jul 2010)

los americanos viene con fuerza...


----------



## debianita (6 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> edito: tb largo en apple..... sin comentarios



Oouuuch!:ouch:


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Ojalá toque hoy los 9628 el ibex, sería 1 señal muy buena para mi sistema...


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2010)

Pepón de la Floresta!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jul 2010)

9621 maximo.... que significaría tocar el 28?????
se espera que estoy caiga cuando abran los americanos????
Zuloman, como vas ? largo o corto???

que puede pasar a las 4 con el dato??


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que los pepones se han levantado vigorosos hoy y dominan el mercado, pero excusas para tamaña subida no veo que haya tantas, porque para empezar ni el euro ni el petroleo están subiendo tanto.

Esta tarde veremos si esta subida se queda en un bluff o no.


----------



## Gamu (6 Jul 2010)

Fuera de TEF a 15,52. Plusvis de 51 centimos por accion en 3 dias.

Supuestamente se ha cerrado el GAP y toca bajar, me equivoco?

Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jul 2010)

Hello boys,

Hace unos días que no entro por aquí pero os leo siempre. Creo que voy a abrir un corto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes... 



pyn dijo:


> Por cierto, tenemos un gap por arriba en 9628...



Supongo que hablas del futuro, porque el gap del contado está en 9688,5...

Saludos...

Edito: Por ahora hemos tocado el 9625,6...
Edito2: Bienvenido a "la vida es como perdidos", que ayer se presentó y nadie le dijo nada...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Jul 2010)

me voy pal pueblo


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Nos hemos quedado a 3 puntos del futuro de cerrar el gap, vamos!!!!


----------



## Malus (6 Jul 2010)

Muy buenas tardes tengan todos ustedes!
Hace poco que me he registrado en el foro, y despues de que varios miembros del foro me ayudasen con sus comentarios a quitarme de la cabeza lo de meter mis ahorros en una VPO, pues ando buscando nuevos caladeros de inversion para mis ahorros parados. Los bancos no parecen una buena solucion...intereses bajos a varios años...no me tuta.
Desde que me registre, me he estado fijando en este hilo en particular. Debo admitirlo, la bolsa me atrae, pero aqui el menda(yo) es novatin y tiene muchas dudas, que espero ir disipando con el seguimiento de este hilo y compaginandolo con informacion adicional.
Simplemente escribo esto para presentarme formalmente como seguidor de este hilo y ya puestos, para preguntarles que software usan ustedes.
Saludos a tod@s!


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes tengan todos ustedes!
> Hace poco que me he registrado en el foro, y despues de que varios miembros del foro me ayudasen con sus comentarios a quitarme de la cabeza lo de meter mis ahorros en una VPO, pues ando buscando nuevos caladeros de inversion para mis ahorros parados. Los bancos no parecen una buena solucion...intereses bajos a varios años...no me tuta.
> Desde que me registre, me he estado fijando en este hilo en particular. Debo admitirlo, la bolsa me atrae, pero aqui el menda(yo) es novatin y tiene muchas dudas, que espero ir disipando con el seguimiento de este hilo y compaginandolo con informacion adicional.
> Simplemente escribo esto para presentarme formalmente como seguidor de este hilo y ya puestos, para preguntarles que software usan ustedes.
> Saludos a tod@s!



Bienvenido, yo uso qtstalker desde Linux.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que los pepones se han levantado vigorosos hoy y dominan el mercado, pero excusas para tamaña subida no veo que haya tantas, porque para empezar ni el euro ni el petroleo están subiendo tanto.
> 
> Esta tarde veremos si esta subida se queda en un bluff o no.



Short squeeze.


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2010)

*ISM de servicios *

53,8 peor esperado

_ISM de servicios baja de 55,4 a 53,8 cuando se esperaba una bajada solo a 55. Otro dato macro más peor de lo esperado. 

El indicador de actividad de negocios de servicios baja de 61,1 a 58,1 mucho peor que el 60 esperado. 

Indicador de precios pagados baja de 60,6 a 53,8

Indicador de empleo mucho cuidado porque baja de 50,4 a 49,7 y si servicios empieza a destruir empleo malo para la economía. Solo estuvo por encima de 50 justo el mes pasado. 

Indicador de nuevos pedidos baja de 57,1 a 54.4.

Un mal dato para la economía, servicios flojea y el empleo del sector más aún. 

Dato bueno para bonos y malo para bolsas, pero como hoy vamos de euforia total puede que no hagan caso._



Hummmm... no parece que el mercado lo tenga mucho en cuenta.


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

ISM servicios peor de lo esperado:
Expectativa 55 ; sale:
53,8 peor esperado


Ale, a seguir con el rimel...

Este dato era mi esperanza para q corrija parte de la euforia de hoy.... lo llevo claro...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2010)

Jo jo

dato malo y no lo bajan ni a tiros


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

Me pregunto que se celebra para bajar de tirón 10 puntos en el Stoxx y volver a recuperarlos de golpe pocos minutos después, tengo la sensación de estar perdiéndome algo porque en USA no paran de salir datos malísimos.

La única explicación que le encuentro a esto es: festival de volatilidad.

PD: es peor todavía aun volamos más alto que antes del dato.


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

Sólo hay una manera de que esto empiece a bajar con fuerza...















Zulo, ponte largo!!


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jul 2010)

Y a mi me han echado de mi corto... no hay derecho.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (6 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me pregunto que se celebra para bajar de tirón 10 puntos en el Stoxx y volver a recuperarlos de golpe pocos minutos después, tengo la sensación de estar perdiéndome algo porque en USA no paran de salir datos malísimos.
> 
> La única explicación que le encuentro a esto es: festival de volatilidad.
> 
> PD: es peor todavía aun volamos más alto que antes del dato.



Y que tal el volumen? Es mas bajo de los normal?


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Si yo me refería al futuro.finalmente lo han cerrado.... Y se han ido 50 puntos arriba,esto es de locos,ni datos macro ni sentimientos no hostias.9700 por decreto ley.


----------



## tarrito (6 Jul 2010)

mode ironic on:

Se celebra que España se equipara a Zimbawe ... dato mucho mejor de lo esperado.

También se cotiza que no se volverá a ver al ZP por la presidencia europea.

Espero haberlo dejado claro. Luego no se me sorprendan de porqué sube el Ibex y tal ... 

mode ironic off


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Y que tal el volumen? Es mas bajo de los normal?



Buena pregunta, precisamente el volumen está siendo hoy *mucho más alto de lo normal* y ademaś de en índices lo he podido ver en algunas acciones también.

Las subidas con volumen normalmente no duran mucho así que creo que nos iremos abajo a no tardar mucho y el paripé de hoy se corresponde con una corrección de toda la tendencia bajista anterior.


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2010)

Son 1 poco exagerados corrigiendo no ? Jejeje.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2010)

Hoy los cortos tienen que haber comprado hemoal a kilos


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

Me entra la duda de si cerrar Los Cortos asumiendo pérdidas o seguir con ellos, aún a riesgo de terminar con las existencias de hemoal entre zulo, mulder y yo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jul 2010)

Fuera del san con beneficio.... Juuuuuuuuuu


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jul 2010)

sigo en Ibla con un stop proffit....


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (6 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Me entra la duda de si cerrar Los Cortos asumiendo pérdidas o seguir con ellos, aún a riesgo de terminar con las existencias de hemoal entre zulo, mulder y yo...




Si puedes aguantarlos 3 o 4 días, yo los aguantaría. Los mercados están locos, y en las últimas semanas están pasando por los mismo puntos una y otra vez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2010)

Pues al final cerró el gap... 

Dejé un corto en 9660, calculando con el cierre del gap y me entró... lo he comprado en 9600, no me fio un pelo... además ayer me quedé abierto con un corto en 9275 y hoy cuando he llegado a casa he hecho tal que este gesto... :ouch:

Saludos...

PD: Xavigomis, no tenías los SL en 9630... : Quitar los SL porque van a saltar no es buen sistema, y te lo digo por experiencia... :no:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (6 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues al final cerró el gap...
> 
> Dejé un corto en 9660, calculando con el cierre del gap y me entró... lo he comprado en 9600, no me fio un pelo... además ayer me quedé abierto con un corto en 9275 y hoy cuando he llegado a casa he hecho tal que este gesto... :ouch:
> 
> ...




*Edito:* Yo *no* opino lo mismo. Como está el patio no hay que operar con stops en intradía. Si no hay resto para afrontar pérdidas mejor quedarse afuera.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hoy fiesta, con amplias cordilleras que escalar y profundos valles que bajar.
> 
> Sigo en lo mío hasta la semana que viene.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



I love this game!!


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

Yo me puse corto hace tiempo y aun voy ganando, lo único malo es que he ampliado esta mañana aprovechando el subidón pero me he metido demasiado pronto y ahora palmo ligeramente al haber bajado la media.

La verdad es que llevo todo el dia en verde/rojo intermintente y voy a seguir aguantando cortos.


----------



## debianita (6 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Xavigomis, no tenías los SL en 9630... : Quitar los SL porque van a saltar no es buen sistema, y te lo digo por experiencia... :no:



Doy fe :: hay que ser estrictos, si no ... te dejan el orto desflorado


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2010)

Largo mulderiano en BXX...


----------



## debianita (6 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Largo mulderiano en BXX...



Mola el nombre: XBEAR  solo con leerlo dan ganas de comprar


----------



## debianita (6 Jul 2010)

La deuda española perderá finalmente la máxima calificación de Moody's - 6/07/10 - 2289792 - elEconomista.es

Bajarán el rating 2 escalones.

Se comenta de que las cajitas hispanistanis tendrán stress test. Esto puede ser un festival :XX: Tranquilos hamijos mañana ganeremos a los teutones y en el reino de hispanistán todos estarán felices y contentos, almenos por un tiempo ::


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Largo mulderiano en BXX...



¿mulderiano? pero si yo estoy corto a más no poder...y no recomiendo tocar los largos ni con un palo :S


----------



## debianita (6 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿mulderiano? pero si yo estoy corto a más no poder...y no recomiendo tocar los largos ni con un palo :S



Va largo en un etf osezno (inverso) es lo que tiene el lenguaje


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2010)

¿9600...?


cuando lleguemos a los 8000 avisadme... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## debianita (6 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿9600...?
> 
> 
> cuando lleguemos a los 8000 avisadme... 8:
> ...




:no: Hay que estar atentos para vender caro 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

Parece que vamos a tener un fin de fiesta bajista, justo cuando ya les han 'chorizado' los margin calls a algunos.

Pero que listos que son.


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han pasado el dia comprando básicamente, pero de vez en cuando han vendido con cierta fuerza, sobre todo al final del día.

En subasta han vendido aunque he tenido que filtrar.

No lo veo claro, un dia repentinamente se ponen a subir sin mediar apenas excusas, comprando con mucho volumen, para mi que esto es consecuencia de una volatilidad desbocada y un intento para vender caro.

Mañana lo sabremos seguro.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2010)

Es probable el escenario de varios días de subida (SP a niveles de 1060 - 1090) y luego tracatrá hacia el infierno


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues al final cerró el gap...
> 
> Dejé un corto en 9660, calculando con el cierre del gap y me entró... lo he comprado en 9600, no me fio un pelo... además ayer me quedé abierto con un corto en 9275 y hoy cuando he llegado a casa he hecho tal que este gesto... :ouch:
> 
> ...





Estoy deacuerdo contigo... tenía....
Pero un compañero del foro me recomendó que los quitara!

:´(

Así que me he quedado corto, abierto y esperando a mañana poder cerrar con decencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2010)

Reducción drástica de las posiciones cortas en Grifols, BBVA, Popular y Gamesa - 6/07/10 - 2290042 - elEconomista.es


----------



## hobbes (6 Jul 2010)

¿alguien sabe que a pasado para que el dow se desinfle de esa manera??


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

A mi me escama un poco que siempre tengan que ser los gringos los que nos devuelven a la realidad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2010)

Ojo con este que creo que puede dar mucho juego...

ProShares UltraShort MidCap400 (ETF): NYSE:MZZ quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo contigo... tenía....
> Pero un compañero del foro me recomendó que los quitara!
> 
> :´(
> ...




Mañana me agradecrás el consejo y te reirás a carcajada limpia... 8:




gacelilla...

Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojo con este que creo que puede dar mucho juego...
> 
> ProShares UltraShort MidCap400 (ETF): NYSE:MZZ quotes & news - Google Finance



Acaba de superar la MM200.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2010)

Por favor, alguien me puede decir como van los futuros del stoxx?


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por favor, alguien me puede decir como van los futuros del stoxx?



sobre los 2550 diria yo... ienso:



Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por favor, alguien me puede decir como van los futuros del stoxx?



Aquí sale en tiempo real, del de verdad:

FESX.EX: Summary for ESTX50 EURP- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## xavigomis (6 Jul 2010)

Gracias Mulder, al cesar lo que es del cesar.

Que nivel crees que podremos "cerrar" esos cortos mañana? hoy he cerrado con un roto importante, pero con la bajada de ahora mismo ya recupero las pérdidas


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2010)

como va el PM del Ibex?


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

A riesgo de ganarme un owned, os recuerdo que mi HK indica desde hace semanas que tenemos pendiente un pequeño desplome a 8K2-8K3 en el entorno del 15 de Julio... esto es la semana que viene... así que, aunque sólo sea por si acaso mi sistema acierta, tened cuidadito con los largos en rollover por favor.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como va el PM del Ibex?



Lángaro/Zíngaro... a ver si robas de una vez la clave del router de tu empresa y te abres un puerto para poder ver el applet de IG Markets 

Ahora mismo estamos en gap -80 => 9,530.


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

Buenos días, hoy es el día clave de la semana, toca recortar un poco los excesos de estos días, saldran las noticias de las cajitas Españolas, volveremos a ser el centro de atención del mundo. Espero que no toquéis un largo ni con un palo.


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

El ambiente huele a cierre de cortos masivos en el Ibex, parece que nuestro pais ya no está de moda y todo el mundo se larga por patas, esto arrastra a Europa porque estamos 'exportando' los movimientos ilógicos de nuestro querido índice.

Aun así yo no voy a cerrar mis cortos, Cárpatos sigue diciendo que los leoncios gringos están vendiendo y la tendencia sigue siendo bajista igual que antes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2010)

jejejejejeeje. lo siento y me jode porque en casa lo veo perfectamente pero aqui no me aparecen los valores...... pero solo lo pido una vez....
por cierte he dejado de decir lo que compro porque siempre que lo hacia ocurría lo contrario y he estado palmando como un campeón. 
meto muy poco dinero (para vosotros), y sé que no soy importante, pero joder parece que me leían, ademas siempre compraba en maximos y vendía en minimos, vamos un desastre.
desde que no digo nada las cosas van mejor..... ayer con San y a ver que pasa hoy, me dá igual arriba que abajo, voy por los dos lados, en una con beneficios y en otro plano (no es muy dificil saber cual y cual).

Pero muchas gracias pollastre por atender mis solicitudes con tanta diligencia..........


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jejejejejeeje. lo siento y me jode porque en casa lo veo perfectamente pero aqui no me aparecen los valores...... pero solo lo pido una vez....
> *por cierte he dejado de decir lo que compro porque siempre que lo hacia ocurría lo contrario y he estado palmando como un campeón. *
> meto muy poco dinero (para vosotros), y sé que no soy importante, pero joder parece que me leían, ademas siempre compraba en maximos y vendía en minimos, vamos un desastre.
> desde que no digo nada las cosas van mejor..... ayer con San y a ver que pasa hoy, me dá igual arriba que abajo, voy por los dos lados, en una con beneficios y en otro plano (no es muy dificil saber cual y cual).
> ...



+ 1 . Segun mi teoria conspiranoica hay un gafe entre nosotros 

Yo o no lo digo o miento  aunque de momento tampoco me va mejor :

Bueno voy corto, digo largo..... bueno medio


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2010)

que tal veis AGEN para entrar?


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> + 1 . Segun mi teoria conspiranoica hay un gafe entre nosotros
> 
> Yo o no lo digo o miento  aunque de momento tampoco me va mejor :
> 
> Bueno voy corto, digo largo..... bueno medio



Nos leen... están entre nosotros.... ::::::


----------



## debianita (7 Jul 2010)

El Tonuel usano:

Prechter: el Dow Jones puede caer a 1.000 puntos - 7/07/10 - 2290836 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Nos leen... están entre nosotros.... ::::::



Hay un traidor entre nosotros .....¿ sere yo ? No mi judas, no mi judas


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2010)

Huyyy, que errorcillo más tontooooo, jejeje:



> Deutsche Bank [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Cárpatos...


----------



## debianita (7 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Huyyy, que errorcillo más tontooooo, jejeje:
> 
> De Cárpatos...



Trileria en estado puro 8:

Ay profe, mire ... es que ... me he equivocado inocho:


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Trileria en estado puro 8:
> 
> Ay profe, mire ... es que ... me he equivocado inocho:



Estos de DB acaban de rizar el rizo, han tirado el Ibex sin poner ni un céntimo sobre la mesa 

El no va más. Me pregunto si algún jerifalte de la CNMV no se siente completamente abochornado en este momento, porque han tirado al Ibex gracias a su estúpida forma de restringir cortos.

Congratulations!

Todos uds. también pueden, si tienen un corto en pérdidas hagan un reporte a la CNMV como si fueran grandes jugadores del capitalismo, sin miedo 

Y cuando cierren los cortos, se ponen largos y dicen que fue un error, negocio redondo oiga!


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

Pues no entiendo por qué la noticia tiene que ser negativa para el ibex, más bien tendría que ser positiva ¿no? Al fin de cuentas viene a decir que DB "confía" en el ibex y no se atreve a abrir cortos... otra cosa es que sea verdad.


----------



## crisis? (7 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estos de DB acaban de rizar el rizo, han tirado el Ibex sin poner ni un céntimo sobre la mesa
> 
> El no va más. Me pregunto si algún jerifalte de la CNMV no se siente completamente abochornado en este momento, porque han tirado al Ibex gracias a su estúpida forma de restringir cortos.
> 
> ...



Mí no entender... Seguro que es obvio pero, por favor, podrías explicar por qué tira esto el IBEX? :


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> Mí no entender... Seguro que es obvio pero, por favor, podrías explicar por qué tira esto el IBEX? :



Se reportan unas (supuestas) grandes posiciones cortas en varios valores del Ibex, este baja durante un tiempo más que el resto de índices ya que se supone que un gran banco aleman tiene dinero suficiente para hacerlo, y una vez alcanzado algún objetivo se ponen largos y dicen que aquel reporte de posiciones cortas fue un error, no existió, esto equivale a un cierre masivo de cortos y el Ibex se pone a subir a todo gas.

Y durante todo el proceso no hay que poner ni un céntimo sobre la mesa, aunque alguno debieron poner para aprovecharse.


----------



## crisis? (7 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se reportan unas (supuestas) grandes posiciones cortas en varios valores del Ibex, este baja durante un tiempo más que el resto de índices ya que se supone que un gran banco aleman tiene dinero suficiente para hacerlo, y una vez alcanzado algún objetivo se ponen largos y dicen que aquel reporte de posiciones cortas fue un error, no existió, esto equivale a un cierre masivo de cortos y el Ibex se pone a subir a todo gas.
> 
> Y durante todo el proceso no hay que poner ni un céntimo sobre la mesa, aunque alguno debieron poner para aprovecharse.



Gracias. Según entiendo, te referías a que lo habían bajado previamente, no a que a raíz de esto el IBEX bajase ahora.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se reportan unas (supuestas) grandes posiciones cortas en varios valores del Ibex, este baja durante un tiempo más que el resto de índices ya que se supone que un gran banco aleman tiene dinero suficiente para hacerlo, y una vez alcanzado algún objetivo se ponen largos y dicen que aquel reporte de posiciones cortas fue un error, no existió, esto equivale a un cierre masivo de cortos y el Ibex se pone a subir a todo gas.
> 
> Y durante todo el proceso no hay que poner ni un céntimo sobre la mesa, aunque alguno debieron poner para aprovecharse.



Bueno, esto es lo de siempre en la vida... no es lo mismo que te diga tu vecino de la esquina que te va a pegar dos hostias, a que te lo diga Mike Tyson.

Si lo dice tu vecino, te ríes en su cara. Si te lo dice Mike Tyson, corres con caquita en el culito.

Pues esto igual... habrán cometido una equivocación o no, pero a mí DB me dice que va corto contra mi empresa, y yo empiezo a rezar a todos los santos, ángeles y arcángeles, tiro el Ibex, me bajo al moro, y firmo hasta que maté a Manolete si hace falta....

vamos, que ellos _sí_ pueden tirar el Ibex, incluso yendo de farol...


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> Gracias. Según entiendo, te referías a que lo habían bajado previamente, no a que a raíz de esto el IBEX bajase ahora.



Evidentemente, la estrategia es tan redonda que además les conviene entrar solo con largos porque no hay que hacer ningún reporte para esto.

Esta es la consecuencia de tener una bolsa tercermundista y bananera donde los cortos de verdad no existen y se hacen jugarretas extrañas para entrar al mercado con posiciones bajistas.

Pero nuestros tiernos e inocentones 'salvapatrias' de la CNMV no cuentan con cierto tipo de cosas.


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, esto es lo de siempre en la vida... no es lo mismo que te diga tu vecino de la esquina que te va a pegar dos hostias, a que te lo diga Mike Tyson.
> 
> Si lo dice tu vecino, te ríes en su cara. Si te lo dice Mike Tyson, corres con caquita en el culito.
> 
> ...



Al ser alemanes todo este asunto también apesta a politiqueo Merkeliano.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Jul 2010)

vuelvo antes de lo previsto...trabajo extra.
Buenos dias y buena suerte. A por ellos que estan maduros


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Evidentemente, la estrategia es tan redonda que además les conviene entrar solo con largos porque no hay que hacer ningún reporte para esto.
> 
> Esta es la consecuencia de tener una bolsa tercermundista y bananera donde los cortos de verdad no existen y se hacen jugarretas extrañas para entrar al mercado con posiciones bajistas.
> 
> Pero nuestros tiernos e inocentones 'salvapatrias' de la CNMV no cuentan con cierto tipo de cosas.



voy a hacer una pregunta absurda teniendo en cuenta que estamos en hispanistan ¿ no se van a exigir responsabilidades por ese "error" ? es una pregunta retorica, no os molesteis en contestarme


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al ser alemanes todo este asunto también apesta a politiqueo Merkeliano.



Estos cabrones quieren desestabilizarnos justo antes del partido de esta tarde


----------



## Desde Gerona (7 Jul 2010)

La-CNMV-suspende-la-cotizacion-de-Sacyr-Vallehermoso.


La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha decidido suspender de negociación la cotización de la constructora Sacyr Vallehermoso "por concurrir circunstancias que pudieran perturbar el normal desarrollo de las operaciones" sobre este valor.


La compañía cerró la sesión de ayer a *1,1421 euros por acción*, tras registrar subidas del 3,49%.

Ayer, Goldman Sachs informó de que Mutua Madrileña ha puesto a la venta acciones de Sacyr Vallehermoso representativas del 4% de su capital social entre inversores cualificados españoles y extranjeros. Esto supone que la participación de la aseguradora en Sacyr quedará reducida al 1%.

El presidente de Mutua, Ignacio Garralda, señaló hace pocos meses que "la participación en Sacyr nos genera estrés contable día a día" y que no había sido "una inversión brillante". La aseguradora entró en la constructora en 2006, a un precio de *35,1 euros por acción*.


----------



## debianita (7 Jul 2010)

Desde Gerona dijo:


> La-CNMV-suspende-la-cotizacion-de-Sacyr-Vallehermoso.
> 
> 
> 
> La compañía cerró la sesión de ayer a *1,1421 euros por acción*, tras registrar subidas del 3,49%.




WTF!!! Estos becarios son lo peor Sacyr está a 4.42

SACYR VALLE. - Cotización SACYR VALLE. en Bolsa - Tiempo Real SACYR VALLE.


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, esto es lo de siempre en la vida... no es lo mismo que te diga tu vecino de la esquina que te va a pegar dos hostias, a que te lo diga Mike Tyson.
> 
> Si lo dice tu vecino, te ríes en su cara. Si te lo dice Mike Tyson, corres con caquita en el culito.
> 
> Pues esto igual... habrán cometido una equivocación o no, pero a mí DB me dice que va corto contra mi empresa, y yo empiezo a rezar a todos los santos, ángeles y arcángeles, tiro el Ibex, me bajo al moro, y firmo hasta que maté a Manolete si hace falta....



Hombre, yo tengo un vecino y compañero de gym que si me dice de darme de hostias la verdad que no me reiría en su cara eh!.


Hablando en serio, esto de DB no hace que demostrar que necesitamos de una vez por todas que la CNMV se ponga las pilas y adopte un sistemas más evolucionado en el tema de los cortos, como dice el doctore, esto es tercermundista. O follamos todos o la puta al rio.


----------



## debianita (7 Jul 2010)

Desde Gerona dijo:


> La compañía cerró la sesión de ayer a *1,1421 euros por acción*, tras registrar subidas del 3,49%.




WTF!!! Estos becarios son lo peor Sacyr está a 4.42

EDIT:El server de Calopez cada vez está peor....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

se supone que cuando sacril - lego vuelva a cotizar el desplome sera de hacer temblar el ibex ¿no? :


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

Zuloooo, como va eso? has ampliado, cerrado parte? a la espectativa...?


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> se supone que cuando sacril - lego vuelva a cotizar el desplome sera de hacer temblar el ibex ¿no? :



Lo dudo, no es de las empresas más capitalizadas y ni siquiera tiene cortos disponibles desde hace una eternidad.

Algo influirá pero muy poco.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Zuloooo, como va eso? has ampliado, cerrado parte? a la espectativa...?



veo que no te has leido mi post sobre el gafe o judas que lee el foro, ni largo ni corto, ni liquido, sino todo lo contrario 

las contare a toro pasado como pollastrin que veo que le va de maravilla, no como a mi 

Sacryl -lego bajando mas de un 10 % y con casi el mismo volumen que iberdrola ¿ algun corto en esa accion ? ¿ algun largo ?


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> veo que no te has leido mi post sobre el gafe o judas que lee el foro, ni largo ni corto, ni liquido, sino todo lo contrario
> 
> las contare a toro pasado como pollastrin que veo que le va de maravilla, no como a mi
> 
> Sacryl -lego bajando mas de un 10 % y con casi el mismo volumen que iberdrola ¿ algun corto en esa accion ? ¿ algun largo ?



JAJAJAJA

Ya te vale!!! Si que lo he leído... era para saber si soltabas prenda y se activava mi señal de cortos/largos...

Yo acabo de vender parte de los cortos en 9.495 con leves beneficios, me quedo 1/4 de la posición que los espero cerrar en 9.400, pero almenos ahora tengo cargador para meterle todo lo gordo si la suben


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo dudo, no es de las empresas más capitalizadas y ni siquiera tiene cortos disponibles desde hace una eternidad.
> 
> Algo influirá pero muy poco.



"solo" 50 o 60 pipos de momento , con un volumen espectacular para esa accion baja mas de un 10 % , si que ha afectado algo eh


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

SP en 9.480 para los cortos que me quedan, ahora ya puedo desconectar.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> veo que no te has leido mi post sobre el gafe o judas que lee el foro, ni largo ni corto, ni liquido, sino todo lo contrario
> 
> las contare a toro pasado como pollastrin que veo que le va de maravilla, no como a mi
> 
> Sacryl -lego bajando mas de un 10 % y con casi el mismo volumen que iberdrola ¿ algun corto en esa accion ? ¿ algun largo ?




Desalmao... yo no las suelto por "discrección pofesionáh", no porque crea que los leoncios tienen contratado a un becario para ir generandoles un sentimiento de mercado a tiempo real, basado en la lectura de los hilos de gacelas en foros de bolsa españoles.

Espera... qué idea más cojonuda esa, ¿no? Le pago 900€ a un becario para hacer un resumen del sentimiento de mercado gaceleril a través de los foros.... que el becario cada 30 minutos presente su informe de viva voz...y luego les meto a la contra... hum...


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2010)

En realidad lo hacen Pollastre pero, para no perder tiempo con la lectura de todo el foro van directamente a los mensajes de Zuloman.

- Voy corto -dice Zuloman
- A comprar que sube -dicen en la oficina del Leoncio

- Cierro los cortos y me meto a largo -una vez más Zuloman
- A vender que se acaba el mundo -grito a viva voz en lo del Leoncio.

Y así, de ese modo, van llevando el día.


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2010)

Señores, hoy me toca pasar el resto del día alejado de la pantalla que uds. lo tradeen bien.

Mañana más.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> En realidad lo hacen Pollastre pero, para no perder tiempo con la lectura de todo el foro van directamente a los mensajes de Zuloman.
> 
> - Voy corto -dice Zuloman
> - A comprar que sube -dicen en la oficina del Leoncio
> ...




Es que no he podido evitar reirme imaginandome la escena, la verdad 

Allí en el bunker de operaciones del Hedge Fund, los leoncios con las mangas de la camisa remangadas, sudores en la frente y los nudos de las corbatas aflojados....

y de repente suena lo de "Zuloman compró, a vender que se acaba el mundo!!" ::::::


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2010)

Esta semana la cerramos en los ochomiles...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> En realidad lo hacen Pollastre pero, para no perder tiempo con la lectura de todo el foro van directamente a los mensajes de Zuloman.
> 
> - Voy corto -dice Zuloman
> - A comprar que sube -dicen en la oficina del Leoncio
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> Es que no he podido evitar reirme imaginandome la escena, la verdad
> 
> Allí en el bunker de operaciones del Hedge Fund, los leoncios con las mangas de la camisa remangadas, sudores en la frente y los nudos de las corbatas aflojados....
> 
> y de repente suena lo de "Zuloman compró, a vender que se acaba el mundo!!" ::::::



te has ganado un thanks Nico, tengo que reconocer que yo tambien me he reido cabronazo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Esta semana la cerramos en los ochomiles...



siempre has sido un perroflauta y un optimista .... veremos los tresmiles 

el resto.......ya sabeis poneros largos que esto se dispara ::


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2010)

Sacyr parece que quiere llevarse un certificado de los gordos... )


Saludos ::


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jul 2010)

Alguien me puede contar porque POP es mas chulo que un ocho de espaldas y suda del ibex y del rsto de bancos? xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Alguien me puede contar porque POP es mas chulo que un ocho de espaldas y suda del ibex y del rsto de bancos? xD



probablemente por que TU vas corto


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> probablemente por que TU vas corto



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Evidentemente, aparte de eso, algo digamos... sustancial xD

Pq no soy capaz de encontrar ni una puñetera noticia xDDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jul 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> *Evidentemente, aparte de eso, *algo digamos... sustancial xD
> 
> Pq no soy capaz de encontrar ni una puñetera noticia xDDD



si quieres te puedes cambiar el nick y ponerte zuloman2 

PD: En serio, no tengo ni idea de por que puede ser


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

Si la bolsa siguiera las noticias y los movimientos tuvieran explicación TODOS seríamos ricos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2010)

si en una grafica diaria la cotizacion corta la linea MM50 de abajo arriba, puede significar que el valor tiene o comienza tendencia alcista??????????


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

Pepón-Kraken!!.... déjame a mí, y toma a Zulomannnn en mi lugar... él satisfará tus ansias de sacrificio humano!


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

Abro un corto mini 9.580...

Añado SP 9.570

Saltó SP...


Esperando abrir otro corto a 9.600...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2010)

Buenos días... 

Nos hemos quedado a 3 puntos de cerrar el gap en el contado...
Entro corto en 9580...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

De nuevo el pepon team al ataque.


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

1 mini corto a 9.600
y 
otro añadido a 9.625


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2010)

porque este subidón de pronto?????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> porque este subidón de pronto?????



Porque en el hilo hemos abierto cortos... )


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> porque este subidón de pronto?????



Di mejor pq este subidon de pronto en el ibex cuando todos los demas siguen cayendose? xDDDDD

Yo dejo de mirar que me da la risa tonta...


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

1 mini corto a 9.600
y 
otro añadido a 9.625 
_______

venga, 2 cortos más en 9.645 y otro en 9.650...

Sin Stop, a verlas venir porque está claro que en un día pasa varias veces por todos los puntos.


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

DeepChu, el stoxxx también esta verde.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2010)

Parece que se ha lesionado algún jugador de Alemania... de ahí la reacción de la bolsa... ienso:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

El ibex lleva 2 sesiones en la última semana en las que se recupera de inicios altamente bajistas y termina en verde. Eso demuestra una fuerza fuera de lo común.


----------



## Kaprak63 (7 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El ibex lleva 2 sesiones en la última semana en las que se recupera de inicios altamente bajistas y termina en verde. Eso demuestra una *fuerza* fuera de lo común.



Manipulación, me cuadra mejor.

S2.


----------



## debianita (7 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El ibex lleva 2 sesiones en la última semana en las que se recupera de inicios altamente bajistas y termina en verde. Eso demuestra una fuerza fuera de lo común.




Lo han subido con poco volumen, o almenos eso veo yo, hacen lo que les da la gana. Suerte que estoy fuera, porque en mi mente osezna solo veo sitios donde entrar corto


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2010)

Habremos descubierto la cura contra el cáncer y todavía no nos hemos enterado...

€ bajando, futuros USA bajando (después de la bajada de ayer) y nosotros subiendo un 2%, 350 puntos desde mínimos de hoy... :8:

Saludos...


----------



## Gamu (7 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Habremos descubierto la cura contra el cáncer y todavía no nos hemos enterado...
> 
> € bajando, futuros USA bajando (después de la bajada de ayer) y nosotros subiendo un 2%, 350 puntos desde mínimos de hoy... :8:
> 
> Saludos...



Joer menudo subidón que le están pegando a las bolsas. 

Al que le hayan pillado corto le están dejando el culo como la bandera de japón.

Y yo que ayer vendí mis TEF, aissss debería haber comprado esta mañana al ver que no se desplomaba.

Esto no hay quien lo entienda....


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2010)

Cómo os lo pasais sin mí...


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

Cuando venga Mulder esta tarde vereis, seguro que no ha puesto SL y se dará de hostias contra la pared.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Cuando venga Mulder esta tarde vereis, seguro que no ha puesto SL y se dará de hostias contra la pared.




Pues yo a Zuloman no me atrevo ni a preguntarle....


----------



## debianita (7 Jul 2010)

Ortos cortos rotos :: :: un clásico en este hilo ::

Voy a montar un sistema de alertas, al cual se podrán suscribir los foreros, cuando el chulibex suba o baje en 1 min > 1% SMS al movil. Puede salvar muchos culos ::


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

El tema que más me escama es que estamos haciendo esto con el SP moviéndose en los niveles de 1010-1040, qué hará cuando le de por romperlo por arriba? si lo hace. Encima es que intento mirar noticias y cosas y no veo normal, lo de esta semana ha sido una orgía alcista en toda regla.


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El tema que más me escama es que estamos haciendo esto con el SP moviéndose en los niveles de 1010-1040, qué hará cuando le de por romperlo por arriba? si lo hace. Encima es que intento mirar noticias y cosas y no veo normal, lo de esta semana ha sido una orgía alcista en toda regla.



Como a los Usanos les dé tb por subir... la llevamos!

Mejor pegarse un tiro oygA!


----------



## Tuttle (7 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xOr5suFJ6-k&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xOr5suFJ6-k&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

No se cortan un duro, se ve como un agente, a buen seguro una máquina, coloca una orden enorme en el mercado y cuando consigue el cambio de tendencia buscado en el mismo la retira.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2010)

Estamos justamente ahora tocando la bajista de los máximos de abril(115xx) y los máximos de junio (10200)...

Saludos...


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estamos justamente ahora tocando la bajista de los máximos de abril(115xx) y los máximos de junio (10200)...
> 
> Saludos...



Matienes el corto o saltó el Stop?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Matienes el corto o saltó el Stop?



Lo mantengo... ya hemos bajado más de 40 puntos desde máximos... esto va'pabajo! ::

Edito: Más de 50... ::


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo mantengo... ya hemos bajado más de 40 puntos desde máximos... esto va'pabajo! ::



jajajajaja

ya solo le queda por bajar... 150 más para q entre en bºs...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2010)

joder si hubiese aguantado mis San..... supongo que ahora estarían bajando...


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jul 2010)

Increibles las maniobras del ibex estos dias. Lo de hoy canta a la legua y parece vergonzoso, puajj.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jul 2010)

Los usanos parece que quieren tirar hacia arriba no?


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jul 2010)

Peponn estate quietoo!!


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

Tanto tocar los huevos al final han despertado al stoxxx.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jul 2010)

A que se pilla los 10k el ibex


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

Me han tumbado,pues nada hasta mañana. Salto el sl en 2608 del stoxxx.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Jul 2010)

Objetivos alcanzados, a subir SP y a ver hasta donde llegamos

Edito: Se crea un nuevo nivel 9985. Contado


----------



## Misterio (7 Jul 2010)

Veo que lo de hoy os ha dejado sin palabras.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jul 2010)

Que hijos de la gran puta hasta donde lo estan llevando. Se acerca mucho a los 10k, el petroleo tambien pega patadon bueno.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Veo que lo de hoy os ha dejado sin palabras.



No es sin palabras precisamente... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jul 2010)

+3,2% subiendo

que miedo da


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2010)

pero ha salido algun buen dato o eso ya da igual????


----------



## debianita (7 Jul 2010)

Menudos chutes de droja le meten al chulibex OMG no tiene nombre. Saludos de un cortista que lo ve desde la barrera :cook:


----------



## Fran200 (7 Jul 2010)

Unas entradas escalonadas mas, y lo mismo se obsequia a los asombrados trader con un toquecito a los 10.000.
Vamos alla


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Menudos chutes de droja le meten al chulibex OMG no tiene nombre. Saludos de un cortista que lo ve desde la barrera :cook:



Si cierra por encima de 9.930 el futuro liquido los cortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jul 2010)

Hoy los cortos del ibex estrenan mandriladas veraniegas


----------



## debianita (7 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Si cierra por encima de 9.930 el futuro liquido los cortos.



En cuanto tenga la cuenta de bankinter voy a pillar un etf inverso de nuestro indice patrio y no lo pienso soltar hasta ver en pantalla los 6000 puntos del guarribex, eso si ETF pero con todo lo gordo. Pueden pasar 15 dias, 1 mes o 1 año mi timing es una mierda, pero algun dia petará y yo quiero esas PLUSVALIAS!!!


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No es sin palabras precisamente... ::



Bendito SL me ha salvado de 1 buena.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Objetivos alcanzados, a subir SP y a ver hasta donde llegamos
> 
> Edito: Se crea un nuevo nivel 9985. Contado



4 miseros puntos. Si los toca es subasta, cambia el dibujo de manana


----------



## ERB (7 Jul 2010)

El subidón es impresionante. Creo que esta cita de reuters define muy bien lo que le pasa.

"Lo positivo, es que hace un par de semanas que el temor de a la crisis de la deuda se ha calmado y desaparecen los miedos a un desenlace catastrófico de la situación", añadió.

Operadores dijeron que la captación de 6.000 millones de euros en la colocación de la emisión sindicada del Tesoro frente a peticiones por un volumen superior a los 14.000 millones, convenció hasta a los más escépticos de que el Tesoro no sólo afrontará su fuerte vencimiento de julio sino que, además, lo afrontará con holgura.

El Tesoro debe desembolsar unos 24.000 millones de euros a final de julio en concepto de vencimientos de deuda.

Adicionalmente, las palabras del subgobernador del Banco de España, Francisco Javier Aríztegui, en el sentido de que las pruebas de resistencia revelarán la solidez del sistema financiero español, también afianzaba la confianza de los mercados domésticos

Y esa es la realidad. *Lo que pasa es que por otro lado me dice lo siguiente un profesional del mercado de capitales*, que mantengo anónimo sobre la situación actual:

Después del éxito de la nueva referencia del tesoro de ayer, hoy vemos que el diferencial se va a máximos.

Para mí no es muy buena señal y te explico. El inversor institucional de crédito y soveranos en mercado primario normalmente espera cierto "pick-up" en su inversión en el secundario en los días siguientes. Es decir, que el spread se reduzca al menos un poco y, por lo tanto, el precio suba. De esta manera tiene algo de colchón en su inversión. Por esta razón vemos que lo normal es calentar la subasta, es decir, vender bonos en mercado para que se incremente el spread y una vez concluida la subasta se vuelva a estrechar. Así todos contentos, buena demanda para la subasta, buenos fees para los colocadores y algo de "pick-up" para los inversores.

En cambio hoy tenemos lo contrario. Después de la colocación de ayer hoy se dispara el diferencial en el secundario. Consecuencia: todos los que compraron ayer pillados. Sin que haya habido noticias especiales que lo justifiquen, se me ocurre que pueden ser los propios colocadores quien estén vendiendo porque tomaron mucho papel ayer para garantizar que salía bien. Ahora están demasiado largos y sueltan el papel sin medida.

El efecto es muy pernicioso. Los inversores "reales" escaldados a la primera de cambio y te aseguro que esto les "molesta" (por no decir otra cosa). El tesoro cabreado, porque aunque haya colocado más bajo, sabe que en la próxima le van a pedir más (suponiendo condiciones similares de mercado) y los colocadores echando balones fuera diciendo que ellos no tienen la culpa.

Todo esto con la referencia clave del 10 años que es donde más daño hace: por importancia del tipo de bono y por el efecto de la duración.

*En resumen*: lo que se vendio ayer como un gran exito tiene también algunas de sombras. Veremos las próximas subastas, pero mucho me temo que va a seguir la presión en la deuda del tesoro durante un tiempo.

Esta fuente consultada es de alto nivel y me fio mucho de su criterio.

Como vemos ni el apocalipsis pero tampoco ya está todo arreglado. Podría ser que nos estuviéramos en un larguísimo lateral.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Jul 2010)

Me están abriendo el orto.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jul 2010)

Pepinazo parriba, los yankis por encima de 10k, rebote juliano de mulder al horno.


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Bendito SL me ha salvado de 1 buena.



Sabia decisión.


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2010)

ERB dijo:


> El subidón es impresionante. Creo que esta cita de reuters define muy bien lo que le pasa.
> 
> "Lo positivo, es que hace un par de semanas que el temor de a la crisis de la deuda se ha calmado y desaparecen los miedos a un desenlace catastrófico de la situación", añadió.
> 
> ...



Sólo veo un pull back en el SP.

Cuidadín que tiran a matar.


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2010)

El SP500 puede juguetear con los 1060. Eso estaba más o menos predicho.

La gran duda es si después de esto llega el "big guano" o nos quedamos laterales por laaargo tiempo.

Si seguimos subiendo en la bolsa con los datos de la economía real que tenemos, opto por vender todas las posiciones y alejarme para siempre de este antro de estafadores.


----------



## Gamu (7 Jul 2010)

Mañana cierre de cortos a porrillo. Al menos tiene toda la pinta por el megasubidon constante que ha habido en wall street.

No se quien estará comprando con tanta fuerza a estos precios, pero hacen falta cojones porque viendo lo que se avecina los proximos meses... pueden perder hasta la camisa.

Eso si, al que se haya quedado corto de hoy para mañana, le van a dejar el culo como la bandera de japón! Yo lo veré desde la barrera...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Mañana cierre de cortos a porrillo. Al menos tiene toda la pinta por el megasubidon constante que ha habido en wall street.
> 
> No se quien estará comprando con tanta fuerza a estos precios, pero hacen falta cojones porque viendo lo que se avecina los proximos meses... pueden perder hasta la camisa.
> 
> Eso si, al que se haya quedado corto de hoy para mañana, le van a dejar el culo como la bandera de japón! Yo lo veré desde la barrera...



Mira los índices de manos fuertes y débiles quien está comprando.
Si esto se comportara de una forma predecible, acorde a los datos, nadie ganaba, principalmente porque nadie perdería.

Vamos a tener unas jornadas muy moviditas, el trabajo se acumula y hay que estar atento hasta el más mínimo detalle para que no nos pillen con la guardía bajada.

Como siempre: Buenas Noches y Buena suerte a todos.
Me quedaré un rato viendo evolución de futuros y aperturas donde empieza el día.


----------



## Gamu (8 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mira los índices de manos fuertes y débiles quien está comprando.
> Si esto se comportara de una forma predecible, acorde a los datos, nadie ganaba, principalmente porque nadie perdería.
> 
> Vamos a tener unas jornadas muy moviditas, el trabajo se acumula y hay que estar atento hasta el más mínimo detalle para que no nos pillen con la guardía bajada.
> ...



Que las ordenes de compra sean de gran tamaño puede significar que compran las manos fuertes, o que los grandes operadores quieren manipular al alza el mercado, para luego vender en pequeños paquetes. 

Ojo, porque ya se sabe que la gente mira estos indicadores, y los market makers lo explotan en sus sistemas... No digo que no haya que mirar esos indicadores, pero si no tienen sentido tampoco hay que seguirlos a pies juntillas.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Que las ordenes de compra sean de gran tamaño puede significar que compran las manos fuertes, o que los grandes operadores quieren manipular al alza el mercado, para luego vender en pequeños paquetes.
> 
> Ojo, porque ya se sabe que la gente mira estos indicadores, y los market makers lo explotan en sus sistemas... No digo que no haya que mirar esos indicadores, pero si no tienen sentido tampoco hay que seguirlos a pies juntillas.



Por eso no solo se mira el Konkorde. Hay que cruzar otros datos, como entidades compradoras, cantidades, etc.
Como bien dices este indicador se está utilizando para despistar al personal y hay múltiples formas de engañarlo. (Entradas fuertes y ventas escalonadas, o al contrario, entradas y salidas simultáneas con distinto volumen, etc). 

Otra cosa es la facilidad para mover índices con poco volumen "relativo", atacando valores concretos bien estudiados, logras mover el tinglado sin mucho esfuerzo.

Luego las maquinitas hacen su trabajo, calculan la rentabilidad de las barridas y a por ellas al cuello sin piedad.

Vaya nochecita que hemos tenido, trasnochar y madrugar.

Como decía ayer, cambia el dibujo al tocar el 9985 en el contado.
Niveles a visitar con 90% de probabilidades: 10.125 con prolongación hacia 10.175 y 10.250.
Los niveles inferiores de rebote me los guardo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jul 2010)

mulder esta desaparecido.....


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> mulder esta desaparecido.....



No, no estoy desaparecido, ayer tuve que irme todo el día pero volví por la noche bastante rato después de que el mercado cerrara.

Por cierto, mi trasero se parece al de unos simpáticos primates.


----------



## Gamu (8 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Por eso no solo se mira el Konkorde. Hay que cruzar otros datos, como entidades compradoras, cantidades, etc.
> Como bien dices este indicador se está utilizando para despistar al personal y hay múltiples formas de engañarlo. (Entradas fuertes y ventas escalonadas, o al contrario, entradas y salidas simultáneas con distinto volumen, etc).
> 
> *Otra cosa es la facilidad para mover índices con poco volumen "relativo", atacando valores concretos bien estudiados, logras mover el tinglado sin mucho esfuerzo.
> ...



Exactamente eso es lo que ha pasado. Los unicos valores que han pasado la linea que va de los maximos de abril a los de junio son banquitos (festival de volatilidad).

Los valores fuertes no relacionados con el sector financiero siguen por debajo de esa linea claramente (Telefónica, Iberdrola, Inditex, etc.)

Si el resto de blue chips no sigue a los bancos en las próximas jornadas, tiene toda la pinta de "rebote con olor a cuerno quemado" al calor de la colocación de deuda patrocinada por los propios bancos. No me fio, y como no me fio, me quedo en liquidez.


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2010)

¿Dónde está l'amic pollastre? Visto lo visto, estamos cerca de los famosos 10k5-10k4 previo paso para el posterior desplome. ¿Sigues viéndolo así?


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

La sesión está siendo un poco extraña en el Stoxx, primero índice abajo y bancos arriba, ahora índice arriba y bancos abajo.


----------



## TRaSHTu (8 Jul 2010)

hoygan... esto es un puto casino no?
no deberia estar en 8000 el ibex?


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jul 2010)

AVISO PARA QUIEN QUIERA GANAR DINERO......
ME ACABO DE PONER LARGO, no digo mas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2010)

Buenos días... 

Hace días que le doy vueltas a esta opción... la verdad es que es Ultrabajista... ahora estaríamos acabando la Onda2 de 3 de C, y vendría un desplome muy fuerte, ya que las ondas 3, son las más fuertes y rápidas de todo el movimiento, y ahora tocaría una 3 de 3...







Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Hace días que le doy vueltas a esta opción... la verdad es que es Ultrabajista... ahora estaríamos acabando la Onda2 de 3 de C, y vendría un desplome muy fuerte, ya que las ondas 3, son las más fuertes y rápidas de todo el movimiento, y ahora tocaría una 3 de 3...




¿Cómo afectaria a sus previsiones que España ganara el mundial...? ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> AVISO PARA QUIEN QUIERA GANAR DINERO......
> ME ACABO DE PONER LARGO, no digo mas.



Joer, dicho y hecho, 50 puntos abajo, ni el mismísimo Zulo 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Hace días que le doy vueltas a esta opción... la verdad es que es Ultrabajista... ahora estaríamos acabando la Onda2 de 3 de C, y vendría un desplome muy fuerte, ya que las ondas 3, son las más fuertes y rápidas de todo el movimiento, y ahora tocaría una 3 de 3...
> 
> ...



Pues podría coincidir con el viernes guanístico que prevé Mulder.


Pd. buenos días y tal !


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2010)

Acabamos de cerrar el gap en el Ibex... a ver para donde tiramos...


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cómo afectaria a sus previsiones que España ganara el mundial...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Los alemanes seguro que están detrás de esta bajadita matinal, 

envidiosos teutones!!!


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Dónde está l'amic pollastre? Visto lo visto, estamos cerca de los famosos 10k5-10k4 previo paso para el posterior desplome. ¿Sigues viéndolo así?



Aquí, aquí....

en realidad la previsión era de techo en 10,240 - 10K3 , y posterior desplome hasta 8K2 - 8K3 en el entorno del 15 de Julio. Esto sería la semana que viene, vamos.

De momento cumple el guión.... tocamos 10K2 hace unos días, ahora estamos en 10K... en fin, si no estaba equivocado, la semana que viene podemos tener hostión.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2010)

todo lo que sube baja... 8:



y tal... :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2010)

¿Recogida de beneficios...? ienso:


Saludos )


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2010)

Probando como Mulder (  ) diferentes métodos de alarmas tempranas temporales, me sale un punto de inflexión en mis indicadores (_*garganta profunda*_ para diferenciarlo del *susurrante* de pollastre) en torno a las *11.10 hs*.

Lo informo porque:

a) Si no hay nada extraño, queda como una curiosidad, una mera anécdota. Casi como si fuera rbotic.

b) Si algún movimiento brusco se produce, paso automáticamente a la fama y puedo empezar a firmar autógrafos. 

Faltan minutos.

===

*EDITO Y ACLARO:*

Inicio Evento: *11.08 hs*
Fin Evento: *11.20 hs*

En el gráfico de 5 minutos me aparecía más concentrado pero, al pedir velas de 2 minutos se precisa mejor el rango.

La fama mulderiana o el escarnio rbotico me esperan !!


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

Si lo que viene ahora es un megaostión sería comprensible todo este meneo alcista, totalmente injustificado y sin sentido que hemos tenido, los leoncios no quieren compañía.

Y si no quieren compañía es que la cosa va a ser aposteósica, aunque no estoy seguro de que este viernes bajemos, tal vez suceda lo contrario, aunque estoy seguro de que el movimiento será fuerte.

A raiz de los mundiales no creo que el Ibex suba por haber ganado España pero si es cierto que el final de un gran evento deportivo de este calibre puede haber cambios fuertes de tendencia, tras las olimpiadas de Pekin en 2008 (8 de agosto) el dia sigueinte fue alcista, pero a partir de ahí empezó una fortísima tendencia bajista que duró hasta noviembre, algo que tengo previsto desde hace tiempo para este año también.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y si no quieren compañía es que la cosa va a ser apoteósica, aunque no estoy seguro de que este viernes bajemos, tal vez suceda lo contrario, aunque estoy seguro de que el movimiento será fuerte.





deme tiempo para reflexionar sobre ésto... ienso:


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Probando como Mulder (  ) diferentes métodos de alarmas tempranas temporales, me sale un punto de inflexión en mis indicadores (_*garganta profunda*_ para diferenciarlo del *susurrante* de pollastre) en torno a las *11.10 hs*.
> 
> Lo informo porque:
> 
> ...



Pues parece que funciona :Aplauso:


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2010)

En efecto... estoy esperando el cierre del evento para medir el rango total y ya tengo ambos valores:

11.08 hs = 9938
11.20 hs = 10001

Casi 70 puntos *y cambio de tendencia*.

Lo vamos a ir ajustando.

*NOTA* = Basado en los comentarios de *fran y cordobesa* sobre los puntos en que las 'maquinitas' trazan sus nuevos soportes y resistencias y cambian la tendencia, estoy tratando de ajustar el modo de computar las líneas.

He detectado que donde confluyen ciertos soportes diarios y mensuales, así como ciertas resistencias, cambian la dirección.

Dudo que sea tan sencillo y es posible que en los momentos en que me he fijado se hayan dado meras coincidencias pero, voy a seguirlo durante unos días porque, en un indice tan sensible a la manipulación como el Ibex, tener en claro cuándo cambia la tendencia en el intradiario puede ser muy útil para operaciones cortas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jul 2010)

holaaaaaaaa, hay alguiennnnnnnnnn?


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> holaaaaaaaa, hay alguiennnnnnnnnn?



Aquí estoy tras hacer mi minisiesta diaria, parece que el dato de paro USA ha salido bueno, como antes con datos malos subían se supone que ahora con datos buenos bajarán ¿no?


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2010)

¡Buenas!

Veo que como viene siendo habitual tenemos una nueva ronda de cortos magullados acompañado por el habitual silencio del escozor. ¡Stops siempre!

Últimamente no tengo demasiado tiempo, así que le meto rápidamente un repaso a lo que tenemos encima de la mesa:

USA

En este post comentaba la posible jugada de los leoncios en relación al impresionante HCH que teníamos a punto de romper por abajo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/162024-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-junio-2010-a-271.html#post2980871

Unos días después, comprobamos que han parado claramente en la zona propuesta y encima han metido un rebotón que ha pillado a contrapié a muchos inversores:







Esto se produce justo cuando se iba a producir el cruce de la muerte y ante un gran sentimiento pesimista entre el pequeño inversor. ¡Como son estos cabrones!

_Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,3039. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,3507 a 0,396. 


Alcista 24.1% 
Neutral 20.7% 
Bajista 55.2% 
Encuesta actualizada a 01/07/10 


Usa: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,3702. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,5028 a 0,4764. 

Alcistas 24,68%
Neutrales 33,33%
Bajistas 41,99%_

Aún así, la volatilidad sigue disparada. El VIX sigue por encima de la MM200 si bien recientemente perdió la MM50. Lo lógico sería que las alzas continuasen mientras el VIX busca de nuevo el soporte. En líneas generales nada puede negar que seguimos bajistas y el aspecto del gráfico puede deteriorarse muy rápidamente, así que, pese a la violencia de estas subidas, deben entenderse como rebotes y, por lo tanto, con fecha de caducidad.







El IBEX no tengo tiempo de comentarlo ahora, a ver si esta noche... Adelanto que con la consolidación de los 9.400 el panorama mejoraba sustancialemente (estos días había repetido que por debajo de ese nivel nadie debía estar comprado). Está mostrando mucha fortaleza, pero, pese a sorpresas, que podrían ser realmente inesperadas y descolocar a muchos, el panorama es completamente bajista. 

En fin, mucha suerte a los valientes y, para la próxima, stops, aunque sean holgados.


----------



## Chupacabra (8 Jul 2010)

Estoy empezando a plantearme si no sería mejor dejar de seguir la página de José Luis Cárpatos.

Hoy comenta esto en el apartado "Mundo Hedge Fund":



> Ayer las instituciones subieron considerablemente las compras y en menor medida bajaron las ventas, pero aún *cerraron el día con moderado saldo vendedor, que eso sí lleva varios días en descenso* con tendencia a la neutralidad, pero de momento lo que hay es aún saldo vendedor.
> 
> En el mundillo hedge siguen bastante escépticos.
> 
> ...



Me ha extrañado mucho eso de que las ventas llevan varios dias descendiendo, así que consultando los mismos comentarios de los dias anteriores nos deja lo siguiente.



> A cierre de ayer las instituciones bajaron más aún sus compras, y *subieron ligeramente las ventas*.
> 
> El saldo sigue siendo vendedor. Pero eso sí hay que dejar claro, no es ni mucho menos el saldo vendedor que presentaron en la anterior bajada, este es mucho más moderado. Pero desde luego hay saldo vendedor y claro.
> 
> ...



Y el dia anterior.



> Estadísticas muy interesantes las que se comentan hoy en el mundillo, y en algunos boletines.
> 
> Es la tercera vez en la historia que el día después de la fiesta de la Independencia el S&P abre con gap al alza tan fuerte. Las otras dos veces se dieron en 2002 y 2003. Ese mismo día aún se subió alrededor del 1 % para en los días siguiente volver a bajar con cierta fuerza.
> 
> ...



Y el anterior:



> Ayer las compras de las instituciones siguieron bajando y *las ventas siguieron subiendo*. Por ello el saldo vendedor sigue en incremento, lo cual no es nada bueno para el mercado.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que se comenta en el mundillo hedge, y en los boletines que circulan entre ellos, hay mucho pesimismo.
> 
> Se cree que en caso de llegada a la zona 1.050 van a abrir muchos nuevos cortos. También por debajo de 1.015 algunos que no entraron en la bajada anterior parecen dispuestos a vender. El objetivo final para muchos es el 950 y nos los 1.000 puntos al que sólo se le da el valor de soporte psicológico.



No me cuadra con lo que dice hoy, *"cerraron el día con moderado saldo vendedor, que eso sí lleva varios días en descenso"*.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

Pues en mi opinión los leoncios le están haciendo una encerrona a las gacelas que se han puesto cortas un poco antes de tiempo (me incluyo entre ellas)

Creo que un buen día, tal vez mañana, ocurra lo contrario. Una encerrona a los largos tan exagerada como la subida de estos últimos días.


----------



## xavigomis (8 Jul 2010)

Sigues pensando mañana en ese "movimiento" brusco y hecho que marcará...?


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Sigues pensando mañana en ese "movimiento" brusco y hecho que marcará...?



Ultimamente predecir el mercado es como hacer una quiniela, pero sé seguro que mañana será un día volátil.

El S&P contado ha llegado ya a 1070 donde muchos hedges consideran que ya es hora de ponerse corto según Cárpatos, en fin, ya veremos que ocurre, yo sigo corto con lo que me ha quedado tras el margin call de ayer, no pienso cerrar la posición porque se que estoy en lo correcto aunque haya entrado con cierta anticipación tal vez.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Jul 2010)

Ya esta bien de descansar...al lío
Buenas tardes


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2010)

Madre mía de que modo me están follando...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Jul 2010)

Nico, no es tan fácil.
Hay unos rangos prefijados (cambiantes), pero también depende donde se encuentren los SL, y si no los hay se baja a buscar los SL "psicológicos", es decir los que la gente pone de forma mental y donde no aguantan mas pérdidas y venden.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Jul 2010)

Poco rato para operar, a ver si este nivel aguanta y buscamos los 10125, que nos hemos quedado a 5 puntitos de nada.
Empieza la distribución...se queda todo parado y veamos como reacciona.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Madre mía de que modo me están follando...



Éso es bueno o malo dependiendo de quien y cómo lo haga... 8:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Poco rato para operar, a ver si este nivel aguanta y buscamos los 10125, que nos hemos quedado a 5 puntitos de nada.
> Empieza la distribución...se queda todo parado y veamos como reacciona.



Nos quedamos largos para mañana con un colchón de 60 puntos?

Los americanos parecen tener algo preparado....mucho riesgoienso:


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

Desde luego no he visto mejor forma de 'admirar' el ensañamiento de los leoncios con los margin calls de llos pequeñines que este cierre de sesión de hoy. El S&P bajando y los europeos sin inmutarse o incluso subiendo, viva la vida, celebremos algo que esto sube y sube sin parar.

Van a sacar a todo el mundo como pueden, vuelvo a repetir que *no quieren acompañamiento de cortos* y eso quiere decir que en cualquier momento lo van a tirar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2010)

Buernas tardes a todos!

Ultimamente he estado trasteando con el koncorde ( que LCASC lo utiliza mucho, y a mi por lo menos me lo ha enseñado) con valores y fijaos con que me he encontrado en la BTM NYSE.








Creo que es un perfecto ejemplo de lo que se consigue en este hilo, cuando cada uno aportando su granito de arena en aquello en lo que es especialista se pueden lograr operaciones francamente exitosas.

Cuando algo es barato por timing + técnico e incluso por timing en su caso, es casi una alineación de planetas. Pero que grande es el hilo, copón.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2010)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH: INDEXSP:.INX quotes & news - Google Finance

Y pa arriba otra vez... a la mieeerdaa


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

Siento ponerlo tan tarde pero es que no se que le pasa hoy a mi ordenador que ha estado 1 hora y media calculando el volumen de los leoncios, creo que el calor le está afectando, pero bueno, el caso es que ya lo tengo.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha terminado en negativo ligeramente.

- Han vendido durante la mañana hasta las 10:20 aproximadamente, con bastante volumen en algunas ocasiones.
- No han cruzado operaciones hasta las 14:30 más o menos donde se han puesto a comprar de nuevo con alguna venta aislada, aunque hacia las 17 se han puesto a vender con cierta fuerza.
- En subasta han comprado.

Parece que a los leoncios del Ibex también les gusta ponerse cortos, pero se paran cuando ven llegar subidas de no se sabe donde, parecen despistados o venden para hacer beneficios y luego vuelven a comprar, en cuyo caso tampoco se puede decir que se estén creyendo mucho estas subidas.

El saldo negativo da una pista de lo que piensan de verdad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siento ponerlo tan tarde pero es que no se que le pasa hoy a mi ordenador que ha estado 1 hora y media calculando el volumen de los leoncios, creo que el calor le está afectando, pero bueno, el caso es que ya lo tengo.
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha terminado en negativo ligeramente.
> 
> ...



Hola!

Puede ser un Off topic, pero yo tengo este problema, y me va relativamente bien.

Everest - Descargar

Cuando veo que la cosa se pone demasiado caliente, desmonto el disipador, y le meto el aspirador. Si la cosa es demasiado grave, el siguiente punto es ir al taller de un amigo, y meter la pistola de aire ( de taller). Mano de santo oygan... porque hay veces que se montan unas placas de polvo que taponan las ranuras del disipador...


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Puede ser un Off topic, pero yo tengo este problema, y me va relativamente bien.
> 
> ...



Mi ordenador no tiene windows y además lo tengo abierto por si acaso.

Pero así va, me estoy pasando todo el verano matando procesos desbocados.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

¡Acaban de encerrar a Pepón! :vomito:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2010)

S&P 500 Chart Confirms "Death Cross" With "Head And Shoulders" Pattern (NYSE:FAZ), (NYSE:FAS), (NYSERV), (NYSE:TZA), (NASDAQ:QQQQ) | The Market Financial | Stock Market & Wall Street News



> The S&P 500 .SPX weakened further from a technical perspective on Friday and leading into Thursday, July, 8th’s trading session after its 50-day moving average broke below its 200-day moving average, indicating an accentuation of downside momentum.
> 
> This “death cross” –a shorter-term average falling below a longer-term average– last occurred between the 50- and 200-day moving averages in December 2007, shortly after the beginning of the market decline that eventually took the S&P 500 to 12-year lows in March 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Hace días que le doy vueltas a esta opción... la verdad es que es Ultrabajista... ahora estaríamos acabando la Onda2 de 3 de C, y vendría un desplome muy fuerte, ya que las ondas 3, son las más fuertes y rápidas de todo el movimiento, y ahora tocaría una 3 de 3...
> 
> ...



Muy buen analisis. 

Gracias, LCASC.

3 de 3 de C en breve. Estaremos atentos.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Acaban de encerrar a Pepón! :vomito:



Si,si
.......


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2010)

mi ortoo mi ortooo


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si,si
> .......



Pues parece que lo han dejado escapar de nuevo, ultimamente anda como rebelde sin causa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2010)

Pelotudossssss paren yaaaa


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Nico, no es tan fácil.
> Hay unos rangos prefijados (cambiantes), pero también depende donde se encuentren los SL, y si no los hay se baja a buscar los SL "psicológicos", es decir los que la gente pone de forma mental y donde no aguantan mas pérdidas y venden.



*Fran:*

Totalmente de acuerdo ! 

Lo que pasa es que un gráfico refleja un comportamiento subyacente más complejo y, por esta "magia" de las gráficas a veces detectas momentos que, aunque no sepas como trabajan los programas de tradeo, son significativas.

Hay un hecho importante que vale MIENTRAS se mantengan las condiciones generales. Cuando cambie esa circunstancia obviamente todo lo demás lo hará. Me estoy refiriendo a la resistencia que guia el mercado en estos días.

En estos momentos tenemos una *resistencia descendente* que la vienen respetando desde hace tres meses.


Ayer a las 9:34 estaba en torno a *10115* (y ahi se frenó)
Siempre ayer, a las 15:38 estaba en *10100* (y no la pasó)
Y, a las 16:32 estaba en *10096* (y volvió a rebotar en ella)

Asumiendo que mañana sigue "mandando" (cosa que obviamente ni sé, ni puedo predecir), tiene estos rangos horarios:

A las 10:00 estará en torno a los 10090
A las 11:00 estará en torno a los 10088
A las 12:00 estará en torno a los 10085

Ok... ese es un parámetro. Lo puedo tomar como válido porque, por el momento está vigente.

El *segundo* está relacionado con los *mínimos ascendentes* (soporte ascendente) del día anterior o de toda la semana si es claro (mejor mientras más extenso sea).

El *tercero*, son las tendencias intradía que, forzosamente tienes que trazarlas a lo largo de la sesión.

En ciertos puntos donde estas líneas confluyen he notado que se suelen producir movimientos de mayor rango o cambios de tendencia.

Sin tener aún los datos DIARIOS (que recién aparecerán a lo largo de la sesión de mañana), con sólo dos de las variables en juego tengo cruces potenciales a las *10:26 y a las 13:08*.

Pueden ser datos totalmente circunstanciales pero, cuando a lo largo de la sesión de mañana vayan surgiendo sus soportes y resistencias y algunas confluyan con las otras líneas se generan zonas (a veces puntuales y a veces con un cierto rango) donde, vengo notando, se dan cambios.

Cuidado !, *no son TODOS los cambios de la gráfica a lo largo del día*... hay muchos cambios que ocurren sin coincidir con ninguno de estos momentos. Es evidente que hay otras variables en juego para los programas de tradeo que no dejan la misma huella.

Pero, en "esos" momentos si suele haber cambios (de tendencia en muchos casos, oscilaciones bruscas por mayor volumen, etc.) y es algo que vengo observando desde hace varios días.

_- Es porque he detectado los secretos algoritmos de los programas de tradeo automático ?_ 

Ni de coña!. Sencillamente porque puede que esté viendo la "huella" que dejan... apenas el olorcillo cuando pasan. :fiufiu:

Puede tratarse de una ABSOLUTA CASUALIDAD propia de ESTE MOMENTO o bien, de un fenómeno más general. En cualquier caso lo advertí hace unos días y, si puedo, trataré de seguirlo en los próximos para ver si se repite.

===

*NOTA: *

Los horarios indicados para mañana (*10:26 y 13:08*) no están completos hasta que no se desarrollen los soportes y resistencias intradía pero, si quieren los anotan "a cuenta" de que se confirmen una vez que avance el día. 

===

*COMENTARIO FINAL:*

Yo me he reído toda mi vida de los análisis técnicos porque no tienen fundamentos reales y sólo adquiren sentido "ex post".

El UNICO que tiene cierta validez casuística es el *análisis de las velas* y eso, en mercados de commodities (y no los electrónicos sino los físicos). Si lo recuerdan las "velas" son el modo en que los japoneses hacían el seguimiento de precios en el mercado del arroz y, la dinámica de un mercado FISICO CON ENTREGA (desde el ajo y la cebolla hasta el trigo o la hacienda) tienen una dinámica de _"producción-entrega-demanda-precio"_ que le da cierto sustento a las velas.

No hablo del mercado de Chicago donde los commodities se manejan vía futuros y opciones y hacen con esos precios LO QUE QUIEREN... hablo de los mercados locales con entrega física (que acá tengo muchos en el sector agropecuario).

Pero, ahora que he profundizado en los programas de trading con los que los HF y grandes COCOS manejan sus operaciones, advierto que estamos frente a una profecía autocumplida... los programas "hacen" los que los fundamentos del análisis técnico dice y, de este modo, sus herramientas se cumplen.

Respetan resistencias y soportes (o los vulneran), se ajustan a los fibonacci, etc.

Al mismo tiempo, las reglas son administradas por los mismos sistemas de trading automático. Si bien algunos -sencillos y en mano de brokers o inversores pequeños- "siguen" al mercado, los que usan los "grandes grandes" *son FORMADORES de mercado*.

Los sistemas de los "grandes" *son los que mueven el mercado* en realidad.

En cualquier caso, dejan un pequeñísimo margen de lógica a los operadores y eso permite que todos juguemos el mismo juego (aunque los que juegan con las cartas dadas vuelta sean ellos)


----------



## Fran200 (8 Jul 2010)

No puedo nada más que felicitarle, cierto que se dejan huellas y estas huellas marcan niveles (nada que ver con los niveles de fallos que pude ver en otro foro, suelo cambiar entre unos y otros de forma periódica).

Estos sistemas se van reprogramando constantemente (automáticamente y manual), aunque durante un periodo corto de tiempo marcan pautas visibles.
El porqué de la reprogramación es evitar los programas "detectores" de tendencia, frecuencia etc. 
Incluso como "juego" se atacan a estos programas y me explico.
Al tener una base estadística se puede marcar una pauta de movimientos que nos marca una alta probabilidad (superior a 0,95 (95%) ) de tocar un nivel y a continuación haces un giro en los índices en sentido contrario, en ese momento el dueño del sistema se queda pelado sin saber porqué y pensando que ha habido un fallo en la programación del sistema, volviendo a insistir.

Bueno sigo con la tarea, vigilar algo los futuros y la apertura por donde está saliendo el sol.

Buenas Noches y Buena suerte a todos.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Los sistemas de los "grandes" *son los que mueven el mercado* en realidad.
> 
> En cualquier caso, dejan un pequeñísimo margen de lógica a los operadores y eso permite que todos juguemos el mismo juego (aunque los que juegan con las cartas dadas vuelta sean ellos)




Nos has descubierto... :S


----------



## Gamu (9 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Hay un hecho importante que vale MIENTRAS se mantengan las condiciones generales. Cuando cambie esa circunstancia obviamente todo lo demás lo hará. Me estoy refiriendo a la resistencia que guia el mercado en estos días.
> 
> En estos momentos tenemos una *resistencia descendente* que la vienen respetando desde hace tres meses.
> 
> ...



Pues a poco que siga el IBEX al DOW en la apertura, los niveles de los que hablas van a saltar por los aires....

De momento los futuros de igmarkets ya andan por los 10160... 

Supongo que si se supera la trayectoria descendente es señal de compra, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2010)

Hola Gamu.

Soy la cosa más alejada a alguien que pueda saber de gráficos, técnicas y teorías chartistas. Apenas lo básico para poder leer un gráfico o marcar soportes y resistencias.

Sin embargo, las líneas que he estado proyectando me dan que existe una resistencia allí por los *10250* (del Ibex) que, a menos que la rompa tiene toda la apariencia de querer seguira.

Temporalmente tiene hasta el *15 de Julio* para alcanzarla y, desde ya, podría hacerlo antes si es lo que buscan y quieren. Es más, hasta el *20 de Julio* podrían seguir a los *10500* sin ningún problema.

Sin embargo, tal como dice Mulder en algún momento o bien harán un latigazo en caida para castigar a los largos, o bien acelerarán rumbo a los *10750* para despellejar a los cortos. Tienen todas esas posibilidades abiertas durante este mes de *Julio* y, como siempre, las usarán como mejor les venga.

*(*) Nota:* Los valores que indico están redondeados.


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Estos sistemas se van reprogramando constantemente (automáticamente y manual), aunque durante un periodo corto de tiempo marcan pautas visibles.
> El porqué de la reprogramación es evitar los programas "detectores" de tendencia, frecuencia etc.



Gracias por tu aporte Fran. Obviamente son algoritmos sofisticados para evitar que cualquiera -con conocimientos reales y no los míos- detecte sus secuencias.

Simplemente que de leer algunos comentarios que has ido deslizando tú y cordobesa, me llamó la atención y empecé a buscar patterns reconocibles... así sea por mera casualidad muchos puntos a los que he arribado han resultado eficaces por lo que voy a seguirlos para ver hasta que límite son útiles.

En caso de relativo éxito puedo sacar un informe como el de Mulder y conseguirlo a Zuloman de cliente !!  (feta a feta se come el jamón)


----------



## Gamu (9 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Hola Gamu.
> 
> Soy la cosa más alejada a alguien que pueda saber de gráficos, técnicas y teorías chartistas. Apenas lo básico para poder leer un gráfico o marcar soportes y resistencias.
> 
> ...



He mirado el blai konkorde en varios valores, incluidos casi todos los del ibex, y da señal de compra clara. Adjunto el gráfico para el índice IBEX en general.

El volumen de las manos débiles respecto de el área marrón baja, y el de las manos fuertes sube. El area marrón cruza con la linea roja....

Vamos, que el indicador del konkorde más que presagiar caidas, lo que presagia es subidas.

Ayer no me fiaba de la subida, pero viendo esto, y viendo que se supera la linea descendente de los últimos meses... es posible que tenga que cambiar de opinión. Veremos que pasa hoy. Si alguno de vosotros interpreta las lineas de otra manera, me encantaría conocer su opinión, es la primera vez que me miro el konkorde este...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Como decía ayer, cambia el dibujo al tocar el 9985 en el contado.
> Niveles a visitar con 90% de probabilidades: 10.125 con prolongación hacia 10.175 y 10.250.
> Los niveles inferiores de rebote me los guardo.




Ayer no se toco el primer nivel. Deberían de tocarse las prolongaciones (90%) probabilidades, a media mañana ojito con los "latigazos"

Buenos días y suerte a todos.

P.D. No me gusta hacer predicciones de mas de 8 horas, sobre todo porque la posibilidad de acertar es casi nula (en un mercado como en el que estamos ahora mismo). Lo que si os puedo decir es que hay muchas ganas de subir y romper algunas resistencias fuertes. No solo desde los inversores, recordemos que la bolsa actua sobre el sentimiento general de la economía y puede que se quiera dar sensación de que esto tiene visos de mejorar (pero esta discusión queda para otros foros). De momento sigamos con el día a día.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Aunque es cierto que los programas de trading van cambiando soportes y resistencias siempre hay un 'plan maestro' del de que no deben salirse, ellos no pueden dominar todo el mercado y deben guardar cierta coherencia con el sentido que le quieren dar al medio y largo plazo, a veces una exageración en un sentido puede ser para que en un cierto momento la cotización se coloque en un punto determinado y se les haya ido un poco la mano con un movimiento en contra y esto lo hacen porque para el medio y largo plazo es importante que la cotización esté en 'ese' punto.

La cuestión de los leoncios y programas de trading es hacer 'lo que deben' pero de forma que duela a las gacelas, raramente lo hacen como deben hacerlo.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Tocado segundo nivel...han cambiado niveles. Deshacemos lo de ayer y buscamos nueva entrada.

Empieza bien el dia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jul 2010)

a los wenos dias desde Zurich .

Ya veo que me van a poner en la puta calle en unos dias si siguen tirando hacia arriba, de hecho no puedo ver la web de r4 desde aqui y no se si me habran cerrado posiciones por falta de liquidez :o

Me he lucido en mi experiencia bursatil ::


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a los wenos dias desde Zurich .
> 
> Ya veo que me van a poner en la puta calle en unos dias si siguen tirando hacia arriba, de hecho no puedo ver la web de r4 desde aqui y no se si me habran cerrado posiciones por falta de liquidez :o
> 
> Me he lucido en mi experiencia bursatil ::




No te preocupes... cuando te saquen empezará a caer... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No te preocupes... cuando te saquen empezará a caer... 8:



ya tengo preparado el triple de pasta para abrir nuevos cortos para que cree que estoy en Zurich ?  ..... visito a mi banquero ....no pensaria que estoy de turismo..... el turismo es de pobres 

no ha oido hablar de esas fortunas que zparo pretende que vuelvan a hispanistan ? me ha prometido que ni un duro de multa y que me la chupa


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no ha oido hablar de esas fortunas que zparo pretende que vuelvan a hispanistan ? me ha prometido que ni un duro de multa y que me la chupa



Ya nos contarás la experiencia :XX:


----------



## TRaSHTu (9 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya tengo preparado el triple de pasta para abrir nuevos cortos para que cree que estoy en Zurich ?  ..... visito a mi banquero ....no pensaria que estoy de turismo..... el turismo es de pobres
> 
> no ha oido hablar de esas fortunas que zparo pretende que vuelvan a hispanistan ? me ha prometido que ni un duro de multa y que me la chupa



cuidado con los botes de pastillas llenos de oro en el ano


----------



## debianita (9 Jul 2010)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> cuidado con los botes de pastillas llenos de oro en el ano




Para su información, el oro se compra en Bruselas


----------



## TRaSHTu (9 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Para su información, el oro se compra en Bruselas



era un decir :_


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Sin tener aún los datos DIARIOS (que recién aparecerán a lo largo de la sesión de mañana), con sólo dos de las variables en juego tengo cruces potenciales a las *10:26 y a las 13:08*.




Cof, cof... cof, cof 

A las 10:24 se inició el cambio de dirección con una enorme vela que, hasta el momento lleva 80 puntos y aún no se ha detenido.

Cof, cof :


*EDITO:* Acaba de detenerse justo a las *10:34* (que es donde tenía la marca de cierre).


Estoy *IM-PRE-SIO-NA-DO.* :8:


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2010)

Dios !!, le voy a quitar el trabajo a Mulder !!... el da los DIAS y yo estoy dando los MINUTOS EXACTOS !!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya nos contarás la experiencia :XX:



con mi banquero o con zparo??  casi prefiero que me la chupe zparo personalmente antes que cualquiera de sus hijas 



TRaSHTu dijo:


> cuidado con los botes de pastillas llenos de oro en el ano



el oro es de pobres ..... ups, me acaba de informar mi banquero de que tengo invertidos varios milones ne leuros en horo....... el oro es de ricos 

Bueno, me voy a dar un paseito por Zurich con mi amigo banquero quiero comprobar personalmente esa teoria suya de que las suizas son teutonas como las vacas del pais........ asi a primera vista ayer pude comprobar que tienen una importante dotacion de mamarias :rolleye:


----------



## debianita (9 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el oro es de pobres ..... ups, me acaba de informar mi banquero de que tengo invertidos varios milones ne leuros en horo....... el oro es de ricos




Pues está ultima corrección del dorado metal le debe haber jodido ... espero que no fuera muy apalancado. Ahora es el momento de acumular 8:


----------



## Claca (9 Jul 2010)

Hola foro,

Dejo a continuación mi visión sobre el IBEX que no pude colgar ayer. Gacela total, como siempre.







Hace un par de días dije que con la pérdida de los 9.400 las compras no tenían sentido. Me refería a la directriz AZUL que como vemos entre mayo y junio frenó el precio y más tarde, tras su superación, propició un rebote hasta los 10.200. Nuevamente ha sido superada y el índice ha subido como un cohete. El stop de cortos, mientras el escenario se aclaraba, para mí era ese.

Por arriba la MORADA nos muestra un posible HCHi al que yo, de momento, no le doy importancia, si bien el patrón de volumen cumple con la defininción técnica de la figura. Veremos si rompe, hoy ha hecho un intento, y si el volumen acompaña. La proyección nos llevaría nuevamente sobre los 11.500, en la línea superior del gráfico que viene de lejos.

La ROJA, que no es la selección, es para mí clave en todo esto debido a su historial. Esa también es veterana y su efectividad es manifiesta. Desde septiembre de 2009 un cierre diario por encima ha significado intentar escaladas y, cuando se ha cerrado por debajo, han habido sellos. Para plantear estrategias con calma, a días vista, puede venir muy bien.

La ascendente que queda justo por encima sería la clavicular de un posible HCH gigante, si bien, en este caso, creo que la figura tiene más bien poca validez, pero la unión de esos mínimos es digna de consideración. Si unimos esta, la ROJA y la MORADA tenemos una zona de resistencia clave entre los 10.200 y los 10.500 apróximadamente.

Por encima de esa zona de trincheras encontramos la MM200 y el techo de un posible expansivo sobre los 10.750-800, que también es una resistencia horizontal importante aunque no esté representado en el gráfico. Si se llega a este punto, una buena carga cortista está más y que justificada, con un potencial de caída de 3.000 puntos hasta el suelo de la hipotética figura y un stop bien clarito.

En resumen, aunque a corto plazo todavía no hay indicios de giro a la baja, la estructura del índice indica que, pese a que todavía podría subir, hasta los 11.500 en el caso más optimista :baba:, el aspecto general seguiría siendo muy bajista. El entorno de volatilidad, la falta de capitulación entre los inversores y el hecho de que otros índices e importantes acciones hayan roto soportes, con mucha probabilidad arrastrarán al IBEX durante los próximos meses al GUANO.

Por cierto, si se aleja el gráfico a años vista se entiende fácilmente por qué estamos en este especie de lateral tan pesado: nos estamos jugando el largo plazo y un hostión muy, muy, grande.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2010)

Como vemos el día??


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Como vemos el día??



Aguantado a más no poder, en el Stoxx cuando baja de 2675 lo vuelven a subir de nuevo pero no lo alejan por arriba tampoco. Yo creo que esperan a algo.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jul 2010)

off.topic.....


Mi nuevo sistema,* infalible*, para saber si me pongo largo o corto


----------



## debianita (9 Jul 2010)

Alvin Red dijo:


> off.topic.....
> 
> 
> Mi nuevo sistema,* infalible*, para saber si me pongo largo o corto




Si sale a bolsa el pulpo compro todas las acciones, como gane el mundial hispanistán se van a forrar vendiendo merchandaising del pulpito. Vaya mierda de país de idiotas analfabetos....

Alvin, no va por ti 

PD: Tranquilos, ahora me tomo la pastillita


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2010)

Debi, si quieres comprar BXX, me juego un owned a que ahora es el momento.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Lo que está haciendo el Stoxx hoy es el aburrimiento con mayúsculas, vaya pesadez de día que lleva hoy, apenas se ha movido 25 puntos durante toda la sesión.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

A ver si se mueve esto y podemos encargarle a Zulo un JLC o un AP(aprovechando su estancia)


----------



## evidente (9 Jul 2010)

"De acabar así, en gráficos de días nos dejaría una karakasa de venta justo en la media de 200 sesiones lo que avisaría de una parada contundente en el valor. Cuanto más alto sea el volumen de hoy, mejor para la parada."

Esto en romano paladin que significa?? que es bueno largos o cortos?????


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

A ver si funciona este soporte para hacer una subidita. Esto es desesperante


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2010)

Estoy empezando a pensar que estos días el mercado no existe, está abducido por algún monstruo que lleva las cotizaciones donde quiere pero se preocupa de que al final del día estén casi donde empezaron haciendo perder el tiempo a todo el mundo con esta pantomima.

Vuelvo a tener la impresión de 'día de la marmota' de nuevo.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Un cierre rojillo no haria mal a nadie. Incluso saludable.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que estos días el mercado no existe, está abducido por algún monstruo que lleva las cotizaciones donde quiere pero se preocupa de que al final del día estén casi donde empezaron haciendo perder el tiempo a todo el mundo con esta pantomima.
> 
> Vuelvo a tener la impresión de 'día de la marmota' de nuevo.



Hoy es un día mulderiano. Estamos a 1070. Y ahora toca bajar.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que estos días el mercado no existe, está abducido por algún monstruo que lleva las cotizaciones donde quiere pero se preocupa de que al final del día estén casi donde empezaron haciendo perder el tiempo a todo el mundo con esta pantomima.
> 
> Vuelvo a tener la impresión de 'día de la marmota' de nuevo.




Mulder... estoy en la playa con un cubatita... :fiufiu:



Saludos :X


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2010)

Espera que a lo mejor vamos a ver guanizado


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Se cierran posiciones poco a poco para no despeñarse.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2010)

Vaya, ahora encierran a Pepón, cuando los europeos ya se baten en retirada, parece hasta una capitulación si no fuera porque el S&P aun no está en el mínimo del día y los europeos todavía menos.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Sobre 10.050 el contado...a ver cuanto afinamos
P.D. Se estan quedando largos para el lunes...pero hasta el último minuto hay partido. Puede ser maniobra de despiste


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Se ha quedado algún nivel por arriba sin tocar, por lo que dejaremos parte del arsenal abierto para el lunes.
Esperemos que este fin de semana no tengamos una catástrofe de proporciones bíblicas. El colchón pequeñito, asi que como caigamos desde cierta altura a comprar hemoal.

P.D. Ahora el SP da señales de entrada fuerte..esperemos que no sea un espejismo. Pues por listo me toca vigilar el cierre de hoy USA....


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Básicamente se han pasado el dia comprando con alguna venta de vez en cuando, aunque hemos tenido lagunas de actidad durante algunas horas de la mañana, todo ha sido bastante normal.

En subasta han comprado.

Parece que esperan gap al alza para el lunes o quieren celebrar por anticipado la victoria de la selección, que el pulpo ya predijo el resultado


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Se está marcando un cierre espectacular en USA.


----------



## Gamu (9 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Se está marcando un cierre espectacular en USA.



subir un 0,4% es espectacular? ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> subir un 0,4% es espectacular? ienso:



Aún queda media hora..paciencia
y un cierre de un 1% moviéndonos en los niveles claros de ruptura alcista, para mi al menos seria más que interesante.

P.D. Antes hablo, antes pegan una bajada

Aunque también influye en mi subjetiva apreciación haberme quedado largo.

Stocks are drifting moderately higher, ahead of the kickoff of second-quarter earnings season next week
Hasta los americanos me llevan la contraria, hablan de moderadas subidas. Y lo importante la semana que viene


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jul 2010)

Por fin se acabó, cierres cerca de máximos. A ver si el lunes cumple con lo previsto.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## pollastre (9 Jul 2010)

Pues en WS no sé, pero en el churribex ha sido una mierda homérica de día, el que hemos tenido hoy... con deltas de 40 pips como máximo en las últimas.... cinco horas de sesión?

como decía el sabio, así no hay quien viva ::


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2010)

No es podéis perder a un iluminado que acaba de aterrizar en el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones alternativas, que tiemblen Mulder y Fran200

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/167866-os-enseno-ganar-siempre-en-bolsa-desde-el-5-mensual-hasta-40-diario.html#post3009742


----------



## debianita (10 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Debi, si quieres comprar BXX, me juego un owned a que ahora es el momento.



Mix, mi idea es pillar uno inverso de chulibex en su debido momento, no me importa perderme parte de la caida, prefiero asegurar el tiro, le meteré medio cargador gordo. El otro medio lo meteré en breve GLD/SPDR, cuando acabe la correción de EUR/USD y la del metal dorado. Despues de la jugada, empezaré a meterme con los apalancados, iré pasito a pasito :cook:


----------



## pollastre (10 Jul 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> No es podéis perder a un iluminado que acaba de aterrizar en el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones alternativas, que tiemblen Mulder y Fran200
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/167866-os-enseno-ganar-siempre-en-bolsa-desde-el-5-mensual-hasta-40-diario.html#post3009742




Joder con los piramidales... a estas alturas aún la gente no los lapida en cuanto los reconoce?


----------



## Fran200 (10 Jul 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> No es podéis perder a un iluminado que acaba de aterrizar en el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones alternativas, que tiemblen Mulder y Fran200
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/167866-os-enseno-ganar-siempre-en-bolsa-desde-el-5-mensual-hasta-40-diario.html#post3009742



Yo ya me he apuntado, me acompaña alguien?

Gracias por nombrarme junto a Mulder, pero estoy muy por detrás en conocimientos, a años luz.

Esto no puede ser me engancho al foro hasta los días de descanso.::


----------



## Fran200 (10 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Puede ser un Off topic, pero yo tengo este problema, y me va relativamente bien.
> 
> ...



Me he traido un portátil a casa, va lentísimo y me he quemado las rodillas. (En el trabajo va de muerte, pero también trabajamos en un iglu refrigerado) Supongo que se podrá desmontar la tapa de abajo y pegarle un limpiado (el sobremesa si le quito la tapa lateral y lo dejo nuevo).
Lo que pasa es que el portátil no es mío y no me atrevo vaya a estropiciarlo y me matan.:: (Cambiar la imagen del ladrillo por el ordenador)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2010)

Dailymotion - I don?t think the bear market is over: Jim Rogers - a News & Politics video


----------



## Samzer (10 Jul 2010)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w4vkJa4URiE&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w4vkJa4URiE&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jul 2010)

Vamos a subir un poco el hilo...


----------



## carloszorro (11 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Vamos a subir un poco el hilo...



¿Puedes comentar algo sobre los videos de Marc y Jim?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> ¿Puedes comentar algo sobre los videos de Marc y Jim?



Hola ******, que bueno verte por aqui:Baile:.

Pues marc faber habla del más alla del mayo bajista que tuvimos, pero ya tiene un par de meses el video.

El más reciente es el de Jim, y comenta que está corto en equities de usa y largo en commodities...

Yo creo que lo que vimos la semana pasada fué un cierre de cortos masivo tanto aquí como allá ( y a mi me han pillado)

Cuelgo esta gráfica de Ramón:X


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jul 2010)

Interesante articulo citado en Cárpatos:




> Las clases comienzan!
> 
> Preste atención ... y te pagaremos. Concéntrese en todo cuando estás jugando / comerciales. Mira y escucha, recuerda hacer las dos cosas y se relacionan los dos.
> 
> ...


----------



## carloszorro (11 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola ******, que bueno verte por aqui:Baile:.
> 
> Pues marc faber habla del más alla del mayo bajista que tuvimos, pero ya tiene un par de meses el video.
> 
> ...



Esa roturas falsas en los soportes o dilataciones son muy traicioneras.
Estoy preocupado que las bolsas arrastren a las commodities hacia abajo, por eso me fijo bastante ultimamente, tienen una mala pinta que no veas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Esa roturas falsas en los soportes o dilataciones son muy traicioneras.
> Estoy preocupado que las bolsas arrastren a las commodities hacia abajo, por eso me fijo bastante ultimamente, tienen una mala pinta que no veas...



Ropturas falsas?, a que te refieres?

Yo creo que las commodities, no bajarán, y en el caso de que bajen, no lo harán tanto...

Recuerda que el dow to gold ratio aún está en más de 7, y tiene que llegar a 3 como mínimo.

Respecto a la agricultura, Rogers lleva los largos for years... ahi va eso...

Marc Faber ha dado una charla ( que quiero ver) en el Mises Institute, en el que habla de los ciclos de las commodities, al margen de los monetarios.

Por lo visto ahora toca ciclo monetario + ciclo de commodities, vamos, la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ropturas falsas?, a que te refieres?
> 
> Yo creo que las commodities, no bajarán, y en el caso de que bajen, no lo harán tanto...
> 
> ...



Supongo que te pusiste corto cuando rompió el soporte...







Creo que es mejor estrategia la de abrir los cortos cuando toque la resistencia, línea roja, con stop claro está.


----------



## pollastre (11 Jul 2010)

Jemos ganaoh! 

Mañana, todos alcistas!! ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jul 2010)

Los futuros ya van casi 70 puntos pa arriba yeaah


----------



## syn (12 Jul 2010)

La fiesta se ve que fue larga y resacosa... eoooo XD


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Que grande lo de ayer. En fin volvemos a la normalidad, a ver que pasa a partir de ahora, parece que a Pepón lo han vuelto a secuestrar, pero aun no está claro si lo dejaran escaparse de nuevo o no.

Edito: hasta los neoyorquinos lo celebran:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (12 Jul 2010)

Bon dia a todos.

MULDER, te he leído en el otro hilo. Es como que hablaras de Euskadi, probablementes sin conocerla. Tal vez un poco más acentuado aquí todo lo que dices.

Oye, yo tengo la misma sensación. Aquí ya sabes que por si acaso no se ponen la gente la camiseta, ni la bandera. El qué dirán, miedo, no meterse en lios, nadar con la corriente... llámalo como quieras. Sin embargo te puedo asegurar que en Euskadi, en sus ciudades (OJO, NO EN LAS ALDEAS, SINO EN LOS NÚCLEOS GRANDES), en los bares o en las casas la inmensa mayoría de la gente, estaba y está con ESPAÑA, como nunca antes.

Yo creo que hay un cansancio de la dictadura de proximidad y ESPAÑA ya no es aquella de la dictadura, que nos marcó para mal. Ahora ESPAÑA es tolerancia y libertad y todo a una en las diferencias pero iguales.

Yo lo resumiría diciendo que por mucho que algunos vuelvan con la memoria histórica, etc., etc., etc.

AYER ENTERRAMOS DE UNA VEZ POR TODAS LA GUERRA CIVIL Y EL FRANQUISMO. VOLVEMOS A ESTAR UNIDOS. Para mí va a haber un antes y un después y lo vais a ver en Euskadi, Catalunya y en todos los lugares de España. Ya solo van contra España los políticos, no la gente normal.

Un abrazo y felicidades a todos.

Sin olvidar que es un partido. A veces se gana. A veces se pierde.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Bon dia a todos.
> 
> MULDER, te he leído en el otro hilo. Es como que hablaras de Euskadi, probablementes sin conocerla. Tal vez un poco más acentuado aquí todo lo que dices.
> 
> ...



En el hilo se habla de la psicología del fracaso y el éxito identificada con la nacionalidad, solo los jugadores han conseguido el mundial, pero lo han hecho en nombre de un pais y yo creo que no identificarse con tu propio DNI es un golpe psicológico de fracaso emocional, sobre todo cuando viajas a cualquier pais que siendo más pobre que este se siente más identificado con lo suyo.

Ahora tenemos un golpe psicológico que identifica la identidad propia con algo relativo a un éxito de proporciones mundiales, aparte de que Spain ahora existe algo más que antes en el mapa.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2010)

Algo me dice que hay mucha gente beoda y con resaca... 

Veremos qué pasa a medida que vayan despertando de los festejos.


----------



## Gamu (12 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En el hilo se habla de la psicología del fracaso y el éxito identificada con la nacionalidad, solo los jugadores han conseguido el mundial, pero lo han hecho en nombre de un pais y yo creo que no identificarse con tu propio DNI es un golpe psicológico de fracaso emocional, sobre todo cuando viajas a cualquier pais que siendo más pobre que este se siente más identificado con lo suyo.
> 
> Ahora tenemos un golpe psicológico que identifica la identidad propia con algo relativo a un éxito de proporciones mundiales, aparte de que Spain ahora existe algo más que antes en el mapa.



La verdad es que hoy tiene que ser un día muy duro para los independentistas. Tiene que ser muy jodido que tu pais y tus jugadores ganen un mundial, y no poder celebrarlo ni emocionarse simplemente por empeñarse en que ser catalan/vasco y al mismo tiempo español es incompatible. Identidades asesinas, de Amin Malouf, ilustra bien la imbecilidad y los efectos negativos de establacer antagonismos identitarios. 

Y eso que yo estoy totalmente en contra de la España rancia que muchas veces domina el panorama político nacional. Pero España no está formada unicamente por esa ranciedad. 

Volviendo al topic del hilo, parece que la bolsa pasa del cierre de wall street del viernes, del mundial ganado, etc. Y baja contra todo pronostico.

Estaría bien preguntarle al pulpo que opina...


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Volviendo al topic del hilo, parece que la bolsa pasa del cierre de wall street del viernes, del mundial ganado, etc. Y baja contra todo pronostico.
> 
> Estaría bien preguntarle al pulpo que opina...



Yo creo que lo que hizo la bolsa contra todo pronóstico fue subir la semana pasada.


----------



## Samzer (12 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que hizo la bolsa contra todo pronóstico fue subir la semana pasada.



Descontaron la victoria.


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Supongo que te pusiste corto cuando rompió el soporte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el escenario que manejo, pull back hasta 1080 - 1090 y pabajo.

Los gráficos son claramente bajistas.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Es el escenario que manejo, pull back hasta 1080 - 1090 y pabajo.
> 
> Los gráficos son claramente bajistas.



Personalmente no creo que el mini-S&P pase de 1075-76, en el contado podría ser perfectamente 1080.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Personalmente no creo que el mini-S&P pase de 1075-76, en el contado podría ser perfectamente 1080.



Yo creo que se exagerará hasta los 1100 y después al hoyo


----------



## Fran200 (12 Jul 2010)

Ya vale de celebraciones...vamos al lío

Buenos Dias

Primer nivel de rebote 9980
Objetivo primero: 10100

Ojito con las roturas por abajo y con los SL.
No hay mucha confianza en el rebote, entrada con poca munición y mucho miedo


----------



## Independentista_vasco (12 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy tiene que ser un día muy duro para los independentistas. Tiene que ser muy jodido que tu pais y tus jugadores ganen un mundial, y no poder celebrarlo ni emocionarse simplemente por empeñarse en que ser catalan/vasco y al mismo tiempo español es incompatible. Identidades asesinas, de Amin Malouf, ilustra bien la imbecilidad y los efectos negativos de establacer antagonismos identitarios.
> 
> Y eso que yo estoy totalmente en contra de la España rancia que muchas veces domina el panorama político nacional. Pero España no está formada unicamente por esa ranciedad.
> 
> ...



Creo que te equivocas. Empecemos por lo importante: duro sería que la bolsa siga subiendo hoy como la semana pasada estando, como está un servidor, posicionado corto en el EuroStokk. Por lo referente a la selección de España creo que formulas unas elucubraciones demasiado rebuscadas: imagino que no te será nada difícil comprender que, a parte de España, hay otros muchos países en el mundo. En lo que respeta a un servidor (e imagino que en tu caso también), tengo ocupaciones, y preocupaciones, mucho más importantes cada día que preguntarme a cada momento de dónde vengo, a dónde voy y, en
definitiva, cuál es mi país. No te preocupes, no es tan complicado: lo único que sucede es que hay quien se siente ciudadano del mundo, europeo y vasco, como es mi caso, lo cual, al menos para mí y espero que para ti, es tan respetable como sentirse vasco y español. Simplemente aspiro a que mi país, como el tuyo, pueda disponer de selecciones nacionales.

Muchas felicidades, sinceramente, a todos los españoles por el triunfo de ayer… pero agradecería un poco de solidaridad: no aspiro a impedir a ningún ciudadano vasco que participe o siga a la selección española o a imponerle una selección vasca, sólo aspiro a que, de la misma forma, se respete mi libertad y no se impida que mi país disponga de representación deportiva. Lo realmente importante no fue el partido de ayer: el verdadero punto de inflexión lo constituyó la masiva manifestación en Barcelona el sábado ya que para una mayoría de catalanes ha quedado claro que el Estado no respeta su identidad nacional y por tanto sus aspiraciones no pueden sustanciarse en dicho Estado. Ahora ya está claro que sólo les queda una salida... Eso es lo que va a marcar determinantemente los próximos meses y años, y no un partido de fútbol. Lo dicho: libertad y respeto a los derechos de todos los ciudadanos, no únicamente de aquellos cuya nacionalidad es la española. No pido ni más ni menos derechos que tú, aunque me apena no contar con tu solidaridad.

Agg, y mientras el Ibex cae casi un 1% y el EuroStokk en tablas... ¡qué ruina!


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2010)

Independentista Vasco, respeto profundamente tu punto de vista, pero déjame decirte que partes de un pequeño error de concepto que, a la postre, resulta trágico para defender tu posición.

Verás, el tema es que aunque se llame "País Vasco", no se trata de un país, sino de lo que vulgarmente llamamos una Comunidad Autónoma de España. De esas que hay 17.

Difícilmente, comprenderás, pueden "dejarte" entonces que tu país tenga una selección propia, si, quiérase o no, tu país es España y ya tiene una selección.

Puedes por supuesto no animar a España e incluso desear que pierda, lo cual es perfectamente respetable. Pero no se puede tener una selección nacional, sin tener una nación primero.

Y al respecto de la manifestación del Sábado - también perfectamente respetable - sabes perfectamente que hace falta mucho, pero mucho más que medio millón de tíos - todos respetables también en sus posturas, por supuesto - gritando que quieren independizarse, para empezar a trocear un país que tiene ya unos pocos siglos de historia.

Por último, no comparto tu decisión de ponerte corto en el STOXX en este preciso momento, creo que es tomar bastante riesgo ::

saludos cordiales,


----------



## Gamu (12 Jul 2010)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas. Empecemos por lo importante: duro sería que la bolsa siga subiendo hoy como la semana pasada estando, como está un servidor, posicionado corto en el EuroStokk. Por lo referente a la selección de España creo que formulas unas elucubraciones demasiado rebuscadas: imagino que no te será nada difícil comprender que, a parte de España, hay otros muchos países en el mundo. En lo que respeta a un servidor (e imagino que en tu caso también), tengo ocupaciones, y preocupaciones, mucho más importantes cada día que preguntarme a cada momento de dónde vengo, a dónde voy y, en
> definitiva, cuál es mi país. No te preocupes, no es tan complicado: lo único que sucede es que hay quien se siente ciudadano del mundo, europeo y vasco, como es mi caso, lo cual, al menos para mí y espero que para ti, es tan respetable como sentirse vasco y español. Simplemente aspiro a que mi país, como el tuyo, pueda disponer de selecciones nacionales.
> 
> Muchas felicidades, sinceramente, a todos los españoles por el triunfo de ayer… pero agradecería un poco de solidaridad: no aspiro a impedir a ningún ciudadano vasco que participe o siga a la selección española o a imponerle una selección vasca, sólo aspiro a que, de la misma forma, se respete mi libertad y no se impida que mi país disponga de representación deportiva. Lo realmente importante no fue el partido de ayer: el verdadero punto de inflexión lo constituyó la masiva manifestación en Barcelona el sábado ya que para una mayoría de catalanes ha quedado claro que el Estado no respeta su identidad nacional y por tanto sus aspiraciones no pueden sustanciarse en dicho Estado. Ahora ya está claro que sólo les queda una salida... Eso es lo que va a marcar determinantemente los próximos meses y años, y no un partido de fútbol. Lo dicho: libertad y respeto a los derechos de todos los ciudadanos, no únicamente de aquellos cuya nacionalidad es la española. No pido ni más ni menos derechos que tú, aunque me apena no contar con tu solidaridad.
> ...




El problema es que una seleccion vasca o catalana nunca habría llegado a ninguna parte.

Yo soy catalan y español, y me gustó ver la senyera ayer en el terreno de juego, cuando Xavi y Pujol celebraban haber ganado la copa del mundo. También me gustó que el diario ole, de argentina, se refiriera a Xavi como "catalán". Y me encanta que el Barcelona tenga esa magnifica cantera, que se nutre de jugadores de Cataluña, pero también del resto de España. 

¿Cataluña hubiera conseguido esa visibilidad con una seleccion catalana? Obviamente NO. ¿El Barcelona tendría todos esos títulos y jugadores si la liga fuera catalana y no española? obviamente NO.

El conjunto es algo más que la simple suma de las partes, hasta que los independentistas no os deis cuenta de ello no tiraremos adelante. 

Por otro lado, todos mis respetos a la manifestación del sabado, y a sus reivindicaciones de cambio de España para eliminar cierto facherio y centralismo que pervive en las instituciones políticas. Pero no era una manifestación independentista aunque muchos quieran venderlo así. 

Es un offtopic total, pero si España tuviera verdadera división de poderes, no serían necesarios los contrapesos regionales del reino de taifas en el que vivimos para que se respetara a las distintas regiones. Preferíría un estado con dos niveles ayuntamiento y gobierno central, eso si, con el legislativo, el ejecutivo, y el judicial, repartidos por la geografía nacional y no en una sola capital. Barcelona capital legislativa, Sevilla capital judicial y Madrid capital parcial del ejecutivo, repartiendo ministerios concretos en otras zonas de la geografía.

O racionalizamos el estado y contentamos un poco a todos concediendo a cada región cierto poder sobre él, o nos vamos todos al hoyo economicamente hablando y sin excepciones.

Eso si, los que esteis cortos os forrareis si eso ocurre, no hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2010)

yo quiero una selección nacional de mi barrio, y sigo corto en el ibex desde la semana pasada


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2010)

Yo quiero los Estados Unidos de España, igualitos de "grandes" como los de America 

Que grande somos y como nos gusta sacarnos pelusa del ombligo.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2010)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas. Empecemos por lo importante: duro sería que la bolsa siga subiendo hoy como la semana pasada estando, como está un servidor, posicionado corto en el EuroStokk. Por lo referente a la selección de España creo que formulas unas elucubraciones demasiado rebuscadas: imagino que no te será nada difícil comprender que, a parte de España, hay otros muchos países en el mundo. En lo que respeta a un servidor (e imagino que en tu caso también), tengo ocupaciones, y preocupaciones, mucho más importantes cada día que preguntarme a cada momento de dónde vengo, a dónde voy y, en
> definitiva, cuál es mi país. No te preocupes, no es tan complicado: lo único que sucede es que hay quien se siente ciudadano del mundo, europeo y vasco, como es mi caso, lo cual, al menos para mí y espero que para ti, es tan respetable como sentirse vasco y español. Simplemente aspiro a que mi país, como el tuyo, pueda disponer de selecciones nacionales.
> 
> Muchas felicidades, sinceramente, a todos los españoles por el triunfo de ayer… pero agradecería un poco de solidaridad: no aspiro a impedir a ningún ciudadano vasco que participe o siga a la selección española o a imponerle una selección vasca, sólo aspiro a que, de la misma forma, *se respete mi libertad y no se impida que mi país disponga de representación deportiva*. Lo realmente importante no fue el partido de ayer: el verdadero punto de inflexión lo constituyó la masiva manifestación en Barcelona el sábado ya que para una mayoría de catalanes ha quedado claro que el Estado no respeta su identidad nacional y por tanto sus aspiraciones no pueden sustanciarse en dicho Estado. Ahora ya está claro que sólo les queda una salida... Eso es lo que va a marcar determinantemente los próximos meses y años, y no un partido de fútbol. Lo dicho: libertad y respeto a los derechos de todos los ciudadanos, no únicamente de aquellos cuya nacionalidad es la española. No pido ni más ni menos derechos que tú, aunque me apena no contar con tu solidaridad.
> ...




*Tu país es ESPAÑA... y tu selección es campeona del mundo...* 



*Saludos*


----------



## aksarben (12 Jul 2010)

Yo quiero una de bravas, y que Apple vuelva a estar a $80.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Jul 2010)

Ya falta menos para alcanzar el primer nivel, otro paquetito y arriba


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo quiero una de bravas, y que Apple vuelva a estar a $80.



mamonnnnnnnnnnnnnn que estoy largo en apple............


----------



## Fran200 (12 Jul 2010)

Soltamos lastre y a buscar otra entrada en largo, si la hay.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Jul 2010)

Nuevo nivel de rebote y objetivo


VAMONOSSSSSS

Se resisten?...por poco tiempo


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que vuelve Pepón, es inasequible al desaliento.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Jul 2010)

Algunas veces se asoma para volver a esconderse, en cuanto toque mi objetivo que se esconda lo que quiera.


P.D. Se están marcando nuevos niveles...Por arriba.

10100 (Este desde que lo dije este mediodia)
10145
10180


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2010)

Parece que a los americanos les gusta el color verde


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2010)

Señores como ven la cosa en el Ibex? Cuanto creen que pueda subir mas? 
Por cierto, una duda, el plazo de validez de los etf pa que coño es? Lo he estado buscando pero en las paginas que he visto que hablen de etf no hablan del plazo de validez.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

Parece que ya volvemos a la normalidad de esta mañana, los gringos también querían celebrar la victoria de España ::


----------



## Fran200 (12 Jul 2010)

Se ha creado un suelo bastante sólido, de momento, que no hace presagiar una pérdida de los 10.000.
Los objetivos secundarios, me siguen apareciendo como válidos.
Veamos como evoluciona, aunque ahora dependemos de los USA en los movimientos.


P.D. Los momentos de distribución y negociación son desesperantes...que rompa ya para donde sea.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> *Se ha creado un suelo bastante sólido*, de momento, que no hace presagiar una pérdida de los 10.000.
> Los objetivos secundarios, me siguen apareciendo como válidos.
> Veamos como evoluciona, aunque ahora dependemos de los USA en los movimientos.



:8:





Saludos :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jul 2010)

Lacker de la FED afirma que "algunos" operadores reaccionan exageradamente a "un par" de malos datos macro que han salido. Discrepo con el señor Lacker, no han sido precisamente un par de datos malos los que han salido. 

Lacker sigue comentando que los tipos de interés están actualmente en el nivel correcto. 

Asegura que no ve un empeoramiento dramático del sector inmobiliario, y que el efecto de la crisis de la deuda en Europa tendrá efectos menores en EEUU. 

Un típico discurso Disney el de Lacker...


----------



## Fran200 (12 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se a que viene...de momento los niveles que he marcado se han tocado y no se descartan los superiores. El suelo de esta franja horaria se sigue manteniendo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lacker de la FED afirma que "algunos" operadores reaccionan exageradamente a "un par" de malos datos macro que han salido. Discrepo con el señor Lacker, no han sido precisamente un par de datos malos los que han salido.
> 
> Lacker sigue comentando que los tipos de interés están actualmente en el nivel correcto.
> 
> ...



Creo que si midiéramos la efectividad de esta gente, junto a la de los gobiernos, FMI, UE, etc, sería un milagro que llegáramos al 10% de efectividad.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Jul 2010)

Creo que es hora de abandonar este foro por otro, muchas gracias a todos y felicitaciones a los "enteradillos" de la bolsa.

Ciao


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Creo que es hora de abandonar este foro por otro, muchas gracias a todos y felicitaciones a los "enteradillos" de la bolsa.
> 
> Ciao





ciao... 8:


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No se a que viene...de momento los niveles que he marcado se han tocado y no se descartan los superiores. *El suelo de esta franja horaria se sigue manteniendo*.




Creia que estaba hablando del medio plazo... 8:



Ciao...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que si midiéramos la efectividad de esta gente, junto a la de los gobiernos, FMI, UE, etc, sería un milagro que llegáramos al 10% de efectividad.



Que va que va... son unos artistas...

De verdad crees que ZP no sabía que nos ibamos a la mierda?. Si no sabían que nos ibamos a la mierda porque vendieron el oro para acumular divisas?...

Esta gente saben muy muy bien lo que hacer, y saben muy muy bien hacerse el tonto.

Para esta gente no hay crisis de 4 años. Hay una recuperación de 4 años. Son políticos. Aún peor. Son políticos metidos a economistas.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Para esta gente no hay crisis de 4 años. Hay una recuperación de 4 años. Son políticos. Aún peor. Son políticos metidos a economistas.




la cruda realidad a veces se impone... y me parece que éste será el caso... 8:


Saludos :S


----------



## Gamu (12 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Creo que es hora de abandonar este foro por otro, muchas gracias a todos y felicitaciones a los "enteradillos" de la bolsa.
> 
> Ciao




joer que susceptible. Los nelsons de tonuel suelen ser apreciados, no son una ofensa.

Este es un hilo de buen humor, no unicamente de estress bolsista. Las penas con unas risas siempre son menos penas, y las alegrias con risas son el acabose.

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Creo que es hora de abandonar este foro por otro, muchas gracias a todos y felicitaciones a los "enteradillos" de la bolsa.
> 
> Ciao



Pero por que te vas?


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Creo que es hora de abandonar este foro por otro, muchas gracias a todos y felicitaciones a los "enteradillos" de la bolsa.
> 
> Ciao



No te piques con Tonuel hombre, es un poco tocapelotas y ya acumula un buen montón de expulsiones del foro (no por este hilo todo hay que decirlo), pero el es algo así como la salsa picante del hilo 

Con el tiempo aprendes a ignorarle y/o ponerle en evidencia, momento en que el se esconde fugazmente en su madriguera para llorar silenciosa y desconsoladamente su fustración cual perro aullador :XX:


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No te piques con Tonuel hombre, es un poco tocapelotas y ya acumula un buen montón de expulsiones del foro (no por este hilo todo hay que decirlo), pero el es algo así como la salsa picante del hilo
> 
> Con el tiempo aprendes a ignorarle y/o ponerle en evidencia, momento en que el se esconde fugazmente en su madriguera para llorar silenciosa y desconsoladamente su fustración cual perro aullador :XX:




¿Aún sigue corto... lo estaba desde los 9400 creo recordar...? 8:


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que va que va... son unos artistas...
> 
> De verdad crees que ZP no sabía que nos ibamos a la mierda?. Si no sabían que nos ibamos a la mierda porque vendieron el oro para acumular divisas?...
> 
> ...



En primer lugar distingamos entre políticos y zapatero.

En el caso particular de nuestro 'sonrisas de hombros caidos' particular el problema que tiene, muy gordo, es que es un maldito sectario. Si la realidad no coincide con sus deseos el seguirá sin verlo, ignorará la realidad por completo hasta que todo se ajuste a sus designios, y a pesar del cambio de rumbo desde la reunión del Ecofin donde tuvo que salir con el rabo entre las piernas y le obligaron a ver la cruda realidad por primera vez, sigue siendo el mismo personaje.

Este señor con todos los datos en la mano se compró una casa en la playa JUSTO cuando explotó la burbuja en nuestro país ¿que clase de ímbecil cometería tal error siendo un presidente de gobierno? los demás no se, pero este energúmeno no tiene ni pajolera idea de donde está plantado, aunque tenga la capacidad para conocer todos los números reales (no los del INE) de la economía española simplemente con un chasquido de dedos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Aún sigue corto... lo estaba desde los 9400 creo recordar...? 8:



Sigo corto, pero no era en el Ibex ni en empresas españolas, de momento aun no me va bien tras el fiasco del pasado miércoles, pero ya voy recuperándome del desastre poco a poco.

Ahora es cuestión de paciencia.


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Sigo corto, pero no era en el Ibex ni en empresas españolas, de momento aun no me va bien tras el fiasco del pasado miércoles, pero ya voy recuperándome del desastre poco a poco.
> 
> Ahora es cuestión de paciencia.



Paciencia, trend is your friend.

Hemos visto rebotes, nada más.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jul 2010)

Yo también creo que nos vamos para abajo, además de por los tintes que ha tomado el gráfico, creo que hay 3 factores que son determinantes.

En USA la FFR está más alta de lo que la quiere Bernanke.

Es Europa, a pesar de las actuaciones del BCE no consiguen bajar la tasa de los bonos, ( que es la tasa a la cual se calculan los rendimientos de las inversiones, mejor inversión alternativa libre de riesgo bla bla bla).

Y el Euribor se está resintiendo.

Es una pena porque el otro día viendo gráficas al respecto se me paso colgarlas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En primer lugar distingamos entre políticos y zapatero.
> 
> En el caso particular de nuestro 'sonrisas de hombros caidos' particular el problema que tiene, muy gordo, es que es un maldito sectario. Si la realidad no coincide con sus deseos el seguirá sin verlo, ignorará la realidad por completo hasta que todo se ajuste a sus designios, y a pesar del cambio de rumbo desde la reunión del Ecofin donde tuvo que salir con el rabo entre las piernas y le obligaron a ver la cruda realidad por primera vez, sigue siendo el mismo personaje.
> 
> Este señor con todos los datos en la mano se compró una casa en la playa JUSTO cuando explotó la burbuja en nuestro país ¿que clase de ímbecil cometería tal error siendo un presidente de gobierno? los demás no se, pero este energúmeno no tiene ni pajolera idea de donde está plantado, aunque tenga la capacidad para conocer todos los números reales (no los del INE) de la economía española simplemente con un chasquido de dedos.



Mulder más menos, muy resumidamente, contabilidad y nacional, son terminos contradictorios.
Me apasiona la contabilidad, de verdad, es dificil explicar lo que siento al ver un balance, o un cash flow. Es acojonante. Puedes ver por donde van los fondos, o a que se dedican. O mejor dicho, se podía, porque con la mierda de las NIiF, es francamente dificil de saber que coño han valorado, como coño lo han valorado, y quien coño es el perito independiente.

Creo que todos nos acordamos de lo de Martinsa, o lo que está pasando ahora con ACS. No pueden flutuar los beneficios en +-200% el resultado. Si una cosa varía tanto, no es por la marcha de la empresa. Es por el uso de los metodos de valoración.

La contabilidad tal y como la conocemos hoy en día es derivativa de la que invento Luca Pacioli

Luca Pacioli - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Muy básicamente se paso de estudiar las entradas y salidas de dinero de un modo agregado, a un modo sesgado.

Esto es, imagina que vendes una casa, y un coche. Y vendes la casa por 100, y el coche por 50.

Antes de Pacioli, se hubiera anotado, un ingreso por 150.

Después de Luca Pacioli, hubieras dado de baja la casa en la cuenta de construcciones, y el coche de elementos de transporte, para ingresar en caja. Por eso se dice que el debe y el haber siempre cuadra.

Porque para cada movimiento en el debe hay una contraparte en el haber.

Sabes cuantas cuentas tiene el Plan General Contable? más de 800.

Sabes cuantas balanzas tiene la balanza de pagos? 4.

Y esto es mucho más importante de lo que pueda parecer. Porque cuando agregas información, mucha información, la información deja de serla.

No hay 500 millones de ventas, o 50000 millones en inversiones, hay capital bien invertido, y capital mal invertido, y la configuración actual de la contabilidad nacional tiene una habilidad pasmosa para confundir seseña con la castellana. La miel y la mierda.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

- Han comprado hasta casi las 10 de la mañana.
- A partir de ahí han empezado a vender durante todo el día con algunas compras aisladas.
- En subasta han comprado.

Hoy ha sido un día donde me da la impresión de que han querido engañar al principio de la mañana para ponerse a vender alto, aun así el día ha sido bastante lateral. Parece que esperan un buen resultado de Alcoa para mañana. Ya veremos si tienen razón.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jul 2010)

Madre mía como sube esto....


----------



## debianita (12 Jul 2010)

Banesto abrirá el miércoles la caja de pandora de la banca - 12/07/10 - 2305398 - elEconomista.es

Tendré que ir pillando sitio, no vaya a ser que se acaben los cortos


----------



## pyn (12 Jul 2010)

Hola, al menos en el stoxxx aún no hemos tocado la resistencia de los 2710. Ahí veremos cómo se comporta, lo de hoy ha sido un fakeday.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2010)

Comprando un imperio...

Luis del Rivero invierte 38.400 euros en acciones de Sacyr Vallehermoso - 12/07/10 - 2305701 - elEconomista.es


----------



## debianita (12 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Comprando un imperio...
> 
> Luis del Rivero invierte 38.400 euros en acciones de Sacyr Vallehermoso - 12/07/10 - 2305701 - elEconomista.es



Que le pregunte a los señores de la mutua, pedazo de business :XX:


----------



## aksarben (12 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mamonnnnnnnnnnnnnn que estoy largo en apple............



Que toque los $80 después de que usté tenga cuantiosas plusvalías, claro .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jul 2010)

Como supere el 1080 nos vamos a ir muy arriba.


----------



## jmoraf (12 Jul 2010)

Playboy Enterprises, Inc.: NYSELA quotes & news - Google Finance

hoy lleva una subida del 40%


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2010)

jmoraf dijo:


> Playboy Enterprises, Inc.: NYSELA quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> hoy lleva una subida del 40%



Han encontrado comprador parece

Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Como supere el 1080 nos vamos a ir muy arriba.



Con mucho cuidadin.

Pueden hacer una extensión para masacrar al gacelerío.

Lo veo casi con certeza bajista con fuerza.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2010)

Los resultados de Alcoa parece que han salido buenos, mañana vuelve Pepón al altaque...

O al menos eso parece en este momento.

edito: el mini-S&P ha hecho nuevo máximo en 1077 al salir el dato pero ya se ha puesto a niveles pre-cierre.


----------



## carvil (13 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias 

Comentando el mercado americano para no perder mucho el rumbo. El dia 7 teníamos un reverse split en los ETFs bajistas momento que aprovecharon los alcistas para tomar el control e iniciar este pequeño rebote (Era lo previsto) La proyección bajista sigue activa aún.

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1082 soporte 1071


Salu2


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Jul 2010)

segun dicen no han sido tan buenos los resultados de alcoa, se esperaba 5 centavos por acción y solo ha sido 1. Dicen que resultados mixtos, buenos pero no los esperados.....
entonces hoy que?????
yo haciendo caso a Mulder, sigo corto, esperando que algun dia caiga.

edito: al decir esto me acabo de dar cuenta de que me han leido, por lo tanto ya lo sabeis, hoy subidón que te cagas.....


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> segun dicen no han sido tan buenos los resultados de alcoa, se esperaba 5 centavos por acción y solo ha sido 1. Dicen que resultados mixtos, buenos pero no los esperados.....
> entonces hoy que?????
> yo haciendo caso a Mulder, sigo corto, esperando que algun dia caiga.
> 
> edito: al decir esto me acabo de dar cuenta de que me han leido, por lo tanto ya lo sabeis, hoy subidón que te cagas.....



Hoy hay una circunstancia excepcional en los mercados, siempre que se acaba un gran evento deportivo el martes siguiente no solo es bajista sino que también se inicia una fuerte tendencia a la baja que dura como mínimo una semana y media (aunque puede durar mucho más), se vio tras las pasadas olimpiadas de 2008 y tras el mundial de 2006.

A ver si este año se vuelve a cumplir este evento.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

Que loco está hoy el mercado, vaya bandazos más fuertes tiene el Stoxx.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

OJO!

Moodys downgradea a Portugal de AA2 a A1!!!


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

Parece que el downgradeo de Portugal se celebra por todo lo alto ¡viva la lógica de las bolsas!


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2010)

La bolsa haciendo lo que tiene que hacer, aplicar la lógica inversa doctore...


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2010)

El ibex se encuentra en un punto importante según muchos analistas, que es el entorno de los 10.200 puntos. Superarlos al cierre holgadamente puede avisar de cambio de tendencia a medio plazo, es decir, dar por bueno el suelo de los 8.500 del 8 de junio. Habrá que estar muy atento al transcurso de esta semana, pero los cortos tienen que estar atentísimos a ese nivel.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El ibex se encuentra en un punto importante según muchos analistas, que es el entorno de los 10.200 puntos. Superarlos al cierre holgadamente puede avisar de cambio de tendencia a medio plazo, es decir, dar por bueno el suelo de los 8.500 del 8 de junio. Habrá que estar muy atento al transcurso de esta semana, pero los cortos tienen que estar atentísimos a ese nivel.



Pues mi opinión de medio plazo sigue siendo: por la barranquilla.


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mi opinión de medio plazo sigue siendo: por la barranquilla.



Yo no lo tengo nada claro, hay niveles que de sobrepasarse, tanto en el SP, en el stoxxx como en el ibex, cambian el escenario. Por lo pronto el SP ha dejado atrás los 1010 y va camino de los 1105... ojito.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo nada claro, hay niveles que de sobrepasarse, tanto en el SP, en el stoxxx como en el ibex, cambian el escenario. Por lo pronto el SP ha dejado atrás los 1010 y va camino de los 1105... ojito.



¿y que te asegura que pasar esos niveles nos llevaría más arriba? Máxime teniendo en cuenta que esta tendencia alcista se ha iniciado en niveles donde el escenario ya era bajista 'por narices'.

Podrían llegar, pasarlos con claridad y llevarnos abajo, si ya lo han hecho lo pueden repetir.


----------



## Interesado (13 Jul 2010)

Buenos días a todos!

Disculpad mi ausencia pero por cuestiones de trabajo me es imposible seguir el mercado en condiciones. Os voy leyendo de vez en cuando.

En fin... sólo pasaba para saludar y decir: corto 10200 (la ludopatía es lo que tiene). 

Que pasen un buen verano. )


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2010)

Menuda pregunta Mulder, si lo supiese al 100% (asegurarme) sería rico seguro. El caso es que, bajo mi opinión y bajo mi forma de operar, hasta ahora contemplaba un escenario bajista a medio plazo, pero como he dicho, los niveles en los que nos movemos me parecen suficientemente importantes como para "repensarmelo". Quizás tenga que cambiar el "chip" y donde todo el mundo ve caídas cuantiosas, en realidad sea el comiendo de un cambio hacia arriba.


----------



## Gamu (13 Jul 2010)

En bolsa nadie te asegura nada, pero cuando se pasan niveles hay gente que entra y empuja los indices arriba. 

Si pasamos los vencimientos de deuda de julio sin que se hunda el mundo, puede cambiar la tendencia.

Yo estoy a la espectativa de una ruptura clara para entrar con una parte importante, pero prefiero no arriesgar por un 1% extra...


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2010)

Eso es, como se suele decir, los primeros (y los últimos) euros, que los gane otro.


----------



## Claca (13 Jul 2010)

Buenas

En mi opinión es normal que hagan la vuelta lenta y pesada ya que muy pocos se han creido la subida y prácticamente andan solos. Como sucedió en febrero, lo más probable es que todavía aguanten un poco subiendo ligeramente para desesperar a los cortos y animar a los inversores a entrar para no perderse el clarísimo suelo que se habría formando. Yo no veo que nada cambie a medio plazo con la superación de los 10.200 y estoy convencido en un 99% que de suelo, nada de nada, para eso hace falta un grado de dolor que todavía no se ha asumido.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Algunas veces se asoma para volver a esconderse, en cuanto toque mi objetivo que se esconda lo que quiera.
> 
> 
> P.D. Se están marcando nuevos niveles...Por arriba.
> ...



Para no dejar nada en el tintero. Niveles marcados ayer a las 3 alcanzados. Ya se ha fijado el canal a medio plazo.Habra grandes sorpresas. Buena suerte. Au Revoire


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2010)

Pena que el compañero Fran se nos escapó porque siempre brindaba datos interesantes sobre los soportes y resistencias diarias.

Aprovecho para comentar que el sistema de ETFs de Bankinter tiene problemas con las ordenes de stop que excedan el plazo DIARIO. Básicamente el problema es que NO genera la orden por un problema técnico.

Aparentemente en Abril la Comisión de Valores cambió la normativa para las órdenes en el mercado de ETFs y Warrants. Las mismas tienen que ser conformadas con MONTO y para el DIA.

El sistema informático de Bankinter era igual en ETF y acciones y, recién ahora algunos clientes le hemos dado aviso del problema con los ETF.

El problema es que las órdenes las intentaba enviar cuando se cumplía la condición de PRECIO pero, como la FECHA era la del límite y no la del día, el sistema DABA UN ERROR y no genera la orden.

Dicho de otro modo ?

Fijabas un stop de venta (SL) para 50 euros hasta fin de mes... el precio llegaba HOY 12 y, al querer el sistema enviar la orden de venta al mercado se encontraba que la fecha (31 de Julio) no era la del día (12 de Julio) y cancelaba el envío. :8::8:

Vaya seguridad para tener un stop !! :

En cualquier caso la atención de Bankinter siempre es estupenda y ahora, que finalmente han encontrado el error espero que lo corrijan pronto.

Avisados los que operen ETFs desde Bankinter. Atentos con sus SL y SP si no son CON FECHA DEL DIA !!


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2010)

Edito !!... el compañero FRAN acaba de aparecer !!


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para no dejar nada en el tintero. Niveles marcados ayer a las 3 alcanzados. Ya se ha fijado el canal a medio plazo.*Habra grandes sorpresas*. Buena suerte. Au Revoire



Osea, que a por los 10500? :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Edito !!... el compañero FRAN acaba de aparecer !!



Me parece que ha dejado el testamento final...


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2010)

Fran... a que llamas "grandes sopresas" ?

A tu criterio seguirá subiendo ?, lo hará de un modo sólido y consistente ?

En uno de los escenarios que vengo siguiendo, se da por posible que se suba hasta la primera semana de Agosto y tienen un techo tan alejado como el de 10900 (aprox) para hacerlo. No significa que llegue al mismo pero es su límite superior posible en todo caso. Luego toca corregir y, allí si, nos podemos poner a conversar si haremos una bajada por los fibonacci (llegando incluso al 50% de toda la subida) o se consolida en niveles superiores.

Personalmente me apenaría porque vengo posicionándome con ETFs en el escenario "Mulderiano"... pero, así es el juego... digo... la bolsa !


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2010)

Edito... donde dije 10900 (aprox) debe decir _*"10840 (aprox) en torno al 25 de Julio"*_


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2010)

A corto plazo, leo por otro foros, ven muy probable llegar en breve a los 10350 de la mítica subida del 14% de mayo.

Pd. Joer, es que DAX, STOXX., SP están que se salen de los gráficos de http://tools.boerse-go.de/index-tool/


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2010)

Ya no aguanto más. Cierro cortos con pérdidas. Y que casi no puedo asumir.


----------



## Claca (13 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ya no aguanto más. Cierro cortos con pérdidas. Y que casi no puedo asumir.



Ahora USA está contra la MM200, vale la pena ver qué hace, es un sitio para recortar. También el VIX toca soporte.

Joder... no entiendo esta manía de aguantar una posición sí o sí y, ya puestos a aguantar, lo mínimo es elegir bien los niveles : (


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Me ha llamado la atención estas cosas, una de Cárpatos:



> Hablando de dificultad, ayer Bloomberg publicaba un artículo en el que se decía que los Hedge Fund estaban aumentando su posición en líquido ante la falta de visibilidad a largo plazo para movimientos fuertes, cosa que redunda en la sensación que existe en casi todas partes menos en los bancos centrales, que a más de 2 años no se ve nada y por los pelos en este plazo.
> 
> En valores concretos tenemos que Citigroup vende parte de su negocios de inversiones. Esto ya lo están haciendo otros y es una reacción a los problemas del “propietary trading”.



Y de regalo un gráfico:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora USA está contra la MM200, vale la pena ver qué hace, es un sitio para recortar. También el VIX toca soporte.
> 
> Joder... no entiendo esta manía de aguantar una posición sí o sí y, ya puestos a aguantar, lo mínimo es elegir bien los niveles : (



Pues si. Este año no hay vacaciones. Primero porque he perdido el importe correspondiente a las mismas, y segundo porque voy a hacer un track reccord de porque la he cagado,

En % de posiciones.

En el momento de las posiciones.

Y en los stops.

Un slaudo artista.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención estas cosas, una de Cárpatos:
> 
> ...



Ya estamos ahí en el SP. Es momento de cortos aunque por prudencia es necesario esperar a la vela en el cierre diario.


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2010)

¿Había algún dato a las 16:00 h para este latigazo?


----------



## Caos (13 Jul 2010)

Seguro que a más de uno le interesa esto: Scientific Proof That High Frequency Trading Induces Adverse Changes In Market Microstructure And Dynamics, And Puts Market Fairness Under Question | zero hedge


Menuda entelequia esto de los 'mercados'  Disfrutar mientras podáis porque parece que a la larga se acabará fagotizando a si mismo, o nacerá Skynet :8: ::


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

En unos años no se podrá seguir ni a los leones.

Cada vez es más necesario operar con SL amplios.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Ya estamos ahí en el SP. Es momento de cortos aunque por prudencia es necesario esperar a la vela en el cierre diario.



Coincide con una resistencia en el oro, llevan los distintos mercados al unísono.
Momentos interesantes...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (13 Jul 2010)

Caos dijo:


> Disfrutar mientras podáis porque parece que a la larga se acabará fagotizando a si mismo, o nacerá Skynet :8: ::



Jugando con el fagot?
:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Coincide con una resistencia en el oro, llevan los distintos mercados al unísono.
> Momentos interesantes...



¿volverán a hacer la misma jugarreta de antaño con el HCH?

Sería la hostia, aunque cosas más manipuladas hemos visto.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿volverán a hacer la misma jugarreta de antaño con el HCH?
> 
> Sería la hostia, aunque cosas más manipuladas hemos visto.



¿HCH? ¿Cual? Porque ultimamente veo muchos...


----------



## Caos (13 Jul 2010)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Jugando con el fagot?
> :rolleye:



Una pequeña licencia, argot de biología.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> ¿HCH? ¿Cual? Porque ultimamente veo muchos...



El SP tiene uno enorme desde inicio de año. Rompió la LC en 1040-1050 y el pull back la ha recuperado ampliamente.

En esta figura muchos han perdido en la primera ruptura a la baja y en la posterior recuperación de la LC.

Yo me la voy a jugar a la baja por debajo de los 1088 o bien si tira hasta 1100.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El SP tiene uno enorme desde inicio de año. Rompió la LC en 1040-1050 y el pull back la ha recuperado ampliamente.
> 
> En esta figura muchos han perdido en la primera ruptura a la baja y en la posterior recuperación de la LC.
> 
> Yo me la voy a jugar a la baja por debajo de los 1088 o bien si tira hasta 1100.



Ya hace tiempo que no me fijo en H-C-H's porque se que no funcionarán, aun así creo que debería fijarme para prevenir un movimiento al contrario. Durante mayo había un H-C-H en el Stoxx que nos tenía que llevar al 2100 y al final es el índice que menos ha caido de todos haciendo mínimo el 6 de mayo en 2333.

Algo totalmente incomprensible teniendo en cuenta que el resto de índices si que han perforado todos el mínimo de ese día (he de comprobar el Dax y el CAC)

edito: efectivamente Dax y CAC los perforaron, Ibex también y esto debe ser el 75% del movimiento del Stoxx, sigo pensando que es incomprensible, me refiero al futuro, no al contado que ¡oh sorpresa! también perforó ese mínimo o mis gráficos están mal *o esto no tiene ningún sentido* ¿alguien que me lo confirme?


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Mulder, de los HCH no me creo nada al respecto de la medición del objetivo de caida / subida (LC hasta el cabezón).

Pero sí considero relevante la caida del nivel de soporte de la LC. En el caso del SP ha sido demasiado clara.

Lo mismo extreman un poco más el dolor, pero lo veo bajista por todos lados.


----------



## debianita (13 Jul 2010)

Disfrutar foreros, Mulder, Charlesfox y Bertok discutiendo .... Voy a por la libreta 8:


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

¿es esta semana el vencimiento de opciones?


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

En mi modesta opinión ya no son solo los H-C-H, se están cargando el mercado entero haciendo cosas totalmente fuera de la lógica, normalmente el mercado sigue una serie de reglas, puede que alguna cosa un dia funcione y otro no, pero desde el pasado abril *no hay nada que funcione* los movimientos no tienen ningún sentido, por ejemplo esta tendencia alcista o lo que acabo de contar del Stoxx ¿cómo es posible que un futuro basado en unos 6 índices no haga un mínimo donde todos los demás lo han hecho? todos los índices están totalmente descorrelacionados, aunque se guarde la apariencia de correlación realmente ya no existe tal.

Estos días estoy viendo muchas cosas que me parecen tremendamente sospechosas, *hay algo que no funciona bien* en el mercado desde este pasado mes de abril, me temo que son las maquinitas que las han puesto en modo casino y evidencias ya empieza a haber muchas, que no he contado todo lo que veo ni mucho menos.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo y el HFT está destrozando la operativa a muy corto.

También hay que considerar que en el mercado hay poca pasta y lo manipulan a su antojo.

Respecto al SP, ya verás cómo se lo llevan hasta el 1100 ....


----------



## debianita (13 Jul 2010)

Perdón por la intromisión gacelistica, como dijo Bertok hace tiempo, estamos en pleno crash, algo nuevo, solo se sabe que esto no va por buen camino. Mi opinión de profano, pillar cortos gordos poco apalancados y esperar.... eso si sa****** antes de que todo pete. Tener dinero de verdad disponible (metales) y munición de gran calibre.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo y el HFT está destrozando la operativa a muy corto.
> 
> También hay que considerar que en el mercado hay poca pasta y lo manipulan a su antojo.
> 
> Respecto al SP, ya verás cómo se lo llevan hasta el 1100 ....



No creo que haya tan poca pasta como para que se den este tipo de 'voladuras' de tendencias establecidas, la mayoría de índices mundiales siguen por encima de los mínimos de 2009, además me refería con mi comentario al largo o medio plazo no al intradía, que ahí ya sabemos que es una merienda de perros.

Hay algo que no funciona en los mercados cuando los índices más importantes del mundo se están comportando como los chicharros más ilíquidos del Nasdaq.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Perdón por la intromisión gacelistica, como dijo Bertok hace tiempo, estamos en pleno crash, algo nuevo, solo se sabe que esto no va por buen camino. Mi opinión de profano, pillar cortos gordos poco apalancados y esperar.... eso si sa****** antes de que todo pete. Tener dinero de verdad disponible (metales) y munición de gran calibre.



Hamijo, el mercado se ha convertido en algo demasiado dificil como para ganar a la baja en operaciones que no sean a muuuuy corto plazo.

Es realmente complejo salvo que pongas un SL demasiado amplio (tan amplio como para que si te salta, te duela de verdad).

Sigo en las mismas, el mercado está en fase bajista y sólo la manipulación extrema que se aplica desde las manos fuertes y las tratas de los politicastros para que no se les venga abajo el chiringo, están consiguiendo evitar el pánico.

Por mucho que se empeñen, el pufo es demasiado grande y terminarán por caer.

Amén.


----------



## Caos (13 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *No creo que haya tan poca pasta como para que se den este tipo de 'voladuras' de tendencias establecidas*, la mayoría de índices mundiales siguen por encima de los mínimos de 2009, además me refería con mi comentario al largo o medio plazo no al intradía, que ahí ya sabemos que es una merienda de perros.
> 
> Hay algo que no funciona en los mercados cuando los índices más importantes del mundo se están comportando como los chicharros más ilíquidos del Nasdaq.



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xOr5suFJ6-k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xOr5suFJ6-k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> + HFT

No creo que sea necesario grandes movimientos para manipular la tendencia en una u otra dirección si prácticamente la mayoría del mercado en piloto automático.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

Otra cuestión ¿alguien recuerda el gráfico que he puesto antes? pues bien el S&P se ha pasado hoy la directriz como si fuese mantequilla, apenas una paradita intradía de nada y a seguir subiendo que es gerundio. Como decía antes, hay demasiadas evidencias como para pensar que sólo se trata de un problema de volatilidad+iliquidez.


----------



## debianita (13 Jul 2010)

Caos dijo:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xOr5suFJ6-k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xOr5suFJ6-k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> + HFT




El link lo puso Tutle hace unos dias ... es un casino donde despluman a las gacelas


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

El SP en 1098 y el Stoxx intentando superar la directriz bajista.

creo que también está afectando el próximo vencimiento. A estos hijos de puta les gusta extremar el daño al gacelerío.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jul 2010)

Estamos en modo casino

Compren cartones, hamijos

Que si no no podemos cantar el bingo


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cuestión ¿alguien recuerda el gráfico que he puesto antes? pues bien el S&P se ha pasado hoy la directriz como si fuese mantequilla, apenas una paradita intradía de nada y a seguir subiendo que es gerundio. Como decía antes, hay demasiadas evidencias como para pensar que sólo se trata de un problema de volatilidad+iliquidez.



Mulder, estoy siguiendo esa directriz bajista del SP y si la ajustas a los extremos de las velas en diario, todavía no la ha superado.

Como dije antes, hay que esperar al cierre diario de la vela. Pueden haber muchas sorpresas.


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

Hola a tod@s, veamos... tengo unas preguntas que me asaltan la toalla 

qué problema tienen uds. con ponerse largos? no me digan que les cuesta eso de contar dinero.... no me lo creo ienso:

por qué tanto interés en saber lo que va a hacer el mercado en un mes cuando podrían aprovechar para tomar partido ahora?

por qué creen que pueden acertar ? es que se creen que esto es un 50/50 ? 

(por cierto, los Neerlandeses también dicen que les robaron el partido y que hubo manipulación y eso ... ya llevan 3 finales perdidas :XX: )


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, veamos... tengo unas preguntas que me asaltan la toalla
> 
> qué problema tienen uds. con ponerse largos? no me digan que les cuesta eso de contar dinero.... no me lo creo ienso:
> 
> ...



Hoooola,

a estas alturas, los largos tienen más riesgo que los cortos.

No digo nada si las posiciones se pudieron tomar bastante más abajo.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Jul 2010)

Estoy con Bertok, no creo que supere la resistencia.


----------



## debianita (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> qué problema tienen uds. con ponerse largos? no me digan que les cuesta eso de contar dinero.... no me lo creo ienso:




Con todos mis respetos, cualquier dia cae 10% en la robasta o en preapertura y como uno lleve apalancamiento se queda con el culo como un mandril, el intradia, hoy por hoy, es para valientes o visionarios. Las gacelas solo podemos salir trasquiladas :cook:


----------



## Gamu (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, veamos... tengo unas preguntas que me asaltan la toalla
> 
> qué problema tienen uds. con ponerse largos? no me digan que les cuesta eso de contar dinero.... no me lo creo ienso:
> 
> ...



No todos están cortos en este hilo... Y no es tan obvio que la cosa va a seguir subiendo al estar tan cerca de resistencias claves. 

Hoy mismo, la sesión ha empezado a la baja, no al alza. Ayer igual... El arreon al alza ha sido cosa de 10 minutos y sin saber muy bien porque. No se ha producido en una pendiente "normal" que marque una tendencia, sino en un arreon tan breve que es dificil que muchos lo hayan aprovechado (salvo los que lo han provocado claro está).

Cuando se ven estas cosas, cuando la manipulación es tan clara, es mejor estar fuera. Lo que hoy es un +1,5% de un tirón, mañana es un -3% de otro tiron.

¿o tu sabías hoy a las 9:30 que la bolsa subiría de golpe una hora después?


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

Muy buenas Kujire, siempre se te extraña por aquí 



Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, veamos... tengo unas preguntas que me asaltan la toalla
> 
> qué problema tienen uds. con ponerse largos? no me digan que les cuesta eso de contar dinero.... no me lo creo ienso:
> 
> ...



Pues por una razón muy sencilla, a algunos no nos gusta jugar al juego de póquer del intradía y eso no nos deja otro remedio que intentar prevenir lo que hace el mercado.

Por otra parte, no se trata de lo que 'debe pasar' se trata de muchas cosas más, descorrelaciones entre índices, cosas extrañas como un futuro importante que se pasa su propia subyacente por el forro, datos completamente penosos y no descontados (hoy rebaja de rating a Portugal por sorpresa y el mercado celebrándolo a lo grande cuando lleva una semana subiendo ¡toma ya!) y muchas, muchas cosas más que tienen demasiado poco sentido como para pensar que esto sigue siendo un mercado.

Hasta hace poco tiempo el mercado me sorprendía con movimientos intradiarios extraños, pero al final se imponía la realidad, ahora mismo eso ya no existe, la realidad ha pasado a un mundo paralelo y lo fantástico se ha puesto de moda.

edito: Si los holandeses se han quejado del árbitro ¿que teníamos que haber hecho nosotros?


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hoooola,
> 
> a estas alturas, los largos tienen más riesgo que los cortos.
> 
> No digo nada si las posiciones se pudieron tomar bastante más abajo.



por qué????? Hoy estamos subiendo un 1% y llevamos 6 días ya. Parece lógico pensar que yo no me pondría corta hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jul 2010)

El que lo pillara desde la semana pasada ya lleva un buen pico. Para el resto sólo ha habido mandriladas.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> por qué????? Hoy estamos subiendo un 1% y llevamos 6 días ya. Parece lógico pensar que yo no me pondría corta hoy.



Esto me hace recordar que en 2008 y en este mismo hilo (bueno, el que le precedió) comentábamos que las tendencias duraban exactamente 7 días y al octavo la tendencia cambiaba.

Me apuesto algo a que tampoco se cumple.

Por cierto, yo ahora no me pondría corto pero tampoco largo, el peligro de que nos la demos en cualquier momento y sin avisar está aumentando exponencialmente.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> por qué????? Hoy estamos subiendo un 1% y llevamos 6 días ya. Parece lógico pensar que yo no me pondría corta hoy.



Por ejemplo, estamos pegaditos a la directriz bajista del SP y la sobrecompra es brutal a muy corto plazo.

Es imposible acertar en el máximo de mercado, pero en este caso las probabilidades están más cerca de una corrección.


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> No todos están cortos en este hilo... Y no es tan obvio que la cosa va a seguir subiendo al estar tan cerca de resistencias claves.
> 
> Hoy mismo, la sesión ha empezado a la baja, no al alza. Ayer igual... El arreon al alza ha sido cosa de 10 minutos y sin saber muy bien porque. No se ha producido en una pendiente "normal" que marque una tendencia, sino en un arreon tan breve que es dificil que muchos lo hayan aprovechado (salvo los que lo han provocado claro está).
> 
> ...



Era normal que hoy empezara a la baja pero eso no me importa, lo interesante es que cuanto más abajo se toma, más puntos se hacen hacia arriba. No sé si conoces que por la mañana hubo la noticia del downgrade de Portugal, ideal una vez pasado el trago se continua por donde lo habíamos dejado. Venga gamu que no es tan complejo inocho: España es la próxima :rolleye:


----------



## Gamu (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Era normal que hoy empezara a la baja pero eso no me importa, lo interesante es que cuanto más abajo se toma, más puntos se hacen hacia arriba. No sé si conoces que por la mañana hubo la noticia del downgrade de Portugal, ideal una vez pasado el trago se continua por donde lo habíamos dejado. Venga gamu que no es tan complejo inocho: España es la próxima :rolleye:



Hay tragos que no se pasan. Cuando empezó todo el tema griego iniciamos una senda descendente de 3000 puntos... Estamos en una resistencia clave que si se pasa con claridad en los 4-5 valores que dominan el ibex, entonces si que será el momento de entrar.

Yo llevo unos dias esperando un buen momento para entrar, igual mañana lo es, igual no. Esta noche me miro los gráficos con detenimiento. No todos podemos estar delante de gráficos todo el día, mi trabajo no consiste en eso, solo lo hago para gestionar mejor mis ahorros. 

Saludos


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Muy buenas Kujire, siempre se te extraña por aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Mulder  para mí cada un@ que opere como le venga bien, faltaría más, pero para operar en plan boomerang :fiufiu: hay que hilar muy fino, y tener una buena cuenta. 

Mire, le voy a contar lo que me pasaba a mí cuando me enseñaron Álgebra. Bueno, algunos de uds. sabrán lo que es una aplicación lineal, jaja bien al principio yo intentaba imaginarme visualmente la relaciones entre los conjuntos etc... esto me funcionó bien mientras trabajamos en una dimensión. Rapidamente el prof pasó a trabajar en más dimensiones 2, 3 ...n(?) y aquello que parecía sencillo se volvió imposible lleno de teoremas, bases, matrices ... nada, algo imposible de comprender. Es decir, unas rayas y unos cículos usados por el prof. para ayudarle a explicar un concepto me costó un suspenso. Qué conclusión saqué? el prof era un manipulador? ... no. Probablemente él tampoco lo tenía muy claro, pero lo cierto es que yo percibí la realidad de forma incorrecta, eso no quiere decir que la realidad estuviera errada, era yo. Espero que le haya quedado más claro que el ejemplo de los gatitos  ... y el horno.:cook:


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Por ejemplo, estamos pegaditos a la directriz bajista del SP y la sobrecompra es brutal a muy corto plazo.
> 
> Es imposible acertar en el máximo de mercado, pero en este caso las probabilidades están más cerca de una corrección.



Sip, eso lo sabe usted, Citi, GS, Roubini, Falcone, Soros, mi gato... todo el mundo sabe eso... entonces por qué no empezamos hoy y nos ahorramos la espera? total por medio punto arriba o abajo cuando podemos hacer 1000 hacia abajo?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2010)

Que bueno verla por aqui señorita Kujire!.

A ver si proliferean por aqui sus magnificos post. ^^


----------



## carloszorro (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Sip, eso lo sabe usted, Citi, GS, Roubini, Falcone, Soros, mi gato... todo el mundo sabe eso... entonces por qué no empezamos hoy y nos ahorramos la espera? total por medio punto arriba o abajo cuando podemos hacer 1000 hacia abajo?



Esto tiene pinta de rebote, la tendencia es bajista (medio plazo).
Como dice bertok es mas arriesgada ahora mismo la posición larga.


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que bueno verla por aqui señorita Kujire!.
> 
> A ver si proliferean por aqui sus magnificos post. ^^



Gracias CP  ... pero ya sabe dónde me despacho a gusto jiji por cierto he leído que pronto empezará la penitencia de analizar sus operaciones, si necesita una crítica ya sabe dónde encontrarme


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Mulder  para mí cada un@ que opere como le venga bien, faltaría más, pero para operar en plan boomerang :fiufiu: hay que hilar muy fino, y tener una buena cuenta.
> 
> Mire, le voy a contar lo que me pasaba a mí cuando me enseñaron Álgebra. Bueno, algunos de uds. sabrán lo que es una aplicación lineal, jaja bien al principio yo intentaba imaginarme visualmente la relaciones entre los conjuntos etc... esto me funcionó bien mientras trabajamos en una dimensión. Rapidamente el prof pasó a trabajar en más dimensiones 2, 3 ...n(?) y aquello que parecía sencillo se volvió imposible lleno de teoremas, bases, matrices ... nada, algo imposible de comprender. Es decir, unas rayas y unos cículos usados por el prof. para ayudarle a explicar un concepto me costó un suspenso. Qué conclusión saqué? el prof era un manipulador? ... no. Probablemente él tampoco lo tenía muy claro, pero lo cierto es que yo percibí la realidad de forma incorrecta, eso no quiere decir que la realidad estuviera errada, era yo. Espero que le haya quedado más claro que el ejemplo de los gatitos  ... y el horno.:cook:



Pues yo soy informático y de pequeño jugaba con un símil español del Lego que se llamaba Tente. Este juego me acostumbró a hacerme una imagen del objeto que quería construir antes de hacerlo pasando por todos los detalles, algunos de ellos podían ser complicados, o como poder meter un objeto de tal tamaño dentro de otro, como encajar todas las piezas, etc. Este juego desarrolla la mente de pequeños y ahora de mayor a la hora de programar uno se imagina lo que hay hacer de la misma forma, que funciones usas para hacer determinada tarea, etc. Todos esos detalles pasan por mi mente antes de escribir una sola línea de código.

Ahora imaginemos que tenemos esta imagen y queremos construirla con Lego (o Tente):







Imposible, la imagen está manipulada de forma que aunque representa 3 dimensiones no es posible construirla porque realmente lo que se representa es un absurdo espacial en 2 dimensiones.

Pues eso es lo que yo creo que ocurre ultimamente con el mercado.


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo soy informático y de pequeño jugaba con un símil español del Lego que se llamaba Tente. Este juego me acostumbró a hacerme una imagen del objeto que quería construir antes de hacerlo pasando por todos los detalles, algunos de ellos podían ser complicados, o como poder meter un objeto de tal tamaño dentro de otro, como encajar todas las piezas, etc. Este juego desarrolla la mente de pequeños y ahora de mayor a la hora de programar uno se imagina lo que hay hacer de la misma forma, que funciones usas para hacer determinada tarea, etc. Todos esos detalles pasan por mi mente antes de escribir una sola línea de código.
> 
> Ahora imaginemos que tenemos esta imagen y queremos construirla con Lego (o Tente):
> 
> ...



mola  lo que deseo expresarle es que el mercado no funciona con la lógica física del mundo material. No valen esas reglas, por lo que si intentamos usar esas mismas reglas, es probable que no seamos capaces de representar el mercado por lo que las conclusiones pueden ser completamente erróneas, el mercado no se puede parametrizar aunque muchos lo intentan.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Muchísima actividad hoy de los leoncios, con el saldo pasando de positivo a negativo cada dos por tres (salvo que haya tenido algún tipo de error en los datos) y un poco dificil de descifrar y con volumen importante en algunas ocasiones.

En subasta han seguido la ristra de confusiones con dos compras y una venta, el saldo de la subasta ha quedado levemente positivo. Parece que tenemos indecisión total, guerra entre leoncios o se están preparando para algo y están montando un numerito de despiste, es dificil saberlo con tanta actividad.

Tal vez todo sea trading puro y duro sin querer adoptar ninguna posición definitiva de cara al medio plazo, de todas formas el saldo positivo sigue subiendo hoy y eso indica que hay más posicionándose largos que cortos.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Sip, eso lo sabe usted, Citi, GS, Roubini, Falcone, Soros, mi gato... todo el mundo sabe eso... entonces por qué no empezamos hoy y nos ahorramos la espera? total por medio punto arriba o abajo cuando podemos hacer 1000 hacia abajo?



Ya sabe que es cuestión de extremar el dolor y guarrerar un poco la pauta.

Todavía no hay suficiente carne de gacela en el horno.


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Ya sabe que es cuestión de extremar el dolor y guarrerar un poco la pauta.
> 
> Todavía no hay suficiente carne de gacela en el horno.



Yo me pondría la mini si retrocedemos al cierre, mientras eso no ocurra este mercado tiene una sólo una marcha, así de simple. Me puedo equivocar pero eso es lo que yo haría.


----------



## syn (13 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo soy informático y de pequeño jugaba con un símil español del Lego que se llamaba Tente. Este juego me acostumbró a hacerme una imagen del objeto que quería construir antes de hacerlo pasando por todos los detalles, algunos de ellos podían ser complicados, o como poder meter un objeto de tal tamaño dentro de otro, como encajar todas las piezas, etc. Este juego desarrolla la mente de pequeños y ahora de mayor a la hora de programar uno se imagina lo que hay hacer de la misma forma, que funciones usas para hacer determinada tarea, etc. Todos esos detalles pasan por mi mente antes de escribir una sola línea de código.
> 
> Ahora imaginemos que tenemos esta imagen y queremos construirla con Lego (o Tente):
> 
> ...









Con todos mis respetos a sus opiniones que sigo con bastante frecuencia y admiro... pero se puede construir.

Supongo que usted estará confundido con otras imágenes de Escher que si son ilusiones.

Saludos (sin ninguna acritud por favor)


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo me pondría la mini si retrocedemos al cierre, mientras eso no ocurra este mercado tiene una sólo una marcha, así de simple. Me puedo equivocar pero eso es lo que yo haría.



Está claro, para mí la confirmación de los cortos será la pérdida de los 1088.

Antes de caer, creo que van a ir a hacer daño tocando los 1100 (justo contra la directriz y la MM200 exponncial en rango diario).


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2010)

Qué increíble la foto que traes syn, me he quedado :8:, aunque, cuando la vea Mulder se va a querer cortar los... no, mejor aún, va a tener una sensación similar a ::.

Increíble ! :rolleye:


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Está claro, para mí la confirmación de los cortos será la pérdida de los 1088.
> 
> Antes de caer, creo que van a ir a hacer daño tocando los 1100 (justo contra la directriz y la MM200 exponncial en rango diario).



Yo contemplo, a día de hoy, un escenario aún más alcista en unos días, sin embargo las espadas están en todo lo alto, por lo que me voy al precio. La situación puede cambiar sin duda, estamos en Earnings Season :8: y es normal que tengamos que ir re-evaluando los distintos escenarios.


----------



## Gamu (13 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo contemplo, a día de hoy, un escenario aún más alcista en unos días, sin embargo las espadas están en todo lo alto, por lo que me voy al precio. La situación puede cambiar sin duda, estamos en Earnings Season :8: y es normal que tengamos que ir re-evaluando los distintos escenarios.



¿que significa "me voy al precio"? 

¿como fijas el precio?

¿distintos escenarios? ¿no dices que estamos alcistas?

No lo entiendo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2010)

La mm200 en simple está en 1111?, no?


----------



## Misterio (13 Jul 2010)

Si saliendo todos los datos negativos que han salido sube, no me imagino con la temporada de resultados que todos saldrán chachi piruli. Además en Europa tenemos a tricherin regalando dinero a los pigs que más queremos.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> La mm200 en simple está en 1111?, no?



Yo la veo ahora mismo en 1120,7


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2010)

El SP ha sido tocar los 1100 y ha corregido 5 puntos en 10 minutos.

Lo lógico es que mañana vuelva a por ellos


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jul 2010)

El FMI analizará mañana la situación de la economía española - 13/07/10 - 2308905 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (13 Jul 2010)

Entonces, ¿la mitad al rojo y la mitad al negro?


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿que significa "me voy al precio"?



Si el precio sube->compro, si el precio baja->vendo 



> ¿como fijas el precio?



de momento ... lo dá el mercado



> ¿distintos escenarios? ¿no dices que estamos alcistas?



el mercado nos habla y las cosas pueden cambiar por lo que siempre es necesario contemplar todos los escenarios posibles en caso de que los necesitemos. A día de hoy considero como posibles escenarios Pepón o SuperPepón, un ligero matiz ... pero importante sobre todo para los que van cortos.



> No lo entiendo.



no pasa nada, este trabajo no es como el de un cirujano ... sólo perdemos plata si nos equivocamos  

bueno llega el cierre, tengo que ir para la foto :cook:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2010)

A mi, salvo que alguien me diga lo contrario, un rebote tan vertical siempre ha sido un rebote, no cambio de tendencia...


----------



## rafaxl (13 Jul 2010)

Juder aun despues del cierre siguen pepones los usanos...

He estado fuera desde el viernes y me encuentro esto ::


----------



## rafaxl (13 Jul 2010)

Creo que he perdido parte de mi fe en el guano, dios mioo!!! 

¿a donde nos van a llegar estos tiparracos??

Buenas noches.


----------



## Misterio (13 Jul 2010)

Intel supera previsiones, lo dicho mucho se van a tener que inventar para bajar esto.

Intel Tops Analysts' Estimates, Says Recovery Has Legs - Bloomberg


----------



## Claca (14 Jul 2010)

En bolsa hay algo muy lógico que es el principio de todo: para que uno venda, otro debe comprar. En esta subida muy pocos han estado dispuestos a acumular papel, luego los leones no pueden vender tanto como quisieran, lo que hacen entonces es ir subiendo el precio para eliminar a los cortos y cambiar el sentimiento de los inversores, que, en la mayoría de los casos, estaba muy bajista. Si os fijáis contrariamente a lo que en principio uno podría pensar, los consensos suelen indicar un cambio de dirección en los mercados aunque estos se produzcan en soportes o resistencias claras. 

En mi opinión ya falta poco para que se produzca el giro, pero podría retrasarse todavía un par de semanas y podríamos ver al ibex amagando una vuelta a los 11.000 en un intento desesperado por romper la MM200 (10.750-800). Eso no cambiaría absolutamente nada, salvo el sentimiento de la gente que empezaría a pensar que los 8.600 han sido un suelo a meses vista.

Hoy el VIX ha terminado con una ligera subida pese al intenso verde con el que ha terminado el mercado USA, lo cual no cuadra nada con un cambio definitivo de rumbo. De hecho el VIX ha tocado la MM200 y ha vuelto para arriba. Este comportamiento era el que esperaba como queda reflejado en un post del día 8 de este mes:



> Aún así, la volatilidad sigue disparada. El VIX sigue por encima de la MM200 si bien recientemente perdió la MM50. _Lo lógico sería que las alzas continuasen mientras el VIX busca de nuevo el soporte_. En líneas generales nada puede negar que seguimos bajistas y el aspecto del gráfico puede deteriorarse muy rápidamente, así que, pese a la violencia de estas subidas, deben entenderse como rebotes y, por lo tanto, con fecha de caducidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unas sesiones después:






_Testea la MM200 y cierra en positivo._

Esto no quiere decir que el tortazo empiece a la de ya, la inercia alcista es mucha y podríamos ver niveles superiores, pero deberemos estar atentos cuando el mercado empiece a dar indicios de giro para posicionarnos con calma, si no me equivoco, con esta podremos sacar bastantes puntos.


----------



## Gamu (14 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> no pasa nada, este trabajo no es como el de un cirujano ... sólo perdemos plata si nos equivocamos



Yo de momento no he perdido plata, he hecho dos largos con los que me he ganado sendos 3%. 

Podría haber ganado más.... pero tampoco es como para tirarse de los pelos.

A ver que tal va hoy, y encontramos un buen punto de entrada.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!



syn dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos a sus opiniones que sigo con bastante frecuencia y admiro... pero se puede construir.
> 
> Supongo que usted estará confundido con otras imágenes de Escher que si son ilusiones.
> 
> Saludos (sin ninguna acritud por favor)



Muy ingenioso! 

De todas formas, aunque haya un genio del Lego que haya conseguido hacer ese dibujo en 3 dimensiones creo que se vio claro lo que quería decir.

En todo caso siempre se puede cambiar de ejemplo:







Además de absurdo en 3D es sencillo. Sigo pensando que la bolsa estos días está intentando hacer un gráfico como este.

edito: si alguien quiere ver más dibujos absurdos de Escher, los tiene aquí:

http://aixa.ugr.es/escher/table.html#TribarradePenrose


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jul 2010)

hubo una exposición en madrid y la verdad es que fue impresionante. Igual que las hostias que me estoy dando, mi sentimiento bajista empieza a decaer con lo que asumiré la mitad de las perdidas y a ver si me pongo largo en algo.....


----------



## syn (14 Jul 2010)

Mulder: Ese sí que es un buen ejemplo de una ilusión óptica 2D imposible de realizar en la realidad :Aplauso:

Aunque realizable creo que el primer ejemplo era una visión más acertada de los días de bolsa que estamos viendo.
En una misma escalera no sabes si subes o bajas :XX:

Aunque soy jugador de bolsa. (más que jugador, se puede decir que tengo acciones) las tengo más por una afición que me inculcó mi padre y como él dice mientras no vendas, por mucho que suba y baje no pierdes.
Él las tiene para que los dividendos le ayuden a vivir ya que la pensión que tiene no es muy allá. Por ahora le ha ido bien...
A lo que iba: Me maravilla muchas veces los amplios conocimientos que tienen y me gustaría algún día probar a jugar intradía pero siguiendolos en la sombra como llevo desde hace tiempo, lo veo más como deporte de riesgo que como empleo extresante.


----------



## Interesado (14 Jul 2010)

Yo ahora me estoy (estaba) quitando, pero en mi opinión, desde el infame día en que el operador se equivocó de botón y le dio a la 'B' en vez de la 'M' :rolleye:, las cosas se han desmadrado bastante.

No es que haya dejado de funcionar, porque al final acabamos dónde más o menos se tenía previsto, pero sí hace mil movimientos extraños antes que hacen que cualquier previsión sea inútil.

Sobre lo que comenta Kujire, pues claro que tiene razón, si sube compra y si baja vende, no hay que ir contra mercado!

El problema es que eso es mucho más fácil de decir que de hacer y a la mayoría de mortales nos pasa que nos apuntamos a la tendencia demasiado tarde y nunca le sacamos lo suficiente para cubrir lo que perdemos cuando nos pilla a destiempo. Esa es la diferencia entre los pros y el resto.

En condiciones "normales" (si es que eso tiene sentido en bolsa), se puede subsanar con stops y una gestión de capital adecuada, pero ahora, o sigues al mercado al tick (sistema pro) o tienes una cuenta de muchos ceros para aguantar hasta que llegue dónde debe (asumiendo un riesgo extremo, claro).

Personalmente, no veo descabellado el escenario pepón, básicamente por la temporada de resultados, el bajo volumen del verano, la neutralidad de las manos fuertes y el sentimiento pesimista del pequeño inversor.

En el IBEX, que en cierto modo parece que está funcionando de indicador adelantado de las bolsas, estamos en un punto bastante crítico. De no pasar los máximos de hoy deberíamos empezar una corrección de cierta entidad, para oscilar en un rango de unos 1000pts.

De no ser así, creo que tendríamos recorrido hasta la zona de 10450 y si aun queda marcha podríamos atacar la MM200 en los 10750 (para variar coincido bastante con Claca).

Yo creo que aún queda una corrección gorda, al menos hasta la zona de los 7000-7500, por lo que estoy en modo sell&hold (con apalancamiento mínimo por otro lado).

También hay que tener en cuenta que podríamos estar al principio de una nueva tendencia alcista. Es algo que no cuadra mucho por el escenario macro, pero ya sabemos que eso tiene poco que ver. Yo tomaría la MM200 como frontera para la tendencia de medio, que es a lo único que ahora me atrevo a jugar.

Con todo, los indicadores están del lado de la sobrecompra, por lo que sólo me plantearía cortos. Siempre con la prudencia que obliga el saber que estamos con mucha inercia alcista.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

Imagino que ya lo habreis leido pero es impactante cuanto menos y puede ser un bombarro...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lta-de-la-historia-126-300-a.html#post3023767


----------



## debianita (14 Jul 2010)

El Gobierno abre la puerta de urgencia a una nueva ola de rescates en la banca - 14/07/10 - 2309236 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jul 2010)

Ojo con BP que es de las que mueve mercado, su ultimo plan para cerrar el pozo que había generado grandes expectativas y calentando las acciones parece que esta fallando y solo le quedaría el plan de los pozos paralelos que estará acabado a mediados de Agosto y falta por ver si funciona.

Me parece que WS abrirá fuertemente a la baja, diga lo que diga el Globex, aunque un owned siempre es posible .

BBC News - BP delays key test on Gulf of Mexico oil well


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

Parece que la mañana ya apunta maneras, ahora solo falta ver si esas maneras duran lo suficiente como para convertirse en tendencia.


----------



## Rapier (14 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que la mañana ya apunta maneras, ahora solo falta ver si esas maneras duran lo suficiente como para convertirse en tendencia.



yo creo que al menos el IBEX seguirá tendendia, no veo tendencia bajista hasta por lo menos octubre-noviembre.

La tendencia será alcista, aunque creo que pasito a pasito, nada de grandes subidones.

Bueno, esta es mi opinión, que por supuesto puede ser errónea.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jul 2010)

Hoy toca barbas


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

Vamos a darle un meneo a esto que hoy hay poco movimiento.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

Rapier dijo:


> yo creo que al menos el IBEX seguirá tendendia, no veo tendencia bajista hasta por lo menos octubre-noviembre.
> 
> La tendencia será alcista, aunque creo que pasito a pasito, nada de grandes subidones.
> 
> Bueno, esta es mi opinión, que por supuesto puede ser errónea.



Es mi opinión pero no estoy de acuerdo, estos latigazos alcistas tan fuertes indican volatilidad y la volatilidad se transformará en cualquier momento en tendencia bajista. El Ibex aun no ha superado máximos de junio y no creo que lo haga, aunque puedo equivocarme desde luego.

También tengo varias fechas previstas de aquí a octubre donde se re-iniciarán tendencias bajistas fuertes, las estadísticas anuales también me dicen que este será un año bajista con el máximo anual ya hecho en abril y, de momento, no se quien espera subidas cuando ni siquiera hemos superado el máximo del mes pasado en ningún índice, al menos de los importantes (+ Ibex  ) 

Y la situación económica no veo que haya mejorado de ninguna forma, los intentos de los políticos son bastante burdos (¿stress tests flojillos a los bancos para que se vea que todo es bueno y bonito? JA!), cada vez que sale un dato macro es malo y la excepción es que salga bien, el paro no se reduce, etc.

En fin, tengo demasiada evidencia en mis sistemas que apunta a una corrección que debería empezar este mismo julio y durar hasta mitad de noviembre, que suceda más tarde de lo previsto no quiere decir que no vaya a ocurrir. Además creo que a partir de la semana que viene podríamos ver algo gordo, aunque no voy a precisar el día, es una impresión más que otra cosa.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Maestro, ¿todavía aguantabas las posis bajistas en el Stoxx?


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Maestro, ¿todavía aguantabas las posis bajistas en el Stoxx?



Aun aguanto algo, pero muy poco, más que nada porque creo que cualquier día nos iremos al infierno, si veo que empezamos a bajar meteré más leña al horno.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Hoy se harán tus deseos realidad.

Espero subirme al tren en los 1088 del SP.

Suerte

P.D: Ayer estuve hasta bastante tarde analizando varios índices y sólo hay una palabra que describa lo que está sucediendo: MANIPULACIÓN (mucha más exagerada que de costumbre).


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Precisamente ahora que es cuando comienza a aflorar el optimismo en las cotizaciones, que si el suelo se ha consolidado, que si los niveles se han superado con holgura, que si el Stoxx se va a los 2800, que si el SP va directo a los 1125 ,......

Ahora es cuando tiene sentido que estos mamomes den el hachazo.

Be very careful


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

Ya estan volviendo a marear con los CDS y el diferencial. Se habia relajado un poco y ha vuelto a subir hace unos minutos, subasta cercana o algo?


----------



## Independentista_vasco (14 Jul 2010)

Por si no habéis leído lo que comenta Santiago Niño Becerra en su artículo de hoy:

...
Bolsas. Nos ocuparemos del tema más detenidamente, pero, de momento, quédense con que si las cosas siguen como hasta ahora, la tendencia apunta a que el Ibex puede situarse en 6.000 / 6.500 puntos a finales de Agosto del año en curso, en 5.000 a finales de Septiembre y en 4.000 a principios de Noviembre. No estoy diciendo que vaya a suceder eso, sólo que la proyección de la foto que hasta hoy ha mostrado el ‘selectivo español’ y pensando en que las cosas vayan a seguir siendo como hasta ahora, apunta a lo dicho.

Ahora se preguntarán si yo creo que vaya a sucede lo apuntado. Pienso que el nivel del Ibex que hoy correspondería al estado en que, hoy, insisto, se encuentra la economía española sería uno próximo a los 6.000 puntos; no levanten las cejas: analicen el hoy de la realidad española y su posible evolución y metan ahí ese poder que nos dicen que tienen los mercados para descontar el mañana. El porqué el valor del Ibex no se halla ya en los 6.000 puntos es otro tema.
...

Fuente: La Carta de la Bolsa

Eso cuadra con su escenario de bajón a partir de mediados del 2010, vamos, el crash...


----------



## debianita (14 Jul 2010)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Por si no habéis leído lo que comenta Santiago Niño Becerra en su artículo de hoy:
> 
> ...
> Bolsas. Nos ocuparemos del tema más detenidamente, pero, de momento, quédense con que si las cosas siguen como hasta ahora, la tendencia apunta a que el Ibex puede situarse en 6.000 / 6.500 puntos a finales de Agosto del año en curso, en 5.000 a finales de Septiembre y en 4.000 a principios de Noviembre. No estoy diciendo que vaya a suceder eso, sólo que la proyección de la foto que hasta hoy ha mostrado el ‘selectivo español’ y pensando en que las cosas vayan a seguir siendo como hasta ahora, apunta a lo dicho.
> ...



HOYGAN ni el mismisimo Tonuel haria una predicción tan negra :XX:


----------



## carloszorro (14 Jul 2010)

Las ventas minoristas de Estados Unidos descendieron un 0,5% en junio después de una baja del 1,1% en mayo, según ha informado hoy el Departamento de Comercio norteamericano. Son dos retrocesos consecutivos que llegan después de siete meses al alza. 

El dato es peor de lo previsto por el mercado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban de media una caída de tan sólo el 0,1%.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jul 2010)

parece que los americanos vienen cayendo, empujará esto al indice español? o seguiremos subiendo como decia kujire ayer......


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes, qué calladitos, todos con la caña preparada ? El SP se resiste a perder los 1090 y nuestro chulibex a alejarse de los 10200, está la cosa interesante. Para mi que acabará cayendo hoy un tanto, no se puede aguantar más.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



rosonero dijo:


> Buenas tardes, qué calladitos, todos con la caña preparada ? El SP se resiste a perder los 1090 y nuestro chulibex a alejarse de los 10200, está la cosa interesante. Para mi que acabará cayendo hoy un tanto, no se puede aguantar más.



El Stoxx anda ahora pegándose con la MM200 a 10 minutos, por lo demás ni siquiera hemos visto los mínimos de ayer, aunque la cosa empieza a prometer.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Está costando pero se van retrocediendo posiciones. El SP ha ya pegado el primer rebote en los 1090. Le han cascado unas buenas velas al alza.

Si no supera los 1094 esto empieza a tener pinta roja.

En un ratillo lo sabremos.


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2010)

De nuevo en el alambre ante el precipicio


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Cuidado en muuuy corto plazo en la posible ruptura del 1090 - 1088. Hay mucha sobreventa en el cortísimo plazo. A la segunda será la buena.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Ya tenemos la primera ruptura y los indicadores a cortísimo extremando.

Paciencia


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado en muuuy corto plazo en la posible ruptura del 1090 - 1088. Hay mucha sobreventa en el cortísimo plazo. A la segunda será la buena.



Bien visto, como han salido disparados hacia arriba al perder los 1090, a ver a la segunda ...

Edito. Por ahora parando en los 1094 :Aplauso:

Edit 2. O todavía acabamos en verde :


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

Pues el Stoxx sigue donde estaba ayer al cierre del contado y el S&P volviendo a atacar los 1094, ya no está claro si bajamos subiendo o subimos bajando ::

Por cierto ¿alguien sabe algo de una cosa que se llama vince indicator? estoy buscando la formula pero no la encuentro, aunque tampoco he dedicado demasiado tiempo a encontrarla.

Si alguien sabe algo le agradecería un aviso.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

Esto es flipante cuanto menos... ::

El euro pepon, los yankis con los malos datos idem... hay algo logico en este mundo??


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

Que bien se lo montan estos mierdas. Aun cerraran en verde.

Edito: por el momento verdes ya.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que bien se lo montan estos mierdas. Aun cerraran en verde.
> 
> Edito: por el momento verdes ya.



Efectivamente van a cerrar en verde porque ese es el color de sus coj... 

El de los demás debe ser morado.

edito: el Stoxx ha cerrado exactamente en el mismo sitio que ayer.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

Menuda panda de hijoputas. 

Buenas tardes, por decir algo.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

Joder con el petroleo, otro que esta en modo cabo cañaveral direccion al infinito xD.

Edito: de mientras el baltic dry index se sigue hundiendo, esta ya en 1709, el hostion esta siendo muy importante en junio y julio, ¿esto indica algo serio?


----------



## Gamu (14 Jul 2010)

No me ha entrado un largo en TEF a 16.28 que he puesto a las 10:30 por un par de céntimos.

Mecachis.

A ver si mañana encontramos un punto de entrada mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha vuelto a ser alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Volvemos a tener mucha actividad de leoncios comprando y vendiendo 

- Han vendido hasta las 10:30 más o menos.
- A partir de ahí han estado comprando y vendiendo, además con mucha irregularidad, aunque el saldo iba subiendo poco a poco.
- Hacia las 16 se han puesto netamente compradores, aunque han seguido haciendo alguna venta.
- En subasta han comprado y han vendido, dejando un saldo ligeramente comprador.

Parece que no lo tengan claro, o también se me ocurre que tenemos maquinas operando contra leoncios, la ristra de ordenes fuertemente compradoras y vendendoras de las 10:30 a las 16 no tiene mucho sentido. En general veo mucha confusión y las subastas lo terminan de arreglar, creo que está todo el mundo yendo a trancas y barrancas por mucho que algún(a) forero(a) diga que 'eso es lo que hay' 

Por cierto, un link interesante, aunque en inglés, sobre predicciones futbolísticas:

Mathematicians rival octopus in World Cup final prediction


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhLOoCl0mcQ&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhLOoCl0mcQ&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhLOoCl0mcQ&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhLOoCl0mcQ&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Impagable el 2:08


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> En unos años no se podrá seguir ni a los leones.
> 
> Cada vez es más necesario operar con SL amplios.



¿qué son los SL amplios?


----------



## carvil (14 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1102 soporte 1084


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Cuanto más baja WS menos bajan los futuros en el IBEX.
> Menudo chicharro.



Aplícalo de la misma forma al Stoxx, que se está convirtiendo a marchas forzadas en otro chicharro.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jul 2010)

¿esta semana tocan vencimientos?


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué son los SL amplios?



Son Stop Loss con bastante margen para evitar que salten. Los mercados están muy volátiles y si los ciñes mucho al precio de entrada es muy probable que te los barran una y otra vez.

Lo malo que tienen es que si la posición se te vuelve en contra, pierdes una pasta, pero en cambio si tienes buen feeling con el mercado y aciertas las tendencias (básicamente seguirlas) el ratio de posiciones ganadoras aumenta de forma importante.

¿Cuánto de amplios deben ser los SL?. En mi opinión depende mucho del tamaño de las velas anteriores. En el cruce EUR/JPY lo tengo bastante pillado el truco pero en el resto de indices no lo tengo estudiado.

Si me lo permites, *te recomiendo que te centres en un sólo índice o cruce para que lo conozcas bien y lo puedas violar*. *Si picoteas en varios índices / cruces terminarás violado* porque aunque haya mucha correlación entre varios índices, al final son los pequeños matices los que te harán tener éxito.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿esta semana tocan vencimientos?



Sí y me temo que ese es uno de los motivos de los movimientos "locos" con los que nos obsequian.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Sí y me temo que ese es uno de los motivos de los movimientos "locos" con los que nos obsequian.



Pues entonces no hay nada más que decir...

Por cierto

EEUU: la Fed reduce su previsión de crecimiento para 2010 - 14/07/10 - 2311791 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Algo me dice que el SP cierra por debajo de los 1088 y prácticamente en mínimos del día.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jul 2010)

Yo creo que queda plano


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2010)

Qué hijos de puta. Desde la notica de la FED a las 20:25, el SP no ha dejado de subir.

Joder que paciencia hay que tener para tomar una posi.

Me voy para el Forex


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

Menuda mierda de dia, no tienen escrupulo ninguno... a que acaba verde y todo??? ::

En fin a ver que viene mañana.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jul 2010)

hijos de la gran putisima, no tienen otro nombre.


----------



## Misterio (14 Jul 2010)

Mañana en sus pantallas JP Morgan, mucha sorpresa sería que no fueran resultados mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2010)

Buenos días Hamijos,

hemos entrado de lleno en el intervalo 10,240 - 10K3 que tan crítico era para mi sistema, justo en el entorno temporal que predijo (15-Jul). Hasta aquí, se cumple el guión estrictamente.

Ahora veremos si viene "la buena", que es el desplome a los 8K2-8K3. Debería ocurrir como mucho en una semana a partir del techo crítico en la zona 10,240 - 10K3, así que si la semana que viene termina sin desplome, podremos dar por fallida la previsión.

Lo cual sería una pena - tengo que admitirlo mal que me pese - porque hasta ahora se ha comportado impecablemente (joder, si hasta ha hecho techo en 10K3, el máximo contemplado).

saludittos,


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días Hamijos,
> 
> hemos entrado de lleno en el intervalo 10,240 - 10K3 que tan crítico era para mi sistema, justo en el entorno temporal que predijo (15-Jul). Hasta aquí, se cumple el guión estrictamente.
> 
> ...



Muy buen apunte amigo pollastre, aún me acuerdo cuando comenzaste a decírselo a zuloman y no te hacía ni puñetero caso porque en ese momento "estaba bajando", lo que pasa siempre, que muchas veces los árboles no nos dejan ver el bosque. 

Yo sigo esperando el recorte, estoy imaginándome qué noticia pueden sacar para enmascararla, después de la orgía alcista de los últimos 10 días, será dificil de digerir para los que se pusieron largos a última hora.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

El Stoxx vuelve a estar por el entorno de la MM200 en 10 minutos y ya ha hecho un par de intentos de pasarla, pero no han prosperado.

De todas formas me he creado un índice de manipulación y esta semana no está siendo tan exagerada como la semana pasada (aunque sigue más alto de lo habitual). Al menos de momento, que aun nos quedan dos sesiones.


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2010)

¿Índice de manipulación? Cómo me gustaría saber qué variable tienes en cuenta en el algoritmo, porque amos, tienes que tener el índice echando humo.


----------



## debianita (15 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El Stoxx vuelve a estar por el entorno de la MM200 en 10 minutos y ya ha hecho un par de intentos de pasarla, pero no han prosperado.
> 
> De todas formas me he creado un índice de manipulación y esta semana no está siendo tan exagerada como la semana pasada (aunque sigue más alto de lo habitual). Al menos de momento, que aun nos quedan dos sesiones.




Cuéntenos más acerca del Mulder Index 8:


----------



## rafaxl (15 Jul 2010)

Manda webs ya tenemos al ibex en verde, cada dia flipo mas con la bolsa.


----------



## Claca (15 Jul 2010)

Buenos días,

Paso para colgar los resultados semanales de la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado en el IBEX (http://www.sentimientomercado.com):

Alcista 48.1% 
Neutral 16.0% 
Bajista 35.8% 

La anterior estaba así:

Alcista 32.2% 
Neutral 17.8% 
Bajista 50.0% 

Como vemos, esta vez los toros son mayoría en un momento en el que el índice empieza a frenar las subidas.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

Pues es bastante sencillo, todas las semanas hago una previsión de timing horario de cada dia de la semana, normalmente se cumple como está o en algún momento dado algo cambia y se cumple al revés de lo previsto, casi siempre se cumple la previsión de que a unas horas determinadas hay un cambio de tendencia o una aceleración o un máximo/mínimo diario, lo que puede no cumplirse es la tendencia prevista, ya que las señales del pasado (aunque sea de la última hora antes) definen que ocurrirá con la tendencia futura.

He estado observado que esta clase de cambios se da entre 2 y 3 veces por semana habitualmente, la semana pasada esta cifra cambió repentinamente a 12 y en lo que llevamos de esta semana ya llevamos 7.

Tengo que investigarlo un poco más, mirando hacia los datos que tengo en el pasado, pero las diferencias son sorprendentes. La base para cualquier medidor de manipulación debe ser el que no se cumpla algo previsto ¿pero como saber que es lo 'previsto' en las bolsas? el timing de horas me parece bastante perfecto para ello, se basa en ciclos y que no se cumplan supone una alteración de estos ciclos, la única razón plausible para esto ha de ser la intención de manipular.


----------



## Interesado (15 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues es bastante sencillo, todas las semanas hago una previsión de timing horario de cada dia de la semana, normalmente se cumple como está o en algún momento dado algo cambia y se cumple al revés de lo previsto, casi siempre se cumple la previsión de que a unas horas determinadas hay un cambio de tendencia o una aceleración o un máximo/mínimo diario, lo que puede no cumplirse es la tendencia prevista, ya que las señales del pasado (aunque sea de la última hora antes) definen que ocurrirá con la tendencia futura.
> 
> He estado observado que esta clase de cambios se da entre 2 y 3 veces por semana habitualmente, la semana pasada esta cifra cambió repentinamente a 12 y en lo que llevamos de esta semana ya llevamos 7.
> 
> Tengo que investigarlo un poco más, mirando hacia los datos que tengo en el pasado, pero las diferencias son sorprendentes. La base para cualquier medidor de manipulación debe ser el que no se cumpla algo previsto ¿pero como saber que es lo 'previsto' en las bolsas? el timing de horas me parece bastante perfecto para ello, se basa en ciclos y que no se cumplan supone una alteración de estos ciclos, la única razón plausible para esto ha de ser la intención de manipular.



Eso puede ser debido a que hay manipulación (que no lo dudo) o a que se están produciendo cambios en la microestructura y dinámica del mercado (bonita forma de no decir nada).

http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1006/1006.5490v1.pdf

Ahora en serio, las máquinas se están acabando de cargar la poca predecibilidad que le quedaba al mercado, es más que razonable que cada vez cueste más definir ciclos.

Supongo que ahora se notará más porque estamos en verano y hay todavía menos traders "humanos". Cuando Cárpatos colgó este PDF comentó que la forma en que él se enfrentaba al HFT era buscando patrones conocidos de operación para hacer scalping (comentaba los cruces de medias).

Con todo, yo las semanas de vencimiento me las tomaría más como un cachondeo que otra cosa.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2010)

De ser mía la criatura, supongo que lo habría llamado el Manipulador Susurrante o similar ::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Jul 2010)

Buenos días a todos,

A ver si esto sube un poquito más y abro un corto... la semana que viene o así. De momento me mantengo a la espera y dejo esto para los mayores.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Eso puede ser debido a que hay manipulación (que no lo dudo) o a que se están produciendo cambios en la microestructura y dinámica del mercado (bonita forma de no decir nada).
> 
> http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1006/1006.5490v1.pdf
> 
> ...




Macho, pedazo de PDF que te has marcado, sólo por eso te daría 10 thanks.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Eso puede ser debido a que hay manipulación (que no lo dudo) o a que se están produciendo cambios en la microestructura y dinámica del mercado (bonita forma de no decir nada).
> 
> http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1006/1006.5490v1.pdf
> 
> ...



Antes el secreto era seguir a los leones ya que existen pautas que indican sus movimientos.

Ahora no quedará otra que seguir a la máquinas. Dejando de lado el scalping puro y duro, he leído por ahí que en el intradía siguen pautas relativamente sencillas como cruces de medias móviles, cruces en indicadores, pautas estacionales, ..... Habría que enterarse bien para analizarlo en detalle.

Todo indica que las pautas sobre el precio (HCH, triángulos, ....) pasarán a la historia.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Eso puede ser debido a que hay manipulación (que no lo dudo) o a que se están produciendo cambios en la microestructura y dinámica del mercado (bonita forma de no decir nada).
> 
> http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1006/1006.5490v1.pdf
> 
> ...



El caso es que romper un ciclo indica que algo ha alterado el mercado, lo podemos llamar manipulación o no, pero tener la capacidad de ver esas alteraciones nos da una pista importante para operar, decidimos si el mercado está en modo casino o no. Si lo que vemos es una realidad o una ilusión. 

Mi sistema opera con máximos y mínimos importantes, aunque según en que escala operemos nos fijaremos en los de mayor o menor importancia, en los más recientes o en los más lejanos, estos puntos definen los ciclos y conseguir un máximo o mínimo a partir de una alteración de mercado significa algo más que una manipulación intradía, quiere decir que algo está cambiando en el escenario general. 

En mi sistema en particular es frecuente ver cambios en ciclos de horas, pero habría que superar mínimos y maximos de 2009-2010 para alterar el timing diario. A pesar de todo el número de cambios en timing horario se puede medir y si pasamos de repente de semanas con pocos cambios a muchos es que ese algo que altera el mercado se está empleando a fondo.

Al fin y al cabo todos los sistemas de bolsa con sus gráficos e indicadores lo que hacen es ayudarnos a saber si un movimiento es verdadero o falso y esto es lo mismo que intentar detectar manipulaciones, de lo contrario solo tendríamos que seguir una tendencia cuando se inciara, aunque el problema de los indicadores es que los leoncios ya se los conocen tan bien que al final no está claro que es manipulación y que no.


----------



## Interesado (15 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Macho, pedazo de PDF que te has marcado, sólo por eso te daría 10 thanks.



El link es de Cárpatos.

Para mi la clave está en esta frase:


Is high-frequency trading inducing changes in market microstructure and dynamics? dijo:


> Given the relative burstiness of signals with H > 0.5 we can also determine that volatility in trading patterns is no longer due to just adverse events but is becoming an increasingly intrinsic part of trading activity.
> 
> Like internet traffic Leland et. al. (1994), if HFT trades are self-similar with H > 0.5, *more participants in the market generate more volatility, not more predictable behavior.*



Me pregunto entonces si este "nuevo mercado" hipervolátil (perrofláutico según la jerga de aquí), no pueda acabar expulsando a las gacelas del mercado... porque entonces los leones igual mueren de hambre.

Como se puede ver en el gráfico del volumen controlado por las máquinas, ya son mayoritarias, de seguir esta tendencia el mercado va a quedar para las máquinas y algunos pocos profesionales que intenten batirlas.



bertok dijo:


> Antes el secreto era seguir a los leones ya que existen pautas que indican sus movimientos.
> 
> Ahora no quedará otra que seguir a la máquinas. Dejando de lado el scalping puro y duro, he leído por ahí que en el intradía siguen pautas relativamente sencillas como cruces de medias móviles, cruces en indicadores, pautas estacionales, ..... Habría que enterarse bien para analizarlo en detalle.
> 
> Todo indica que las pautas sobre el precio (HCH, triángulos, ....) pasarán a la historia.



Las pautas típicas de precio (al igual que la teoría de Elliot, etc...), son observaciones derivadas del comportamiento de las masas. 

Es decir, dependen de la psicología de los que participan del mercado (que son los que definen los precios) y son predecibles porque son reflejo de los patrones mentales de las personas en el ciclo avaricia-miedo/euforia-pánico.

En el momento en que los participantes dejan de ser "humanos", hay un cambio en esos patrones y es normal que las figuras dejen de funcionar.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El link es de Cárpatos.
> 
> Para mi la clave está en esta frase:
> 
> ...



Sí, lo he leído entero. Pero disiento ligeramente de tu opinión; viendo el debate que se viene desarrollando en las últimas 48 horas en este hilo, para mí claramente la frase clave es ésta:

*we can also determine that volatility in trading patterns is no longer due to just adverse events but is becoming an increasingly intrinsic part of trading activity.*

Es decir, que esta situación ha venido para quedarse. Esto no es una "manipulación temporal" que "ya pasará" como se ha apuntado en este hilo, tampoco es culpa de la debacle Griega, ni de los CDS, ni de las dark pools, ni siquiera de la crisis (en el dot com crash ya existía el HFT).

Todo eso son excusas (fundamentales, los llaman algunos) para engañarnos a nosotros mismos y no reconocer que el mercado está cambiando delante de nuestros ojos.

Ayer hubo un post muy certero de Kujire (sí, esa del "SELL SELL SELL SELL ooooh aaaaaahhhh SELL SELL !!! " :::: ) donde decía una gran verdad, uno de los pilares básicos de la psicología del trading, que viene a decir que si el mercado se mueve en tu contra, no es que esté manipulado, ni loco, ni esté equivocado... antes bien, eres tú y tu sistema los que estáis equivocados.

Llega un momento en el que hay que dejar de quejarse acerca de si el mercado hace tal, o cual, o lo malísimo que es, o lo manipuladísimo que está, y sencillamente adaptarte a él.... o dejarlo, me temo.


----------



## Gamu (15 Jul 2010)

Curiosamente, este hecho hace que la única posibilidad para las gacelas sea la de tomarse la bolsa como una renta fija donde se busca un dividendo, donde da igual la cotización en un momento determinado.

La volatilidad controlada por las máquinas expulsa a los pequeños especuladores. 

Saludos


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Curiosamente, este hecho hace que la única posibilidad para las gacelas sea la de tomarse la bolsa como una renta fija donde se busca un dividendo, donde da igual la cotización en un momento determinado.
> 
> La volatilidad controlada por las máquinas expulsa a los pequeños especuladores.
> 
> Saludos



Honestamente, no lo veo... decir que la volatilidad expulsa a los pequeños especuladores del mercado, es tanto como decir que el azar expulsa a los jugadores aficionados de los casinos.

Y sin embargo, aficionados y profesionales siguen yendo a los casinos...

¡Eppur si muove!


Edito: aclaro lo que quiero decir con esta respuesta => claramente si el mercado se dirige en la dirección que estamos comentando, entonces los pequeños especuladores empezarán a tomarselo como una ruleta rusa online, en vez de algo que se puede estudiar y predecir.


----------



## Gamu (15 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente, no lo veo... decir que la volatilidad expulsa a los pequeños especuladores del mercado, es tanto como decir que el azar expulsa a los jugadores aficionados de los casinos.
> 
> Y sin embargo, aficionados y profesionales siguen yendo a los casinos...
> 
> ¡Eppur si muove!



jeje, exactamente eso es lo que pasará. ¿cuantos no profesionales van a los torneos profesionales de poker? Pocos, muy pocos.

Hay gente para todo, eso si, los hay que seguiran intentando reventar tanques con piedras, igual que habrá gente que seguirá intentando ganar a máquinas con miles de millones con unos pocos miles de euros. 

Es posible que alguno se salga con la suya, igual que hay algunos que ganan dinero en una visita al casino, pero la mayoría "iran a por lana y saldran trasquilados".


----------



## Interesado (15 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, lo he leído entero. Pero disiento ligeramente de tu opinión; viendo el debate que se viene desarrollando en las últimas 48 horas en este hilo, para mí claramente la frase clave es ésta:
> 
> *we can also determine that volatility in trading patterns is no longer due to just adverse events but is becoming an increasingly intrinsic part of trading activity.*
> 
> ...



No, si en eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo.

De hecho, el post original era una forma "suave" de hacerle notar a Mulder, que su indicador de "mercado manipulado" es simplemente un indicador de "fallo en su sistema" -literalmente- porque no está modelando adecuadamente el mercado actual.

Lo que me preocupa no es tanto que gane o pierda con mis operaciones porque el "mercado está en mi contra", sino el hecho de que han cambiado las reglas de juego (nos guste o no) y que por tanto no nos podemos fiar de las herramientas habituales, y que la volatilidad no sólo va a ser alta estructuralmente, sino que va a ir en aumento a medida que las máquinas de HFT se vayan haciendo con la totalidad del mercado.

Porque esto cambia totalmente las estrategias, al gestión del capital y el apalancamiento con una volatilidad desbocada, e incluso hace plantearse el sentido de operar en bolsa para los que no intradiamos.

No son sólo palabras. Hay que cuestionarse todo a raíz de este "cambio de las reglas". Hasta el punto de que el backtesting de nuestros sistemas con datos anteriores a 2005 sea posiblemente inútil.


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2010)

Hay que tener en cuenta que los leones viven del dinero de las gacelas, es un poco como el timo de los trileros, primero te dejan ganar un poco para que piques y te creas que sabes el "truco" luego te hacen la trampa y te despluman. Con todo este tema del HFT no se ha llegado aún al punto de que sea "atractivo" ¿por qué? Porque con los sistemas antiguos, aunque te desplumaban con más o menos acierto, casi siempre se cumplían patrones, o soportes-resistencias, o niveles fibos, o figuras de chartismo o llámalo X. El problema ahora es que nadie ve nada donde fijarse, no tenemos nada de referencia para "predecir" o ver niveles, es momento de:

1.- Operar a larguisimo tiempo.
2.- Jugar a la ruleta.
3.- Tener información privilegiada.
4.- Dejarse llevar, lo que decía Kujire, si sube compro, si baja vendo. Sin estudios previos.

Ese es mi punto de vista ante la incertidumbre actual.



P.D: me estoy bajando documentación a cuchillo sobre el tema del HFT para leer en la playa.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2010)

El HFT es perversamente simplón, pero desesperantemente inalacanzable para nosotros.

Conceptualmente su código es muy sencillo (pura estadística para calcular qué barridos me interesan más, atendiendo a las órdenes de compra presentes).
Prácticamente cualquiera de nosotros podríamos programar un prototipo básico de eso.

Ahora bien, ese código no sirve de nada sin:

- equipos de última generación para los millones de cálculos quasi-RT (y no, no son PCs de 3000€...)

- conexiones de fibra óptica "privilegiadas" contra el market maker (esta es la parte más importante de un sistema HFT). De esta forma te aseguras recibir los updates de órdenes de compra/venta con delta de entre milésimas de segundo y algún que otro segundo completo.

En ese delta, el sistema calcula sus posibilidades y envía de vuelta sus órdenes propias correspondientes al MM.

Para cuando el resto de operadores han recibido los updates del MM, el HFT ya ha puesto sus órdenes en reacción a esos mismos updates, que él recibió tan sólo unos instantes antes.

Como en todas las disciplinas humanas en la vida, para pasar el rato basta cualquier equipamiento mediocre, pero cuando los márgenes de error son milimétricos, se necesita disponer de lo mejor de lo mejor. De ahí que el HFT sea económicamente inalcanzable para todo el que no sea un leoncio (y leoncio de los gordos, ojo).





pyn dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que los leones viven del dinero de las gacelas, es un poco como el timo de los trileros, primero te dejan ganar un poco para que piques y te creas que sabes el "truco" luego te hacen la trampa y te despluman. Con todo este tema del HFT no se ha llegado aún al punto de que sea "atractivo" ¿por qué? Porque con los sistemas antiguos, aunque te desplumaban con más o menos acierto, casi siempre se cumplían patrones, o soportes-resistencias, o niveles fibos, o figuras de chartismo o llámalo X. El problema ahora es que nadie ve nada donde fijarse, no tenemos nada de referencia para "predecir" o ver niveles, es momento de:
> 
> 1.- Operar a larguisimo tiempo.
> 2.- Jugar a la ruleta.
> ...


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2010)

Es lo de siempre pollastre, sí que podríamos hacernos con equipos que trabajasen a zettaflops, y con conexiones de Gb por segundo, otra cosa es que tengamos el dinero para costearnoslo.


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2010)

Por cierto:

JPMorgan ganó más de 4.800 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre - 15/07/10 - 2313098 - elEconomista.es



> El banco de inversión JPMorgan Chase ha comunicado que en el segundo trimestre tuvo unas ganancias netas de 4.800 millones de dólares (unos 3.742 millones de euros). Es decir, que alcanzó un beneficio por acción de 1,09 dólares, frente a los 28 centavos de dólares del segundo trimestre de 2009. *La doble vida de Wall Street: no hay que fiarse de los resultados bancarios*.
> El resultado es mucho mejor de lo esperado, ya que el *consenso del mercado esperaba ganancias de 74 centavos* por acción.
> Jamie Dimon, presidente y consejero delegado de la firma, explicó que "nuestro* beneficio aumentó hasta los 4.800 millones de dólares, incluyendo las ganancias logradas por una reducción de las reservas de unos 1.500 millones *(que no consideramos como ingresos ordinarios) que ha servido para compensar parcialmente un cargo de 550 millones en concepto de tasas en Reino Unido".
> Según Dimon, aunque en JPMorgan están contentos por "ver que los* impagos están cayendo, éstos permanecen en niveles extremadamente altos y las rentabilidades en nuestros negocios de préstamos al consumo sigue siendo inaceptable*. Estos negocios no han cumplido con las expectativas ni han generado rendimientos satisfactorios para nuestros accionistas", considera el presidente de la entidad, que añade que "es demasiado pronto para ver cuántas mejoras veremos desde aquí".


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, lo he leído entero. Pero disiento ligeramente de tu opinión; viendo el debate que se viene desarrollando en las últimas 48 horas en este hilo, para mí claramente la frase clave es ésta:
> 
> *we can also determine that volatility in trading patterns is no longer due to just adverse events but is becoming an increasingly intrinsic part of trading activity.*
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que esto ha venido para quedarse, pero no cuando dices que las manipulaciones no son temporales porque si lo son, la clave que intento explicar es que hay momentos en que el mercado está manipulado y en otras hace 'lo que debe', esta es la madre de todas las cuestiones sobre manipulación. Definir cuando el mercado hace lo que debe y cuando no.

Estamos hablando de un mercado donde cotizan empresas comerciales que tienen unos rendimientos, de la economía del mundo, de que tal pais está en crisis de deuda, de lo que vale cada moneda en el mercado, incluso de política, etc. Por muy manipulada que esté la bolsa esto aun no trata de elegir si la bolita cae en el rojo o en el negro.

Abrimos o cerramos posiciones no por ver si vamos a tener suerte o no, sino porque tenemos un fundamento de que una cotización concreta subirá o bajará, si esto es un casino como comentas ¿donde está el límite entonces? ¿que te hace entrar o salir comprado o vendido? ¿estadística? ¿ciclo estacional? ¿indicador susurrante? Hay algo que te dice esto subirá o bajará y lo único que dejas al azar es la posibilidad de que salten el stop loss, pero hay 'algo' en tu sistema que normalmente funcionará y te hará ganar dinero.

Si esto es un casino no hay sistema posible que valga, nos pasaremos el tiempo viendo si la inclinación de la ruleta tiende hacia un lado o no pero ya no hablamos de un mercado sino de otra cosa.

Esa es precisamente la cuestión que se me queda colgando cada vez que aparece Kujire por aquí. Por otra parte me asusta saber que los únicos que hablais en esos términos de las bolsas sois los que hacen intradías solamente. No parece contar el hecho de haya medio o largo plazo, o es algo que se asocia a operadores que tengan mucho dinero pero yo no lo veo así.

Sin embargo, alguien con un stop-loss podría entrar un día en el mercado y mantener una posición varios meses ganando, por ejemplo alguien que se pusiera corto en los 1200 del mini-S&P durante el pasado mes de abril seguiría manteniendo una posición ganadora pero ¿hasta cuando y hasta donde? este tipo de previsiones cuentan mucho, incluso aunque se esté todo el día mirando el gráfico.

Ahora tal vez salga alguien que me diga, es que para el S&P hacen falta muchas garantías y hay vencimientos, ok, ¿y si nos metemos en CFD's, donde además de dosificar la 'apuesta' no hay vencimientos, qué?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2010)

Los datos han sido un desastre

De Cárpatos

Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de Nueva York	[Imprimir]	


Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de Nueva York queda en 5,08 mucho peor de lo esperado que era 18,5.


Esto es tirar de freno de mano en cuarta marcha.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2010)

Pero si es que en l/p y m/p, esta gente con sus farrullerías son capaces hasta de quitarle le fé a Cristo, Mulder...

La verdad sea dicha, hace ya mucho tiempo que las bolsas no están correlacionadas con la economía real (y por extensión, con el estado real de las empresas que cotizan en ellas). Unas veces se dice que las bolsas descuentan a futuro los 6 siguientes meses de economía real... otras veces que si reflejan a 6 meses pasados hacia atrás... 

Sea como fuere, si te das cuenta, al final del día no hacemos más que buscarnos excusas para intentar explicar por qué cojones el mundo real hace una cosa, y las bolsas otra.

Si tiro de navaja de Occam, no puedo por menos que concluir que la solución más sencilla es también la más probable: la manipulación de los mercados es quasi-permanente, y cuando un mercado deja de ser predecible (siquiera moderadamente predecible, al menos), eso hace que los analistas salgan huyendo de él (pues nada puede joder más a un analista, que el hecho de que comparen la bolsa con un casino. A mí, que he invertido muchísimas horas en estudio y desarrollo de mis sistemas, me jode tela cada vez que oigo a alguien decir eso.)

Y eso es lo que yo veo que está pasando con el l/p y un poco incluso con el m/p... que está dejando de obedecer a cualquier tipo de regla o lógica, que está completamente descorrelacionado con el mundo real y la economía real (más de lo que ya solía estar) y que eso lo aleja cada vez más del mundo del análisis, y lo acerca peligrosamente al mundo del azar.

Tú mismo, Mulder, en los últimos tiempos te tiras de los pelos (y con mucha razón) cuando ves que los índices, incluso los que tú considerabas "serios", hacen lo que les sale de los cojones, campan por sus respetos sin rendir vasallaje ante análisis ninguno.

Hoy por hoy.... y tal y como está la cosa, y atendiendo a mi propio caso como ejemplo.... yo veo más futuro, ganancias, y posibilidades de vivir de los mercados en el estricto intradiario únicamente.

O al menos es mi opinión... que puede que no sea la verdad de la situación, pero es lo que yo pienso en este momento, viendo el sesgo que están tomando las cosas.



Mulder dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que esto ha venido para quedarse, pero no cuando dices que las manipulaciones no son temporales porque si lo son, la clave que intento explicar es que hay momentos en que el mercado está manipulado y en otras hace 'lo que debe', esta es la madre de todas las cuestiones sobre manipulación. Definir cuando el mercado hace lo que debe y cuando no.
> 
> Estamos hablando de un mercado donde cotizan empresas comerciales que tienen unos rendimientos, de la economía del mundo, de que tal pais está en crisis de deuda, de lo que vale cada moneda en el mercado, incluso de política, etc. Por muy manipulada que esté la bolsa esto aun no trata de elegir si la bolita cae en el rojo o en el negro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero si es que en l/p y m/p, esta gente con sus farrullerías son capaces hasta de quitarle le fé a Cristo, Mulder...



Yo este mismo año he acertado los máximos de enero, los mínimos de febrero, la caida de mayo e incluso tengo pronosticado un máximo intermedio para julio que dije que empezaría en junio.

Esto quiere decir que mis sistemas han acertado a largo plazo y, de momento, siguen haciéndolo. Luego hay que intentar hilar más fino, averiguar semana exacta, día exacto, hora exacta. Esto es más dificil, pero aun así no tanto, en este foro hay varios testigos que han visto como soy capaz de predecir muchas fechas donde pasa algo 'gordo' y la predicción se ha cumplido. Sé de gente que no ha abierto la boca y ha seguido las recomendaciones sobre acciones que he hecho y ha ganado una pasta.

¡¡¡La última predicción que hice no se cumplio!!! Es decir, tengo mi sistema X que predice las fechas en que pasará algo y todo se va cumpliendo hasta que un día (y ese día fue hace muy poco) sucedió algo que no se cumplió ¿está claro, no? algo en el mercado ha cambiado y se debe a una manipulación, de lo contrario tendríamos un mercado no manipulado y el sistema habría cumplido porque se habrían cumplido sus reglas. Y lo mejor de todo es que sabemos la fecha exacta en la que el mercado dejó de ser lo que era hasta ahora y todavía mejor, podremos saber cuando el mercado volverá a su realidad de siempre, que será cuando estas predicciones vuelvan a cumplirse, porque sé que ocurrirá algún día.

A esto me refiero cuando hablo de manipulación de mercado, no son lloros ni lamentos, hablo de un sistema eficaz que ha dejado de serlo hace muy poco tiempo pero ha estado acertando muchísimas veces.

Aun sin estar las bolsas correlacionadas con la economía y todo que quieras añadir al hecho de que las bolsas vayan a la suya el caso es que si mi sistema deja de funcionar ¿que te asegura que el tuyo, aun siendo intradía, no cambie? y vuelvo a decir ¿donde está el límite? si un día entras largo porque tu sistema te dice largos y el mercado se va hacia abajo, y eso empieza a ocurrir todos los días uno detrás de otro....ok, cambiamos el sistema donde era largos ahora es cortos, pero lo haces así y ahora el mercado vuelve a subir donde ahora dice cortos que antes quería decir largos....etc etc.

La pregunta es ¿que ha de ocurrir para que te salgas del mercado y creer que esto es imposible?


----------



## tarrito (15 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes,

A lo que comenta Mulder de que con sus pronósticos en los últimos tiempos se podría haber ganado mucha pasta, es cierto, doy fe de ello como seguidor del hilo que soy desde hace algo más de un año aproximadamente.
La cosa está en fiarse de las predicciones que alguien da por un foro e invertir el dinerillo de cada un@ en esto. 
Ojo, repito, (y en mi opinión) los aciertos de Mulder me parecen sencillamente espectaculares.
A lo que se comenta como día “X” en el cambio en la forma de funcionar el Mercado, apuntaría el 7 de Mayo (reunión ECOFIN) y posterior rebotón del día 8 … a partir de ahí, almenos yo, entiendo menos si cabe cómo funciona esto de la Bolsa.
Respecto a Kujire, mencionar que también suele acertar a menudo, todavía recuerdo las dos semanas que estuvo twitteando TODOS sus movimientos en el SP500, aquello fue impresionante y muy instructivo.
No menosprecio los comentarios de l@s demás forer@s … lo buenos gráficos de Lascosas, acertados comentarios de Pollastre, echo en falta últimamente a Luca, también a Don Pepito … en fin, que siguiendo el hilo y si se quiere, se puede aprender mucho y bueno de TOD@S. GRACIAS!


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2010)

Ibex y stoxx clavados todo el santo día en la misma banda así arda la bolsa


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ibex y stoxx clavados todo el santo día en la misma banda así arda la bolsa



El Stoxx acaba de pasar claramente la MM200 a 10 minutos, esto empieza a ponerse bonito, al menos mientras no la recupere.


----------



## Gamu (15 Jul 2010)

Se deja casi 100 puntos en minutos, ¿que ha pasado? ¿han cambiado el modo de las maquinitas a SELL?


----------



## tarrito (15 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Se deja casi 100 puntos en minutos, ¿que ha pasado? ¿han cambiado el modo de las maquinitas a SELL?



Esta es la excusa, creo ...

De Cárpatos:


Indicador de negocios de la FED de Phildelphia de julio baja a 5,1 peor de lo esperado que era 10 y peor que el anterior que era 8.

Como vemos, otro dato regional que sale malo y este peor porque se esperaba subida y sale bajada y muy dura.

Malo para los mercados, bueno para los bonos y bueno para el dólar.


----------



## rosonero (15 Jul 2010)

De Cárpatos
_ Indicador de negocios de la FED de Phildelphia de julio baja a 5,1 peor de lo esperado que era 10 y peor que el anterior que era 8_

Pd.por poner una excusa, vaya !!

Ja ja, coincidimos


----------



## Gamu (15 Jul 2010)

Pero si esta semana han salido un monton de malos datos y esto tiraba para arriba que no veas.

Casi 150 puntos en minutos.

Al que especule apalancado más le vale no ir a por un café, le pueden dejar el culo como la bandera de japón.


----------



## Interesado (15 Jul 2010)

Pues parece que va en serio...

A mi me da la impresión de que los índices, con todo, al final acaban yendo dónde tienen que ir, no sin antes extremar el dolor y hacer todo tipo de piruetas.

Se puede ver como una prueba de la manipulación (que cuando para vuelve a la normalidad) o podría ser una ilusión creada por la elevada volatilidad.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

Pues ya iba siendo hora de que bajáramos como dios manda que esto ya duraba demasiado. Creo que voy a crear oficialmente el Mulder's Stock Manipulation Index, desde que tengo datos (que tampoco es de hace mucho, varios meses atrás) y voy a meterlo en un gráfico a ver que pasa.

De todas formas puedo conseguir datos de cualquier momento pero he de currarmelo más, a ver si lo puedo automatizar y soy capaz de aplicarlo a cualquier índice o acción de mi BB.DD.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2010)

Esas certificaciones tonuel, ya van marchando... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Gamu (15 Jul 2010)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esas certificaciones tonuel, ya van marchando... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡




un -1,5% no se certifica!!!! eso es una minibajada...

Veremos como acaba el día, lo mismo es que se les ha "ido la mano" repartiendo papel y acaban haciendo remontar el indice, para que así la gente se ponga larga dejando stops mas amplios... que doleran más la siguiente vez.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> un -1,5% no se certifica!!!! eso es una minibajada...
> 
> Veremos como acaba el día, lo mismo es que se les ha "ido la mano" repartiendo papel y acaban haciendo remontar el indice, para que así la gente se ponga larga dejando stops mas amplios... que doleran más la siguiente vez.



Pues en el Stoxx se han pasado el fuerte soporte de 2700 y además de forma clara, aunque han vuelto a ese lugar de nuevo, no parece un 'fat finger'.

A ver como lo hacen de aquí al cierre.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2010)

Ya se que -1,5% no se certifica pero esa caida en barrena no augura nada bueno, quizas quede en susto pero lo dudo


----------



## Josh Cluni (15 Jul 2010)

A pesar de no postear demasiado en este hilo, apreciaría si alguno de los habituales pudiera responderme a una pregunta de pardillazo.

A las empresas que empiezan a cotizar bolsa, como se les puede aplicar el análisis técnico si carecen de gráfico? ienso:

Hay algún método o mejor meterse únicamente en valores que ya llevan tiempo cotizando?


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2010)

Y mientras tanto el dol@r se va a 1,29... si es ejjjque... yo ya no sé pa donde tirar...


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> A pesar de no postear demasiado en este hilo, apreciaría si alguno de los habituales pudiera responderme a una pregunta de pardillazo.
> 
> A las empresas que empiezan a cotizar bolsa, como se les puede aplicar el análisis técnico si carecen de gráfico? ienso:
> 
> Hay algún método o mejor meterse únicamente en valores que ya llevan tiempo cotizando?



En una palabra: fundamentales.


----------



## Gamu (15 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En una palabra: fundamentales.



También es importante ver que porcentaje sale a bolsa, si es inferior al 50% date por jodido. 

Por muchos fundamentales que tenga, el dueño de la mayoría de las acciones puede "tirar" el valor con extrema facilidad sin temor a represalias del resto de accionistas, también puede descapitalizar la entidad, o pagarse a si mismo un sueldazo por administrar la empresa... 

En definitiva, una OPV donde solo venden una pequeña parte de la empresa tiene todos los números de ser un robo al pequeño accionista, por muy buenos fundamentales que tenga la empresa.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2010)

Los pepones siguen inquietos


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2010)

Las OPVs, salvo en tendencia desbocada alcista de la bolsa, es de pardillos.

Consiste en colocar papel y más papel.

Nunca mais


----------



## Josh Cluni (15 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> También es importante ver que porcentaje sale a bolsa, si es inferior al 50% date por jodido.
> 
> Por muchos fundamentales que tenga, el dueño de la mayoría de las acciones puede "tirar" el valor con extrema facilidad sin temor a represalias del resto de accionistas, también puede descapitalizar la entidad, o pagarse a si mismo un sueldazo por administrar la empresa...
> 
> En definitiva, una OPV donde solo venden una pequeña parte de la empresa tiene todos los números de ser un robo al pequeño accionista, por muy buenos fundamentales que tenga la empresa.



En este caso está un 70% en el mercado. Los fundamentales parecen buenos. De todas formas es una cantidad simbólica lo invertido. Lo que pasa es que no tengo ni idea de donde poner el stop, al carecer de referencias anteriores. Supongo que límite lo dará cuando se gaste el tubo de vaselina ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> También es importante ver que porcentaje sale a bolsa, si es inferior al 50% date por jodido.
> 
> Por muchos fundamentales que tenga, el dueño de la mayoría de las acciones puede "tirar" el valor con extrema facilidad sin temor a represalias del resto de accionistas, también puede descapitalizar la entidad, o pagarse a si mismo un sueldazo por administrar la empresa...
> 
> En definitiva, una OPV donde solo venden una pequeña parte de la empresa tiene todos los números de ser un robo al pequeño accionista, por muy buenos fundamentales que tenga la empresa.




Solaria, que recuerdos...


----------



## debianita (15 Jul 2010)

Estoy apuntado, en breve apretaré el gatillo y mandaré mi primer medio cargador gordo en un etf inverso de guarribex. A ver mañana... con los vencimientos a la vuelta de la esquina no me fio un pelo. No lo pienso soltar hasta ver los 6k de nuestro querido indice.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jul 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Solaria, que recuerdos...



Y criteria, y renovables, y terra y...

Es uno de las 5 cosas que no se deben hacer según Fisher ( uno de mis ídolos), jamás jamás, jamás ir a por una opv.

Visa Inc.: NYSE:V quotes & news - Google Finance

Danaos Corporation: NYSEAC quotes & news - Google Finance

Estas son otra OPV... seguro que alguna de las compañías os suena...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Y criteria, y renovables, y terra y...
> 
> Es uno de las 5 cosas que no se deben hacer según Fisher ( uno de mis ídolos), jamás jamás, jamás ir a por una opv.
> 
> ...



A V, la espero placidamente en los 40$.


----------



## carloszorro (15 Jul 2010)

Las acciones hay que dejarlas bailar unos añitos para estudiar como respiran, entrar en una OPV es ir a ciegas, no existe historial de precios por lo tanto no hay estrategia posible.


----------



## debianita (15 Jul 2010)

Mix, has visto este engendro? Estoy por meter la propina para que mis nietos puedan comer latunes 

ProShares UltraShort QQQ (ETF): NYSE:QID quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Por ahora el recuento sigue su curso: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-julio-2010-a-19.html#post3005783

Podríamos haber visto hoy el final de la subonda2 de 3 de C, aunque me sigue gustando más sobre el 1042x, como fibo61,8% de la subonda1 de 3 de C y línea clavicular del HCH...

Ya llevamos unos cuantos días, en los que entra mucha gacela, el estado de sobrecompra es alto, así que en breve tocará romper a la baja y proseguir la tendencia...

Recuerden que las ondas3 son las más verticales... 

Saludos...

PD: Mi recomendación: Cuando esté claro el final de la subonda2, abrir cortos poco apalancados con SL por encima del final de la subonda2 y dejarlos correr, si todo sale bien, ampliar cortos en cada rebote, el que consiga hacerse toda la subonda3 se forra... )


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha sido negativo. Hoy el dia ha tenido cuatro fases claramente diferenciadas:

- Compras en la primera hora de la mañana.
- Ventas desde ese momento hasta las 11:15.
- Compras hasta las 13:30.
- Ventas desde ese momento al final de la sesión.

Los datos de subasta no me aparecen pero filtrando sale que han vendido.

Parece que por fin tenemos datos claros de los leoncios, han vendido y esperan que mañana haya gap a la baja.

edito: no me he acordado de que mañana hay vencimiento en el Ibex, pues nada, hoy no se pueden sacar conclusiones, ya decía yo que estaba muy claro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2010)

Mulder, recuerda cambiar el vencimiento mañana, que luego los datos te salen distorsionados... 

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (15 Jul 2010)

En USA se están preparando movimientos de subida fuertes. A ver si se materializan.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2010)

que esta pasando al euro???????????????????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que esta pasando al euro???????????????????



En mi humilde opinión, está acabando la onda4 de C, cuando la acabe, seguirá bajando para acabar la quinta... a ver si acertamos el objetivo 1.12 o

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (15 Jul 2010)

Ahora mismo interesa un dólar débil respecto al Euro.

P.D. 1.35 Objetivo 2-3 meses


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Las acciones hay que dejarlas bailar unos añitos para estudiar como respiran, entrar en una OPV es ir a ciegas, no existe historial de precios por lo tanto no hay estrategia posible.



Además de ser cierto lo que indicas, no sé que ve de atractivo la peña en comprar unos papelitos que los colocan lo más caro posible y que "intentan reflejar" la situación de una entidad en la que se han puesto guapos los números en los 2 últimos ejercicios.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Además de ser cierto lo que indicas, no sé que ve de atractivo la peña en comprar unos papelitos que los colocan lo más caro posible y que "intentan reflejar" la situación de una entidad en la que se han puesto guapos los números en los 2 últimos ejercicios.



El que no lo sepa lo empapelarán vivo. Con ellos cuentan los leoncios.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El que no lo sepa lo empapelarán vivo. Con ellos cuentan los leoncios.



y acuden todos los viejetes en masa, oooiga


----------



## tarrito (15 Jul 2010)

aaiii!!! que me LOL !!!

El BCE insta a los bancos a que no dar dividendos para aumentar el crédito - 15/07/10 - 2314655 - elEconomista.es

¿os lo imagináis?
uno que sé empezaría a tocarse ...


----------



## carvil (15 Jul 2010)

Buenas noches 

El control sigue siendo alcista 8: Niveles importantes en el E-Mini 1102 y 1065


Salu2


----------



## Cordobesa (15 Jul 2010)

Esta es la nueva herramienta de trading.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> El control sigue siendo alcista 8: Niveles importantes en el E-Mini 1102 y 1065
> 
> Salu2



Hola Carvil...  Qué raro que no hayan cerrado el gap en el S&P contado, no? 1078,75. Se han quedado en 1080,53

Parece que los recuentos vuelven a coincidir a ambos lados del charco... aunque los máximos del Ibex (enero) y del S&P (abril) sean distintos. 

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (15 Jul 2010)

Han bajado a pescar en el SP y luego 4 velas de un total de 6 puntos. La tuneladora trabajando a destajo.

Hay un nivel clave en los 1092 SP contado. Si en estos minutos se rompen los 1105 contado podrían aparecer....


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2010)

¿Qué ha pasado en el SP?

Se está marcando unas velas verdes de escándalo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2010)

vamos a subir mucho pa luego caer mucho pero que muchisimo pero todo a su debido momento


----------



## Cordobesa (15 Jul 2010)

Y luego volverá a subir...la bolsa es así.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2010)

los resultados saldran muy buenos y de las malas noticias macro solo se acordaran cuando esten muy arriba


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado en el SP?
> 
> Se está marcando unas velas verdes de escándalo.









> Siento no anunciarme pero me dijeron que dijera​



SORPRESA SORPRESA​ :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2010)

ninguna mano de dios , esto ya a pasado 2 veces los resultados tan buenos de las empresas tienen mas influencia que los malos datos macro ya bajaremos pero antes parece que habran nuevos maximos


----------



## debianita (15 Jul 2010)

La mano divina ... acaban en verde los usanos. He hablado con Soros, me va a subir a los indices para que pueda vender caro :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2010)

Han dejado secos a los cortos


----------



## Cordobesa (15 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Han dejado secos a los cortos



Ya lo había avisado, estaban arrancando la tuneladora::

P.D. Algún rumor dice que van a ser unos últimos minutos moviditos. Veamos la fiabilidad de la fuente.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2010)

no creo que sea la mano divina , el movimiento del euro estaba avisando y esto ya a pasado anteriormente en temporada de resultados , catastroficas tendrian que ser los datos macro para que esto baje cuando parece que los resultados son magnificos , señores no queda otra que subir al tren


----------



## tarrito (15 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Ya lo había avisado, estaban arrancando la tuneladora::
> 
> P.D. Algún rumor dice que van a ser unos últimos minutos moviditos. Veamos la fiabilidad de la fuente.



aclaremos conceptos por favor, la foto de la tuneladora y la mano Divina no "deberían" provocar el mismo movimiento en el mercado ... me lo explique alguien, porfi :


----------



## Cordobesa (15 Jul 2010)

Con la caída del SP en 10 minutos de 6 puntos se han abierto cortos, daba señal. En ese momento sacan la tuneladora y abren la zona anual (sin la u) de los que abrieron los cortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2010)

Menuda escabechina han hecho


----------



## Cordobesa (15 Jul 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues deja esa fuente y pásate a una piscina8:



Deja que siga subiendo. De momento esto marcha bien


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2010)

Mañana hay vencimiento.

Hasta después del vencimiento, mejor dejarlo pasar (tanto al alza como a la baja).


----------



## Misterio (15 Jul 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ninguna mano de dios , esto ya a pasado 2 veces los resultados tan buenos de las empresas tienen mas influencia que los malos datos macro ya bajaremos pero antes parece que habran nuevos maximos



Los resultados tan buenos de las empresas sobre todo de los bancos ya se yo como van, el ejemplo lo tenemos en casa, aunque los americanos se llevan la palma.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...se-une-la-fiesta-de-los-fallos-contables.html


----------



## debianita (15 Jul 2010)

Los osos corren apavoridos con sus ojetes rojetes cual bandera japonesa. Almenos tienen verguenza y no cerrarán por encima de los 1.1k del esepe


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los osos corren apavoridos con sus ojetes rojetes cual bandera japonesa. Almenos tienen verguenza y no cerrarán por encima de los 1.1k del esepe



Sasto! esto es el comportamiento normal del mercado, lo que hemos asistido en la última media hora es un cierre de posiciones cortas, así de sencillo, que se había abierto con motivo de los malos resultados de JPM. Hace media hora llegó el rumor de que GS habría llegado a un acuerdo con la SEC para zanjar el tema de los derivados de Paulson, he ahí el momento del pánico entre los oseznos que salen del mercado por patas jaja


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2010)

los resultados de jpm fueron muy buenos amañados o no , los malos fueron los datos macro


----------



## rafaxl (15 Jul 2010)

Joder el Ibex que pepon anda ya a estas horas. Cada vez huele mas a quemado el ambiente.

Suerte compañeros, mañana vencimientos...

Echamos una??


----------



## carvil (15 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Carvil...  Qué raro que no hayan cerrado el gap en el S&P contado, no? 1078,75. Se han quedado en 1080,53
> 
> Parece que los recuentos vuelven a coincidir a ambos lados del charco... aunque los máximos del Ibex (enero) y del S&P (abril) sean distintos.
> 
> Saludos...



El crudo tocó el soporte y estamos en un tira y afloja con OpEx

Cuando le tocaba hacer el maximo al Euro

Echa un vistazo a EWP


Salu2


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2010)

Buenos días! El stoxxx se ha despertado en la zona de ayer. En el nocturno recuperó parte de la bajada para quedarse en los 2717, hoy está en la zona de los 2700, zona clave que, de perderse, tiene recorrido para abajo. Aunque todo indica que con el vencimiento de los futuros del Ibex y del Dax, no querrán que esto se tiña de rojo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Si el Stoxx cierra algún día por debajo de 2700 a las 22 horas ese será el día que empiece la tendencia bajista de nuevo, aunque estos dos últimos días ya apuntan que los cortos podrían prosperar a medio plazo, sin embargo creo que aun es pronto para iniciar cortos y es posible que hoy tengamos un movimiento a la contra, aunque no importante, una especie de pull-back.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jul 2010)

joderrrrrrrrrrr. he estado palmando durante 2 meses con iberia y urbas y ahora que por fin me doy por vencido empiezan a subir.......... sigo corto y en el momento que me pueda salir mando esto a la miellllda. Prefiero gastarme el dinero en cosas mas provechosas sexo, drogas y alcohol.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> El crudo tocó el soporte y estamos en un tira y afloja con OpEx
> 
> Cuando le tocaba hacer el maximo al Euro
> 
> ...



Buenos días... lo de EWP no lo había mirado nunca, pero pide cortos a gritos... 

Largo en miniibex 10135, SL 10095. Ahora subo un gráfico intradía...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Si el Stoxx cierra algún día por debajo de 2700 a las 22 horas ese será el día que empiece la tendencia bajista de nuevo, aunque estos dos últimos días ya apuntan que los cortos podrían prosperar a medio plazo, sin embargo creo que aun es pronto para iniciar cortos y es posible que hoy tengamos un movimiento a la contra, aunque no importante, una especie de pull-back.




Hoy tiene pinta de día soporífero, de esos para estar haciendo otras cosas y el lunes empezar con las energías renovadas, no creo que nos perdamos nada por estar fuera hoy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jul 2010)

el problema es si perderemos algo por estar dentro hoy??????


----------



## carloszorro (16 Jul 2010)

*El Nikkei baja el 2,86% hasta los 9.408,36 puntos*

La bolsa de Tokio cerró la sesión de este viernes con fuertes caídas, a causa de una nueva alza del yen, que alcanzó su nivel más alto del año frente al dólar, una mala noticia para los exportadores.

El Nikkei cayó hoy al cierre 277,17 puntos, o el 2,86%, hasta situarse en los 9.408,36 puntos. 

El índice Topix, que agrupa a todos los valores de la primera sección, perdió por su parte 16,02 puntos, el 1,87%, hasta los 840,58 enteros.


El Nikkei baja el 2,86% hasta los 9.408,36 puntos - 16/07/10 - 2315252 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el problema es si perderemos algo por estar dentro hoy??????



Cuidadin con el vencimiento, imprevisible donde los haya.


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el problema es si perderemos algo por estar dentro hoy??????



Yo personalmente, para hacer tradin diario, nunca en día de vencimiento, suelen ser días volátiles e imprevisibles.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Suerte que me he imaginado donde bajaban y le he dado un poco de margen al SL... 







Saludos...


----------



## Nico (16 Jul 2010)

Maese Pollastre había indicado claramente los máximos esperados para el Ibex. Mi último lote de ETFs IBEX INVERSO los pude pillar por esa zona (en torno a los 10300). Por supuesto que si esto se dispara luego a los 10700 lo insultaré y vilipendiaré de mal modo pero, por el momento la pegó con acierto y justeza.



Es muy bueno el trabajo conjunto que se logra en este foro.


----------



## rosonero (16 Jul 2010)

Buenos días !!!

¿Dónde creéis que llevarán al Stoxx a su vencimiento de ahora a las 12:00?

Pd. 2 minutos después: parece que pa'arriba


----------



## no_loko (16 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Es muy bueno el trabajo conjunto que se logra en este foro.



Es cierto, perdemos todos pasta por igual ::. Trabajo en equipo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

En mi modesta opinión Ibex y Stoxx están ahora mismo tocados y han de bajar, aunque como ayer empezaron hoy podríamos tener un pequeño rebote al alza para comenzar con las bajadas de nuevo, sobre todo a partir de la semana que viene cuando los vencimientos light de esta ya estén pasados.

El S&P va por otro lado, aunque está pisando el borde del abismo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días !!!
> 
> ¿Dónde creéis que llevarán al Stoxx a su vencimiento de ahora a las 12:00?
> 
> Pd. 2 minutos después: parece que pa'arriba



Ayer Cárpatos comentaba que lo querían dejar en el 2700.


----------



## pollastre (16 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Maese Pollastre había indicado claramente los máximos esperados para el Ibex. Mi último lote de ETFs IBEX INVERSO los pude pillar por esa zona (en torno a los 10300). * Por supuesto que si esto se dispara luego a los 10700 lo insultaré y vilipendiaré de mal modo* pero, por el momento la pegó con acierto y justeza.
> 
> 
> 
> Es muy bueno el trabajo conjunto que se logra en este foro.




Dentro de poco me veo como el Cálico Electrónico: "Dame, dame en el culete!!!" ::::::


----------



## rosonero (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer Cárpatos comentaba que lo querían dejar en el 2700.



Pues se les está yendo la mano


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Vendido el mini-largo en 10195... abro un mini-corto en 10195 pero en el vencimiento agosto... y me voy a nadar un rato, pasadlo bien, nos leemos luego... 

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (16 Jul 2010)

Le están pegando un meneo fino al IBEX.

A ver qué hacen después del vencimiento... esperemos que se vaya al hoyo.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Es cierto, perdemos todos pasta por igual ::. Trabajo en equipo.
> 
> Saludos.



Por favor, no nos meta a todos en el mismo saco. Con humildad .

Todavía el Forex se sigue comportando como dios manda. Veremos lo que dura.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

Ha vuelto Pepón señores, esta tarde a las 16 pónganse el traje de luto porque lo vamos a enterrar.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha vuelto Pepón señores, esta tarde a las 16 pónganse el traje de luto porque lo vamos a enterrar.



Más bien a incinerar


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (16 Jul 2010)

Hoy a las 12 de la noche acaba el plazo de la oferta de Telefónica sobre la operadora brasileña Vivo.
¿Que opináis sobre dicha OPA?
¿Es caro el precio ofrecido?
¿De llevarse a cabo esa operación, será rentable para Telefónica?

Y lo que más me interesa: Necesito vender dentro de poco unas cuantas acciones. ¿Puedo poner de precio de venta los 17€? 
Gracias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jul 2010)

AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG va a dejar de ganar dividendos?????????

Mulder, porque a las 16:00 va a pasar algo?


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG va a dejar de ganar dividendos?????????
> 
> Mulder, porque a las 16:00 va a pasar algo?



Entre otras razones porque a esa hora vencen opciones USA.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... comprado el mini-ibex a 10105... (vendido a 10195, vencimiento agosto). Nos volvemos a parar en la línea que dibujaba esta mañana. Momento clave.

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

Parece que a Pepón ya lo han puesto en las brasas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Entro largo en el vto agosto por si aguanta el soporte, SL muy ajustado...

10085... SL 10055 a la mínima que pueda lo subo...

Saludos...

PD: Subo el SL a 10090, salta el SL


----------



## Josh Cluni (16 Jul 2010)

A pesar de estar la cosa alcista desde hace algunas semanas, las energéticas alemanas (Eon, RWE) no levantan cabeza y hoy mismo les están dando de lo lindo. 

Alguien sabe a que se debe? ienso: 

Sobretodo Eon empieza a tener aparente pinta de ganga, si se compara con los 18,19 € de mínimos. La verdad es que está haciendo desde finales de abril un canal bajista de libro.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

No estamos dando el gran ostiazo y medio foro de vacaciones, espero que nadie se haya ido a la playa dejando largos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Ya advertíamos del momento clave, ha sido perder la línea de tendencia alcista y caer 100 puntos del tirón... 

Saludos...

PD: Donde estan los que decían que estábamos alcistas...? )


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

Algunas siguen trabajando a destajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2010)

estamos pero que muy alcistas en cualquier momento se cansaran de comprar barato


----------



## tarrito (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No estamos dando el gran ostiazo y medio foro de vacaciones, espero que nadie se haya ido a la playa dejando largos



espere a ver esto por debajo de 10K y verá como nos asomamos ... a saludar y tal ...  :XX:


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estamos pero que muy alcistas en cualquier momento se cansaran de comprar barato



Por supuesto que si.....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2010)

me puedo equivocar como muchas veces pero creo que nos la estan jugando , pero el movimiento tendria que ser ya mismo ::


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me puedo equivocar como muchas veces pero creo que nos la estan jugando , pero el movimiento tendria que ser ya mismo ::



Estamos muy cerquita del punto de rebote...

Ahora...si no recupera para abajo y fuerte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Por el barranquillo... )


----------



## Interesado (16 Jul 2010)

A la mierda los 10.000...






EDIT: Jojojo... Que pena que no tuviera narices de meterle con "to'lo gordo".


----------



## Misterio (16 Jul 2010)

Universidad de Michigan	[Imprimir]	



66,5 mucho peor de lo esperado


----------



## @@strom (16 Jul 2010)

No falla, cada vez que el Señor Cava se pone alcista esto se da la vuelta.
Su página es el mejor indicador de sentimiento que existe.
Sp por debajo de1080 puntos y BAc dándose un castañazo de cuidado.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

Ha recuperado rápidamente los 9980.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por supuesto que si.....



Al final se impone la lógica.

En el SP se respta la directriz descendente. Disfrutemos del viaje.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2010)

Largos agonizando


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

El EUR/JPY pegándose un hostión de los buenos.

Y no voy dentro, su puta madre.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

De nuevo se recupera ese 9980. A ver hasta donde se estira


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

El SP va a pegar ahora otro arreón a la baja (está en 1078)


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El SP va a pegar ahora otro arreón a la baja (está en 1078)



De momento aguanta en 1078,75. Aguantemos también

Tiene pinta de recuperar los 1080.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Por fin se cerró el gap del S&P contado del día 12-13 de julio... Nos hemos quedado con un triple techo en 1099...
Lo que está claro, es que el vencimiento lo querían en 10.000...

Parece el comienzo de la Onda3 de C, este fin de semana tocará mirar muchos gráficos... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> De momento aguanta en 1078,75. Aguantemos también
> 
> Tiene pinta de recuperar los 1080.



Estocástico cruzando a la baja su media en la zona de sobrecompra, MACD girando para abajo ..... La estructura de la pauta de precio no tiene pinta de haber tocado suelo intradiario.

Hará lo que tenga que hacer, pero si va largo vaya con cuidado.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por fin se cerró el gap del S&P contado del día 12-13 de julio... Nos hemos quedado con un triple techo en 1099...
> Lo que está claro, es que el vencimiento lo querían en 10.000...
> 
> Parece el comienzo de la Onda3 de C, este fin de semana tocará mirar muchos gráficos... 8:
> ...



¿qué proyección a la baja de sale? más - menos


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2010)

El beneficio de Citigroup cayó un 36,9% en el segundo trimestre, hasta 2.697 millones - 16/07/10 - 2316916 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

A mi el gráfico a 5 minutos (proyección) me sigue aguantando los 1078.
De momento sigo dentro en IBEX desde el famoso 9980


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2010)

parece que el ibex es el mas pepon por cierto ecri en -9,8 despues de la subida viene la gran caida


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> A mi el gráfico a 5 minutos (proyección) me sigue aguantando los 1078.
> De momento sigo dentro en IBEX desde el famoso 9980



¿qué indicadores usas para seguir ese rango horario?


----------



## debianita (16 Jul 2010)

Metido medio cargador ETF inverso ibex, objetivo: venderlo cuando nuestro maravilloso indice llegue a los 6k :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué proyección a la baja de sale? más - menos



Espero que no me llame agorero, pero la Onda3 en un impulso NUNCA es la más corta... (de las ondas1, 3 y 5), la extensión de la onda1 fue de 3000 puntos... (11566-8563). El máximo de la Onda2 creo que quedará en 10318... haga cálculos...

Saludos...

PD: Siempre queda la opción que la 5 sea la más corta... o
PD2: Yo siempre había hablado del rango 7K8-8K1... para el final de la Onda3, no de la subonda3... veremos...


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué indicadores usas para seguir ese rango horario?



Ni idea, es un software propio que nos marca proyección del índice a 5 minutos. Un gráfico pelado que se supone que señala el nivel de forma adelantada unos minutos.

P.D. Por cierto ha subido a 1079,25 (1079,75 ahora) Lo dicho hace un rato los 1080 tienen una marca en el sistema, el contado debe estar en ese nivel en pocos minutos.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2010)

el ibes el mas pepon ya an hecho la jugada estos gringos


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

Ha tocado los 10050 y vuelta, a ver si es para coger carrerilla.

Toca el nivel el contado y otros 70 puntos arriba, a ver si hay suerte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

No han esperado mucho... ha sido vencer el futuro a las 16:45h y tirarlo más de 30 puntos... )

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (16 Jul 2010)

A ver si rebota un poquito... preparando segundo cargador zona 10080 y poniéndole una velita a LCASC y a Pollastre.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Ni idea, es un software propio que nos marca proyección del índice a 5 minutos. Un gráfico pelado que se supone que señala el nivel de forma adelantada unos minutos.
> 
> P.D. Por cierto ha subido a 1079,25 (1079,75 ahora) Lo dicho hace un rato los 1080 tienen una marca en el sistema, el contado debe estar en ese nivel en pocos minutos.



¿inviertes según algo que no sabes cómo calcula?


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿inviertes según algo que no sabes cómo calcula?



Me tengo que fiar de mis compañeros, trabajo en equipo se llama.

Ellos programan y los demás decidimos.


----------



## pollastre (16 Jul 2010)

En fin, como estaba previsto ya hemos tocado en los 10K3 y se acabó la primera fase. 

Pues a partir de aquí, si mi sistema está en lo cierto tenemos desplome progresivo que dura entre 2 y 3 semanas, para al final llegar al anunciado nivel de los 8K2 - 8K3 y rebotar.

Veremos.


----------



## Malus (16 Jul 2010)

Venga coño, todo por la barranquilla ya!!!
Un servidor se ha metido en ETF inverso por la mañana cuando estaba en verde sobre los 10200.
A ver si hai suerte::


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Espero que no me llame agorero, pero la Onda3 en un impulso NUNCA es la más corta... (de las ondas1, 3 y 5), la extensión de la onda1 fue de 3000 puntos... (11566-8563). El máximo de la Onda2 creo que quedará en 10318... haga cálculos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Eso da un objetivo en 5560, que correspondería a la suma de las ondas 1 y 2 que son 4758 puntos ¿lo he hecho bien, profe?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Venga coño, todo por la barranquilla ya!!!
> Un servidor se ha metido en ETF inverso por la mañana cuando estaba en verde sobre los 10200.
> A ver si *hai* suerte::



Lo siento las faltas ortográficas no tienen cabida en este hilo... :no:

Hablaré con calopez para que no le deje entrar en una semana... ::

Por cierto, es de las pocas personas en este foro que escribe bien el a ver... :cook:


----------



## debianita (16 Jul 2010)

Malus, take it easy  yo me estoy tomando un buen malta esperando a contar pronto suculentas plusvis


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso da un objetivo en 5560, que correspondería a la suma de las ondas 1 y 2 que son 4758 puntos ¿lo he hecho bien, profe?



Yo no lo he escrito porque me estaba mojando


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso da un objetivo en 5560, que correspondería a la suma de las ondas 1 y 2 que son 4758 puntos ¿lo he hecho bien, profe?



Pues no! para que suma las ondas 1 y 2? ::


----------



## debianita (16 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo siento las faltas ortográficas no tienen cabida en este hilo... :no:
> 
> Hablaré con calopez para que no le deje entrar en una semana... ::
> 
> Por cierto, es de las pocas personas en este foro que escribe bien el a ver... :cook:



Para maestros en la materia, el Sr Tonuel con su grandisima frase:

A ver estudiao

Que risas madre


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues no! para que suma las ondas 1 y 2? ::



Tengo entendido que en fibos la suma de las ondas 1 y 2 suele dar la longitud onda 3a.

Tal vez me equivoque porque no soy un experto en el tema.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> De momento aguanta en 1078,75. Aguantemos también
> 
> Tiene pinta de recuperar los 1080.



Ha estado media hora consumiendo tiempo y la directriz bajista ya está en los alrededores.

Parece que ahora ya está dispuesto para caer.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Ha estado media hora consumiendo tiempo y la directriz bajista ya está en los alrededores.
> 
> Parece que ahora ya está dispuesto para caer.



Sigue aguantando, si hay algún cambio aviso. (Si da tiempo porque si cae se marca dos velas de 5 puntos en 1 minuto)


----------



## Malus (16 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo siento las faltas ortográficas no tienen cabida en este hilo... :no:
> 
> Hablaré con calopez para que no le deje entrar en una semana... ::
> 
> Por cierto, es de las pocas personas en este foro que escribe bien el a ver... :cook:



Mira tu, a la vez que aprendo a invertir en bolsa tambien mejoro la gramatica::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo entendido que en fibos la suma de las ondas 1 y 2 suele dar la longitud onda 3a.
> 
> Tal vez me equivoque porque no soy un experto en el tema.



Normalmente tiene relación con la Onda1 en proporción: 1:1 1,5:1 o 1,618:1, actualmente tengo 2 conteos diferentes, este fin de semana me los miraré con más calma, pero el último que subí es ULTRAbajista...

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto el Ibex está a punto de salir de sobrecompra, la semana que viene promete ser bajista...
PD2: El objetivo del HCH del Ibex son los 7810puntos aprox...


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Sigue aguantando, si hay algún cambio aviso. (Si da tiempo porque si cae se marca dos velas de 5 puntos en 1 minuto)



Cierro 2,5 figuras de beneficio.

Seguimos con el resto de la posi osezna.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Normalmente tiene relación con la Onda1 en proporción: 1:1 1,5:1 o 1,618:1, actualmente tengo 2 conteos diferentes, este fin de semana me los miraré con más calma, pero el último que subí es ULTRAbajista...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



El chulibex se merece un hostión de escándalo, por guarro.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

Te despistas un momento y cae 4 puntos (SP). 1075,25 marca ahora mismo.Ha dado un mínimo en el sistema (que no digo que sea mínimo del día) en 1073,75

Bueno hasta el cierre. Ahora a descansar.

Hasta luego


----------



## debianita (16 Jul 2010)

Que guano usano más rico , solo espero que la mano de dios esté de fin de semana. Y la semana que viene a buscar los 8k del Ibex :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jul 2010)

a los usanos les estan dando fuerte........
Mulder, como diría Zuloman eres mi pastor. He aguantado las posiciones cortas....
Menos mal que no hice caso a kujireeeeee, creo que decia que los americanos subian....
igual cirran en verde, pero ahora estaría acojonado, y eso que sigo pillado en Apple....


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a los usanos les estan dando fuerte........
> Mulder, como diría Zuloman eres mi pastor. He aguantado las posiciones cortas....
> Menos mal que no hice caso a kujireeeeee, creo que decia que los americanos subian....
> igual cirran en verde, pero ahora estaría acojonado, y eso que sigo pillado en Apple....



Pero si estaba claro que esto tenía que ocurrir, me he cansado de decir en este foro que en el ámbito fundamental no había nada que nos impulsase al alza, que había muchísima manipulación (la subida tan fuerte de este martes tras bajarle el reting a Portugal clamaba al cielo por el descaro!) y que técnicamente hablando no habíamos roto nada importante durante la subida.

Tarde o temprano teníamos que bajar aunque tampoco hemos roto hoy nada importante, además la bajada de hoy la tenía prevista, que se cumpliese o no dependía del grado de manipulación que sufriéramos hoy.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a los usanos les estan dando fuerte........
> Mulder, como diría Zuloman eres mi pastor. He aguantado las posiciones cortas....
> Menos mal que no hice caso a kujireeeeee, creo que decia que los americanos subian....
> igual cirran en verde, pero ahora estaría acojonado, y eso que sigo pillado en Apple....



Lángaro ahora mismo he estado hablando de AAPL GOOG y otras y son un burbujote que flipas.

Cambialas por las NOK si te va la tecnología ( cuando el escenario cambie)


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario ¡ojo! positivo.

Hoy he mirado ya el futuro que vence en agosto.

- Se han pasado la mañana comprando, con bastante actividad y volumen medio hasta las 12:30
- A partir de ahí han vendido hasta casi las 16 con poca actividad pero volumen bastante alto.
- Desde las 16 hasta el final de la sesión han vuelto a comprar con poca actividad y volumen normal.
- En subasta han vendido.

Parece que hoy tocaba bajar con volumen alto pero muy concentrado en pocas órdenes mientras que toda subida de hoy se ha hecho con poco volumen pero mucha actividad, el saldo positivo ha ganado porque ha habido al final más volumen comprador que vendedor, esto me lleva a pensar que los leoncios pequeños y medianos iban largos y les ha pillado el toro contra los grandes o que nos dejan ver grandes bajadas pero la intención este próximo lunes es volver a subir.

Mi Mulder's Stock Manipulation Index permanece hoy silencioso, aunque aun estoy en pruebas, si pensaran subir este lunes supongo que habría dicho algo ienso:


----------



## chollero (16 Jul 2010)

que dice el pulpo? nos vamos al guano?


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si estaba claro que esto tenía que ocurrir, me he cansado de decir en este foro que en el ámbito fundamental no había nada que nos impulsase al alza, que había muchísima manipulación (la subida tan fuerte de este martes tras bajarle el reting a Portugal clamaba al cielo por el descaro!) y que técnicamente hablando no habíamos roto nada importante durante la subida.
> 
> Tarde o temprano teníamos que bajar aunque tampoco hemos roto hoy nada importante, además la bajada de hoy la tenía prevista, que se cumpliese o no dependía del grado de manipulación que sufriéramos hoy.



La situación clamaba a gritos por una corrección.

La paciencia antes de entrar genera beneficios.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

jojojo el puto SP en 1069.

Caguen su puta madre a ver si lo destrozan, coño.


----------



## Kujire (16 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a los usanos les estan dando fuerte........
> Mulder, como diría Zuloman eres mi pastor. He aguantado las posiciones cortas....
> *Menos mal que no hice caso a kujireeeeee, creo que decia que los americanos subian....
> igual cirran en verde*, pero ahora estaría acojonado, y eso que sigo pillado en Apple....



Me siento aludida en su mensaje *Le ruego no levante un falso testimonio sobre palabras que yo no he dicho*

He publicado en mi blog antes de que el mercado abriera lo siguiente



> Tenemos día importante de presentación de resultados, tres dinosaurios nos amenizarán el pre-mercado BAC, Citi y GE. *Ayer se confirmó la ralentización del rebote y comprobamos en los oseznos vuelven con ganas*, habrá que estar pendientes de que no se rompan soportes importantes para poder seguir la escalada.



A la presentación de resultados de las empresas en pre-mercado he comentado lo siguiente:



> Tenemos malos resultados de GE y de BAC que se suman a los malos de ayer de JPM, por lo que cada vez vemos más oseznos tomando posiciones. *Debemos vigilar los soportes ante posibles roturas, de momento tenemos el mercado bastante indefinido*.



Es más, he avisado de la ralentización del mercado desde ayer, y así lo publiqué. La corrección ha sido hoy, ni la semana pasada ni hace 2 días, hoy. La jugada de hoy ha sido muy sencilla dado que es copia de la de ayer a la presentación de JPM, con un doble techo en 1093 en el Emini. Para más inri he sido de las pocas que ha comentado el crash del Nikkei en su apertura.

Desde que llevo en este negocio tengo la suerte de equivocarme todos los días y poder seguir viviendo de ello, por ello no permito que nadie vierta falsedades ni pretenda sembrar rumores infundados sobre algo que no he escrito.


----------



## aksarben (16 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lángaro ahora mismo he estado hablando de AAPL GOOG y otras y son un burbujote que flipas.



+1, al menos el caso que conozco mejor, que es Apple.

[Borrado porque sin siesta no sé leer]


----------



## debianita (16 Jul 2010)

Guanizado de limón :XX: a los infernos usanos!


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Me siento aludida en su mensaje *Le ruego no levante un falso testimonio sobre palabras que yo no he dicho*
> 
> He publicado en mi blog antes de que el mercado abriera lo siguiente
> 
> ...



Exacto, el movimiento significativo lo ha hecho hoy y tiene la importancia de corregir la gran sobrecompra que hay en los índices. Además coincide con la directriz bajista del SP.

Que haya paz en la viña del señor.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

Vuelta al trabajo, una hora para ver como dejan esto para el lunes.


----------



## debianita (16 Jul 2010)

Hoygan hay algun beodo en la sala que está hundiendo el esepe?

:XX:

Al que levante la mano le invito a una ronda, me está haciendo el trabajo para el lunes


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Yo me salgo.

Entré cargado y prefiero materializar las ganancias (el jornal de 1,5 meses).

El lunes vuelta al Forex.

Suerte a la tropa que esté montada en el tren.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

Un cierre por encima de 1075 en el SP nos haría las cosas más fáciles. De momento solo queda mirar los toros desde la barrera y pegarse un buen fin de semana mirando gráficos.


----------



## debianita (16 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Un cierre por encima de 1075 en el SP nos haría las cosas más fáciles. De momento solo queda mirar los toros desde la barrera y pegarse un buen fin de semana mirando gráficos.



Me temo que no  el DJ se despeña, tendria que aparecer la digievolución de la mano de Dios ienso:


----------



## Independentista_vasco (16 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Yo me salgo.
> 
> Entré cargado y prefiero materializar las ganancias (el jornal de 1,5 meses).
> 
> ...



Yo aún no estoy en ganancias... pero ganas me da de salirme y evitarme más perdidas si la semana que viene retoma la senda alcista... ¡Invoco a Santiago Niño Becerra y su previsión de Ibex a 6000 a final de agosto! Mucho batacazo me parece... y encima antes de que empiece esa posible debacle son capaces de darle otro arreón para arriba y espantar a los bajistas... Dubitativo ando.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

¿estás en el chulibex o en el SP?


----------



## debianita (16 Jul 2010)

Goldman Sachs cree que BBVA se puede revalorizar un 38% tras los test de estrés - 16/07/10 - 2317599 - elEconomista.es

Menudos engaña gacelas, compren compren! que subirán hasta el infinito.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Estos tíos viven de las comisiones y de empapelar al personal.

Al enemigo ni agua.


----------



## Cordobesa (16 Jul 2010)

Situación complicada que dejan para el lunes.
Hasta luego


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Bonito meneo el de hoy, el Stoxx se ha dejado 100 puntos exactamente al cierre, hoy había cierto peligro de pullback al principio pero está claro que no quieren dar pistas, cuando les pasa por ahí se baja y punto, bastante habían manipulado ya al alza y un día como el de hoy demuestra que el tirón de estos últimos días era un fake como la copa de un pino.

Este es el primer paso de un largo viaje que nos va a llevar muy lejos, que no muy alto


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

¿hasta donde de abajo ves el Stoxx?


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿hasta donde de abajo ves el Stoxx?



Tengo calculado que se ira hacia el 19xx al menos de momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2010)

El SP se ha merendado 30 puntos como si nada


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo calculado que se ira hacia el 19xx al menos de momento.



ooops, ojalá estés en lo cierto.

Quiero hacer una cartera a largo plazo con acciones de empresas muy capitalizadas y con gran dividendo.

No tengo prisa y esperaré.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (16 Jul 2010)

Yo estoy en el Stoxx, el Ibex me parece una ruleta, muy peligroso estando apalancado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario ¡ojo! positivo.
> 
> Hoy he mirado ya el futuro que vence en agosto.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches Mulder... el Konkorde me marca venta de manos fuertes con compra de gacelas...

El lunes es un día muy importante para ver si al final salimos de la sobrecompra, tanto en Ibex como en S&P, en gráfico diario...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ooops, ojalá estés en lo cierto.
> 
> Quiero hacer una cartera a largo plazo con acciones de empresas muy capitalizadas y con gran dividendo.
> 
> No tengo prisa y esperaré.



Pues comente comente que acciones son que interesa.

:cook:

Que entre todos seguro que hacemos un carterón.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Timofónica la primera de la lista y alguna energética todavía por decidir.

Bancos ninguno. Que se vayan a tomar por culo.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pues comente comente que acciones son que interesa.
> 
> :cook:
> 
> Que entre todos seguro que hacemos un carterón.



¿Que opinais del índice chino? dicen los que entienden que de ahí saldrán las próximas Coca colas, Googles, Microsofts...
¿Serán los chinos lo suficientemente listos como para realizar semejante hazaña?


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Que opinais del índice chino? dicen los que entienden que de ahí saldrán las próximas Coca colas, Googles, Microsofts...
> ¿Serán los chinos lo suficientemente listos como para realizar semejante hazaña?



Carloszorro, bastante complicado es invertir en países con seguridad jurídica como para hacerlo en algo tan opaco como es China.

Cualquier día te levantas y tienes un disgusto.

En el resto del mundo hay muchas posibilidades y con el oro vas a ganar bastante pasta.

Edito: Soy de los que piensan que el futuro económico del plantea es de color amarillo y con ojos rasgados.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica la primera de la lista y alguna energética todavía por decidir.
> 
> Bancos ninguno. Que se vayan a tomar por culo.



Yo no compraría telefónica.

Según mis criterios, inspirados por Fisher ( el de superstocks) no hay ni una sola teleco, ni una, es más, ni una sola compañía en todos los mercados que filtro, ( que son más de 7) que pase los criterios como los pasa esta.

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance

De energeticas bien que podríamos hablar. A mi me molan tipo EON o Bp.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jul 2010)

Añado otra que me gusta mucho:

Cosan Limited: NYSE:CZZ quotes & news - Google Finance

Y fijaros como crecen las ventas

Financial Statements for Cosan Limited - Google Finance

Si lo ves en años ya flotas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Añado otra que me gusta mucho:
> 
> Cosan Limited: NYSE:CZZ quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ...



Edito: Es azucarera, seguro que a carloszorro, como a mi ( y otros muchos seguidores del señor rogers) les resulta especialmente atractiva.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo no compraría telefónica.
> 
> Según mis criterios, inspirados por Fisher ( el de superstocks) no hay ni una sola teleco, ni una, es más, ni una sola compañía en todos los mercados que filtro, ( que son más de 7) que pase los criterios como los pasa esta.
> 
> ...



¿qué criterios son?

De las energéticas estaba pensando en EON.


----------



## Josh Cluni (17 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué criterios son?
> 
> De las energéticas estaba pensando en EON.



Yo hace un tiempo que sigo a Eon y RWE y estan claramente bajistas, al contrario que el DAX. Ayer les dieron cera de lo lindo a las 2. Pero no tengo ni idea de hasta donde se pueden ir abajo ni cuando sera el momento para entrar...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2010)

Hasta los 3000 quedan 7000 de bajada...


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Yo hace un tiempo que sigo a Eon y RWE y estan claramente bajistas, al contrario que el DAX. Ayer les dieron cera de lo lindo a las 2. Pero no tengo ni idea de hasta donde se pueden ir abajo ni cuando sera el momento para entrar...



Que las den bien fuerte.

Eso es bueno y más abajo serán más interesantes


----------



## carloszorro (17 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Edito: Es azucarera, seguro que a carloszorro, como a mi ( y otros muchos seguidores del señor rogers) les resulta especialmente atractiva.



Los fundamentales del azúcar son muy buenos, hay pocos activos que se encuentren un 75% mas baratos que hace 36 años.
Cuando empiece a subir de verdad muchos afirmarán que es una burbuja como dijeron de los metales preciosos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué criterios son?
> 
> De las energéticas estaba pensando en EON.



EON es alemana, y por lo tanto no neopesetizable.

Sobre los criterios de Fisher



> Kenneth Fisher | Price-to-Sales Investor
> 
> Money manager, best-selling author and long-time Forbes columnist Kenneth Fisher wowed Wall Street in the early 1980s when his book Super Stocks first popularized the idea of analyzing price-to-sales ratios (PSR) as a means of identifying attractive stocks.
> 
> Fisher demonstrated that the lower a company's stock price is relative to its sales, the more attractive its stock is —presuming the company is also growing its earnings and has a strong balance sheet with little debt. Fisher also recognized that price-to-sales ratios and other metrics he developed to analyze stocks (such as the "price-to-research" ratio for technology and medical companies) would vary based on the size of the company and the industry in which it operated; his strategy takes these variations into account. It is well-suited for investors who want to own conservatively financed, well-growing companies that have been overlooked—hopefully temporarily—by the rest of Wall Street.



Básicamente, son compañías con muchas ventas relativas al precio ( más de un $ de ventas por cada $ que te cuesta la accion) y también que no tenga mucha deuda en comparación con el neto, de manera que la empresa retenga la mayoría de los beneficios que consiga, no pagando el coste de dicha deuda.

Ejemplo de compañía no endeudada:

Google Inc.: NASDAQ:GOOG quotes & news - Google Finance

Fijate como todos los ratios relativos a la deuda son 0.00.

Compañía razonablemente endeudada:

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance

Debt to equity en 40.xx, esto es, toda la deuda es solo el 40% del neto.

Compañía endeudada.

Telefonica S.A. (ADR): NYSE:TEF quotes & news - Google Finance

Debt to equity de 26x; es decir, la deuda es 2.6 veces el neto


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jul 2010)

ING Global Equity Divid.&Premium Opp-ETF: NYSE:IGD quotes & news - Google Finance

Bertok, por si buscas dividendos:

ING Global Equity Divid.&Premium Opp-ETF: NYSE:IGD quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## faraico (17 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta los 3000 quedan 7000 de bajada...



Estas de coña no??

No me asustes


::


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2010)

Susto o muerte. Tu eliges.

Por la estructura de la pauta de precios, debe caer a plomo.


----------



## faraico (17 Jul 2010)

No se....me cuesta creerlo, la verdad es que soy bastante ignorante en estos temas bursatiles....opero guiandome por el sentido común...si creo que está bajo...compro....y cuando veo que ha subido bastante..vendo.

Mi duda es...si el ibex está sujeto por:
- tef
- ibe
- bbv
- san

Son empresas con ingresos sostenibles de muchos millones de euros..incluso en epoca de crisis financiera san y bbva han estado dando una barbaridad de beneficios...cuando resto de competidores mundiales daban perdidas.

Si esto se va a 3.000 puntos quiere decir que san reduce dos tercios su valor....hasta quedarse en 25.000MM.....se va a quedar con un PER de 2,5????

Otra cosa es lo que se dice por aquí de que si san es un bluff y que va a caer y tal....no lo creo.

Yo creo que en los entornos de 8.000 hay que empezar a comprar...y segun vaya bajando..pues vamos promediando.

saludos


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2010)

faraico dijo:


> No se....me cuesta creerlo, la verdad es que soy bastante ignorante en estos temas bursatiles....opero guiandome por el sentido común...si creo que está bajo...compro....y cuando veo que ha subido bastante..vendo.
> 
> Mi duda es...si el ibex está sujeto por:
> - tef
> ...



La paciencia hace ganar dinero en el casino financiero.


----------



## faraico (17 Jul 2010)

Bertok, 

Dios te oiga.

Ojalá eso se traduzca en que tengan que soltar lastre rebajando precios de inmuebles...


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2010)

Los precios de los tochos bajarán y mucho. Sin embargo la situación económica de la población será tan dramática que muy pocos serán los que puedan acceder a pisos / casas a un valor del 50% de los actuales.

Bastante tendrán con pagar sus deudas.

De esta saldrán victoriosos los que sean capaces de asegurarse una linea de ingresos (con independencia de cuál sea) y sobre todo que no tengan deudas.

Esa es la clave.

Que dios reparta suerte.


----------



## Chupacabra (17 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo calculado que se ira hacia el 19xx al menos de momento.



Si no me equivoco el viernes de esta semana que viene se publican los resultados de los test a la banca.

Si como comenta Cárpatos, los han hecho para que los pase todo el mundo con nota alta, ¿no hay cierto riesgo de que los mercados reaccionen con otro 10% al alza?

Un saludo.


----------



## Gamu (17 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> La paciencia hace ganar dinero en el casino financiero.



No quiero aguar la fiesta bajista que preveeis, pero las compañias que mueven el IBEX tienen todas más del 60% del negocio fuera de España. 

IBE, SAN, BBVA,TEF, ITX, todas ellas están parcialmente a salvo de la debacle inmobiliaria que se va a producir. Seguro que SAN y BBVA perderán mucha pasta y eso hará bajar sus cotizaciones, seguro que las medium y small cap del Ibex sufrirán incluso más, pero solo TEF, IBE y ITX son capaces de mantener el IBEX bastante por encima de los 3000. 

Yo estoy esperando los 7800, pero no tengo esperanzas de poder comprar empresas con un 20% de rentabilidad por dividendo, y eso es lo que tendría que ocurrir para que el índice bajara a los 3000.


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo calculado que se ira hacia el 19xx al menos de momento.



¿Para que fechas prevees los 19XX del stoxx?


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2010)

¿algún experto puede aplicar las ondas de Elliot sobre la cotización de Telefónica?

Ahora mismo está inmersa en un canal bajista, con proyección a los 12,5€ - 13€ en un par de meses.

Viendo la política de dividendos previstos, sale que en el periodo Nov10 - Nov13 dará cerca del 41% de dividendo bruto.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!



pyn dijo:


> ¿Para que fechas prevees los 19XX del stoxx?



Creo que será hacia la mitad de noviembre.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> No quiero aguar la fiesta bajista que preveeis, pero las compañias que mueven el IBEX tienen todas más del 60% del negocio fuera de España.
> 
> IBE, SAN, BBVA,TEF, ITX, todas ellas están parcialmente a salvo de la debacle inmobiliaria que se va a producir. Seguro que SAN y BBVA perderán mucha pasta y eso hará bajar sus cotizaciones, seguro que las medium y small cap del Ibex sufrirán incluso más, pero solo TEF, IBE y ITX son capaces de mantener el IBEX bastante por encima de los 3000.
> 
> Yo estoy esperando los 7800, pero no tengo esperanzas de poder comprar empresas con un 20% de rentabilidad por dividendo, y eso es lo que tendría que ocurrir para que el índice bajara a los 3000.



Yo no lo veo en los 3000, pero sí así sucediera no veríamos rentabilidades por dividendo del 20%. Los beneficios se hubieran ido al carajo.


----------



## pollastre (18 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta los 3000 quedan 7000 de bajada...



Es Ud. un gacelístico ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> EON es alemana, y por lo tanto no neopesetizable.
> 
> Sobre los criterios de Fisher
> 
> ...



En esta web se mejor graficamente como está compuesto la parte derecha del balance.

De los mismos ejemplos:

GOOG Google, Inc. debt, bond, rates, credit - Morningstar

( Sin deuda)

BTM Brazil Telecom SA debt, bond, rates, credit - Morningstar

Con una deuda razonable.

TEF Telefonica, S.A. debt, bond, rates, credit - Morningstar

Creditopropulsion Fase III.

http://quicktake.morningstar.com/StockNet/bonds.aspx?symbol=BA

Turbocreditopropulsion extrema con intercooler fase V


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> En esta web se mejor graficamente como está compuesto la parte derecha del balance.
> 
> De los mismos ejemplos:
> 
> ...



¿Cómo veis a Google para el medio plazo? yo creo que ahora mismo mejor esperar, aunque el viernes le dieron un palo del 7 %.


----------



## faraico (18 Jul 2010)

La bolsa americana esta interesante desde el punto de vista del dolar-euro...ahora a 1,30....lo que baje ya es ganancia....

Eso si, como venga la debacle ni tipo de cambio ni nada, se pierde un 25% como si nada....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no lo veo en los 3000, pero sí así sucediera no veríamos rentabilidades por dividendo del 20%. Los beneficios se hubieran ido al carajo.



Creo que estamos confundiendo cosas, y estamos montando un kilombo barbaro...

Intentaré dejar más o menos articulado el modo en el que yo veo las cosas.

A) El tipo de interés está manipulado. Como todas las manipulaciones, siempre acaban tendiendo a lo que dicta el mercado. En un tipo de interés de mercado libre existen tres componentes. La prima de interés natural ( lo que comunmente se determina tipo de interés, o lo que es lo mismo, a que tipo de interés están dispuesto a prestar los agentes), la prima por inflación esperada, y la prima de riesgo.

Posibiblemente en los próximos meses ambas primas de dispararán, sobre todo la de riesgo, por la incertidumbre que está tomando todo.

Y también la de inflación... aunque no le doy demasiada relevancia ya que los money printers tienen el monopolio del dinero, y como empiecen a decir eso de ... nada por aqui... nada por allá... no se sabe en que puede acabar todo.

Es una variable que controlan ellos. Lo logico sería que subiera... luego....

B) Actualmente en el mudno hay dos tipos de interés relevantes. Los de los bonos y el interbancario. Como los bancos no se prestan, el interbancario tiene más bien una importancia testimonial, aunque bien es cierto que cuando expanden el crédito lo realizaban mediante el ( hipotecas referenciadas a euribor etc etc etc), en una economía en la que NADIE quiere un crédito ni regalao no tiene importancia.

C) Entonces unicamente nos queda el tipo de interés de los bonos estatales. Los bonos viven de las empresas, es decir, el estado vive de las empresas. Si la rentabilidad que da el estado es SUPERIOR a la empresas via dividendos, lo más razonable sea que las empresas renten más que la deuda pública de los estados. Como no comtemplo que las empresas suban su beneficio, probablemente lo que ocurra sea que baje el precio.

En resumen:

1º) Subida del tipo de interés en su computo global.

2º) Ajuste de la rentabilidad de la renta variable en relación con la deuda pública.

3º) Como haya una nueva crisis de deuda, entonces si que esto va a ser un festival.

PD: Recordad que el BCE ya está comprando bonos europeos, y muchos de los yields no han dejado de subir, (poco, pero suben)..

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Gamu (18 Jul 2010)

Credito propulsado,

de acuerdo en que el tipo de interés REAL a largo plazo actualmente es el de los bonos, no el euribor ni el del BCE, básicamente porque el euribor no se mide a tan largo plazo y el BCE tampoco presta a tan largo plazo. Pero es que la rentabilidad por dividendo actual de las empresas multinacionales españolas ya es superior a la rentabilidad de los bonos en la divisa en que se reparten esos dividendos.

Por lo tanto,si bien se puede esperar que la rentabilidad por dividendo sea siempre de 2 a 5 puntos superior a la de los bonos (por aquello de que es un riesgo mayor) no se puede esperar que sea 4 veces más.

Los bonos en euros que rentan más de un 6% (los griegos) ya ni siquiera están en el grado de inversión, sino puramente especulativo. En estos casos, la bolsa tampoco bajará demasiado, puesto que las cotizaciones se desacoplarían de la comparación rentabilidad por dividendo vs rentabilidad del bono. "Solo" los bancos con exposición a la deuda pública se irian a la porra, pero ya hemos visto que en ese caso el BCE les "recompraría" la deuda publica monetizándola. 

La rentabilidad de los bonos solo afectaría el valor de las cotizaciones si los bonos pagarán un 10% y al mismo tiempo conservaran una baja probabilidad de impago, lo cual solo es posible si el BCE sube los tipos por encima del 8% y además diera la sensación de que los fuera a mantener durante laaaargo tiempo. supongo que estamos de acuerdo en que eso es practicamente imposible. La estructura demográfica y economica de la UME no puede generar esa inflación, ni podría soportarla, se desaria la UME mucho antes de llegar a ese punto.

Los temores inflacionarios tendrían sentido si no fuera por lo que tu mismo dices: aqui no pide crédito ni dios (población envejecida, y familias y empresas ya excesivamente apalancadas). Los estados no dan a basto a reemplazar la deuda privada por deuda pública, para evitar un largo proceso deflacionario. Si encima se implantan medidas de austeridad, caminamos a un escenario de tipos oficiales bajos durante muuuuuucho tiempo, con bajadas de precio real (ocultadas con las correspondientes subidas de impuestos indirectos). 

En ese escenario las empresas poco endeudadas, y con un gran flujo de caja internacional, se van a llevar el gato al agua. De esas hay varias en el IBEX, y bien grandes. Por lo tanto dificil veo que el ibex llegue a los 3000, solo con que Telefónica no baje de 13 euros (su rentabilidad por dividendo para el año que viene sería del 11%) ya se sostiene por encima de ese nivel, aunque todas las demás cotizadas del selectivo valieran poco más de un euro por acción.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2010)

Gamu,

bajarán el precio de TEF hasta donde les interese. No lo dudes.

Ver los 8 euros no es utópico. Como les dé por tirar los índices mundiales, da por seguro que la veremos por los 8-10 euros.

Ya pasó en el pasado y seguirá pasando. En los mercados financieros los patrones se repiten con cierta frecuencia. Somos nosotros los que no tenemos la memeria financiera para asumirlo.


----------



## Gamu (18 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Gamu,
> 
> bajarán el precio de TEF hasta donde les interese. No lo dudes.
> 
> ...



Si bajara a 8-10 euros, daria un dividendo del 15%. 

Y aunque bajara a ese nivel, para que el IBEX bajara a los 3000, Inditex, Iberdrola, etc deberían bajar muchisimo más, y no parece que vaya a suceder.

Ojo, que no digo que el IBEZ no vaya a bajar, veo facil que llegue a los 7000, pero ¿los 3000? lo dudo mucho.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2010)

Tampoco lo veo en 3000.

De momento que caiga hasta los 7500 - 8000. Después rebote y dios dirá. Si la estructura bajista se sigue alimentando, se verán los 5500 - 6000.

Pero para ello, faltan años.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jul 2010)

Como ya venia diciendo en "Otras burbujas", el asunto BP se les esta yendo de las manos, hay filotraciones de petroleo y metano en el suelo marino de los alrededores del pozo.

Ojo con las bolsas el lunes.

Official: Seep Found Near BP's Blown Out Oil Well - cbs11tv.com


----------



## pyn (19 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Perdon por el offtopic.
> Pronto alquilar será más dificil.
> Veo dolor visilleril entre mis paisanos.Pronto en sus pantallas
> ¿Quien les ayudará ahora?.



¿? Explíquese hombre, que le ha quedado un mensaje un poco ecléctico.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jul 2010)

A los buenos dias , vaya ajetreo que llevo, segun llegue de Zurich me he ido el finde a Vinuesa a ver a mis hijos que estan de campamento...... y en unos dias a Galicia.

Tranquilos eh, no me he financiado con los beneficios de la bolsa 


eso si, os he leido de vez en cuando


----------



## pyn (19 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A los buenos dias , vaya ajetreo que llevo, segun llegue de Zurich me he ido el finde a Vinuesa a ver a mis hijos que estan de campamento...... y en unos dias a Galicia.
> 
> Tranquilos eh, no me he financiado con los beneficios de la bolsa
> 
> ...



Se le echaba de menos. ¿Sigue corto aún ?


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2010)

será mas dificil alquilar? para los que vivimos de alquiler a para los dueños de las casas que las quieren alquilar????

por cierto...... como viene el Ibex en el PM?

Zuloman, bienvenido..... de vuelta a por Urbas??????? no sé si viste la que hizo el jueves????


----------



## Mulder (19 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Moody's acaba de downgradear a Irlanda de Aa1 a Aa2, al perder fuerza financiera. Ahora veremos si lo celebramos con una fiesta bajista o con algo que no tenga lógica.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2010)

mulder, com ves esta semana el tema. solo voy a poder estar dentro hasta el miercoles por la tarde, ya que como me caso este fin de semana, tendré que tener el dinero disponible, entonces quería saber si alguien se quiere mojar, cuando creen que podría ser el minimo semanal y atinando mas el minimo de aquí al jueves.... como se puede comprobar sigo corto....


----------



## Mulder (19 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mulder, com ves esta semana el tema. solo voy a poder estar dentro hasta el miercoles por la tarde, ya que como me caso este fin de semana, tendré que tener el dinero disponible, entonces quería saber si alguien se quiere mojar, cuando creen que podría ser el minimo semanal y atinando mas el minimo de aquí al jueves.... como se puede comprobar sigo corto....



¡Enhorabuena por adelantado hombre! 

Respecto a las bolsas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Se le echaba de menos. ¿Sigue corto aún ?





LÁNGARO dijo:


> será mas dificil alquilar? para los que vivimos de alquiler a para los dueños de las casas que las quieren alquilar????
> 
> por cierto...... como viene el Ibex en el PM?
> 
> Zuloman, bienvenido..... de vuelta a por Urbas??????? no sé si viste la que hizo el jueves????



gracias por la bienvenida. Estaba corto hasta ayer que cerraron posiciones por vencimiento, hoy abrire cortos de nuevo.

No he visto la bolsa desde hace mucho tiempo, solo miraba los indices al final del dia, asi que no se que hizo urbas ¿ que paso el jueves ?

Langaro, no se si felicitarte o darte el pesame por tu boda  , si te sirve de consuelo llevo con mi santa desde hace 26 años ( entre novios y casados ), tengo 4 hijos........ y la verdad es que hago bromas diciendo que me falta poco para cumplir los 30 años de condena que establece la ley como maximo............pero en el fondo no me imagino otra forma mejor de vivir , espero que dentro de 26 años puedas decir lo mismo


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Nos marcan un amplio canal donde navegar, a ver si pillamos algunas entradas en largo beneficiosas.
Buenos dias y buenas plusvalias para tod@s


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Nos marcan un amplio canal donde navegar, a ver si pillamos algunas entradas en largo beneficiosas.
> Buenos dias y buenas plusvalias para tod@s



cordobesa, ilustrame un poco, de donde a donde va el canal del que hablas


----------



## carvil (19 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias :o

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1065 soporte 1046

En mi opinión desde la última reunión del G20 los bancos centrales están actuando de forma coordinada

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (19 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Boletin oficial de aragon 17810 miradlo xd



Algún link o algo que nos facilite la vida es estas perezosas y acaloradas horas de la mañana sería de agradecer 

edito: no había visto el siguiente post.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2010)

al final terminamos en verde.......


----------



## Interesado (19 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> al final terminamos en verde.......



Está en la directriz bajista del canal. En caso de que lo consiga romper no creo que pase de 10080.


----------



## pyn (19 Jul 2010)

Volvemos al verde.


----------



## tonuel (19 Jul 2010)

Pasaba a saludar... pero vistos los diezmiles me vuelvo a ir... :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Está en la directriz bajista del canal. En caso de que lo consiga romper no creo que pase de 10080.



pues creo que ya lo ha pasado.........................


----------



## Interesado (19 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues creo que ya lo ha pasado.........................



Se ha puesto ha hacer un HCH-i con objetivo 10300. 

La directriz bajista desde máximos está sobre 10150-10160. 

Ese sería un buen sitio para empezar un nuevo impulso bajista. Si lo pasa, la cosa se pone fea para los cortos.


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2010)

Sin que deba NADIE tomar esto como algo serio, mis gráficos indican un máximo en los *10.189 hacia las 13:25 hs.*

- Si quedo cerca, me entregan el *Mulder de Oro*.
- Si no fuera así, acepto *certificados de Tonuel !* 


*NOTA:* Tengo la sensación (no es análisis sino sensación) de que, un poco antes de los 10.189 empezará un retroceso -o lateralización- hasta que llegue la hora de apertura en Wall Street, hora en que puede retomarse la suba (o no) según los resultados yanquis.

===

*EDITO Y ACLARO:* Uppsss... acabo de ver que *Lángaro* básicamente ya había dicho esto (rebote en directriz bajista o, si la corta con entusiamo, posible señal para apertura de largos, sollozo de cortos y grititos ausustados por parte de los osos). Mi único agregado fue dar un valor y hora específicos donde dicha situación debería darse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2010)

muchas gracias pero el que dijo lo que sucedería ha sido INTERESADO.... el dia que yo diga algo y acierte, es que la bolsa está muy muy mal.....


----------



## Interesado (19 Jul 2010)

De momento ha parado un poco más abajo de la directriz bajista, en el fibo del 61.8%. Supongo que está perdiendo tiempo mientras se encuentran ambos niveles.

Tenemos sobrecompra a muy corto, esperemos que vuelva a la senda guanil con la apertura americana.


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2010)

Uppsss... fue *Interesado* en efecto y, fue más preciso ya que aparentemente el cambio de tendencia se dió *más cerca de los 10150 que de los 10189* (en realidad podemos tomar los *10138* aproximadamente).

También ocurrió antes de las *13:25 hs* que yo tenía como referencia aunque, siempre es más sencillo tener en claro los soportes, resistencias y canales antes que las horas exactas... si mejoro esto igual podré aspirar a un _"Mulder de Oro"_ más adelante. 

Por ahora me esperan los certificados de Tonuel... en fin... probando se aprende...


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jul 2010)

¿que cojones esta pasando? que pepon esta esto hoy no?


----------



## pollastre (19 Jul 2010)

Hola Hamijos,

a ver si alguien puede echarme una mano: estoy buscando un DAB (Direct Access Broker), que me permita abrir, cerrar y consultar posiciones directamente (usualmente lo hacen mediante un protocolo de comunicaciones de bajo nivel).

Los DAB se usan normalmente en sistemas de trading automatizados. En concreto, hay cierto perfil de operaciones que quisiera dejar en manos de mi software, de forma tal que "él" sea el que abra y/o cierre una posición determinada, de forma autónoma y sin intervención humana.

Para eso necesitas un DAB (los brokers normales con sus aplicaciones java y botoncitos de colores no sirven ya para este tipo de historias) a fin de interconectar tu software con la plataforma del broker, y la verdad, no consigo encontrar ninguno en Ejpaña.

Alguien, por un casual, habrá escuchado de algún DAB?
a ver si al menos soy capaz de localizar alguno...

gracchiê,


----------



## Kujire (19 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hola Hamijos,
> 
> a ver si alguien puede echarme una mano: estoy buscando un DAB (Direct Access Broker), que me permita abrir, cerrar y consultar posiciones directamente (usualmente lo hacen mediante un protocolo de comunicaciones de bajo nivel).
> 
> ...



Si lo que buscas es una API que maneje FIX, IB tiene API y la TWS para trading raw y puedes operar todo lo que se tradee bajo el sol y desde España creo ke también. Si googleas por FIX te saldrán muchos, pero desconozco el Tema en la penísula .... :fiufiu:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (19 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Si lo que buscas es una API que maneje FIX, IB tiene API y la TWS para trading raw y puedes operar todo lo que se tradee bajo el sol y desde España creo ke también. Si googleas por FIX te saldrán muchos, pero desconozco el Tema en la penísula .... :fiufiu:




Esto de los sistemas de trading automatizados me hace acordar a la anécdota de Joe Kennedy en que al recibir un consejo de inversión de un limpiabotas vendió todas las acciones que tenía.

Cuando todo el mundo se está metiendo en el low latency trading (incluso banquitos de cuarta categoría) y se habla en un foro de funciones para operar en forma automática me suena a que en cualquier momento todo se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Ya no tiene mucho mas para estirar hacia arriba, pero esto nos dice que podemos atacar los 10.200

Podemos tomar riesgos. Adelante

Se pone feo, velón rojo en el SP buscando la pérdida de los 1070. Vamos a aguantar hasta ese nivel


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes... 

Alguien sabe algun mecanismo para postear automáticamente en el foro...? :cook: Sería la herramienta ideal para Pollastre y el veranito... ::

Si cogemos el máximo del viernes y el mínimo de hoy en el Ibex, la cotización se encuentra encerrada entre en el fibo61,8% y el fibo76,4% 10.100 y 10.157 contado respectivamente... a ver por donde rompemos...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (19 Jul 2010)

A tenor del dato que acaba de salir puede predecirse que saldremos por abajo.

Aunque eso ya me lo esperaba de antes.


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Nuevo velón rojo y fuera del mercado. 

En todo el lomo.

A ver si sale un nuevo suelo


----------



## Interesado (19 Jul 2010)

Ha estado bastante cerca... parece que el escenario bajista se mantiene.

EDIT: Ampliados cortos en 10140


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A tenor del dato que acaba de salir puede predecirse que saldremos por abajo.
> 
> Aunque eso ya me lo esperaba de antes.




Con mucho cuidado que puede ser una barrida de posiciones. Al menos eso marcan los datos

P.D Están buscando los 1060 en SP. Soporte importante


----------



## Mulder (19 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Con mucho cuidado que puede ser una barrida de posiciones. Al menos eso marcan los datos



Ahora veremos si es un cierre de gap o no aprovechando el dato, pero a mi me da que no va a ser eso, de todas formas aun no estamos en mínimos diarios.

edito: curioso el cuadro de tendencia de Cárpatos ¡todo neutral!


----------



## Interesado (19 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las buenas tardes...
> 
> Alguien sabe algun mecanismo para postear automáticamente en el foro...? :cook: Sería la herramienta ideal para Pollastre y el veranito... ::
> 
> ...



LCASC, me sale cerrado el hilo de la canción del día... así que la pongo aquí.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uNJUzuG8JiY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uNJUzuG8JiY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Saludos.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jul 2010)

Alguien sabe a que puede deberse la subida del petroleo?? no veo logica...

Rebotamos????

Voy a tirar de la cadena a ver que pasa...


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Jul 2010)

Buenas y postvacacionales tardes.
Resumen.
De las 3 posis solo saltó el SL del otm corto 9975 y se vendió en 9746 +31,8% itm desde 9750
Las otras 2 siguen a pérdidas.De momento
Voy a estrenarme abriendo hilo en el principal.
S2


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Un nuevo respiro que se toman, la siguiente batería de órdenes puede ser la buena. (Para marcar la senda a seguir). Atentos


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Alguien sabe a que puede deberse la subida del petroleo?? no veo logica...
> 
> Rebotamos????
> 
> Voy a tirar de la cadena a ver que pasa...



Funciono... ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Jul 2010)

Interesado, lo han cerrado, había demasiadas respuestas... ahora han abierto otro que se llama canción del día2 o algo así...

Hemos retrocedido todos los fibos hasta el fibo23,6% 9946 contado... de perder éste, nos volveríamos a mínimos del día...

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Están entrando muchas ordenes de largos. 10025 primer objetivo.

Cualquier subida la aprovechan para deshacer posiciones.

En la lectura de mercado de Mulder veremos quienes están entrando y quien saliendo


----------



## Interesado (19 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Están entrando muchas ordenes de largos. 10025 primer objetivo.
> 
> Cualquier subida la aprovechan para deshacer posiciones.
> 
> En la lectura de mercado de Mulder veremos quienes están entrando y quien saliendo



Mulder ya comentó que tenía la impresión que los leoncios del IBEX estaban medio pillados, y cuadraría bastante con lo que dices.

Lo único que me mosquea es que Cárpatos sigue viendo a las instituciones "neutrales ligeramente compradoras", aunque con un volumen muy bajo, eso sí.

EDIT: Viendo el resultado de la subasta, casi seguro que han soltado de lo lindo.


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

De momento los americanos aguantan niveles y se aconseja mantener posiciones largas (pero con poca pólvora).

Los beneficios de largos de hoy permiten dejar algunas posiciones abiertas. Esta tarde veremos si ha sido acertado o no.

P.D. Los 1060 del SP en contado son importantes para continuar con subidas en los próximos días. Hoy ya se han acercado una vez a tocarlos peligrosamente, que lo vuelvan a intentar es casi seguro. La pregunta es ¿Romperán el soporte?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jul 2010)

por una vez me han salido las cosas bien, me puse largo cuando bajaba y gane 90 pipos, luego corto y gane 150 pipos.

Lo malo es que mis escasos fondos no me permitieron hacerlo con las cantidades que lo hacia normalmente. Bueno algo es algo, siempre es agradable que lamerse las heridas de algun resultado.


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> por una vez me han salido las cosas bien, me puse largo cuando bajaba y gane 90 pipos, luego corto y gane 150 pipos.
> 
> Lo malo es que mis escasos fondos no me permitieron hacerlo con las cantidades que lo hacia normalmente. Bueno algo es algo, siempre es agradable que lamerse las heridas de algun resultado.



El que sobrevive en este mundo es el que se repone y sigue mirando hacia adelante.:Aplauso:


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder ya comentó que tenía la impresión que los leoncios del IBEX estaban medio pillados, y cuadraría bastante con lo que dices.
> 
> Lo único que me mosquea es que Cárpatos sigue viendo a las instituciones "neutrales ligeramente compradoras", aunque con un volumen muy bajo, eso sí.
> 
> EDIT: Viendo el resultado de la subasta, casi seguro que han soltado de lo lindo.




Mira el gráfico del SP en los minutos de la subasta y lo que ha hecho justo al cerrar. 
Hasta que lo confirme Mulder: Han salido peques y los grandes han comprado en pequeños paquetes. Una táctica de miedo muy usada por los operadores. (Los últimos valientes, se llama)


----------



## loblesa (19 Jul 2010)

Bank of America sigue pagando el pato.. a ver lo que le dura la visita al calabozo..


----------



## Mulder (19 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario negativo.

- Han vendido hasta las 12.
- Han comprado hasta las 14.
- Han vuelto a vender hasta el final de sesión.
- En subasta también han vendido.

La actividad durante todo el dia ha sido normal pero tirando a escasa, especialmente durante la mañana, por la tarde se han prodigado algo más con las ventas. A la vista de los resultados parece que han querido vender caro desde arriba y han aprovechado la tarde para ello, para mañana parece que siguen esperando más bajadas. Hoy los datos son bastante claros, apenas hemos tenido algún movimiento en contra, algo por la tarde pero muy poco, cuando querían vender o comprar lo han hecho sin dudar en absoluto.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jul 2010)

Que aburrimiento de tarde... los yankis subiendo. A ver como acaba que de estos no me fio ni un pelo.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jul 2010)

Que le pasa al DJ que anda algo empalmao??? noticias nuevas o algo?


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Con suerte cerramos el SP en 1080.
Las posiciones que quedaron abiertas lo agradeceran


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que le pasa al DJ que anda algo empalmao??? noticias nuevas o algo?



Está dando oportunidades para abrir nuevos cortos auqnue hacerlo esta semana es muuuy peligroso con los Stress Test.

La volatilidad va a ser muy elevada y ya se ha visto hoy en el chulibex


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Está dando oportunidades para abrir nuevos cortos auqnue hacerlo esta semana es muuuy peligroso con los Stress Test.
> 
> La volatilidad va a ser muy elevada y ya se ha visto hoy en el chulibex



Los resultados los publican el miercoles si no me equivoco no??

A ver si lo tiran de una vez que el annnnnnnnnnsia me mata::


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Los resultados los publican el miercoles si no me equivoco no??
> 
> A ver si lo tiran de una vez que el annnnnnnnnnsia me mata::



Según tenía entendido se publican el viernes aunque es más que probable que días antes se produzcan filtraciones interesadas.

Esta es mala semana para tradear a muy corto plazo.

Lo mejor es tomar vacaciones y disfrutar de la playa


----------



## Misterio (19 Jul 2010)

Había resultados después del cierre americano? porque han acabado en 10154 y ya van por 10112


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2010)

Han tirado el SP en el after nocturno

Mañana gap a la baja


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

IBM reports second quarter earnings per share of $2.61, topping estimates, but revenue falls short of forecasts


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Han tirado el SP en el after nocturno
> 
> Mañana gap a la baja



Queda mucha tela que cortar, el el desplome se ha frenado en 1067, por encima del soporte creado durante el día (1065)

P.D. Dos nuevas velas lo ponen en 1066. De todas formas lo dicho, quedan muchas horas hasta nuestra apertura y cualquier cosa puede pasar


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2010)

Ya va por los 1063 en el SP


----------



## pollastre (19 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las buenas tardes...
> 
> Alguien sabe algun mecanismo para postear automáticamente en el foro...? :cook: Sería la herramienta ideal para Pollastre y el veranito... ::
> 
> ...




traidor...otomano...desalmao... ¡comunista! ::::::

Que sólo quiero dejar ciertas operaciones de bajo perfil en manos de mi software... hoy por hoy ya me ofrece cierta confianza para operaciones de poco monte.


----------



## carvil (19 Jul 2010)

Buenas noches :o

Minimo 1059.75 el siguiente soporte 1057


Salu2


----------



## Interesado (19 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Está dando oportunidades para abrir nuevos cortos auqnue hacerlo esta semana es muuuy peligroso con los Stress Test.
> 
> La volatilidad va a ser muy elevada y ya se ha visto hoy en el chulibex



¿Lo de que SAN y BBVA son los bancos más solventes de Uropa ya está descontado no? 

A partir de ahí sólo podemos ir a mejor.

Vaya trabajito fino en el SP. Cómo está el patio...


----------



## Cordobesa (19 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches :o
> 
> Minimo 1059.75 el siguiente soporte 1057
> 
> ...




En el Mini SP, si.


----------



## carvil (19 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> En el Mini SP, si.



Sip claro  el C/C es 3.50-3.75

Resultados para mañana : *AAPL*, ALGT, MDRX, ALTR, ATR, BSX, CTAS, CNH, CYT, FIS, FULT, GILD, HBHC, JNPR, LLTC, MANH, MRTN, PNFP, PTP, RCRC, RECN, SABA, STX, SLM, TSFG, SYK, TPX, URI, VMW, WCN, YHOO,AOS, ASTE, BK, BIIB, CRUS, FRX, GS, HOG, ITW, JNJ, LAB, MI, VIVO,

Hoy pullbackeamos al 75 del contado, el volumen fue inferior un 32% a la media de tres meses. Desde mi punto de vista por el momento es aconsejable ponerse corto en la parte alta de los rangos intradia

Normalmente esta semana suele ser bajista.

Salu2


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jul 2010)

como viene el PM del Ibex???? bajamos?? habrá rebote y nueva bajada? si los resultados americanos son buenos (que lo serán, aunque luego encuentren pequeños errores en las contabilidades por millones de dolares), los cortos nos vamos a tomar por....? a que hora suelen salir los resultados empresariales?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como viene el PM del Ibex???? bajamos?? habrá rebote y nueva bajada? si los resultados americanos son buenos (que lo serán, aunque luego encuentren pequeños errores en las contabilidades por millones de dolares), los cortos nos vamos a tomar por....? a que hora suelen salir los resultados empresariales?



arriba 66 pipos de momento ::

el viernes ......por fin.......me voy a Galicia asi que me gustaria tener un colchon para no tener que mirar las cotizaciones durante las vacaciones.


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

Buenos días:

El plan para esta mañana, ampliar las posiciones largas dejadas ayer poco a poco, subir el IBEX contado hasta el primer nivel 10025.
Luego se nos marcarán nuevos niveles y se meterá todo el cargador, si están por arriba, con lo que nos podemos plantar en los 10.200 en pocas horas.

Suerte a tod@s.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> El plan para esta mañana, ampliar las posiciones largas dejadas ayer poco a poco, subir el IBEX contado hasta el primer nivel 10025.
> Luego se nos marcarán nuevos niveles y se meterá todo el cargador, si están por arriba, con lo que nos podemos plantar en los 10.200 en pocas horas.
> ...



:8: :8: :8:

y aluego pabajo o nos vamos a los diecisietemiles :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Resulta harto curioso como cuando salen buenos reaultados de empresas USA tras el cierre al día siguiente se comienza el día con gap a la baja, pero en fin, yo creo que hoy lo que toca no son precisamente largos.


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

El primer nivel no ha durado un asalto. Me parece que hoy va a ser un fantástico día.

P.D. Los largos dejados ayer ya han dejado sus frutos, ahora un retroceso y a cebar poco a poco


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> :8: :8: :8:
> 
> y aluego pabajo o nos vamos a los diecisietemiles :fiufiu:



El libro de ruta ya esta escrito, como dijo mi compi, habrá grandes sorpresas en el medio plazo.


----------



## debianita (20 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Resulta harto curioso como cuando salen buenos reaultados de empresas USA tras el cierre al día siguiente se comienza el día con gap a la baja, pero en fin, yo creo que hoy lo que toca no son precisamente largos.




In Mulder we trust 

Buenas foreria, quiero ver esto caer a los infiernos :baba: no aguantarán mucho tiempo con esta pantomima, y quiero ver suculentas plusvis en mi cuenta :baba: y si tardan tengo la paciencia de ir poco apalancado y con más cargadores disponibles


----------



## Interesado (20 Jul 2010)

Buenos días al personal.

Objetivo para hoy: 9770.

Los largos, ni con un palo.



> El libro de ruta ya esta escrito, como dijo mi compi, habrá grandes sorpresas en el medio plazo.



No me cabe la menor duda.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2010)

Buenos días gacelada. A ver cómo se comportan los 1060 del SP (futuro) que ayer parece que aguantaron bastante bien, eso marcará (parece) nuestra hoja de ruta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2010)

Buenos días forería... 

Les dejo el gráfico que seguiré yo... pero a partir del mediodía, que ahora me voy un rato...







Saludos y suerte a tod@s!...


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2010)

Pues parece que nos hundimos, el Stoxx ya está por debajo de su mínimo diario.

A pesar de todo creo que vamos a estar algo laterales hasta los gringos.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2010)

No levante la voz doctore, que atrae a los leones. Objetivo del stoxx para hoy los 2600-2590.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jul 2010)

y que pasará cuando vengan los americanos????


----------



## rosonero (20 Jul 2010)

Buenos días a todos, que sepáis que os voy siguiendo como y cuando puedo.

No sé si lo habéis comentado:

_Atentos a las 10h30 a la subasta de letras en España

A las 11h subasta de 1.500 millones en deuda a 13 semanas en Grecia

A las 11h subasta de bonos de Irlanda vencimiento 2016 y 2020 de hasta 1.500 millones_


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jul 2010)

Gamesa: el 65% de los accionistas acepta acciones gratuitas a modo de retribución - 20/07/10 - 2323285 - elEconomista.es


----------



## debianita (20 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gamesa: el 65% de los accionistas acepta acciones gratuitas a modo de retribución - 20/07/10 - 2323285 - elEconomista.es




Al rico papel :rolleye:


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2010)

Vamos a probar los mínimos diarios.


P.D: yo soy de los que se han hecho con más papelitos de GAMESA xDDD. Soy un perdedor lo sé.


----------



## Interesado (20 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Vamos a probar los mínimos diarios.
> 
> 
> P.D: yo soy de los que se han hecho con más papelitos de GAMESA xDDD. Soy un perdedor lo sé.



Nada, no hay manera. Parece que nos tienen que dar permiso desde el otro lado del charco.

EDIT: Al fin... ha costado.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2010)

El flautibex se está haciendo el remolón, pero el stoxx ya está en mínimos de ayer...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jul 2010)

¿quién hablaba de largos?

edit: ya se están zampando un owned


----------



## Interesado (20 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quién hablaba de largos?



Estos de aquí:


----------



## Malus (20 Jul 2010)

Muy buenas a tod@s!
Me he estado fijando estos dias en Zeltia, esta en minimos y parece que tiene intencion de seguir bajando. Me preguntaba si han salido malos datos para explicar esa tendencia. Alguien sabe algo?

Muy buen guano para tod@s!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2010)

Estos días, he leido comentarios de que cuando la bolsa esté lo suficientemente "baja", comprar acciones con gran dividendo para dejarlas unos años... 

Qué hubiese pasado si los 10 últimos años hubiésemos comprado acciones de telefónica, a un ritmo de 10.000€ anuales, sin mirar ni un solo gráfico, simplemente el día 2 de enero de cada año, ir al banco y comprar al precio que estén 10.000€ en acciones...

Los años 2001, 2002 y 2003 dieron 2 acciones por cada 50, además el año 2003 dió un dividendo de 0,25€, en el 2004 0,4€, en el 2005, una por cada 25 y 0,5, y en los años 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 y 2010 0,55, 0,65, 0,9, 1 y 1,3 respectivamente...

Las acciones se van acumulando año tras año, y los dividendos se cobran.

Al final de los 10 años (enero de 2010), tendríamos 45.000€ en dividendos y 9808 acciones, que a precio de enero2010 equivaldrían a unos 179.700€.

En conjunto más o menos nos habría dado una rentabilidad de 79.700+45.000€=124.700€ sobre 100.000€ iniciales, es decir, un 12,5% anual, durante 10 años, sin mirar ni un solo gráfico. Si Rico Heredero lo ha hecho así, mi más sincera enhorabuena... :Aplauso:

Saludos...

PD: No he calculado la rentabilidad de los 45.000€ en el banco, ni retenciones fiscales, a parte los primeros 1500€ en dividendos no tienen retención...


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2010)

El stoxxx ya está en precio de objetivo para hoy, los 2600-2590 que decía por la mañana y eso sin haber abierto los USA, momento de poner SP y esperar cómo se comporta cuando abran.


----------



## no_loko (20 Jul 2010)

Las maquinitas se han vuelto locas.


----------



## Interesado (20 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estos días, he leido comentarios de que cuando la bolsa esté lo suficientemente "baja", comprar acciones con gran dividendo para dejarlas unos años...
> 
> Qué hubiese pasado si los 10 últimos años hubiésemos comprado acciones de telefónica, a un ritmo de 10.000€ anuales, sin mirar ni un solo gráfico, simplemente el día 2 de enero de cada año, ir al banco y comprar al precio que estén 10.000€ en acciones...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la cuestión no es esa. El problema no es el buy&hold sino el TIMING para entrar.

Hagamos los mismos cálculos con un infeliz que hubiera entrado el 2 de Enero de 2008 (22.06€). 21 días después había perdido un 10% de su primera aportación.

No sólo de chartismo vive el inversor, pero en estos tiempos es lo que se impone. Especialmente si tenemos en cuenta que lo "esperable" de esta crisis era una recuperación en W o un lateral de varios años, con mucha volatilidad en todo caso.

Todo a su momento... de momento, ya que parece que hemos empezado la 3 de 3 de C, esperemos a ver hasta dónde nos lleva...

EDIT: Volviendo a nuestra guerra... Veo camiones y más camiones cargados de certificados acercándose a lo lejos a gran velocidad. Hasta en barco los traen.


----------



## debianita (20 Jul 2010)

Interesado, ya tocan certificados, hace tiempo que no se ven por estos lares. Tonuel, esté atento para poner violines y Nelsons en su debido momento 

Los futuros usanos vienen con un bonito color :baba:


Por cierto, guanas tardes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2010)

Interesado, está claro que ejemplos podemos poner muchos...  lo que he puesto, es un simple ejemplo, que seguro que muchos de nosotros hemos pensado alguna vez...

Volviendo a la sesión, está claro que el nivel que se han marcado para aguantar a los osos es el 9800, lo hemos tocado 2 veces. A la tercera será la vencida...?

Saludos...

PD: El S&P parece que abrirá sobre los 1055 contado más o menos...


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

Goldman Sachs earns $613 million in the lastest quarter, down 82% from a year ago due to SEC settlement and other charges

Buenas tardes, vuelta al trabajo. A ver que se puede hacer antes de la apertura USA.

EL SP contado pierde los 1060 en preapertura.


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

Construction of new homes slows 5% in June, but outlook improves, with building permits up 2.1%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2010)

El Banco Central de Canadá sube tipos al 0,75%...


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

Empieza la fiesta....


----------



## rosonero (20 Jul 2010)

¿los 1060 del SP son resistencia? Se ha dado ya unos cuantos cabezazos.


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿los 1060 del SP son resistencia? Se ha dado ya unos cuantos cabezazos.



Es un soporte importante y si se va por debajo resistencia importante.

P.D. Se está pegando unos velones alrededor de esa cifra el SP que da miedo. Como rompa no se donde vamos a llegar.

En mi gráfico adelantado esta luchando por romper al alza esos 1060 (1059,75)

1.. 1060,25
2. 1060,75
3. 1061,25


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

Subimos SP

Indicador adelantado SP 1062,75

El indicador luchando con los 1065, un soporte de días anteriores.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jul 2010)

jo jo

¿pero que mierda es esta?

el ibex peleando por los 10000


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Subimos SP
> 
> Indicador adelantado SP 1062,75
> 
> El indicador luchando con los 1065, un soporte de días anteriores.



Como rompa esos 1065, lo que hablaremos es de el IBEX luchando con los 10100

P.D Indicador adelantado en 1066 subimos más el SP


----------



## rosonero (20 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> jo jo
> 
> ¿pero que mierda es esta?
> 
> el ibex peleando por los 10000




mIENTRAS QUE EL RESTO DEL MUNDO ENROJO, el chulibex es asín


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

Momento de distribución de papel, una parada en el camino.

Un tirón mas y realizamos beneficios.

P.D. Mi indicador de SP en 1067.

Corramos detrás del indice hasta que se de la vuelta.

PD. 2 en 1068, sigue tirando arriba


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy no hablo mucho porque tengo aquí a una visita un tanto especial, el señor crédito propulsado se ha decidido a ver como funciona mi timing y como se calcula pero le he dicho que guarde silencio de sumario.

No os hagais ilusiones


----------



## Cordobesa (20 Jul 2010)

Bueno os dejo, cerrado todo, me han dado hasta el lunes. Un regalo por lo de hoy y que la llegada a la treintena hay que celebrarla.
Le paso el testigo a Fran, que verá lo que hace para mañana, si aprovecha este retroceso para quedarse largo o espera a mañana. (Creo que anda por otros foros "pillando" información, así que lo mismo no entra)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy no hablo mucho porque tengo aquí a una visita un tanto especial, el señor crédito propulsado se ha decidido a ver como funciona mi timing y como se calcula pero le he dicho que guarde silencio de sumario.
> 
> No os hagais ilusiones



CreditoPropulsado ha conocido en persona al Dr. Mulder? :8: Como es, se parece a Zapatero..? :: 

En fin, aunque no os lo creáis, el Konkorde dice: venta de manos fuertes en el Ibex...

Saludos...


----------



## fmc (20 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> CreditoPropulsado ha conocido en persona al Dr. Mulder? :8: Como es, se parece a Zapatero..? ::
> 
> En fin, aunque no os lo creáis, el Konkorde dice: venta de manos fuertes en el Ibex...
> 
> Saludos...



Es una especie de club Bilderberg.... están planeando cuándo mandan el ibex a 3000


----------



## debianita (20 Jul 2010)

Mulder, comentale a Mix que le he metido un buen cargador a:

ProShares UltraShort S&P500 (ETF): NYSE:SDS quotes & news - Google Finance

Lo del Ibex no tiene nombre... eso si el dia que lo bajen los chicos del hdlgp del Botas caerá a los infiernos más dantescos  y yo estaré dentro para recoger mis plusvis :XX:

Podriais grabar el encuentro en video y subirlo al foro


----------



## pollastre (20 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> CreditoPropulsado ha conocido en persona al Dr. Mulder? :8: Como es, se parece a Zapatero..? ::
> 
> En fin, aunque no os lo creáis, el Konkorde dice: venta de manos fuertes en el Ibex...
> 
> Saludos...




Francamente, no consigo ponerles cara a ninguno de los dos 

es decir, no me los represento físicamente.


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Jul 2010)

para mulder.
después de semanas de no poder apostar, hoy me ha posibilitado como máximo (34,50euros) 4,5 a 1 a que el ibex acaba el año por debajo de 9000.

y ya no admite más


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario negativo.

- Se han pasado la mañana vendiendo hasta las 14 aproxiamdamente.
- A partir de ahí han empezado a comprar con alguna venta aislada.
- En subasta han vendido.

El volumen de ventas ha sido mucho más alto que el de compras, además hemos tenido ligeramente más actividad de ventas que de compras. Parece que para mañana esperan gap a la baja de nuevo.


----------



## Kujire (20 Jul 2010)

Mensaje a la forería 



> Ya he vuelto del yate​ Pepón dixit


----------



## rafaxl (20 Jul 2010)

Que cojones ha pasado hoy?? he estado currando esta tarde, me he ido con bajadas del 1% casi y vuelvo y veo este desaguisado...::

Creo que este mes esta fallando eh??? jejejej


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que cojones ha pasado hoy?? he estado currando esta tarde, me he ido con bajadas del 1% casi y vuelvo y veo este desaguisado...::
> 
> Creo que este mes esta fallando eh??? jejejej



Semana de publicación de Stress Test con todo lo que conlleva ...

Es mejor ver los gráficos en rango diario para perder de perspectiva de dónde nos llevan. Espero que muy abajo.


----------



## debianita (20 Jul 2010)

Pepon haciendo de las suyas ::


----------



## Misterio (20 Jul 2010)

27 puntos entre el máximo y el mínimo sin razón, no esta mal.

Y gap del Ibex al alza de 100 puntos, no se yo como salga bien el amaño de los test a lo mejor nos vamos a tomar por culo para arriba.


----------



## rosonero (20 Jul 2010)

Está claro que el chulibex marca la tendencia a los usanos 

Vaya cierre se han marcado, ni la mismísima robasta.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jul 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Está claro que el chulibex marca la tendencia a los usanos
> 
> Vaya cierre se han marcado, ni la mismísima robasta.



Sí, y entonces ¿por qué han vendido hoy?


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿pero qué mierda es esta?




me lo ha quitado de la boca... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jul 2010)

Festejando más resultados

Yahoo! Inc.: NASDAQ:YHOO quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## carvil (20 Jul 2010)

Buenas noches 

AAPL 260$

https://ris.rois.com/yrikofW-56-f29...3APINEWS?FORMAT=HTML&TEXT=1279657824nASA00JE7

YHHO 14.40$

https://ris.rois.com/yrikofW-56-f29...3APINEWS?FORMAT=HTML&TEXT=1279656301nASA00JDS

Salu2


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> EON es alemana, y por lo tanto no neopesetizable.
> 
> Sobre los criterios de Fisher
> 
> ...



¿puedes mostrarme el dato en la web? ¿dónde?
*
Debt to equity de 26x*


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jul 2010)

*creditopropulsado* ¿qué libro de Fisher ?


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que ayer subimos a última hora para descontar los buenos datos de AAPL, eso quiere decir que hoy no deberíamos subir tanto, a pesar de todo los datos de Yahoo salieron malos malosos, como de costumbre. Al menos dependiendo de a quien le toque hoy, que aun no lo he mirado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias y mi último de estar dentro, durante unas semanas....
como viene el PM????, espero que un poco alto, ya que ayer vendí media carga de cortos con beneficios y compré Ibla, a ver si me puedo salir de esta y volver a meter cortos y dejarlos ahí durante una semana con un stop proffit....


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Buenos dias y mi último de estar dentro, durante unas semanas....
> como viene el PM????, espero que un poco alto, ya que ayer vendí media carga de cortos con beneficios y compré Ibla, a ver si me puedo salir de esta y volver a meter cortos y dejarlos ahí durante una semana con un stop proffit....




El guarribex pepón pepón, +100 pips futuro


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2010)

Está claro que a los cuidadores del flautibex no les mola eso de verlo por debajo de los 10.000. Pobrecillos.


P.D: buenos días y eso.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2010)

Estamos bastante laterales, casi todos los índices están formando ahora mismo una figura de triángulo, no se trata de los 10.000 sino de hacer que la gente se desespere hasta que se salgan completamente del mercado para ver por donde rompemos.

Y un día romperemos con gap y nadie se lo creerá.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2010)

fuera de Ibla comprada a 2.31 y vendida ahora a 2.37


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estamos bastante laterales, casi todos los índices están formando ahora mismo una figura de triángulo, no se trata de los 10.000 sino de hacer que la gente se desespere hasta que se salgan completamente del mercado para ver por donde rompemos.
> 
> Y un día romperemos con gap y nadie se lo creerá.



La has dado, tengo la misma opinión, el dia menos pensado meterán un gap a la baja de los buenos y no quieren que nadie esté dentro, pero se van a joder, porque a mi no me sacan :XX:


----------



## Malus (21 Jul 2010)

A ver cuanto llegan a subir ahora por la mañana. Si suben hasta los 10200 aun le meto otro poco mas a la etf.
De todas formas tambien cabe la posibilidad de acabe en verde hoy y mañana con vistas a buenos resultados de los stress test del viernes, y llegados el viernes que aprovechen las buenas noticias para pillar a la peña a la contra fuertemente.
Saludos.


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2010)

Lángaro irias con 200K por lo menos ¿no? Porque entre comisiones y demás, para sacarle partido a 6 céntimos...


----------



## Interesado (21 Jul 2010)

Buenos días.

Es una pena, con lo bonitos que me estaban quedando los gráficos... en fin.

Lo lógico sería ir a por los 10400.


----------



## Chupacabra (21 Jul 2010)

Muchas ganas de subir. Y encima el viernes diran que todo es estupendo (bueno, Salgado ya lo ha dicho, se ve que no puede esperar), ya lo comenté hace unos dias pero no me extrañaría que lo estuvieran preparando para otra subida del 10% intra-rato para el viernes con lo de los test de la banca.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-julio-2010-a-54.html#post3034637


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Malus dijo:


> A ver cuanto llegan a subir ahora por la mañana. Si suben hasta los 10200 aun le meto otro poco mas a la etf.
> De todas formas tambien cabe la posibilidad de acabe en verde hoy y mañana con vistas a buenos resultados de los stress test del viernes, y llegados el viernes que aprovechen las buenas noticias para pillar a la peña a la contra fuertemente.
> Saludos.




Yo guardaria la munición por si les da por llevarlo a más arriba  Yo tengo preparado un buen cargador porsiaca


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Chupacabra dijo:


> Muchas ganas de subir. Y encima el viernes diran que todo es estupendo (bueno, Salgado ya lo ha dicho, se ve que no puede esperar), ya lo comenté hace unos dias pero no me extrañaría que lo estuvieran preparando para otra subida del 10% intra-rato para el viernes con lo de los test de la banca.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-julio-2010-a-54.html#post3034637




Lo de los stress test tiene que estar más que descontado, si ya lo va filtrando a la prensa salmón nuestra querida menestra ....


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2010)

Yo la carga aún la tengo preparada porque se me escapó el tren de los 10300 de pollastre, pero aún lo suben a 10500 y me dan la oportunidad...


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Lángaro irias con 200K por lo menos ¿no? Porque entre comisiones y demás, para sacarle partido a 6 céntimos...



le he sacado mas de un 2% de rentabilidad, independientemente de la cuantía. Yo creo que no esta mal.
De todas formas te puedo asegurar que voy con muy poco.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Si lo que buscas es una API que maneje FIX, IB tiene API y la TWS para trading raw y puedes operar todo lo que se tradee bajo el sol y desde España creo ke también. Si googleas por FIX te saldrán muchos, pero desconozco el Tema en la penísula .... :fiufiu:



Jajo jajota... algo así es lo que andaba buscando, Kujire, muchas gracias. Añadir un engine FIX a mi software no lo veo problemático, pero encontrar un broker que soporte coneciones directas, eso ya es otro cantar.

Desde luego en Ejpaña dudo que los haya. No es que me importe, desde luego (actualmente mi propio broker también es extranjero, y lo prefiero). El que tú apuntas (IB) lo hace, pero no tengo ni una sola referencia acerca de ellos (calidad de servicio, comisiones, etc.)

En todo caso, con esto ya tengo suficiente para modificar mi software y que pueda ejecutar posiciones por sí mismo... muchas gracias por la pista.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo la carga aún la tengo preparada porque se me escapó el tren de los 10300 de pollastre, pero aún lo suben a 10500 y me dan la oportunidad...



Con el rollo "Smithson & Peponian" que se está marcado últimamente el churribex, no te extrañe que puedas volver a disfrutar de la oportunidad de los 10K3 en breve... 

A fin de cuentas, incluso si mi suelo objetivo de 8K2-8K3 se cumple, recuerda que el período de desplome se extiende sobre poco más de dos semanas... así que aún tenemos días de sobra para hacer el capullo, y luego tirarlo en los últimos dos o tres días de plazo.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2010)

Cada vez se sube con menos dinero.

Cuidado con las veleidades alcistas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2010)

alguien sabe como han salido los resultados de apple, con lo esperado, mejor, peor????


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe como han salido los resultados de apple, con lo esperado, mejor, peor????




Fantabulosos :

Apple vuelve a hacerlo - 21/07/10 - 2326009 - elEconomista.es

Edit: Parece que se quieren poner rojillos


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2010)

El que creo que se salió fue Yahoo!, jajajaja que panda de mangantes están hechos todos estos. El Steve Jobs es un encantador de serpientes de cuidado.


----------



## Interesado (21 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Con el rollo "Smithson & Peponian" que se está marcado últimamente el churribex, no te extrañe que puedas volver a disfrutar de la oportunidad de los 10K3 en breve...
> 
> A fin de cuentas, incluso si mi suelo objetivo de 8K2-8K3 se cumple, recuerda que el período de desplome se extiende sobre poco más de dos semanas... así que aún tenemos días de sobra para hacer el capullo, y luego tirarlo en los últimos dos o tres días de plazo.



A mi me también me dan unos niveles muy similares a los tuyos, con una probable paradita en la zona de 9000-9100. 

Lo que no tengo nada claro es el timing, en mi análisis puede aún hacer nuevos máximos y no necesariamente tiene que producirse en dos semanas (aunque de cumplirse sí debe ser de forma muy brusca por la estructura que se está desarrollando).

¿Ves la caída forzosamente para antes del vencimiento de agosto (semana del 16/8)?


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2010)

Respecto al timing creo que veremos cosas importantes a partir del día 27 y, sobre todo, el día 30 ocurrirá algo gordo, pero que muy gordo.

Y sé que esta vez voy a acertar, ese día no será manipulable.

Vayan poniéndose el casco. No contestaré preguntas acerca de esto, así que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2010)

entonces corto en ibex y largo en apple.... a ver si tengo un poco de suerte


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2010)

me gusta esto de los etf inversos


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1089 soporte 1076

Resistencia en el Euro 1.292 soporte 1.28

Extraño movimiento en el Pound

USD resistencia 83.2 soporte 82.2

Oro resistencia 1207 soporte 1187 (Posible bandera alcista)



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tn-YesqzvNk&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tn-YesqzvNk&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Salu2


----------



## Malus (21 Jul 2010)

Buenas otra vez.
Alguien me puede decir si hay alguna pagina en la que pueda ver las cotizaciones en tiempo real de los valores nacionales? Los del ibex los veo en el economista.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto al timing creo que veremos cosas importantes a partir del día 27 y, sobre todo, el día 30 ocurrirá algo gordo, pero que muy gordo.
> 
> Y sé que esta vez voy a acertar, ese día no será manipulable.
> 
> Vayan poniéndose el casco. No contestaré preguntas acerca de esto, así que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.




otra vez al banco... :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> A mi me también me dan unos niveles muy similares a los tuyos, con una probable paradita en la zona de 9000-9100.
> 
> Lo que no tengo nada claro es el timing, en mi análisis puede aún hacer nuevos máximos y no necesariamente tiene que producirse en dos semanas (aunque de cumplirse sí debe ser de forma muy brusca por la estructura que se está desarrollando).
> 
> ¿Ves la caída forzosamente para antes del vencimiento de agosto (semana del 16/8)?




Bueno, forzoso en este mundo no hay nada :: pero lo que sí puedo decir es que mi sistema viene dando desde hace tiempo 10K3 como techo absoluto para este periodo (ya se ha cumplido) y caída hasta el suelo objetivo de 8K2-8K3 *repartida en unas dos semanas o dos y media, a partir de tocar techo* en 10K3.

Dado que tocamos techo la semana pasada, y respondiendo a tu pregunta... pues sí, ahora que lo mencionas, si no la he cagado y la segunda parte de la previsión se cumple también, entonces *antes *del 16/08 habremos tocado mi suelo objetivo.

Lo que ya no te sé decir es si ese nivel seguirá ahí para el mismo día de vencimientos....


*edito* He caído en la cuenta de que aún estamos a día 21... pensaba que era ya primeros de Agosto (joder, no sé ni en qué mundo vivo). Entonces, si tocamos suelo objetivo, lo haremos más pronto, en la primera semana de Agosto.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto al timing creo que veremos cosas importantes a partir del día 27 y, sobre todo, el día 30 ocurrirá algo gordo, pero que muy gordo.
> 
> Y sé que esta vez voy a acertar, ese día no será manipulable.
> 
> Vayan poniéndose el casco. No contestaré preguntas acerca de esto, así que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.




No me jodas Mulder.. El 30 es lo de las 13 miyones de naves?


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Buenas otra vez.
> Alguien me puede decir si hay alguna pagina en la que pueda ver las cotizaciones en tiempo real de los valores nacionales? Los del ibex los veo en el economista.
> Saludos y gracias.




El bolsamania, te das de alta y lo tienes gratix


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2010)

He puesto el pan de mis hijos detrás de Maese Pollastre. Si Maese Pollastre falla en sus previsiones habrá condenado a mis angelitos a la mendicidad y la pobreza.

Maese Pollastre debe saber que mis "angelitos" son jugadores de Rugby de 20 y 23 años respectivamente. Más de 100 kilogramos de músculo puro y 20 o 30 compañeritos capaces de acompañarlos a efectuar un reclamo a Maese Pollastre si éste se equivoca.

Yo espero que Maese Pollastre sea sabio y repita su excelente pronóstico para el piso (82K) como lo consiguió en el techo (103K).

Ya tengo la dirección de Maese Pollastre y mis hijos siguen atentos y expectantes la evolución del IBEX.

Envian respetuosos saludos a Maese Pollastre.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> He puesto el pan de mis hijos detrás de Maese Pollastre. Si Maese Pollastre falla en sus previsiones habrá condenado a mis angelitos a la mendicidad y la pobreza.
> 
> Maese Pollastre debe saber que mis "angelitos" son jugadores de Rugby de 20 y 23 años respectivamente. Más de 100 kilogramos de músculo puro y 20 o 30 compañeritos capaces de acompañarlos a efectuar un reclamo a Maese Pollastre si éste se equivoca.
> 
> ...




Hoyga, y no se le pasó a Ud. por la cabeza iniciar a sus vástagos en algo más ligerito, como por ejemplo la esgrima con florete? Esos no suelen pasar de 70Kg, y además no tienen compañeros de equipo....


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto al timing creo que veremos cosas importantes a partir del día 27 y, sobre todo, el día 30 ocurrirá algo gordo, pero que muy gordo.
> 
> Y sé que esta vez voy a acertar, ese día no será manipulable.
> 
> Vayan poniéndose el casco. No contestaré preguntas acerca de esto, así que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.



Como siempre, el puto amo.

La semana que viene sin manipulación de Stress Test ni mandangas varias, esperemos que el Stoxx y el SP tomen el camino que deben tomar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> He puesto el pan de mis hijos detrás de Maese Pollastre. Si Maese Pollastre falla en sus previsiones habrá condenado a mis angelitos a la mendicidad y la pobreza.
> 
> Maese Pollastre debe saber que mis "angelitos" son jugadores de Rugby de 20 y 23 años respectivamente. Más de 100 kilogramos de músculo puro y 20 o 30 compañeritos capaces de acompañarlos a efectuar un reclamo a Maese Pollastre si éste se equivoca.
> 
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, y no se le pasó a Ud. por la cabeza iniciar a sus vástagos en algo más ligerito, como por ejemplo la esgrima con florete? Esos no suelen pasar de 70Kg, y además no tienen compañeros de equipo....



!! que casualidad !!! mi sobrino el boxeador tambien esta muy atento al ibex y cuando duerme masculla algo asi como .....pollastre, pollastre la moto que me va a regalar mi tio si aciertas es muy importante para mi, se donde vives ::

El chaval es un angelito, cinturon negro de karate, boxeador y mas ancho de espaldas que largo de altura........es un buen chico, siempre dijo que aquel chico que dejo invalido fue por un accidente, un mal golpe en el que se le fue la mano.

Pero vamos, que no veo motivos para preocuparse, seguro que pollastre acierta en sus previsiones 8:


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2010)

No te preocupes pollastre, puedo enviarte a éstos para que te protejan...














y si quieres venganza... también visitan a domicilio...










Saludos


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !! que casualidad !!! mi sobrino el boxeador tambien esta muy atento al ibex y cuando duerme masculla algo asi como .....pollastre, pollastre la moto que me va a regalar mi tio si aciertas es muy importante para mi, se donde vives ::
> 
> El chaval es un angelito, cinturon negro de karate, boxeador y mas ancho de espaldas que largo de altura........es un buen chico, siempre dijo que aquel chico que dejo invalido fue por un accidente, un mal golpe en el que se le fue la mano.
> 
> Pero vamos, que no veo motivos para preocuparse, seguro que pollastre acierta en sus previsiones 8:




Pero tú no estabas de viaje por la Vieja Europa? 

entonces qué, ya de vuelta por el Nuevo Marruecos?


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2010)

Veo que Maese Pollastre tiene un montón de fanáticos dentro del mundo del deporte... rugbiers, boxeadores... sin duda se trata de alguien popular y carismático.




PD: Mulder ha hecho predicciones durante años sin riesgos físicos ni personales y ahora, el pobre Pollastre, por enunciar dos o tres conclusiones, se ve amenazado desde diferentes fuentes.

Qué dura es la vida !


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jul 2010)

vmmp29 dijo:


> *creditopropulsado* ¿qué libro de Fisher ?



Amazon.com: Super Stocks: The Book That's Changing the Way Investors Think (9781556233845): Kenneth L. Fisher: Books


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jul 2010)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿puedes mostrarme el dato en la web? ¿dónde?
> *
> Debt to equity de 26x*



TEF - TELEFONICA S A Financial Ratios - Forbes.com


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

El bluf de los test de estrés: todo apunta a un acuerdo político para salvar a la banca - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> PD: Mulder ha hecho predicciones durante años sin riesgos físicos ni personales y ahora, el pobre Pollastre, por enunciar dos o tres conclusiones, se ve amenazado desde diferentes fuentes.
> 
> Qué dura es la vida !



Pst, pst, no hable muy alto que ahora créditopropulsado me tiene a tiro :fiufiu:


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2010)

Menudo sopor de sesión.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2010)

que pena no haber mantenido Ibla.... pero bueno he ampliado los cortos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero tú no estabas de viaje por la Vieja Europa?
> 
> entonces qué, ya de vuelta por el Nuevo Marruecos?



hace ya tiempo que volvi de zurich, ya he estado este finde en Vinuesa y pasado mañana me largo a Galicia. De todas maneras mi sobrino esta aqui 



Nico dijo:


> Veo que Maese Pollastre tiene un montón de fanáticos dentro del mundo del deporte... rugbiers, boxeadores... sin duda se trata de alguien popular y carismático.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que al final ha parecido un accidente


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jul 2010)

¿ durara hasta la apertura yanky este aburridisimo lateral? :

creo que voy a comer y a echar la siesta, no creo que me pierda nada ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2010)

vamos, vamos

pepon al hoyo


----------



## Malus (21 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ durara hasta la apertura yanky este aburridisimo lateral? :
> 
> creo que voy a comer y a echar la siesta, no creo que me pierda nada ienso:



Por lo visto, creo que podrias dormir toda la tarde. Esto sigue como toda la mañana...:|


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jul 2010)

Llega lo bueno. Buenas tardes
Me paso para saludar. Sigo trabajandome el IBEX
Hasta luego


----------



## gabacho (21 Jul 2010)

Lo de Bernanke a qué hora es? Lo digo para cerrar este miniguano por si acaso...


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Al barbas lo tengo atado en el sótano para que no me joda la fiesta

EDIT: Soltaré al barbas a la palestra a las 20:00 hora hispanistaní


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Ecooooo 

Habeis visto el volumen a los 15 minutos de abrir el esepe? :8:

Cárpatos dice que algunos han cerrado posis, pero madre mia que posis :


Venga! parece que esto se mueve al rojo


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2010)

Yahoo se la está pegando bien hoy:

Yahoo! Inc.: NASDAQ:YHOO quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jul 2010)

La verdad es que esto de ver la bolsa aqui con mulder, es como ver un partido de españa, con el fresquito, fumando, tan ricamente...

Vamos, un Barça- Madrid durante todo un día...

Que si mira que hace esto, que si mira que hacen los otros...


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2010)

Bueno, pues esto termina aqui para mi durante unos dias...... mi relación marital que comenzará este sabado, espero me permita seguir con algunos de mis vicios.
Os deseo suerte y espero que tireis esto muy abajo, yo confiando ciegamente en Mulder, me quedo corto......

Suerte y buenas plusviesssss


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2010)

¿hará hoy la caidita del niagara el SP?


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> La verdad es que esto de ver la bolsa aqui con mulder, es como ver un partido de españa, con el fresquito, fumando, tan ricamente...
> 
> Vamos, un Barça- Madrid durante todo un día...
> 
> Que si mira que hace esto, que si mira que hacen los otros...



Eso! fumaros los brotes verdes, que quiero mi guano :XX:

PD: Pensaba que los únicos que fumabamos por aquí eramos Luca y un servidor


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hará hoy la caidita del niagara el SP?



Diós te oiga o

EDIT: Mirar que majo el 

http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/fu...richo-de-Ramos-con-las-primas-de-la-Roja.html

Seguro que este le gustaria a DP


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2010)

Me dais 1 poco de envidia Mulder y Creditoptopulsado. Hay que organizar 1 macro kdd.


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2010)

¿Hace un porrete...?



pronto será legal... :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2010)

cuanto dinero son 25 puntos de 1 contrato mini sp?


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Tonuel, en California la van a producir a mansalva... Aqui pronto pasará lo mismo. Miran que son buena gente, como saben que nos darán por el orto, nos quieren sedar para que no haga pupita 

pyn lo de la quedada seria cachondo  para identificarnos iremos disfrazados de osos pardos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Hace un porrete...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que tu casa casi me pilla de camino...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Hace un porrete...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, en California la van a producir a mansalva... Aqui pronto pasará lo mismo. Miran que son buena gente, como saben que nos darán por el orto, nos quieren sedar para que no haga pupita
> 
> pyn lo de la quedada seria cachondo  para identificarnos iremos disfrazados de osos pardos





Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que tu casa casi me pilla de camino...



Desde luego no os falta detalle, no os basta con ser unos ludopatas sino que por encima drogadictos : . Por cierto el consumo es legal desde hace muchos años, solo esta penalizado el trafico.

bueno, volviendo al tema del hilo, a ver que han hecho hoy los leoncios.......al menos no ha rebotado y han bajado 47 pipillos, menos da una piedra.

Ojala que Mulder acierte y mañana tengamos un megagap bajista tranquilizador de cortos


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> cuanto dinero son 25 puntos de 1 contrato mini sp?



1250$

El Euro testeando la zona de soporte.


Salu2


----------



## enric68 (21 Jul 2010)

Amigo Creidtopropulsado que tal si le propones a Mulder venir de ponente en la charla de *** de BCN en octubre? ya que estas ahí.

Por cierto a finales de júlio nos vemos ¿ok? parrillada argentina en mi casa...

Saludos a ambos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jul 2010)

enric68 dijo:


> Amigo Creidtopropulsado que tal si le propones a Mulder venir de ponente en la charla de *** de BCN en octubre? ya que estas ahí.
> 
> Por cierto a finales de júlio nos vemos ¿ok? parrillada argentina en mi casa...
> 
> Saludos a ambos



Eso eso, tu vete preparando la parrillada que sabes que con el hugo me subo para allá en breves


----------



## enric68 (21 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Eso eso, tu vete preparando la parrillada que sabes que con el hugo me subo para allá en breves



Ahí estamos amigo...

Saludos


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (21 Jul 2010)

enric68 dijo:


> Amigo Creidtopropulsado que tal si le propones a Mulder venir de ponente en la charla de *** de *** en ******? ya que estas ahí.
> 
> Por cierto a finales de júlio nos vemos ¿ok? parrillada argentina en mi casa...
> 
> Saludos a ambos



¿Publicidad subliminal?.

¿Por que los asteriscos en éste foro para lo relacionado con ***?.

Yo le he añadido los del lugar y fecha.


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Están empolvando la naríz al barbas, a ver que nos cuenta el "hamijo" ...


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Pedazo de velón negro, que está soltando el tito?

EDIT: Palabreria barata ... nos vamos al guano :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2010)

El barbas no lo ve claro

Inicia su intervención comentando que la situación económica sigue siendo anormalmente incierta, por lo que la FED sigue dispuesta a tomar nuevas medidas si fuera necesario, dejando además muy claro desde el principio que con esta situación los tipos van a seguir bajos durante un período de tiempo largo. 

Esto no quita para que en un determinado momento se tenga que ir retirando esta política para evitar una subida de la inflación.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2010)

Quiero niagaras en el sp


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

El futuro del guarribex pierde los 10K :XX:

Queremos sangre :baba:

:baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes :o

El Euro rompe el soporte, parece que Pepon pone rumbo a las Bermudas 


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2010)

Vamos, vamos

otra cascada


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2010)

En el 65 del E-Mini hay piedra, en el Euro 1.2727




Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2010)

Jur jur

La ha hecho, doble cascada

Los largos re-estrenan mandriladas de verano


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2010)

Tras dos días maratonianos explicándonos cada uno su especialidad Creditopropulsado ya se fue de vuelta a casa y yo voy a ver si me relajo un poco porque este chaval es un torbellino, no para ni un momento de charlar 

¿alguien quiere el volumen de los leoncios de hoy?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras dos días maratonianos explicándonos cada uno su especialidad Creditopropulsado ya se fue de vuelta a casa y yo voy a ver si me relajo un poco porque este chaval es un torbellino, no para ni un momento de charlar
> 
> *¿alguien quiere el volumen de los leoncios de hoy?*



"Dale, Manolo"


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Ha habido poca actividad hoy, que se ha dividido en dos partes:

- Han comprado hasta las 10
- Han vendido a partir de esa hora.
- En subasta han comprado.

Durante las ventas también hemos tenido alguna compra aislada pero de poco calado hacia mediodía pero se han puesto firmemente vendedores y además con bastante volumen. Lo de la subasta parecen cierres de posiciones, a tenor de como están evolucionando los índices en estos momentos, por temor al barbas.


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2010)

Siguiente soporte 1060-61 ES/ ::


Salu2


----------



## debianita (21 Jul 2010)

Pues si han comprado en la robasta ... que preparen el culete mañana :XX:

El esepe de cabeza al soporte, que lo pete por Dios 8:


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2010)

Buenas noches 

Posible cierre bajista pendiente de confirmacion (Cubierta de nube oscura)

Benke dice que la economía está empeorando y que podrían estar preparando más madera.

Salu2


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2010)

El SP sigue respetando la drectriz bajista.

Si nos fijamos, tanto el MACD como el RSI como el Estacástico tienen la misma situación que antes de comenzar la caida de mediados de Junio de 2010.

¿casualidad?.

Todo indica lo mismo: *GUANO*


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2010)

Quizás Maese Pollastre conserve la cabeza en su sitio...


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Como ha dicho Mulder al cierre ha habido compras. El sistema marcada una alta probabilidad de fuerte subida para mañana.
Se han dejado algunas posiciones largas abiertas, con ampliación si abrimos en un determinado nivel y venta inmediata en el primer rebote, si se abre por debajo de nivel de venta automática. (Siempre doy niveles, pero hoy me los guardo)
Las ganancias acumuladas permiten asumir una pérdida (de bastantes puntos de IBEX), si no se produce el rebote y sin afectar a los objetivos mensuales. Frente a esta pérdida se presenta una gran retorno si los movimientos de mañana acompañan.

Buenas Noches.

De momento estamos en futuro IBEX 9955
Cotizacion SP: 1068.25
Mini SP 1064,50 +0,5

P.D. Así no se puede dormir tranquilo, en dos años abandono esto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Quizás Maese Pollastre conserve la cabeza en su sitio...



Mi sobrino me ha comentado que este pollastre le empieza a caer simpatico


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Ya estoy en casa. Mañana radiotransmitimos de nuevo desde Carabanchel alto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras dos días maratonianos explicándonos cada uno su especialidad Creditopropulsado ya se fue de vuelta a casa y yo voy a ver si me relajo un poco porque este chaval es un torbellino, no para ni un momento de charlar
> 
> ¿alguien quiere el volumen de los leoncios de hoy?



xDDD, mejor que torbellino, como dijo usted un MOTORCITO!.

Burrum burrum.

PD: Interesado también puede dar fe.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!



Creditopropulsado dijo:


> xDDD, mejor que torbellino, como dijo usted un MOTORCITO!.
> 
> Burrum burrum.
> 
> PD: Interesado también puede dar fe.



La verdad es que en secundaria tuve un profesor de física y química que llegaba a clase, borraba la pizarra y a los cinco minutos ya la había llenado toda de nuevo y encima le faltaba espacio. Le llamábamos precisamente el 'motoret' 

Creo que hoy será un día bastante lateral, aunque eso dependerá de los resultados, como siempre. Hoy los da 3M, AT&T, Amazon, American Express, Caterpillar, Microsoft, San Disk y UPS, entre muchos otros, pero estos son los más importantes.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad es que en secundaria tuve un profesor de física y química que llegaba a clase, borraba la pizarra y a los cinco minutos ya la había llenado toda de nuevo y encima le faltaba espacio. Le llamábamos precisamente el 'motoret'




Lástima que su esfuerzo fuera en balde... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Jul 2010)

chavales... acabo de dar una clase magistral en intereconomia business... :X


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy salen algunos datos interesantes para los usanos. Aún con los resultados no se va a poder escapar del guano si salen mal.


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

Juanlu, espero que recomendara a los abueletes comprar papel, los 17k están a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> chavales... acabo de dar una clase magistral en intereconomia business... :X



¿lo dice usted en serio ? :

menos mal que no invitaron a Tonuel al mismo tiempo que a usted 

edito: ya me daba mala espina que Juanlu apareciera por aqui, el ibex casi en verde . Vayase señor Juanlu, no sin antes llamar a Tonuel.


----------



## carvil (22 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1070-71 soporte 1065


Salu2


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Como ha dicho Mulder al cierre ha habido compras. El sistema marcada una alta probabilidad de fuerte subida para mañana.
> Se han dejado algunas posiciones largas abiertas, con ampliación si abrimos en un determinado nivel y venta inmediata en el primer rebote, si se abre por debajo de nivel de venta automática. (Siempre doy niveles, pero hoy me los guardo)
> Las ganancias acumuladas permiten asumir una pérdida (de bastantes puntos de IBEX), si no se produce el rebote y sin afectar a los objetivos mensuales. Frente a esta pérdida se presenta una gran retorno si los movimientos de mañana acompañan.
> 
> ...




Primeros objetivos alcanzados, seguimos con la tarea, nuevos puntos de entrada y salida. Ciao


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Primeros objetivos alcanzados, seguimos con la tarea, nuevos puntos de entrada y salida. Ciao



Fran ¿ tu ves que se caera el ibex o piensas que acaba rebotando ?


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Jul 2010)

Deberían haber hecho lo mismo que yo...

*
BUY IN MAY AND GO AWAY...*



Saludos


----------



## Interesado (22 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> xDDD, mejor que torbellino, como dijo usted un MOTORCITO!.
> 
> Burrum burrum.
> 
> PD: Interesado también puede dar fe.



Doy fé. CP es un excelente compañero de charla.

MACD diario cruzándose a la baja. Con todo, pinta mal el guano.

Alcista 35.6%
Neutral 15.8%
Bajista 48.5%

Bienvenidos a la portada

Posiblemente tengamos otro impulso al alza más. El VIX aún está alto y el SP parece que está pidiendo una visita más a los 1100. Eso sí, cuanto más tarde en llegar la corrección, más dura será, aunque supongo que es precisamente lo que buscan.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Fran ¿ tu ves que se caera el ibex o piensas que acaba rebotando ?



En que plazo temporal?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jul 2010)

Buenos días forería... 

Ayer fue un día de transición, no rompimos nada importante ni por arriba ni por abajo, el konkorde volvió a indicar que entraron manos débiles y salieron fuertes... La directriz bajista, nos daría un máximo para hoy en el contado del Ibex sobre los 1021x

Saludos y suerte a tod@s!

Edito: El S&P ronda los 1071, la gráfica del S&P está más "encajonada" que la del Ibex, aunque tienen una estructura similar, sus rangos en contado para hoy andarían entre los 1063-1087...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2010)

Hasta Octubre nada chavales... :no:


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

Os dejo el link para que entreneis en los laterales soporiferos 

Juego de analisis tecnico. Demuestra cuanto sabes


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Bueno tengo que seguir con la tarea.


Acerca de a donde marcha el IBEX: Como sabeis la hoja de ruta está escrita y a finales de septiembre hay que "tocar" unos niveles. (Como comprenderéis no los voy a decir, hay mucho dinero detrás de esos cálculos y no se dicen alegremente). 
Ese dato realmente no es importante (aunque es fundamental saberlo, ya que influye en los niveles de entrada y salida), porque la rentabilidad del movimiento a 3 meses se consiguen con el trabajo día a día. P.e. Podemos saber que el IBEX va a subir o bajar un 10% en esos meses, pero si se trabaja sobre los "dientes de sierra" de ese movimiento, multiplicas la rentabilidad. 
Es imposible decir lo que va a pasar al final de una jornada, porque los niveles cambian cada cierto rango horario, dependiendo de muchos factores, algunas veces solo del capricho de un operador que ve poco volumen y mueve el mercado.

Para el rango horarío en el que estamos, 10050 era el punto de entrada, con objetivo en 10125, y con posible proyección a los 10200, que es un nivel que se dejó hace unos días. (aunque la probabilidad de tocarlos se va reduciendo).
Ahora si que me voy.
Suerte a todos.

P.D. Tocados y hundidos. Algunas veces me doy miedo jjjjjjjjjj


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días forería...
> 
> Ayer fue un día de transición, no rompimos nada importante ni por arriba ni por abajo, el konkorde volvió a indicar que entraron manos débiles y salieron fuertes... *La directriz bajista, nos daría un máximo para hoy en el contado del Ibex sobre los 1021x
> *
> ...



Por ahora 10212,9, si lo pasan de ahí se pondría peligroso para los cortos...

Edito: S&P sobre los 1079...


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Jul 2010)

10000

12000

14000

17000

20000


los caminos del ibex son inescrutables... :X


----------



## carvil (22 Jul 2010)

El E-Mini tiene resistencia en 1076

El Euro en resistencia tambien 1.285


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2010)

Hombre, un intradiario empedernido.... siempre gusta encontrarse con "uno de los nuestros".

Totalmente de acuerdo en lo del l/p: no podrían importarme menos los niveles a meses vista... lo que multiplica el dinero es la interpretación del intradiario.

Claro que para eso es imprescindible tener software de apoyo a tus decisiones... el software aconseja, y el humano ejecuta (o no).




Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno tengo que seguir con la tarea.
> 
> 
> Acerca de a donde marcha el IBEX: Como sabeis la hoja de ruta está escrita y a finales de septiembre hay que "tocar" unos niveles. (Como comprenderéis no los voy a decir, hay mucho dinero detrás de esos cálculos y no se dicen alegremente).
> ...


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

Parece que pepón no termina de irse, pero yo creo:

- Que no superaremos máximos de junio.
- Que estamos bajistas, aunque muchas veces parezca lo contrario.
- Que los máximos de julio no se superarán en agosto.

En mi opinión esto es un derribo controlado, vamos hacia abajo dejando máximos decrecientes con cada spike al alza que se sucede y lo que tengo previsto para el mercado de aquí a noviembre no va a ser un paseillo ni mucho menos.

Estos días he mirado estadísticas y no se ha dado nunca año como este (desde finales del siglo XIX) que no terminara en mínimos a finales de año, igualmente nunca se dio un año como este donde se hicieran nuevos máximos anuales, con eso creo que está todo dicho.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Las estadísticas están para romperse.
El análisis técnico es la herramienta que todos conocen, por lo que es muy útil para saber que va a hacer la gente y se usa como un elemento más para sacar rentabilidad.
Personalmente he creado modelos avanzados con Nivel de confianza cercanos al 98%, y al final no sirven para nada.

La herramienta fundamental son gráficos adelantados, dependientes de distintas variables que llegan casi a tiempo real. Sobre esos datos se deciden y lo hace el humano. Aunque existen las órdenes automáticas, pero fundamentalmente por la rapidez de la ejecución, a mano en un movimiento brusco no te da tiempo a salir rápido.

P.D. Estamos en distribución, un poco de descanso para todos.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta Octubre nada chavales... :no:



Hamijo, a los índices está a punto de darles la estocada.

Prepare los nelson.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jul 2010)

Joder con pepon, se va de bares ayer y cuando vuelve viene muy cargado...

Que hambre tengo ... xD


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estos días he mirado estadísticas y no se ha dado nunca año como este (desde finales del siglo XIX) que no terminara en mínimos a finales de año, igualmente nunca se dio un año como este donde se hicieran nuevos máximos anuales, con eso creo que está todo dicho.




pero las terrazas siguen llenas... :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Las estadísticas están para romperse.
> El análisis técnico es la herramienta que todos conocen, por lo que es muy útil para saber que va a hacer la gente y se usa como un elemento más para sacar rentabilidad.
> Personalmente he creado modelos avanzados con Nivel de confianza cercanos al 98%, y al final no sirven para nada.
> 
> ...



Son estadísticas que no se han roto en los últimos 120 años de bolsa, incluyendo los años que llevamos de HFT, en un mundo donde nada se respeta para siempre esta estadística es algo que yo creo que tiene un valor altísimo.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jul 2010)

¿que pantomima es esta?? ¿estan celebrando los datos europeos de PMI y tal y tal?

En fin ver para creer.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Son estadísticas que no se han roto en los últimos 120 años de bolsa, incluyendo los años que llevamos de HFT, en un mundo donde nada se respeta para siempre esta estadística es algo que yo creo que tiene un valor altísimo.



Tendré en cuenta este dato, gracias

Edit: SP cotizando por encima de 1080


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿que pantomima es esta?? ¿estan celebrando los datos europeos de PMI y tal y tal?
> 
> En fin ver para creer.



Pues esta semana se está haciendo lo que se debe, mi índice Mulder's Stock Manipulation Index está bajo esta semana.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Sp crea un techo en 1082, si se rompe nos vamos a 10.300


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues esta semana se está haciendo lo que se debe, mi índice Mulder's Stock Manipulation Index está bajo esta semana.



Hombre recuerdo aquella frase que pusiste el mes pasado que decia... "el mes de julio no va a ser como muchos piensan..." o algo asi.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

El gacelerío pastando libremente por la pradera llena de abundantes pastos.

Miren detrás de los matorrales. El enemigo está cerca y planificando su ataque.


----------



## Interesado (22 Jul 2010)

Tenemos un poco abandonada la casa de campo bis, ¿no? :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> *El análisis técnico es la herramienta que todos conocen, por lo que es muy útil para saber que va a hacer la gente y se usa como un elemento más para sacar rentabilidad.*
> Personalmente he creado modelos avanzados con Nivel de confianza cercanos al 98%, y al final no sirven para nada.
> 
> La herramienta fundamental son gráficos adelantados, dependientes de distintas variables que llegan casi a tiempo real. Sobre esos datos se deciden y lo hace el humano. Aunque existen las órdenes automáticas, pero fundamentalmente por la rapidez de la ejecución, a mano en un movimiento brusco no te da tiempo a salir rápido.
> ...



Bueno, esa es una consecuencia de la versión débil de la EMH. Cualquier herramienta, indicador, software o técnica que está al alcance del público, diluye su eficacia a medida que más gente la conoce, y termina finalmente cancelando por completo cualquier ventaja que pudiera otorgar en el pasado.

Por cierto, respecto a lo de no poder salir rápido cuando operas a mano... cuando mi sistema "pita" avisando de un reversal inminente contra mi posición, deberías ver cómo de rápido subo las escaleras de cuatro en cuatro  vamos, que salir, vaya si salgo....


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Tenemos un poco abandonada la casa de campo bis, ¿no? :fiufiu:




Si... solo postea LCASC :: y hace dias que dejo :: ::

Por cierto alguien sabe si corre por la red el siguiente libro?:

Practicas de Analisis Tecnico de los Mercados Financieros John J Murphy?

Alguien lo ha leido?


----------



## Interesado (22 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si... solo postea LCASC :: y hace dias que dejo :: ::
> 
> Por cierto alguien sabe si corre por la red el siguiente libro?:
> 
> ...



Lo digo porque igual hay novedades... :fiufiu:


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

Interesado, no veo la imagen :rolleye:

PD: No habia pillado la ironia del emoticono ::


----------



## carvil (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que pepón no termina de irse, pero yo creo:
> 
> - Que no superaremos máximos de junio.
> - Que estamos bajistas, aunque muchas veces parezca lo contrario.
> ...



Sip yo tambien veo una acción coordinada de los bancos centrales (FED BCE)
IMO respecto al máximo de Agosto no lo tengo del todo claro.



debianita dijo:


> Si... solo postea LCASC :: y hace dias que dejo :: ::
> 
> 
> Por cierto alguien sabe si corre por la red el siguiente libro?:
> ...



Sí, recomendable su lectura.


Salu2


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Sí, recomendable su lectura.
> 
> Salu2




Que conste que es el de *Prácticas* no confundir con su obra maestra 

Confirmamelo que si no lo encuentro online lo pediré. Sale por uno 16 lereles.

Gracias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2010)

Buenas forería.

Hoy que tengo un rato libre, estoy leyendo a Fran 200 y Cordobesa y decir 

QUE SON UNOS CRACKS


----------



## carvil (22 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Que conste que es el de *Prácticas* no confundir con su obra maestra
> 
> Confirmamelo que si no lo encuentro online lo pediré. Sale por uno 16 lereles.
> 
> Gracias



El de prácticas desconocía que existia, sabes el titulo en ingles?


Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Lo digo porque igual hay novedades... :fiufiu:



Tienes un mp


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> El de prácticas desconocía que existia, sabes el titulo en ingles?
> 
> 
> Salu2



Study Guide to Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets 


Amazon.com: Study Guide to Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets (New York Institute of Finance) (9780735200654): John J. Murphy: Books


En la casa del libro o en Diez de Santos lo encuentras por 16 lereles. Como me encantó su obra maestra, tenia curiosidad por saber si esta podria ser una buena lectura práctica


----------



## carvil (22 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Study Guide to Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Study Guide to Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets (New York Institute of Finance) (9780735200654): John J. Murphy: Books
> ...



Por lo poco que he visto en Amazom, un poco básico pero está bien, yo lo compraría y más con ese precio. Aquí hay otros autores que cobran de 50 euros para arriba y sus libros son paja 

Comienza la volatilidad

14:30 Dato de empleo

Salu2


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Por lo poco que he visto en Amazom, un poco básico pero está bien, yo lo compraría y más con ese precio. Aquí hay otros autores que cobran de 50 euros para arriba y sus libros son paja
> 
> Comienza la volatilidad
> 
> ...



Si ... las criticas en amazon son demoledoras ::


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas forería.
> 
> Hoy que tengo un rato libre, estoy leyendo a Fran 200 y Cordobesa y decir
> 
> QUE SON UNOS CRACKS



Solo decir que cordobesa es una joya, tan buena que no duraba en los trabajos (tipico de los jefes que no quieren a nadie que destaque y que aun abundan) Fue un descubrimiento en un foro. Lo mismo ella lo cuenta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jul 2010)

Paro semanal: 464.000 peor esperado


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Paro semanal: 464.000 peor esperado



En el momento de la noticia ha bajado el indicador SP cuatro puntos, pero ha vuelto a cotizar por encima de 1081.

Parece que quieren fiesta...pues nada que suene la música.

P.D.: El IBEX ni se ha inmutado, el movimiento ha sido tan rápido que no ha dado tiempo a reaccionar aqui.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

A ver si cae de una puta vez.

Que cosa más cansina, hostias.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sp crea un techo en 1082, si se rompe nos vamos a 10.300



Cerquita del objetivo el sp adelantado cotizando por encima de 1084.

Edit 1085,25


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Cerquita del objetivo el sp adelantado cotizando por encima de 1084.
> 
> Edit 1085,25



Hay un poquito del window dressing que tanto le gusta a Mulder pero yo aprecio bastante volumen para los meses en los que estamos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2010)

Mirando el eur/usd parece que tenemos un cierre de cortos....


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Muchos intereses en este momento= mucho dinero
SP adelantado 1087


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Jul 2010)

tengo vaselina para todos... )


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> Hussman identifica 4 indicadores para seguir el riesgo de una posible recesión:
> 
> 1) Los Spreads de crédito entre la deuda corporativa y el activo sin riesgo, se abren por encima de los niveles de los últimos 6 meses.
> 
> ...



De bloomberg:



> German Note Yields Near One-Week Low After Bernanke's Economic Outlook
> By Matthew Brown - Jul 22, 2010
> Email Share Print
> (Corrects headline, first paragraph to show yields near a low.)
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mirando el eur/usd parece que tenemos un cierre de cortos....



Lo relacionamos con el volumen en bolsa?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2010)

En los 1090 veremos a ver que hace


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los 1090 veremos a ver que hace



A por ellos que vamos....


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Le está costando el nivel, lo mismo es buen momento de realizar. No hay que ser avaricioso

Si baja de nuevo de 10260 busco nueva entrada, si no hasta el cierre, a ver que hacemos.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Creo que el cuello de un tal pollastre peligra :fiufiu:


----------



## Interesado (22 Jul 2010)

Ahora la duda es si va a parar en los 1100 o nos vamos ya del tirón hasta los 1135. :rolleye:

Creo que será lo segundo.


----------



## Kujire (22 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo contemplo, a día de hoy, *un escenario aún más alcista en unos días*, sin embargo las espadas están en todo lo alto, por lo que me voy al precio. La situación puede cambiar sin duda, estamos en Earnings Season :8: y es normal que tengamos que ir re-evaluando los distintos escenarios.



Vaya vaya, rompremos resistencias :rolleye: ... no sé dónde lo habré escuchado antes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Lo relacionamos con el volumen en bolsa?



Sí, ultimamente funciona ok


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya vaya, rompremos resistencias :rolleye: ... no sé dónde lo habré escuchado antes.



Hola preciosa.

Como siempre, surfeando la tendencia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya vaya, rompremos resistencias :rolleye: ... no sé dónde lo habré escuchado antes.



Pero la resistencia no es el triple techo que tiene en 1099 contado... ienso:


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola preciosa.
> 
> Como siempre, surfeando la tendencia



Luca, un placer volver a tenerte por el hilo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Luca, un placer volver a tenerte por el hilo.



Hoy es un día atípico, tengo muchas cosas que hacer... y para salir a mi casa a las 17:00 tengo que cumplir... (Y después tengo otros asuntos...)


----------



## xavigomis (22 Jul 2010)

Creo que hasta 10.340 - 10.400 podía llegar... e incluso ahí podríamos darle unos puntos de margen...

Veremos, de momento la clava...

Veo más complicado el decir tal fecha pasará algo gordo y luego... xDD


----------



## Interesado (22 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya vaya, rompremos resistencias :rolleye: ... no sé dónde lo habré escuchado antes.



Kujire, yo te aprecio mucho, pero eso lo dijiste el 13 de Julio cuando estábamos en 1100 y lo que pasó en unos días es que nos comimos 40 puntos del tirón.

Y te lo digo con todo el respeto. Que estoy contigo en lo de que "hay que ir con el precio" y si sube comprar y si baja vender.

Pero a toro pasado, con la volatilidad que tenemos _"en unos días" _todos acertamos, o como diría Keynes, todos _"estaremos muertos"_.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Kujire, yo te aprecio mucho, pero eso lo dijiste el 13 de Julio cuando estábamos en 1100 y lo que pasó en unos días es que nos comimos 40 puntos del tirón.
> 
> Y te lo digo con todo el respeto. Que estoy contigo en lo de que "hay que ir con el precio" y si sube comprar y si baja vender.
> 
> Pero a toro pasado, con la volatilidad que tenemos _"en unos días" _todos acertamos, o como diría Keynes, todos _"estaremos muertos"_.



Por esas fechas, 1 semana antes concretamente, yo comenté que nos iríamos a 1100...

Son épocas de lateral, estas subidas+bajadas tan fuertes alcaran lo de siempre, agitadas de árbol de órdago...


Respecto al casco y gran cataclismo (insinuación bajista de Mulder) del día 27, sencillamente es luna llena...


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

Lo importante es que el SP está tentando la directriz bajista que guia la corrección.

Estos son los momentos realmente importantes.


----------



## Misterio (22 Jul 2010)

Estará descontado lo de los stress test que todo va a salir chachi piruli y que todos los bancos estan guays no? porque sino nos vamos a 11.000


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

Si el SP rompe los 1100, habrán hecho la misma jugarreta que en el anterior HCH. Además tendría mucho significado técnico por la rotura al alza de la directriz bajista.

De momento seguimos bajistas. Hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Luca, un placer volver a tenerte por el hilo.



+1.


El mensaje que has ingresado es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje a por lo menos 10 caracteres.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Por cierto que interesante se está poniendo esto.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2010)

¿mañana todavía hay resultados de empresas en USA?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Como ayer ya le comenté a Mulder en persona, ( y ahora por aqui para todo el hilo), los ETFs que sigo con el blai knkrde, en barras de horas o 4 horas están cerca de pasar a saldo netamente comprador de vendedor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Menudo patapum pa arriba le acaban de pegar al SP.


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Menudo patapum pa arriba le acaban de pegar al SP.




y más que le van a pegar... 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Fijaros que es lo que han estado haciendo durante la última hora en el ETF bajista sobre el stoxx.

Fijaros en las órdenes gordas como hacen ipsofacto subir el precio...


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

Marditos largistas!  que miedo me han hecho pasar. Cruzo los dedos como el s&p pase los 1.1k me retiro, me hago pepito y fan de kierevelos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Marditos larguistas!  que miedo me han hecho pasar. Cruzo los dedos como el s&p pase los 1.1k me retiro, me hago pepito y fan de kierevelos.



Mucha gente se deja las "us", es algo del foro, como lo de "demigrante", o simplemente os las descuidáis...? es que siempre lo leo así: [larjistas] )

Saludos...

PD: Como superemos el 10419, fibo61,8% verás que risas...
PD2: El konkorde sigue diciendo compra de manos débiles, venta de manos fuertes... a ver si va a estar manipulado!!!!


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

Es curioso, ayer la FED dice que la economía está mal y el mercado cae, a nadie le importanron todos los datos que salieron diciendo que la economía estaba mal antes. Hoy la FED dice que hacen falta estímulos y aunque aun no se hayan aprobado ya estamos pepones.

Parece que todo gira en torno a la FED y lo demás se olvida interesadamente.


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

LCASC, ha sido por las prisas  HAMIJO

Me voy a tomar unas cañas, no me fio un pelo ... Espero tener la posi abierta a mi regreso ::


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso, ayer la FED dice que la economía está mal y el mercado cae, a nadie le importanron todos los datos que salieron diciendo que la economía estaba mal antes. Hoy la FED dice que hacen falta estímulos y aunque aun no se hayan aprobado ya estamos pepones.
> 
> Parece que todo gira en torno a la FED y lo demás se olvida interesadamente.



¿os habeis fijado en la mierda de volumen que está guiando la subida?.

Están forzando en extremo pero todavía somos bajistas. Están cerca de dar la vuelta a la tortilla pero cuidadín que pueden estar preparando una empapelada de órdago.

Mañana se acaba la falacia de los Stress Test. A ver por donde tira.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han pasado todo el día comprando excepto cuando han dado el dato de paro y hacia el final de la sesión que han vendido un poco, en subasta han vuelto a comprar.

Parece que tenemos sabor peponiano, los leoncios compran y compran y esperan los mismo para mañana a primera hora. De todas formas parece que no todos se fían y algunos de ellos están intradiando, porque de otra forma no se explican las ventas al final.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿os habeis fijado en la mierda de volumen que está guiando la subida?.
> 
> Están forzando en extremo pero todavía somos bajistas. Están cerca de dar la vuelta a la tortilla pero cuidadín que pueden estar preparando una empapelada de órdago.
> 
> Mañana se acaba la falacia de los Stress Test. A ver por donde tira.



Sin ánimo de discutir, una 'mierda de volumen' es lo que suele acompañar a toda tendencia alcista y en mi opinión esta semana no están forzando nada, lo único destacable es que se están excediendo un poco con la volatilidad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso, ayer la FED dice que la economía está mal y el mercado cae, a nadie le importanron todos los datos que salieron diciendo que la economía estaba mal antes. Hoy la FED dice que hacen falta estímulos y aunque aun no se hayan aprobado ya estamos pepones.
> 
> Parece que todo gira en torno a la FED y lo demás se olvida interesadamente.



Si la FED prepara los estímulos, será porque harán falta, no?


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Si la FED prepara los estímulos, será porque harán falta, no?



Antes teníamos la excusa de las sub-prime, pero todo aquello (teóricamente) ya pasó ¿que es lo que sucede ahora? ¿a quien le sucede? eso no lo dicen.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Bueno, ahora que están cerrando los europeos y hay un poco de tranquilidad voy a contaros mi experiencia mulderiana.

Antes de nada me gustaría contaros una pequeña historia. Es un OT, pero es muy interesante, *pero poco conocido*. Los templarios fueron una de las órdenes más poderosas de la edad media, además de muchas particularidades que hacen señalar a que a nivel teologico no eran una orden religiosa al uso, desarrollaron una serie de negocios que les hicieron acumular una importante cantidad de capital. Fueron los inventores de la tarjeta de crédito. Bueno, más que de crédito, era de deposito, ya que los usuarios, los peregrinos, depositaban cierta cantidad monetaria en alguno de sus centros europeos, a cargo de un cheque, del cual podrían hacer uso en las siguientes sedes de la orden. De este modo evitaban llevar el oro en sus equipajes, y los asaltadores de caminos encontraban imposible robar algo que era nominativo.

El caso, que me voy por las ramas. Una de los aspectos más llamativos de la orden era la relación que mantuvieron con el Islam. Y cito de esta interesante web, que recomiendo su lectura.



> La Orden del Temple actúa desde siempre para la unión de las dos ramas complementarias de la corriente abrahamica, la Cristiandad y el Islam, ya que dicha alianza es necesaria para la realización de la Parusía. Es preciso rechazar la vanidad de las disputas intelectuales sobre los dogmas y recordar el poder de la oración en común. Se trata de una llamada al combate conjunto de musulmanes y cristianos.
> 
> Es bien conocida la historia que contaba Sanai; la de los ciegos que palpaban cada uno una diferente parte de un elefante. Para uno de ellos el animal era una alfombra, para otro un tubo y para el último una columna.
> "Así son -decía- la mayor parte de los hombres, los cuales no "ven mas que una parte del Universo".
> ...





> Existió un pacto entre los templarios y algunes órdenes iniciátcas del Islam?. Entrevista a Andrés Guijarro, Profesor y traductor de árabe. Especialista en mística islámica y en tradiciones esotéricas y espirituales del Islam.
> 
> "Sé por buena fuente, que algunos sultanes han sido recibidos con mucho gusto y gran pompa por la Orden, y que los mismos templarios les han permitido celebrar sus supersticiones con invocaciones a su Profeta". Éstas palabras pertenecen a la crónica de la época del escritor Gérard de Séde, que explicaba cómo durante el siglo 14, la Orden del Temple había establecido relaciones de amistad con poblaciones musulmanes, aprendiendo a raíz de éstas su idioma, el árabe, y llegando incluso, a armar caballeros a dignatarios islámicos.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, para los que seamos pensinsulares del medio, hay una ermita en Soria que no podeís dejar de visitar.. Está en el cañon del rio lobos y en el siguiente link podeís encontrar su historia.

SAN BARTOLOMÉ. CAÑÓN DEL RÍO LOBOS




> La élite iniciática del Temple contactó en Tierra Santa y en España con representantes cualificados del esoterismo islámico y judío; contacto que sirvió para revitalizar y darle un nuevo giro al esoterismo cristiano, o sea a su espiritualidad más profunda y universal, que es el fundamento interior de la religión cristiana, es decir su base metafísica iniciática.
> 
> Del esoterismo islámico conocieron el sufismo y la gnosis shiita, y del judío la cábala. Precisamente fue en Guadalajara donde Moisés de León escribió, entre 1270-1300, el cuerpo central del "Zohar" o "Libro del Esplendor", que sigue siendo considerado como el texto literario cabalístico medieval más importante de Europa.
> 
> ...



Así, como ha Sanai comentaba como la mayoría de los hombres sólo conocían una parte del universo. O lo que es lo mismo. 

La gran mayoría de los agentes sólo conocen una parte del mercado. Los analistas son o fundamentales, o técnicos. Y como los integristas islamicos o los ultracatólicos pertenecientes al opus, legionarios de cristo y similares, suelen despreciar e incluso catalogar de ignorantes a sus compañeros de análisis que tienen un modo de analizar a la bolsa desde un punto de vista diferente.

Lo desprecian no por que lo conozcan. Los técnicos conocen a los fundamentales, y los fundamentales a los técnicos así como el opus sabe de la existencia del ismal, y los integristas del cristianismo. Es la misma historia de esos trolls que de vez en cuando entran por el hilo. Dicen la bolsa es un casino. 

Pero os puedo asegurar que si alguno de ellos entendieran a la bolsa y supieran lo que la mueve no dirían eso. 

Lo que pasa es que intentan entender la bolsa y como lo consiguen, se rinden a la primera y descargan su frustración con ella. Nada más.

Lo polosse desprecian porque no se entienden.

Y esta es la forma que mejor podría describir a lo que nos hemos estado dedicando estos días a aprender el uno del otro ( he de reconocer que creo que yo he aprendido más de él que el de mí) pero en definitiva a entender mejor el unverso ( mercado) partiendo de puntos aparentemente diametralmente opuestos.

No os podeís imaginar como en determinadas situaciones el timing y el análisis fundamental convergen.



Se puede decir que en determinados momentos era como si dos estudiosos de Jesucristo, pero que cada uno ha seguido a tan sólo uno de los evangelistas charlaran amigablemente sobre sus evangelios favoritos.

Por tanto había momentos en los que los dos amigos comentaban -. Claro! Por eso Juan dice esto!, si lo juntas con esto que dice Mateo cobra todo el sentido del mundo… y así.

Además, hubo un momento en el que le propuse a Mulder una ídea que se me había ocurrido durante los días previos a la visita. Mulder comentó que esa era una idea que Gann había descubierto.

No os podeís imaginar el chute de autoestimina 500mgr que es el hecho de descubrir que una idea que se te ha ocurrido a ti, sea una idea que uno de los ídolos de una de las personas que más admiras.

Es como si un portero del juvenil del Castilla le propusiera a Casillas una manera de parar penaltis, y que Casillas a su vez le contestara que ese era una de las maneras en las que se tiraba Paco Buyo o Arconada.

Pero bueno al grano, la pregunta del millón; *¿ Como es Mulder?*. 

Mulder es un hombre de familia. A Mulder le gusta la cerveza Heineken. Fuma en su despacho y a media tarde le gusta tomar un café mientras analiza el cierre Europeo. Vive en una casa en la que por la mañana el sol da a un lado, y por la tarde a otro, por lo que siempre tiene buena luz y los atardeceres producen un cambio de tonalidades en el cielo que van desde el color azul del mediterraneo hasta los tonos rosados que sólo he visto en mi Galicia.

Cuando camina por la calle, avanza con paso rápido, pero siento decepcionaros si os digo que no levita, y cuando fuimos por a la piscina tampoco camina sobre las aguas. 

Tampoco multiplica los panes y los peces, y no viste con túnica. Es más de pantalón corto y polo. También lleva una pequeña bandolera para llevar la documentación y la cartera.

Mulder es en este sentido bastante común. Si te cruzas por la tarde con Mulder, no crees que sea Mulder. Mulder es vulgar, común, en definitiva un hombre bastante ordinario y corriente.



Pero como todas las personas líderes en su campo profesional, Mulder es una persona ordinaria que hace cosas extraordinarias. Siempre está abierto a nuevas ideas que programa en su ordenador y si los resultados no se adecuan a los que esperaba, en vez de darse por vencido, repasa cada línea de código para encontrar el dónde falla. Acumula cientos de programas propios en su ordenador, y cerca de 5Gb en su base de datos personal.

Mulder no habla demasiado. Pero sabe de lo que habla. Y sólo habla de lo que sabe. No es dicharachero pero sabe hablar y sabe escuchar. Y lo más importante: no se calla.

El que Mulder no hable demasiado, no quiere decir que no se calle. No se calla si tiene una pregunta. No se calla al realizar críticas. Y no se anda con medias tintas si le propones algo que se te ha ocurrido y crees que es cojonudo, si el no lo cree, no te dirá, ey tio, eres un genio, has dado en el clavo… sino,… puede funcionar, pero trata de pulirlo y complementarlo.

Y lo más importante de todo. En el fondo en la vida cuando reparten las cartas no puedes pedir que abran otra baraja. Son las cartas que hay y depende de ti el como juegues las manos. En este sentido nada puede elegir ser alto o bajo, rubio o moreno, ni siquiera eliges donde naces, tus padres, la cultura que te será impuesta, o los dioses a los que adoraras. 

Tampoco puedes elegir ser un buen trader o buen profesional. Muchas veces intentamos conseguir logros que por nuestras circunstancias se pueden tornar imposibles. 

Pero si hay una cosa que siempre podemos escoger. No podemos escoger lo que somos, pero si el como somos. Por eso no he preguntado ¿ Quien es Mulder?, sino ¿ Como es Mulder?.

Y Mulder, al margen de sus aciertos y sus errores es una buena persona, trabajador incansable, entusiasta, pero al márgen de todo, del SP, del IBEX, del DJI y del oro, Mulder es un gran tipo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes teníamos la excusa de las sub-prime, pero todo aquello (teóricamente) ya pasó ¿que es lo que sucede ahora? ¿a quien le sucede? eso no lo dicen.



Lo que pasa es que se está acabando la heroina. Y Bernanke se está apresurando a decir que está acumulando en grandes cantidades.

El SP se está quitando

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G-1gNpES-iA&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G-1gNpES-iA&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Misterio (22 Jul 2010)

Evidentemente lo que dijo Bernanke ayer ha sido gloria bendita para la gente que mueve la bolsa, es la vuelta al inicio otra vez, más planes de dinero inventado se ven en el horizonte, otra cosa es que se vea al final que ese es un camino hacia otro precipicio.


----------



## Kujire (22 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que están cerrando los europeos y hay un poco de tranquilidad voy a contaros mi experiencia mulderiana.
> 
> ...bla bla
> 
> ...



Excelente post :Aplauso: ... ainssss casi me emociono ... venga srs. que rulen los thanks :Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Excelente post :Aplauso: ... ainssss casi me emociono ... venga srs. que rulen los thanks :Aplauso:



Ya ves... si hasta LCASC le ha thankeado...
Me he quedado impresionada. Y tu post dice también mucho sobre ti, mix, al alabar a Mulder de esa manera.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> LCASC, ha sido por las prisas  HAMIJO
> 
> Me voy a tomar unas cañas, no me fio un pelo ... Espero tener la posi abierta a mi regreso ::



Pues fíjate, porque hay muchísima gente del foro que lo escribe así... de verdad, he llegado a pensar que era una coña... ::

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya ves... si hasta LCASC le ha thankeado...
> Me he quedado impresionada. Y tu post dice también mucho sobre ti, mix, al alabar a Mulder de esa manera.



Feliz cumpleaños leo! y a Kujire también... supongo que os quedarán pocos días...


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

Me he quedado impresionado yo también por el post, aunque la historia de los templarios me ha hecho pensar "ya me van a tomar por astrólogo de nuevo" 

En fin, no se si comentar algo de creditopropulsado porque algunos de por aqui ya le conocen, aunque he de decir que por primera vez me veo capaz de analizar algo por fundamentales. Eso en mí es un grandísimo paso y se lo debo al empeño que puso este gran (friki de la economía hasta la médula) señor en que me enterara de algo porque debo reconocer que soy (o era) un poco negado.

En fin, lo pasamos muy bien y aprendimos muchas cosas ambos que es lo más importante.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños leo! y a Kujire también... supongo que os quedarán pocos días...




IDEM. Que tu también eres otro leo(ncio) del foro...
Y si, ya quedan pocos días... otro año más a la mochila.

He estado de vacaciones y estoy revisando el hilo de estos días atrás, así que felicidades también a Langaro por su boda. Disfruta del día y que seas muy feliz.


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Jul 2010)

Menuda decepción... 





Mulder no levita... :


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Creo que el cuello de un tal pollastre peligra :fiufiu:




Bueeee, no seamos alarmistas 

Volvemos a pararnos en el techo previsto, 10K3. Y parece que la R se hace más fuerte, ya es la tercera parada en ella.

Recuerdo que la bajada a los 8K2- 8K3 estaba prevista a timing de algo más de dos semanas. Eso nos pone a primeros de Agosto para ver esos niveles. En tanto llega esa fecha, pueden marear cuanto quieran.

Circulen, no hay nada que ver... ::::


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado te lo has currado :Aplauso: Hasta has conseguido un thks de LCASC :Baile: Suerte que me he ido a tomar unas cañas, vaya sesion soporifera. Continuo dentro corto :

Una pregunta, como le afecta la luna a Mulder? Se vuelve hombre lobo?


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

Cárpatos: Fitch rebaja de A+a A Caja Mandril

Estamos en la Xampions Lí, y los stress test los pasaremos con sobresaliente


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Creditopropulsado te lo has currado :Aplauso: Hasta has conseguido un thks de LCASC :Baile: Suerte que me he ido a tomar unas cañas, vaya sesion soporifera. Continuo dentro corto :
> 
> Una pregunta, como le afecta la luna a Mulder? Se vuelve hombre lobo?



Hombre, pues la verdad que un ciclo lunar dura 28 días y no hemos estado tanto tiempo... pero lo cierto es que nos afecta a todos

::

AstroSideral: La Luna llena, los crimenes y las emociones

Siento no encontrar una fuente más oficialista, pero una vez hable con un policia al que le hicieron una entrevista sobre la relación entre los crimenes y los ciclos lunares ( a nivel estadistico).

Por eso que no existen las meigas, pero haberlas... XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Se está produciendo un triple cruce de la muerte en el sp500.

Diario.


----------



## carloszorro (22 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hombre, pues la verdad que un ciclo lunar dura 28 días y no hemos estado tanto tiempo... pero lo cierto es que nos afecta a todos
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



Luna llena el próximo lunes.

Con luna llena soy hiperactivo y no es broma, soy incombustible, no me canso...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

Aterricionismooooooo...

Al cesar lo que es del cesar. Y a Kuji lo que es de Kuji.

Está en su blog .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jul 2010)

No teneís Fé.

PD: Se nota que voy corto.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Sin ánimo de discutir, una 'mierda de volumen' es lo que suele acompañar a toda tendencia alcista y en mi opinión esta semana no están forzando nada, lo único destacable es que se están excediendo un poco con la volatilidad.



Lo suben que cuatro perras y plantan trampas para los osos.

Ya verás cuando todos intenten salir por la misma puerta y al mismo tiempo.


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)




----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

Venga! Todos a vender :XX:

EDIT: Falsa alarma, todo se ha quedado en un meneo de arbol :rolleye:


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

Atentos a lo que ha hecho el SP
8 puntos de caida en unos minutos y de momento recupera 4.
En media hora. 
Marcando niveles.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

Hoy era demasiada distancia para batir los 1100 del SP.

Mañana con la publicación de los Stress Test es un día bastante importante.

La directriz bajista está seriamente amenazada. En un par de jornadas tendremos desenlace.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Atentos a lo que ha hecho el SP
> 8 puntos de caida en unos minutos y de momento recupera 4.
> En media hora.
> Marcando niveles.



Si lo vuelven a llevar arriba antes del cierre es para descojonarse a cuatro patas.


----------



## Misterio (22 Jul 2010)

Los futuros del Ibex ni se inmutan, mañana a seguir la escalada por lo que se ve.


----------



## debianita (22 Jul 2010)

El hamijo Chávez:

Venezuela da 72 horas al personal de la Embajada de Colombia para salir del país - 22/07/10 - 2331867 - EcoDiario.es

A que hora dan las notas a los banquitos mañana?


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Si lo vuelven a llevar arriba antes del cierre es para descojonarse a cuatro patas.



Pues se lo estan pensando....cinco minutos


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jul 2010)

SP adelantado a 1095

Al final se han contenido.


----------



## Misterio (22 Jul 2010)

He visto en Foro de Bolsa - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA esta página y me parece interesante, es el Mini SP, supongo que en manos expertas es más interesante que lo que yo deduzco.

Day Trader Radio Stock Market Radio Show - Trader Education | Live Alerts | Technical Analysis


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2010)

Los resultados de m$ (ese ramalazo linuxero...) han salido buenos, pero el S&P tras las 22 ha vuelto a caerse un poco de nuevo y tiene pinta de caerse un poco más.


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No teneís Fé.
> 
> PD: Se nota que voy corto.




No se puede ir contra el mercado... 8:


----------



## carvil (22 Jul 2010)

Buenas noches 

Ahora el E-Mini en 1086. En general no hay muchos cambios

Es interesante ver como abre el Euro


Salu2


----------



## Dawkins (22 Jul 2010)

Mixtables = Creditopropulsado?

En caso afirmativo, a qué se debe el multinickeo/nuevo nick?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Mixtables = Creditopropulsado?
> 
> En caso afirmativo, a qué se debe el multinickeo/nuevo nick?





le acosaba una antigua novia... )


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> le acosaba una antigua novia... )



Verás tu cuando pollastre se cambie el nick por "Capitan Nugget", o "Pollastre fried Chicken", o "un pollastre para 3 angelitos".


----------



## pollastre (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Verás tu cuando pollastre se cambie el nick por "Capitan Nugget", o "Pollastre fried Chicken", o "un pollastre para 3 angelitos".



Ah, traidor... otomano... desalmao.... comunista.

Lo cierto y verdad es que estoy cansado. Necesito unas pequeñas vacaciones, si acaso 15 días miserables.

¿Cambiarme el nickname? Ya una vez, _in illo tempore_, Calopez (o su mierda de servidor, para el caso lo mismo da) me borró un usuario con dos años de vida en burbuja.info y tropecientos mensajes. 

El Pollastre de hoy es un reloaded del Pollastre que fue ayer. Traidoramente borrado, debo añadir.

Pero no nos desviemos. 
¿Qué hacemos aquí?

Aquí hay gente que se deja la piel (y los nervios) para finalmente obtener lo comido por lo servido.

¿Es eso justo?
¿Es realmente el mercado un negocio?

Haré la pregunta de otra forma.

¿Es el mercado un negocio para el pobre hombre que se aproxima a él con su flamante manual de análisis técnico bajo el brazo, pensando que realmente sirve para algo?

Interesantes reflexiones, qué duda cabe.

Bien, me voy a dormir.

Que sueñen Uds. con los angelitos tonuelisticos.


----------



## Nico (23 Jul 2010)

Por diferencia horaria sólo aparezco a primera hora o ya cuando todos se han ido a dormir. No me queda más que incorporar estos comentarios a deshora.

1) *Maese Pollastre* no tiene en riesgo su cuello, ni tiene que cambiarse el nickname (todavía) porque ha sido claro: 10300 toqueteo, toqueteo, manoseo, manoseo _e doppo_ bajamos con elegancia. 

2) Realmente el texto de *CreditoPropulsado* es merecedor de decenas de thanks (sumé el mío).

3) Que *Fran y Cordobesa* pasen por este foro es una delicia. Manejan sistemas y datos a otro nivel al que tenemos acceso la mayoría de los foreros y, poder intercambiar información y análisis con ellos es sumamente enriquecedor. Da la impresión que esto juega a la recíproca porque pasan con bastante frecuencia por este foro pudiendo estar en otros.

4) Y, me pareció leer que *Debianita* entraba en crisis y se proponía liquidar su posición de ETFs inversos. Unas palabras respecto a esto.

No voy a ser yo (modesto principiante sin estudios de bolsa) el que vaya a decir algo que otros no sepan pero, dentro de los modelos de inversión existentes (scalping, intradía, swing, b&h, etc.) creo que hay que acostumbrarse y entender el modo en que se opera en cada una de estas modalidades para NO MEZCLARLAS. Esto generalmente produce malos resultados.

Cuento esto, no tanto para los expertos sino pensando en la gente que ni siquiera ha empezado a invertir en la bolsa aún y que pudiera leer el hilo. Espero que mi experiencia les resulte útil.

Para poder hacer *scalping* de un modo decente (entradas y salidas en cortísimo plazo) tienes que tener una paciencia de enano y bastante dinero en la cuenta -si es que quieres tener una moneda a fin de mes-.
Si bien te puedes equivocar -los que mandan se aprovechan de las señales JUSTAMENTE para romperlas y quedarse con el dinero-, al hacer entradas y salidas de muy corto plazo, con un poco de ciencia y arte que tengas puedes lograr que la mayoría de ellas sean exitosas.

_El problema ?_

Que las señales "seguras" para entradas "seguras" a veces son tan pocas en el día que, a poco que lleves este estilo tienen que ponerte una camisa de fuerza e internarte en un psiquiátrico o bien, si no tienes temple de acero para respetar rigurosamente los momentos más seguros, terminas palmando pasta como un bobo y te pones cada día más nervioso.

Supongo que muchos han de iniciarse por este camino pero, es tan tedioso y estresante que al cabo de poco tiempo lo han de abandonar o pierden todo su dinero... sólo muy pocos pueden acostumbrarse al _"espero, espero, espero... recojo una monedita... espero, espero, espero"_.

En la otra punta los que hacen *'buy&hold'*, realmente tienen que aprender su estilo. Buenos análisis, selección correcta de empresas, compras... y dejas de ver todo hasta dentro de meses (y hasta años).

Me horroriza darme cuenta que si en Marzo 2009 (fecha para la que ingresé a este juego para aprovechar la CLARISIMA ventana de oportunidad que se abría), hubiera comprado un ETF sobre las acciones de Brasil (150%) -una de las opciones que tenía- e, incluso, un vulgar ETF que replicara CUALQUIER INDICE, para el final del proceso, hubiera ganado MAS de lo que finalmente logré _'entrando y saliendo'_ con mis escasas luces de principiante.
Y, ni qué decir si hubiera comprado algunas de las acciones que tenía estudiadas (algunas crecieron como el 300%) 

Obviamente para el que tiene un millón de euros esta estrategia es simpática porque NO quita tiempo y, si le sacas un 20% o 30% al año a tu inversión te has forrado, en tanto que resulta impráctica para el que tiene 10000 euros y quiere hacerlos crecer... estos necesitan más riesgo y más trabajo.

Esto nos lleva a los jugadores de *intradía apalancados* -muchos en este foro-. Algo así como *Zuloman*  ... si bien no te estresas tanto como en el scalping, los días laterales tienen a ser desesperantes y, cuando hay "barridas" y confundiste la dirección tienes un alto riesgo de quedar pillado y perder mucha pasta.
Si no desarrollas un grado de paciencia muy elevado, no respetas escrupulosamente las técnicas de "money management" y no tienes un buen manejo de los stop loss (mismos que las manos fuertes se encargan de hacer saltar como quieren para hundirte), terminas arruinado.
Es más divertido que el scalping pero te exige MUCHO PROFESIONALISMO o, la suma final te resulta negativa.

Y finalmente tenemos el *swing trading*... creo que tiene la diversión del intradía y el descanso confiado del _"buy&hold"_ pero siempre que *ENTIENDAS TUS PLAZOS !!*
Me ha costado meses terminar de entender que ciertos ciclos *son de SEMANAS y no de días.*

Como este es un foro bastante "intradía", el manejo de la información suele tensionarte (estoy comentando esto a Debianita y su mensaje de que ya se sale el ETF Ibex Inverso) pero, hay que acostumbrarse a ver correr al agua bajo el puente sin angustias.

Bien es cierto que la bolsa -y más en estos momentos de incertidumbre- puede terminar yendo para cualquier sitio y, si te deja fuera de posición y no asumes la pérdida en tiempo oportuno las mismas pueden ser considerables... pero, hay que acostumbrarse a evaluar y seguir con un poco más de paciencia que los intradía.

Aprendí la lección no hace mucho -y aunque dolió lo agradezco- juguetando con las acciones de *BKT*... venía disfrutando de entradas y salidas cortas (todas ellas con ganancia) cuando de repente me "pilló" allá por Abril comprado en 5,60.

Mayo llevó la cotización a 4 euros !! 

En la ignorancia -porque *Maese Pollastre y Kujire y Mulder y carloszorro y LCASC* mostraban los gráficos y especulaban con los 10300 para Julio- me apresuré a "salirme" en torno a los 4.50 -ouch- para ingresar en los ETF inversos (ja).

Con sólo haber esperado hasta este mes (y era un mes y semanas de espera apenas), hubiera salido en los niveles actuales (en el peor caso similares a los de la compra inicial y, en un buen día incluso superiores) y hubiera entrado con TODO el cargador en los ETFs en un rango tan bueno como el de 10300 !!

Estaría feliz como una almeja en temporada de veda !! 

En cualquier caso y si bien fui "cargando" parcialmente a medida que subía el Ibex -llegando a colocar la última carga en 10250 o por allí gracias a los análisis de Pollastre-, ahora tengo claro que estas subidas adicionales NO tienen que desesperarme.

Bien es cierto que para que el swing tenga sentido tienes que tener un cargador relativamente abultado (para que los resultados, cuando sean buenos te compensen las semanas sin actividad), y, a lo sumo, puedes dejarte una parte libre para "jugar" en el día a día y despuntar el vicio mientras, el grueso de tus inversiones, corren hasta el punto de su madurez.

Insisto... este mensaje seguramente hará sonreir a casi todos porque, no digo otra cosa que no sepan pero, me ha parecido interesante dedicarle unos minutos *pensando en aquellos que leen el hilo para informarse y aprender* (mi caso).

En síntesis (ladrillazo con síntesis y todo !!  )

1) No te entusiasmes con el scalping, los que lo hacen enloquecen, se les cae el pelo y mueren jóvenes.

2) Cuidado con el intradía !, es muy divertido pero si vas apalancado y no tienes una buena formación perderás.

3) Cuando seas rico, rico, rico, "buy&hold" y al yate hasta fin de año. Si has elegido bien regresas para cobrar las plusvalías, decidir cómo sigues y vuelta a las Bahamas.

4) Si tu cargador te lo permite, quieres aprender sin muchos riesgos y NO TE DESESPERAS, el swing te permite mover un capital intermedio, con buenos resultados y en posiciones de varios días, varias semanas y a veces unos cuantos MESES.
El truco es APRENDER A ESPERAR y NO DESESPERAR.
Si no quieres aburrirte en el "día a día" y mientras esperas las posiciones que son de tu interés, déjate un pequeño monto para tradear o "scalpear" y, con eso, tendrás lo mejor de los dos mundos (ruleta diaria para la diversión e inversiones maduradas e inteligentes para hacer dinero).

5) En este foro, si bien el "timing" no siempre es exacto (porque eso es imposible), la dirección y los grandes movimientos se suelen ver con bastante precisión. Hay buenos datos. Se puede hacer swing trading con un cierto margen de seguridad.

Perdón por el tocho pero estoy esperando que se despierten !!


----------



## debianita (23 Jul 2010)

Nico, no he liquidado mis posis  El inverso del Ibex no me preocupa demasiado, buy & hold, my friend  además tengo otro cargador para darle si pasa de los 10.4k. El que me preocupa es el inverso apalancado del esepe :: , se liquidará si superamos la resistencia del 1.1k. Deseo que no pase, pero no se porque me dá que lo subirán, si es así tendré otro cargador para meterle al de Ibex 8:

No se si estoy perdiendo la razón o que, pero ayer tenia la sensación que los traders PRO, tenian la misión de subir si o si el esepe para petar la resistencia del 1.1k, como que les iba la vida .... 

En fin, a ver que nos depara el día de los stress test...


----------



## Nico (23 Jul 2010)

Brotes verdes por doquier sazonados con adulteraciones contables a la "metre d'hotel"


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Nico, no he liquidado mis posis  El inverso del Ibex no me preocupa demasiado, buy & hold, my friend  además tengo otro cargador para darle si pasa de los 10.4k. El que me preocupa es el inverso apalancado del esepe :: , se liquidará si superamos la resistencia del 1.1k. Deseo que no pase, pero no se porque me dá que lo subirán, si es así tendré otro cargador para meterle al de Ibex 8:
> 
> No se si estoy perdiendo la razón o que, pero ayer tenia la sensación que los traders PRO, tenian la misión de subir si o si el esepe para petar la resistencia del 1.1k, como que les iba la vida ....
> 
> En fin, a ver que nos depara el día de los stress test...



Hamijo, es malo empecinarse en esto de los mercados financieros.

Si el Chulibex supera los 10400 y el SP los 1100, debemos replantearnos que el escenario cambia. Hay suficientes evidencias técnicas de que la superación de esos niveles modifican el escenario a medio plazo (recuerda la jugarreta del anterior HCH y las pérdidas que ocasionó a muchos inversores).

De momento no ha pasado nada, pero hay que estar dispuesto a cambiar de escenario a la misma velocidad que lo hace el mercado.

Tenemos por delante jornadas muy interesantes.


----------



## pollastre (23 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Por diferencia horaria sólo aparezco a primera hora o ya cuando todos se han ido a dormir. No me queda más que incorporar estos comentarios a deshora.
> 
> 1) *Maese Pollastre* no tiene en riesgo su cuello, ni tiene que cambiarse el nickname (todavía) porque ha sido claro: 10300 toqueteo, toqueteo, manoseo, manoseo _e doppo_ bajamos con elegancia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (23 Jul 2010)

Qué infame que eres Maese Pollastre... ya tomaré venganza cuando sea el momento !


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Buenos días... 

Los futuros en R4 deben estar equivocados, porque en apertura me marcan casi -100 puntos... ::

Saludos...


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias, no se porque me da que va a ser una mañana complicada, se nos aconseja no operar, ya que la fiabilidad de las proyecciones no es buena. Normalmente eso significa que no damos ni una.

De todas formas doy los datos que el sistema proporciona, por si a alguien le son de utilidad, aunque repito, hoy no dan fiabilidad y estamos fuera. Asi que me veo analizando valores hasta media mañana.

Apertura hasta los 10.330 con un posterior repliegue hacia la zona de 10260 (esta cifra se repite, es de las pocas cosas casi seguras), donde se actualizarán los niveles a alcanzar. El que mayor probabilidad tiene es 10380. (Que a nadie se le ocurra usarlos para hacer una operación)

Edit: Este foro da información valiosa, tiene un buen nivel. Hay mucho que aprender por aqui de buenos maestros.


----------



## carvil (23 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias 

Soporte actual en el Euro 1.2854 resistencia 1.2918

Los resultados de los tests a las 6 PM

Resultados VS Transparencia ::

Los ETFs inversos apalancados sobre el S&P son * para hacer intradía*

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Nico estoy de acuerdo en casi todo, excepto lo que dices del timing al final y que no se puede ir apalancado en acciones con (buy|sell)&hold


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

El lunes -10% en apertura...












Saludos )


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Aqui nadie se atreve a tirar la primera piedra, todo el mundo está a oscuras.

Eso si en cuanto han visto el indicador de SP de 1094 a 1091 en pocos segundos han corrido a "pararlo".


----------



## pollastre (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos dias, no se porque me da que va a ser una mañana complicada, se nos aconseja no operar, ya que la fiabilidad de las proyecciones no es buena. Normalmente eso significa que no damos ni una.
> 
> De todas formas doy los datos que el sistema proporciona, por si a alguien le son de utilidad, aunque repito, hoy no dan fiabilidad y estamos fuera. Asi que me veo analizando valores hasta media mañana.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta: sabes, o se te está permitido decir, cuántos días hacia atrás toma en consideración vuestro software para establecer nuevos niveles para el día actual?

Más que nada porque me interesa compararlo con el mío, a ver si funcionamos en la misma escala temporal.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El lunes -10% en apertura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Predicción excesiva. No llegará a tanto pero esta farsa debe acabar ya.

En la parrilla ya hay suficiente carne de gacela y sólo falta prender el fuego para tostar a to dios.

Si finalmente se rompen al alza los niveles, habrá que comprar y aprovechar el viaje.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Predicción excesiva....





pero me hace juego con los sellos... 8:


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Bueno el 10260, ya lo tenemos aqui. Se mantienen los otros dos niveles (insisto que seguimos fuera, pero esos 120 puntos de IBEX son muy jugosos)

P.D. No es que no quiera contestarte. Sorry


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Me voy, a meter valores en el sistema. No puedo estar mirando como se escapan los leuros.

Ciao, hasta la tarde, a ver si ya puedo operar.


----------



## pollastre (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno el 10260, ya lo tenemos aqui. Se mantienen los otros dos niveles (insisto que seguimos fuera, pero esos 120 puntos de IBEX son muy jugosos)
> 
> P.D. No es que no quiera contestarte. Sorry




Understood.


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

Buenos días.

Hacemos nuevos máximos.
Agárrense fuerte que vienen curvas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Todo apunta hacia los 10420. De pasarlos, mi escenario bajista cambia y habría que recontar de nuevo...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

En mi modesta opinión esta última subidita ha sido un fake como la copa de un pino, cuidado los largos.

Puede que me equivoque.


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todo apunta hacia los 10420. De pasarlos, mi escenario bajista cambia y habría que recontar de nuevo...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Podrías poner un recuento hipotético en caso de que se pasaran los 10420?

¿Podría por ejemplo ser la bajada desde los 12000 un ABC y ahora estar en la 3 del siguiente impulso alcista?

Gracias.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión esta última subidita ha sido un fake como la copa de un pino, cuidado los largos.
> 
> Puede que me equivoque.



También lo veo así. Es necesario confirmar con la pérdida de los 10200 del chulibex


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

Se aproxima una caida de mil puntos intradia...




pero puede que me equivoque... ienso:


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Se aproxima una caida de mil puntos intradia...
> 
> pero puede que me equivoque... ienso:



Yo lo decía porque veo ciertas divergencias que no me cuadran con esa subida, no por mero wishful thinking


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Podrías poner un recuento hipotético en caso de que se pasaran los 10420?
> 
> ¿Podría por ejemplo ser la bajada desde los 12000 un ABC y ahora estar en la 3 del siguiente impulso alcista?
> 
> Gracias.



Básicamente consistiría en que la OndaB todavía no ha acabado. Los 12.240, no fueron el final de la B sino su primera parte (A) y la bajada a los 85xx, ha sido su segunda parte (B), ahora estaríamos comenzando la C dentro de la B... Es un conteo alcista a medio plazo y bajista a muy largo plazo... podría implicar incluso superar los 12.2xx







Saludos...

PD: Para los que nos gustan los niveles fibo: En la última onda que ha hecho el Ibex, de 11566 a 8563, su proyección 161,8% nos da.... 6708 puntos... :8:


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

*Será en Octubre...*




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


>



En este gráfico existe la posibilidad de que siga yendo hacia abajo mientras no se superen los niveles de la b minúscula ¿no crees?

De hecho esa es mi previsión.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Si sube un poco más, mal rollo para los bajistas.

La directriz bajista que une ambos máximos decrecientes debe tener su importancia.


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En este gráfico existe la posibilidad de que siga yendo hacia abajo mientras no se superen los niveles de la b minúscula ¿no crees?
> 
> De hecho esa es mi previsión.



El problema está en que si se corrige más del 61.8% (el famoso 10419), debería ir a corregir todo el movimiento anterior, en una subida en 5 impulsos.

Por otro lado, si aquí nos giramos habríamos hecho una corrección plana, lo que implicaría una caída bastante fuerte.

(Si he dicho algo mal corregidme, que esta parte le tengo un poco verde).

¿Tu previsión contempla llegar a la b minúscula antes de girarnos?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En este gráfico existe la posibilidad de que siga yendo hacia abajo mientras no se superen los niveles de la b minúscula ¿no crees?
> 
> De hecho esa es mi previsión.



Este gráfico es solo un recuento más. Sigue en vigor el que puse hace unos cuantos días, lo que digo es que si pasamos el 10420, que es el fibo61,8% de esa b pequeñita (11566-8563), existen muchas probabilidades que volvamos a ese punto (11566), y la onda2 no puede desandar todo lo que ha andado la onda1, con lo que tendría más "importancia" el que acabo de colgar...

Saludos...

Edito: Vaya Interesado, hemos escrito casi lo mismo...


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: Vaya Interesado, hemos escrito casi lo mismo...



Me alegra. Señal de que voy aprendiendo. 

EDIT: Ya que estamos hablando de fibos, notemos que el 10400 no sólo es el 61.8% de la B, sino que también es el 50% de toda la caída desde los 12000. Es por tanto un nivel importante.

El siguiente fibo de la caída desde los 12000 estaría en la resistencia de los 10800, que sería el siguiente objetivo de pasar los 10400 y un punto posible de giro por tocar la directriz bajista formada por los dos máximos anteriores.

Lo digo para que la gente vaya colocando stops y para que los "fans" de pollastre sepan cuando han de ir a hacerle una visita. ::

EDIT2: Olvidaba comentar que la media de 200 sesiones también está por la zona de los 10800. A corto plazo tenemos bastante sobrecompra y eso está frenando la subida, pero en diario hay bastante menos sobrecompra y podríamos seguir subiendo fácilmente hasta esos niveles. Especialmente con los tests de stress a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Nico (23 Jul 2010)

Mis angelitos se levantan en un rato y supongo que pueden avisarle a sus amigos en el término de unas pocas horas... resta por ver si el sobrino de Zuloman está contactable.



De todos modos tengo gran confianza en *Maese Pollastre* porque, revisando el BDI (Baltic Dry Index) me sale una corrección que tendría que llevar el SP500 en torno a los valores que tenía en *Agosto de 2009* y esto puede rondar los 950. Temporalmente me coincide con los plazos que ha manejado Pollastre.

Peeeeero... esto tiene tantos factores externos (inventan dinero, cambian reglas del juego, agregan subvenciones, etc.) que ya ni te quedan ganas de hacer cálculos o proyecciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Buen apunte Interesado, para acojonar más a las posiciones cortas, no se si conocéis el indicador Advance Decline Net difference

NUNCA en la historia del Ibex35, había marcado los niveles que marca estos días... para que os hagáis una idea, el rebote del 6700 en marzo 2009, el indicador marcaba -42,7. El día del 85xx marcaba -125. Antesdeayer coincidiendo con el 9800 marcó -282,7 :8:







Habrá que ir buscando la dirección de pollastre... ::

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (23 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buen apunte Interesado, para acojonar más a las posiciones cortas, no se si conocéis el indicador Advance Decline Net difference
> 
> NUNCA en la historia del Ibex35, había marcado los niveles que marca estos días... para que os hagáis una idea, el rebote del 6700 en marzo 2009, el indicador marcaba -42,7. El día del 85xx marcaba -125. Antesdeayer coincidiendo con el 9800 marcó -282,7 :8:
> 
> ...




Si seguís así vais a asustar a Cortoman, al que por cierto hace ya unos días que no vemos, ahora que caigo ::

Y a ver, caballeros.... no se me impacienten, que todavía tenemos unos 10 días para dar por fallidos los 8K3. Que son Uds. unos asustagacelas


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Este gráfico es solo un recuento más. Sigue en vigor el que puse hace unos cuantos días, lo que digo es que si pasamos el 10420, que es el fibo61,8% de esa b pequeñita (11566-8563), existen muchas probabilidades que volvamos a ese punto (11566), y la onda2 no puede desandar todo lo que ha andado la onda1, con lo que tendría más "importancia" el que acabo de colgar...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Vaya Interesado, hemos escrito casi lo mismo...





Interesado dijo:


> Me alegra. Señal de que voy aprendiendo.




Éso está muy bien... 


pero...





¿hueles la pastuki....? 8:


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si seguís así vais a asustar a Cortoman, al que por cierto hace ya unos días que no vemos, ahora que caigo ::
> 
> Y a ver, caballeros.... no se me impacienten, que todavía tenemos unos 10 días para dar por fallidos los 8K3. Que son Uds. unos asustagacelas



Cierto, cierto... vamos a ponerles un vídeo para que se relajen.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qqhlfz9GQPE&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qqhlfz9GQPE&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Por otro lado, si aquí nos giramos habríamos hecho una corrección plana, lo que implicaría una caída bastante fuerte.
> 
> (Si he dicho algo mal corregidme, que esta parte le tengo un poco verde).
> 
> ¿Tu previsión contempla llegar a la b minúscula antes de girarnos?



Precisamente esta es mi previsión, este año no se harán nuevos máximos anuales.


----------



## Malus (23 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Precisamente esta es mi previsión, este año no se harán nuevos máximos anuales.



Ojala estes en lo cierto y se cumplan las previsiones de Pollastre.
Yo, por mi parte, esperare a ver acontecimientos hoy y lunes. Y en base a ellos decidire mantener la etf inversa o vender con perdidas y refugiarme en alguna otra rama.
Saludos.


----------



## pollastre (23 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Precisamente esta es mi previsión, este año no se harán nuevos máximos anuales.




Yo, ya sabéis que estoy con Mulder en esa previsión desde hace algunas semanas, pero hay que reconocer que Smithson & Peponian están asustando al personal con ese baile tan peligrosamente cerca de los 10K4.

Si es que van como locos


----------



## Claca (23 Jul 2010)

¡Buenas!

Empiezo saludando a Interesado que hasta ahora no he tenido ocasión ya que desde su regreso no he posteado en el hilo. ¡Me alegra leerte nuevamente!

Veo que le dais vueltas al medioplazo y que estas subidas han descolocado a más de uno. Yo sigo pensando que la superación de los niveles actuales no significa absolutamente nada y veo un desenlace bajista al asunto tal y como comenté en el último análisis, que no pronóstico, que hice del IBEX. Para cambiar de opinión, el precio debería superar y consolidar el terreno que queda por encima de la siguiente directriz (USA):







Esta crisis se caracteriza por descubrir una nueva amenaza para la economía mundial, inventarse una solución, creer que se ha hecho suelo, descubrir un nuevo problema, sacarse de la chistera un arreglo, pensar nuevamente en un suelo y así sucesivamente. Por eso, visto en perspectiva, me parece lógico el comportamiento de las bolsas. Aun así, tarde o temprano habrá un punto de inflexión y los mercados perderán totalmente el control, pero todavía estamos lejos de ese escenario y hasta entonces no podemos permitirnos el lujo de quemarnos en los acusados vaivenes que traza la cotización, que nunca ha dejado en realidad de dibujar una estructura bajista.

Paciencia, calma y aplicar stops profits cuando toque para evitar perder una posición ganadora.

En fin, maestros, continuaré leyendo el hilo regularmente, pero hasta finales de agosto no podré participar activamente.

¡Suerte!


----------



## pollastre (23 Jul 2010)

Bueno... enough is enough. Acabo de cerrar la última de mis posiciones del día de hoy, y el Lunes será otro día. 

Desde luego no me compraré un 458 Italia con las plusvies de hoy (han sido un pelín flojas), pero es que ya estoy frito del lateral-coñazo que llevamos desde hace más de dos horas. Demasiê per le body, hoyga.

Suerte al resto de inversoreh para lo que queda de jornada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... parece que está a punto de romper la alcista que nos guia desde ayer... 

Nadie sigue ese indicador...? En el DAX o el DJI da una lectura totalmente inversa, están en niveles positivos, lo que suele ser predecesor de bajadas... ienso:

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

Encantado de leerte a tí también Claca!

Lo que tu estás proponiendo es que nos vamos a los 10800, como comentaba hace un par de posts (y no es para nada descartable).

Por Elliot, de pasar los 10400 nos tendríamos que ir a los 10800 en el mejor de los casos, y a la altura que está ahora la directriz bajista, se tendría que hacer prácticamente ya (¿pánico comprador por los stress test?). 

Aunque al pasar el nivel del 61.8% seguramente iríamos a corregir toda la bajada desde los 11500, cosa que no cuadra para nada con el gráfico que has puesto. Claro que todo te lo tienes que tomar "con una pizca de sal", pero hay un (peligroso) consenso en el hilo, en que esto tiene que bajar ya. 

De todos modos, hasta que no se publiquen los tests, no veremos por que lado se decanta la balanza.

Por otro lado, referente al A/D Net Difference, yo no lo uso, pero por lo que he leído, en este caso se podría interpretar la divergencia como que la subida la están llevando unos pocos valores (típico del Ibex), con lo cual de entrada lo veo una señal bajista de mercado débil. 

Supongo que la interpretación alcista es que primero empiezan a subir unos pocos y después se suman el resto, pero eso sería si estuviéramos haciendo un suelo. Si llevamos tiempo subiendo y cada vez suben menos valores es que el mercado está estancado y eso implica bajadas. ¿No?


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes, a ver si conseguimos tocar el último nivel que nos queda y se produce el ataque a los 10.450 (Desde aqui vamos a hacer todo lo posible)

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

SP adelantado en 1096, solo un ataque y superación de los 1100 nos llevaría a esos niveles.


El máximo del gráfico 1098,25


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Mis angelitos se levantan en un rato y supongo que pueden avisarle a sus amigos en el término de unas pocas horas... resta por ver si el sobrino de Zuloman está contactable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese es un factor muy importante que la gente no tiene en cuenta. Las empresas de diferentes secotres tienen diferentes ciclos, según estén cerca o no del consumidor final.

Y yo todas las que estoy siguiendo en ese aspecto, todas, me indican caida en el sp.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

SP adelantado en 1094...buscamos punto de entrada.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Me parece a mí que esta tarde se va a aplicar de forma machacona aquello de "compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia".

Ahora mismo, las velas en minutos del chulibex son pa veeerlas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Ibex en negativo, €/$ haciendo un picado...

Saludos...


----------



## El Mano (23 Jul 2010)

Ondiá, que bajón de repente ¿Qué ocurre?


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ese es un factor muy importante que la gente no tiene en cuenta. Las empresas de diferentes secotres tienen diferentes ciclos, según estén cerca o no del consumidor final.
> 
> Y yo todas las que estoy siguiendo en ese aspecto, todas, me indican caida en el sp.



Totalmente de acuerdo, en cualquier análisis de valores es fundamental una visión completo del Ciclo Económico, Sectorial y Empresarial, valorando las acciones de los decisores para su conocer su probable o posible evolución.

P.D. El SP Adelantado en 1092 tres velas rojas han tenido la culpa.

Siguen vigentes los niveles.

En este momento el SP luchando por mantener los 1090, parece ser el punto clave, junto con los hoy famosos 10260 del Ibex


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

El SP va a pasar a subir como poco 0.27%


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

De nuevo los 10330, siguiente nivel, subimos el Stop P. sin ajustar mucho, ya que en ese nivel puede haber un ligero retroceso.

P.d. Indicador SP adelantado 1095


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Sea cual sea la decisión que tienen tomada para el lunes, lo que está claro es que no quieren compañía, están saltando stops de largos y cortos sin ningún pudor...

Aquí lo único válido es o poco apalancado y con stop lejano o fuera de mercado...

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (23 Jul 2010)

Yo creo que hay demasiada sensación de que todo va a salir bien y que el Lunes va a subir el Ibex un tropezientos %. Lo de que los test van a salir bien no me cabe duda ya se encargan de ello los de siempre pero no se otra cosa es que se crean la milonga los demás.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sea cual sea la decisión que tienen tomada para el lunes, lo que está claro es que no quieren compañía, están saltando stops de largos y cortos sin ningún pudor...
> 
> Aquí lo único válido es o poco apalancado y con stop lejano o fuera de mercado...
> 
> Saludos...



Ahora no está ni para traders.

Cuando eligan el camino a tomar, hay que subirse al tren y que marquen el destino.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Salta el Stop, recogemos calderilla, y de nuevo a buscar entrada. (Si la hubiera)

Como siempre distribución y en cuanto lleguen las señales....al carro


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Cárpatos

"Los reguladores de la UE también dicen que las pérdidas en deuda soberana se han aplicado solo a las carteras de trading *no a las carteras bancarias*. Por otro lado han asumido rebajas de 4 niveles en las participaciones en titulaciones. Aseguran que estas pruebas son más exigentes que las de EEUU de 2009, lo cual no es difícil porque las de EEUU fueron un pitorreo...hasta Madoff las hubiera pasado...si no lo pillan antes...Recuerdo que informaré en directo de lo que pase cuando publiquen"

Ahí queda y me imagino que los bancos patrios tendrá en ladrillo valorado al precio marcado por sus sueños más húmedos


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

De nuevo en la línea de salida 10.260. Ya lo dije esta mañana temprano que la cifra se iba a hacer famosa.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que nos caemos un poco pero sin guano del bueno, es una pena pero estamos pepones aun.


----------



## debianita (23 Jul 2010)

el moreno hablará a las 18 :05 by Cárpatos


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Chulibex al alza.

El SP es el último bastión ...


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, a ver si conseguimos tocar el último nivel que nos queda y se produce el ataque a los 10.450 (Desde aqui vamos a hacer todo lo posible)
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Uno menos que tocar, el nivel de 10380 que di a las 9 de la mañana tocado también.

Ahora a ponernos a rebufo.

SP Adelantado 1096 (ha tocado hace unos segundos el 1097)


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que nos caemos un poco pero sin guano del bueno, es una pena pero estamos pepones aun.



Cada vez creo que estamos más cerca de un big guano


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Hay un acojone generalizado de cortos, no hacen nada más que lanzar noticias de la laxitud de los stress test.


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

Yo lo que veo es que tenemos muchas oportunidades de "vender caro" y muy pocas de "comprar barato", por algo será...

En fin... pobre pollastre. Yo creo que lo de los 8k3 fué un gazapo, realmente quería decir 18k3... ::



Fran dijo:


> Hay un acojone generalizado de cortos, no hacen nada más que lanzar noticias de la laxitud de los stress test.



Estamos en un punto muy crítico. Sólo hay que darle un empujoncito y la subida no se sabrá si viene por el resultado de los test o por el cierre de cortos. Y lo saben.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cada vez creo que estamos más cerca de un big guano



Eso es una verdad como un templo, cada día que pasa estamos cerca de una caida. Pero ¿Cuanto falta para la caida? Un mes, tres meses?

Difícil cuestiónienso:


----------



## Misterio (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hay un acojone generalizado de cortos, no hacen nada más que lanzar noticias de la laxitud de los stress test.



Fran habrá recogida de beneficios antes del cierre ante un posible gap a la baja del lunes?.


----------



## debianita (23 Jul 2010)

Si sale el Bobama a la palestra tiene toda la pinta de guano. Para espolear a los mercados no hace falta palabreria, sino hechos, datos no cocinados o bien darle a la impresora

Me voy de finde ha hacer barranquismo, espero que esto se hunda, saludos


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Dejaré alguna posición abierta, ya que llevo un buen colchón. 
El resto realizaré beneficios en cuanto vea que no tiene fuerza.

En el 10.500 hay una fuerte resistencia, que puede dar un nuevo retroceso a niveles de 10.300. Estamos cerca de esa cifra y cuesta subir.

Pero ya sabeis, como están las cosas lo mismo el lunes por la mañana el sistema me dice que lo que vamos es a por 10.800.

En pocas palabras NPI. Ya lo dije una vez a 8 horas soy incapaz de dar respuestas fiables.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Eso es una verdad como un templo, cada día que pasa estamos cerca de una caida. Pero ¿Cuanto falta para la caida? Un mes, tres meses?
> 
> Difícil cuestiónienso:



Yo creo que de la semana que viene no pasa


----------



## carvil (23 Jul 2010)

Buenas tartdes 

El Euro en la zona de soporte de la tendencia intermedia

El E-Mini en la zona 1095 (en esta zona hay oposición)

El control alcista estaría en la zona 1107 en el S&P contado

Tenía que estar ya en la playa 


Salu2


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo creo que de la semana que viene no pasa



Coincide con las conclusiones de Mulder de que estamos viendo máximos de varios meses.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes
Esperando sin stresarme.
Yuro sigue en mínimos intradía.Ojito.
Para Tranchete:
En mi pueblo dicen que hasta para mentir hay que valer.Y no colará
S2


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

El torero quiere mentir y el toro que le mientan.

Estamos ya en zona muuuuy peligrosa


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

A mi me parece que el cierre europeo de hoy será apoteósico...


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jul 2010)

Abierto corto de Ibex en 10392
A apretar esfínteres que voy fuerte


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abierto corto de Ibex en 10392
> A apretar esfínteres que voy fuerte



Suerte.

A mí me faltan huevos o me sobra prudencia para meterme en un berenjenal con velas en minutos desbocadas en cualquier dirección.

Espero y deseo que se vaya al puto guano


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Un poco de relax y off topic.
Alguien sabe por donde está el cementerío de Père-Lachaise en París?

P.D. Hay que echarle valor, a mi me falta un 10450 por tocar....


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Un poco de relax y off topic.
> Alguien sabe por donde está el cementerío de Père-Lachaise en París?
> 
> P.D. Hay que echarle valor, a mi me falta un 10450 por tocar....



En google maps lo encuentras enseguida poniendo esas dos claves de ahí arriba.

edito: respecto al Ibex tal vez lo toque el lunes, creo que hoy no toca.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Un poco de relax y off topic.
> Alguien sabe por donde está el cementerío de Père-Lachaise en París?
> 
> P.D. Hay que echarle valor, a mi me falta un 10450 por tocar....



El cementerio no está demasiado céntrico (¿vas a visitar a Jim Morrison?), se puede ir en metro, tiene parada la linea 3 y la 2. Es muy grande, hace falta bastante tiempo para verlo... y a ser posible con plano.


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me parece que el cierre europeo de hoy será apoteósico...



Buenas a todos, entiendo apoteósicamente guanil por recogida de beneficios o al alza para acabar de asustar cualquiera que piense en cortos. :


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El cementerio no está demasiado céntrico (¿vas a visitar a Jim Morrison?), se puede ir en metro, tiene parada la linea 3 y la 2. Es muy grande, hace falta bastante tiempo para verlo... y a ser posible con plano.



Aunque estoy recien entrado en la treintena, Maria Callas LA DIVINA.
Aunque con lo que hay que ver...Edith Piaf, Balzac, Bizet, Chopin, Delacroix, Molière, Modigliani, Proust, Óscar Wilde.

La última vez no me dió tiempo tampoco a visitarlo, esta vez no se me escapa.

Gracias.

http://www.pere-lachaise.com/perelachaise.php?lang=

Plano on-line


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Gracias Mulder, Pecata es mejor guia turística que tu.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenas a todos, entiendo apoteósicamente guanil por recogida de beneficios o al alza para acabar de asustar cualquiera que piense en cortos. :



Es curioso el Stoxx, los bancos bajan casi todos pero las demás empresas suben bastante, parece que quieran compensarlo todo para que parezca que no se mueva mucho.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Pay czar says banks made $1.6 billion in 'ill-advised' payments to execs during crisis, but won't try to get money back.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Gracias Mulder, Pecata es mejor guia turística que tu.



Nunca estuve en París, pero creo que al menos no me perdería 

El S&P contado pasando a negativo.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Dejaré alguna posición abierta, ya que llevo un buen colchón.
> El resto realizaré beneficios en cuanto vea que no tiene fuerza.
> 
> En el 10.500 hay una fuerte resistencia, que puede dar un nuevo retroceso a niveles de 10.300. Estamos cerca de esa cifra y cuesta subir.
> ...



Se están liquidando posiciones largas poco a poco, sin dejarlo caer...pero cuidado que siempre hay un espabilado que aprovecha para sacar un "extra"


----------



## Nico (23 Jul 2010)

Père Lachaise is located on Boulevard de Ménilmontant. Métro station *Philippe Auguste* on line 2 is next to the main entrance, while the station called *Père Lachaise*, on line 3, is 500 metres away near a side entrance. Many tourists prefer the *Gambetta station* on line 3 as it allows them to enter *near the tomb of Oscar Wilde* and then walk downhill to visit the rest of the cemetery.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jul 2010)

Un empujoncito más del DJI y comienza el vals


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2010)

Igual no quieren dejar pistas, y cerramos sin ningún movimiento extraño. 

Pd. A ver si vamos a ser nosotros que vemos guanos cada día donde no los hay ::


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

Estoy deseando meterme.... pero lo de quedarme abierto el fin de semana no me gusta nada de nada.

Voy a por palomitas a ver ese final apoteósico.

Por cierto, yo creo que lo dejan aquí y el lunes lo arreglan a base de gap. Como siempre.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2010)

Creo que van a poner en las nubes los índices al inicio del lunes

Mucho ojo si siguen torpedeando hacia abajo que lo mismo nos llevamos más de un susto la semana que viene,


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jul 2010)

Bueno,creo que he comprado cuando debía.No puedo hacer más
Ya dobla la rodilla un poco el DJI
Me voy a disfrutar del verano.
El lunes hablamos


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

El Euro se recupera, en cuatro minutos pueden pasar muuuuchas cosas.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

Pues nada, más que final apoteósico ha sido final aguantado.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Se están liquidando posiciones largas poco a poco, sin dejarlo caer...pero cuidado que siempre hay un espabilado que aprovecha para sacar un "extra"



Al final apareció el espabiladete. De todas formas hay que agradecerle el favor de dejarme algunos puntos mas de colchón.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jul 2010)

Salio pepon del armario. A ver la traca final...


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jul 2010)

En fin ya solo queda mirar este finde el cierre de los yankies y los rastros que van dejando.

Si cierro a primera hora del lunes, lo mismo no paso ni a saludar...salgo corriendo, nos vemos pronto.

Buen finde.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2010)

Me he quedado vendida en el IBEX con un mini. Que miedito.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me he quedado vendida en el IBEX con un mini. Que miedito.




con dos cojones.... :S


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me he quedado vendida en el IBEX con un mini. Que miedito.



Bienvenida de nuevo al club del sparring de los leoncios


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jul 2010)

17:26 INDICADOR ECRI 
El indicador semanal se mantiene plano
El Instituto de Investigación del Ciclo Económico (ECRI, por sus siglas en inglés) dijo que su índice líder semanal se mantuvo plano en la última semana en 120,7.

El índice de tasa anualizada de crecimiento cayó a -10,5% desde -9,8% de la semana anterior. Este es el nivel más bajo desde mayo de 2009, cuando tocó el -11,1%.

El indicador líder del ECRI no es un indicador muy conocido y no tiene impacto en los mercados, pero creemos que es un dato a considerar porque históricamente sí que ha pronosticado correctamente los giros de la economía estadounidense.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> El SP va a pasar a subir como poco 0.27%



Al final me he quedado a 0.22 puntos del objetivo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

€/$ en positivo, futuros arriba... viva los bancos! han pasado la prueba )

Oh no! esto se deshincha...

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...todos-los-bancos-han-pasado-las-pruebas-.html


----------



## Interesado (23 Jul 2010)

Dejad de darle al F5 que le habéis saturado el server al pobre Cárpatos!


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2010)

El SP está haciendo unos movimientos rarisimos


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El SP está haciendo unos movimientos rarisimos



Pues anda que el EUR/USD... stops a tomar por saco.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

*Sell...

Sell...

Sell....... *




) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

HRE alemán por ahora primer suspenso... Franceses, italianos y portugueses aprueban todos... 

SAN mantiene su Tier1 en el 10% en el peor escenario...

*TODOS LOS BANCOS ESPAÑOLES SUPERAN LAS PRUEBAS... 
CINCO GRUPOS DE CAJAS ESPAÑOLAS SUSPENDEN LAS PRUEBAS...
*
Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2010)

Si hiciera yo los test de stress no pasaba ni uno...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si hiciera yo los test de stress no pasaba ni uno...



Si los test se hicieran con sentido común, teniendo en cuenta las situciones reales de las instituciones, tampco.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, el SP va a seguir subiendo durante un rato más.


----------



## tarrito (23 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> 17:26 INDICADOR ECRI
> El indicador semanal se mantiene plano
> El Instituto de Investigación del Ciclo Económico (ECRI, por sus siglas en inglés) dijo que su índice líder semanal se mantuvo plano en la última semana en 120,7.
> 
> ...



¿Puede poner la fuente? ... me hace un favor

Gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jul 2010)

Test de estrés: cinco grupos de cajas españolas han suspendido las pruebas - 23/07/10 - 2334348 - elEconomista.es

De las 7 que suspenden, 5 españolas... ::


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jul 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Puede poner la fuente? ... me hace un favor
> 
> Gracias



- CAPITAL BOLSA -

Aqui tienes, sorry.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Test de estrés: cinco grupos de cajas españolas han suspendido las pruebas - 23/07/10 - 2334348 - elEconomista.es
> 
> De las 7 que suspenden, 5 españolas... ::



Jajajajaja caixa catalunyaaaaa que bueno,el lunes les voy a vacilar poco (Mi empresa tiene cuenta alli) ya que no me querian hacer una cuenta remunerada,la madre que los pario,siempre estamos en championjs jajajaja


PD: Los largos no tocarlos ni con un palo
PD2: Tonuel no te toques que te vigilo!!! :XX:


----------



## tarrito (23 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> - CAPITAL BOLSA -
> 
> Aqui tienes, sorry.



me interesa porque el 100% de las veces que ha estado en "-10" o más negativo, ha anticipado que la cosa se pone fea.
Gracias 

ya sé lo de "resultados pasados no aseguran resultados futuros" pero este indicador, almenos yo, sí lo tengo en cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajajajaja caixa catalunyaaaaa que bueno,el lunes les voy a vacilar poco (Mi empresa tiene cuenta alli) ya que no me querian hacer una cuenta remunerada,la madre que los pario,siempre estamos en championjs jajajaja
> 
> 
> PD: Los largos no tocarlos ni con un palo
> PD2: Tonuel no te toques que te vigilo!!! :XX:



Hannibal welcome again!

Que tienes preparado?, dónde vas a entrar?


----------



## tarrito (23 Jul 2010)

ECRI Plunges At 9.8% Rate, Double Dip Recession Virtually Assured | zero hedge

para que vean lo que comento del ECRI


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hannibal welcome again!
> 
> Que tienes preparado?, dónde vas a entrar?



Yo estoy de vaciones bolseras,solo miro,pero mi operativa seria poner medio cargador el lunes corto al ibex y otro medio si el esepe rompe los 1100 cuando llegue a 1125


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

Perdón por no poner el volumen de los leoncios pero es que he tenido que irme y ahora he de volverme a ir, cosas de los viernes veraniegos.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario ha sido positivo.

Hoy tenemos una curiosidad y es que si cogemos el grupo de órdenes realmente grandes han sido -todas- compradoras, pero si cogemos las grandes, pero de tamaño normal, hay muchas órdenes que son vendedoras, veamos un poco el meollo del asunto.

Básicamente hemos tenido poca actividad durante la mañana, por no decir casi nada, apenas unas cuantas compras, a partir de las 15 han empezado a vender pero en lotes más pequeños que por la mañana, sin embargo han estado a punto de dejar el saldo diario en negativo, aunque hacia las 16 hemos tenido algunas compras de volumen elevado de nuevo pero a las 17 otra vez lo han tirado a base de bien. Al final el saldo se ha quedado casi neutral.

Con un escenario como este tenemos dos hipótesis, o están comprando fuerte mientras hacen como que venden de vez en cuando. O están vendiendo por lo bajini y hacen como que compran con fuerza, me da que es lo segundo porque es lo que menos se verá desde los gráficos y eso es también lo que verán todas las gacelillas, pero tengo ciertas dudas. Si a alguien se le ocurre alguna hipótesis alternativa me gustaría que lo comentara.

Por cierto, en subasta han vendido.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo estoy de vaciones bolseras,solo miro,pero mi operativa seria poner medio cargador el lunes corto al ibex y otro medio si el esepe rompe los 1100 cuando llegue a 1125



Re buenas Hannibal, siempre puedes hacer paper trading y así contribuyes al sentimiento contrario


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Bueno.

Creo que el SP tiene un objetivo por encima de los precios actuales. Contemplo una subida de 0.8%.

Por otro lado el mercado siempre habla. Lo que pasa es que creo que ahora estamos mirando en dirección equivocada.

Mirar los treassuries. Si los treassuries caen la bolsa se resiente a L/P.

Van de farol.


----------



## Misterio (23 Jul 2010)

1100 en el SP tocados.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Actualizo el objetivo a 1.25% al SP.


----------



## Kujire (23 Jul 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL​
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RiispnCw4_w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RiispnCw4_w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​
rompemos otra resistencia!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Bueno, una de las cosas las conclusiones que he sacado ( sacamos en Alicante) es que no todas las empresas son iguales. Y si no todas las empresas son iguales, no todos los ciclos lo son.

Antes de nada, aqui teneís el chart de los T-notes 10yr. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^TNX+Interactive#chart1:symbol=^tnx;range=5y;indicator=dividend+volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined

Volviendo a las acciones, digamos que las acciones que están más alejadas del consumo final, esto es, bienes de equipo y capital a más largo plazo son las que suelen empezar de caer antes, y terminar la caida antes tambien.

Veamos algunas.

En España:

SYV: SACYR VALLEHERMOSO Share Price Chart | SYV.MC - Yahoo! Finance

ACS: ACS Share Price Chart | ACS.MC - Yahoo! Finance

En USA

PLD: ProLogis Share of Beneficial In Share Price Chart | PLD - Yahoo! Finance

CX: Cemex, S.A.B. de C.V. Sponsored Share Price Chart | CX - Yahoo! Finance

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL​
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RiispnCw4_w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RiispnCw4_w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​
> rompemos otra resistencia!!



Yo me siento un poco holandés.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Si esto sigue asi vamos a superar de nuevo el objetivo.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Jul 2010)

El BdE y MAFO: "Las cuatro entidades que no 'pasan' son solventes y pueden seguir funcionando perfectamente" - 23/07/10 - 2334412 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Por cierto Kuji, tu operas a muy corto plazo. Pero hasta donde crees que puede llegar esta subida, o hasta cuando. En 2/3 meses vista.


----------



## Kujire (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo me siento un poco holandés.



con lo fácil que es cambiarse de equipo en la bolsa, siempre puedes ir con el ganador!!! inocho:


----------



## Kujire (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto Kuji, tu operas a muy corto plazo. Pero hasta donde crees que puede llegar esta subida, o hasta cuando. En 2/3 meses vista.



Bueno, aún no lo he visto, llevo desde hace semanas trabajando para alcanzar este objetivo, lo único que pienso ahora es celebrarlo por la noche jaja ya sabes que los éxitos en este mundo son bastante efímeros, dentro de poco me empezarán a dar caña otra vez jiji de cualquier forma Mulder es muy bueno para análisis a largo por lo que estamos bien servid@s


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto, el SP va a seguir subiendo durante un rato más.





Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno.
> 
> Creo que el SP tiene un objetivo por encima de los precios actuales. Contemplo una subida de *0.8%.*
> 
> ...





Creditopropulsado dijo:


> *Actualizo el objetivo a 1.25%* al SP.



Kuji, andate con ojo que del 1.25% no creo que pase.

Saludos transcontinentales.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2010)

Me parece a mi que el lunes me van a dar pero bien...:ouch::ouch:
¿es que esto no va a bajar nunca?


----------



## Kujire (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Kuji, andate con ojo que del 1.25% no creo que pase.
> 
> Saludos transcontinentales.











> No problemo. Ya me encargo yo por si se les dá por bajar ...


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El BdE y MAFO: "Las cuatro entidades que no 'pasan' son solventes y pueden seguir funcionando perfectamente" - 23/07/10 - 2334412 - elEconomista.es



Nada, que no hay problema.

El lunes voy a meter 250K€ en una cajita :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, he salido a dar una vuelta con la parienta y no ver los resultados de los Stress Test (estas falacias me revuelven las tripas).

En una terracita, por 2 batidos nos han soplado 10,20 €. Caguen sus putos muertos, mierda de país.

Va a consumir su puta madre


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Acabo de leer que MAFO dice que en el escenario más improbable, el Sistema Financiero Español necesitaría menos de 2000 millones de euros y que es una cantidad irrisoria. Conclusión, el sistema financiero español es perfectamente sólido incluso en el escenario más improbable.

Esto ya roza la desverguenza más indignante.

¿entonces dónde está el problema para que tengamos una economía deshecha, sin perspectivas de crecimiento y con los bancos sin prestar ni a su madre?

Merkel, ven ya que esto se te va de las manos.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Jul 2010)

¿Quién ha hecho los test de los nervios estos? Si no hay un puto duro en los bancos joder!!!::

Supongo que serán mafias como las agencias de calificación.

Las agencias calificadoras estadounidenses, Moody’s, Standard & Poor’s, y Fitch Ratings todavía dan para EE.UU. –una colosal calificación AAA. Esas mismas agencias dieron calificaciones AAA a las Obligaciones de Deuda Colateralizadas (CDO) y a otros productos financieros vendidos por los bancos globales demasiado-grandes-para-caer, cuando en realidad se trataba de basura. Fue necesario un tsunami financiero para sacar a la luz sus fraudulentas prácticas.

La insolvencia de EE.UU. | Oro y Finanzas


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Vaya escenificación de mierda que han hecho.

Realmente estoy indignado, se piensan que somo gilipollas.

No hay ningún tipo de esperanza más allá que defender cada uno lo suyo de forma individual. Con uñas y dientes.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Por cierto, he salido a dar una vuelta con la parienta y no ver los resultados de los Stress Test (estas falacias me revuelven las tripas).
> 
> En una terracita, por 2 batidos nos han soplado 10,20 €. Caguen sus putos muertos, mierda de país.
> 
> Va a consumir su puta madre



Estabilidad de precios.

Por cierto, de que zona es usted?.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Ha sido en el centro de Santander


----------



## carloszorro (23 Jul 2010)

FMI: los test de estrés son un "paso importante" para la confianza - 23/07/10 - 2334820 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jul 2010)

Sino me equivoco el máximo del día en el SP estaba dentro de lo previsto de micromicro timing por fundamentales.

*PD: El hostizao será inexorablemente entre ahora y el lunes.
*
Disfruten de su fin de semana.

PD: Lo van a mantener algo más.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Sino me equivoco el máximo del día en el SP estaba dentro de lo previsto de micromicro timing por fundamentales.
> 
> *PD: El hostizao será inexorablemente entre ahora y el lunes.
> *
> ...



Dios le hoyga hamijo xD.

SP 1102...


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jul 2010)

Bueno comienza el fin de semana, como se dice en mi tierra "ondo pasa ta gutxi gasta". Yo espero que esto comience a ir por donde debe ir la proxima semana si no me empezare a volver loco...


----------



## carvil (23 Jul 2010)

Buenas noches 

Aún no se ha rebasado los niveles importantes zona 1102 en el E-mini y 1107 en el contado peeeeeero  


Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jul 2010)

A mi me sorprende enormemente no haber oido a ningun analisto preguntar :

¿ que valoracion le han dado a los activos inmobiliarios para hacer el test ?

Si no han tenido el cuenta el dato, el test es ideal como papel higienico

Si lo han valorado a los precios de la burbuja, el test es ideal como comic

Si lo hubieran valorado a precios reales no hubiera aprobado ningun banco español.


O estoy muy equivocado o me parece que esto de los test les va a estallar en las narices cuando a alguien le de por preguntar sobre este tema.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A mi me sorprende enormemente no haber oido a ningun analisto preguntar :
> 
> ¿ que valoracion le han dado a los activos inmobiliarios para hacer el test ?
> 
> ...



Nadie va a preguntar. La hoja de ruta marca que callarán como putas, ganando tiempo y hundiendo la economía durante largos años para que paguemos los españoles.

Merecen la peor y mas cruel de las muertes. Sólo salvará la solución que el país se levante contra ellos. Dificil está el tema.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jul 2010)

Yo lo que no veo tras el espectaculo de hoy, como puede deteriorarse la situacion como anuncia por ejemplo SNB si estos tipos lo tienen todo maniatado. Si, es una pregunta dificil pero cada dia creo mas que van a tener esto artificialmente tropecientosmil años y lo iran tumbando poco a poco. De la bolsa ni hablo porque es un pitorreo.

De la vida a pie de calle, me he dado cuenta que aqui en mi zona en bizkaia a nada que ha repuntado un poco el tema de curro todo el mundo a despilfarrar de nuevo y con el bombardeo de los test y el porqueyolovalguismo no quiero imaginar este verano.

Buenas noches.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Nadie va a preguntar. La hoja de ruta marca que callarán como putas, ganando tiempo y hundiendo la economía durante largos años para que paguemos los españoles.
> 
> Merecen la peor y mas cruel de las muertes. Sólo salvará la solución que el país se levante contra ellos. Dificil está el tema.



deduzco que esta usted corto y empalao como yo


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

Te ha faltado el "buena suerte" porque falta va a hacer en este país de oculta-problemas


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> deduzco que esta usted corto y empalao como yo



Hamijo, no estoy corto. Estoy deseando estarlo.

El 95%, como mínimo, las realizo en el Forex en el cruce EUR / JPY.

Estoy cachondo por pillar el tramo a la baja del SP (algún escarceo esta semana me ha dejado unos cuantos leuros pero pocos para lo que estoy esperando pillar).

Mi crítica al sistema que tenemos montado en españa va a más allá del casino de los mercados financieros. El tema está en que el problema que no se reconoce es problema que no se arregla.

A mí me jode y me afecta que haya gente (alguos) que lo pase mal por estos manipuladores de tres al cuarto. Son unos mierdas que poseen el poder para hacer y deshacer a su antojo, nada más.

Los Test de hoy han dejado muy clara la japonización hispanita. Quedará para la historia


----------



## Abner (24 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Nadie va a preguntar. La hoja de ruta marca que callarán como putas, ganando tiempo y hundiendo la economía durante largos años para que paguemos los españoles.
> 
> Merecen la peor y mas cruel de las muertes. Sólo salvará la solución que el país se levante contra ellos. Dificil está el tema.



Según oí ayer en intereconomía business en el comentario que hicieron a posteriori de la rueda de prensa de MAFO, se había planteado una situación de crisis inmobiliaria en el que los precios de vivienda construída bajarían un 28% con respecto a precios actuales, y un 61% para el suelo. Si esto es así, no entiendo porqué los bancos no dan créditos, si estamos tan de puta madre que en un escenario de esa magnitud no quiebra ni el tato. Cuanto más aprendo menos sé.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Según oí ayer en intereconomía business en el comentario que hicieron a posteriori de la rueda de prensa de MAFO, se había planteado una situación de crisis inmobiliaria en el que los precios de vivienda construída bajarían un 28% con respecto a precios actuales, y un 61% para el suelo. Si esto es así, no entiendo porqué los bancos no dan créditos, si estamos tan de puta madre que en un escenario de esa magnitud no quiebra ni el tato. *Cuanto más aprendo menos sé*.



No es problema de no entender. Estos tipos funcionan así y no van a cambiar.


----------



## pollastre (24 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A mi me sorprende enormemente no haber oido a ningun analisto preguntar :
> 
> ¿ que valoracion le han dado a los activos inmobiliarios para hacer el test ?
> 
> ...




Hey Zulomannnn,

esto que te voy a decir ya lo sabes, pero los famosos [sic] stress tests son una falacia, una especie de alardeo público de cara a los "malvadoh especuladoreh" ("véis como no estamos mal en absoluto?").

Un fundamental inventado, vamos (como muchos de ellos, debo añadir). Posiblemente sea un buen ardid ex profeso para cazar gacelas alcistas y confiadas. 

Casi me parece estar viendo a las dos gacelas de turno tomando una cervecita en la barra, mientras una le dice a otra:

- "Yanosestamosrecuperandismo!"
- "Claro, si es que yalodecíayoísmo!... alquilar es tirar el dinero!"

De repente, la semana que viene, quizás la siguiente, saldrá otro "fundamental" en sentido contrario, y entonces castañazo, desplome, rechinar y crujir de dientes gacelísticos.

Tú piensa que cuando los bancos alemanes se han negado a publicar sus stress tests, será por algo. 

En un momento dado, un alemán podrá negarse a publicar unos datos que son malos para sus empresas y la percepción pública que los mercados puedan tener de ellas. 

Lo que un alemán nunca va a hacer, es inventarse unos tests falsos para publicarlos y alardear en público de algo que no es verdad.

Ahora, en el colmo de los despropósitos, sólo falta que venga alguien y diga que eso no es porque nuestros stress tests sean absolutamente papel culero, sino porque nuestro sistema financiero está más sano que el alemán.

Y entonces yo ya "me cago, me meo, y hago barro con el deo".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hey Zulomannnn,
> 
> esto que te voy a decir ya lo sabes, pero los famosos [sic] stress tests son una falacia, una especie de alardeo público de cara a los "malvadoh especuladoreh" ("véis como no estamos mal en absoluto?").
> 
> ...



ya veo que no lee ni ve usted los "medios" ¿ no sabe que llevan meses diciendo que tenemos los mejores bancos del mundo mundial ?

Al final va a tener razon ZP y eso de la crisis era un invento del PP 

PD : Por cierto el otro dia oi a mi sobrino mascullar algo de los 10500 del ibex y de un viaje a Sevilla para visitar a un tal pollastre


----------



## pollastre (24 Jul 2010)

Hoyga, que ya le veo venir... quiere hacerme personalmente responsable de los 10K5 para no tener que invitarme al luctuoso chuletón de buey que venimos barruntando desde hace algunos meses....





zuloman dijo:


> ya veo que no lee ni ve usted los "medios" ¿ no sabe que llevan meses diciendo que tenemos los mejores bancos del mundo mundial ?
> 
> Al final va a tener razon ZP y eso de la crisis era un invento del PP
> 
> PD : Por cierto el otro dia oi a mi sobrino mascullar algo de los 10500 del ibex y de un viaje a Sevilla para visitar a un tal pollastre


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, que ya le veo venir... quiere hacerme personalmente responsable de los 10K5 para no tener que invitarme al luctuoso chuletón de buey que venimos barruntando desde hace algunos meses....



al paso que voy siguiendo sus consejos le voy a invitar a compartir mesa y mantel en el comedor de caritas 

ok, esta bien guardare mis ultimos leuros cuando me cierren posiciones por falta de fondos para ese chuleton :

Ademas, estoy muy tranquilo y no me importa perder en bolsa, esta claro que el precio de los pisos se va a disparar y voy a tener cola para comprar, solo hace falta que hagan unos test strest de esos del mercado inmobiliario para demostar que estan baratisimos y que se venderian aunque subieran un 500 % .

Bueno, te dejo que me voy a comprar unos cuantos sin mirar el precio, inversion segura.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2010)

a los buenos dias!

Alguien en el foro tiene una firma muy parecida a esta:

"La política consiste en buscar problemas, encontrarlos, establecer una valoración incorrecta y aplicar el remedio equivocado".

Nunca en mi vida vi algo tan cercano a esto como los tests de las narices, diseñados por políticos para encontrar problemas, estableciendo situaciones muy leves de las que ellos dicen 'es muy poco probable que ocurra' (JA!) y el remedio que van a aplicar es ponerse primero delante de los microfónos a darse golpes en el pecho cual orangután y luego sentarse y no hacer absolutamente nada.

El caso es que me sé de algún banquito empufado en Grecia hastala médula y resulta que ha pasado el test ¿midieron un más que posible default griego? naaa, eso ni se contempla.

El paripé consiste en que se llegue a la equivocada conclusión de que 'todo está bien porque nosotros lo decimos', luego vendrá la cruda realidad y ningún político querrá acordarse de esto o desviarán la atención inventándose otro paripé, lo cual me da a entender una cosa muy importante, el problema es tan grave que no tienen ni pajolera idea de como salir de el, de hecho creo que ni siquiera llegan a entender el problema, solo quieren ganar el tiempo que haga falta.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2010)

asín es.
.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> a los buenos dias!
> 
> *Alguien en el foro tiene una firma muy parecida a esta:
> 
> ...



Servidor. A menudo lo pienso. Comparto tu comentario, estoy de muy mala hostia con este paripe y viendo que todo el mundo ya piensa en que nos estamos recuperando ¡que bien!. Expliquenme la bajada de salarios, subida iva, abaratamiento del despido, recorte fomento y un largo etc.

Lo que tu dices, NPI de lo que deben hacer.


----------



## pollastre (24 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> al paso que voy siguiendo sus consejos le voy a invitar a compartir mesa y mantel en el comedor de caritas
> 
> ok, esta bien guardare mis ultimos leuros cuando me cierren posiciones por falta de fondos para ese chuleton :
> 
> ...




Lo que ocurre en realidad es que Ud., estimado hamijo (porque despues de varios meses compartiendo teclado con Ud., he llegado incluso a estimarlo, ya ve Ud.  ) comete un error grave cada vez que "interacciona" conmigo, por así decirlo.


Tenía yo un compañero en el instituto, allá por aquellos maravillosos años, al cual le ponía loco una de las niñas de por allí. Ocurría que esa niña tenía una delantera de ver y no creer, y claro, por aquellos años tan jóvenes en los cuales la mayoría de niñas aún no habían desarrollado siquiera, aquello era novedad.

Ahora bien, la pobre era un poco fea (y estoy siendo amable).

Pues bien, mi recordado compañero quería la delantera, pero no quería cargar con la gamba (con perdón).

Todavía recuerdo la gloriosa conversación, calimocho en mano, donde le explicaba que si quería la delantera, debía cargar con el paquete entero, todo incluído. 

A Ud. le pasa algo parecido conmigo.

Por un lado escucha y acepta mis previsiones, chanzas, chamanadas y niveles varios; pero luego no sabe o no recuerda que yo opero en estricto intradiario, le da a Ud. por mantener las posiciones en rollover, a veces incluso varios días... y claro, se lo follan a Ud.

Por qué no hizo Ud. como Nico, por ejemplo? Compró su ETF en mi anunciado máximo (10K3) y vendió rápido en las cercanías de 10K. Exactamente lo que yo hice, por cierto. 300 pips sin mayores complicaciones.

Pero claro, lo que no puede hacer Ud. es coger mis niveles y aplicarlos al m/p. Así le dan para el pelo, hamijo!

En fin, no sé si ha captado la esencia de mi mensaje. En todo caso, espero que al menos haya disfrutado con la historia subyacente ::::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jul 2010)

Buenos días de sabado!.

Traigo un video muy interesante. Como alguna vez ha ocurrido que ha habido lectores que no dominan el inglés paso a transcribir las ideas generales que se comentan en este video. Es de Marc Faber, junto con Jim Rogers, dos de lo que llevan decadas acertando.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA0FsqMlhF0

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DA0FsqMlhF0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DA0FsqMlhF0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Transcribo:

La entrevistadora dice que aviso en 1987 que los inversores vendieran stocks, y también el 6 marzo aviso que compraran sp.

Entre los indicadores que le ayudaron a preveer el suelo del mercado:

El SP estaba haciendo nuevos mínimos. Las materias primas habían colapsado, y para el 6 de marzo muchos indicadores estaban corrigiendo. Los indices chinos estaban no superando los minimos anteriores, el petroleo estaba remontando y el dollar estaba empezando a devaluarse.

Entonces en ese momento el mercado estaba muy sobrevendido.

*Espera otra crisis bancaria entre ahora y un año?*

No este año, pero si pienso que en los proximos 5 o 10 años si que la habrá. El año pasado el sistema financiero fue rescatado por los gobiernos. La siguiente parada en la que se detenga el tren será cuando los gobiernos quebren. En ese sentido es lo que estoy esperando a medio y largo plazo, y es además lo que se merecen.

*¿ Podemos mirar en el mercado de equities una vez más?, se va a recuperar o va a volver a caer?*

Creo que hemos hecho una correción ahora, pero yo creo que en general seguiremos viendo precios altos, especialmente en determinados mercados, donde encontraremos acciones con relativamente altos dividendos. Y también creo que los tipos de interés estarán muy bajos durante un largo periodo de tiempo, pero en el corto plazo. A largo plazo subirán sin ningun tipo de dudas. Hasta ahi puedo ver.

*Bonos*

El problema griego es un pequeño problema en el mundo. US es un problema 100 veces mayor. Tendrá problemas financieros relacionados con la deuda del gobierno, y en el mercado de los bonos debemos de distinguir entre los bonos corporativos y los bonos estatales.

Los bonos corporativos, no todos, pero algunos sigo pensando que están OK, desde el año pasado los rendimientos se han estrechado, y no es posible comprar deuda corporativa tal y como lo haciamos hace un año. Una posible razón es que algunas corporaciones merecen mejores calificaciones crediticias que el gobierno, ya que tienen un negocio que genera ventas, que les permiten pagar los cupones de los bonos así como eventualmente devolver el principal de los mismos.

Respecto a los bonos del gobierno (Treassuries), no estoy seguro que puedan ser pagados esos mismos cupones, y repagar la deuda está fuera de toda cuestión. Las deudas están para ser pagadas.

Ellos pueden pagar hasta cuando ellos puedan ser capaces de emitir nuevos bonos, en este sentido es una estafa ponzi. Necesitas nuevos inversores para pagar a los antiguos.

Pero serán los intereses tan altos con respecto a los bonos, que los gobiernos tendrán que imprimir para repagar los intereses.

*Los inversores estan preocupados por Grecia... y comparas grecia con los US, crees que US puede quebrar?*

Si si, pero tal y como puntualizo Siglitz no quebraran suspendiendo pagos, eso no sería ¿elegante?, ellos no pagaran señalando que no pagarán a los inversores extranjeros, el 50% de la deuda del gobierno está en manos de no residentes, ellos pueden decir que no pagarán a los estranjeros, especialmente si surge un posible conflicto armado.

Otra posibilidad que tienen es pagar en moneda que ha perdido su valor. Con una inflación muy alta, el dinero que pagas 20 años no tiene valor.

Ellos imprimiran para para posponer el problema.

Posiblmente la siguiente estación será una alta inflación, y una mala economía, como en Zimbawe, o como en american latina en los 80. Hará falta una reforma financiera como Argentina con Menem, o *entrar en una guerra*


Yo creo que US irá a la guerra. La pregunta es con quien. Posiblemente dentro de 10 años. Espero estar vivo para contarlo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jul 2010)

Estos son mercados asiaticos.

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^STI+Interactive#chart1:symbol=^sti;range=2y;indicator=dividend+volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^HSI+Interactive#chart1:symbol=^hsi;range=5y;indicator=dividend+volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined


Bueno, lo cierto es que después de ver el video me he planteado varias cosas. Este tipo es bueno tanto a largo plazo como a corto.

A) Ya no me plateo tan serio que esto vaya a caer. No obstante el está seguro que la FED puede controlar los tipos interés y la financiación de las empresas. Lo que yo sé que no pueden controlar es que no pueden controlar la parte de las compras. Si no se invierte, sino se consume , en definitiva, si las empresas no tienen ventas, o al menos si no las incrementan dudo mucho que los multiplos no se tornen demasiado caros en el c/p.

B) Por otro lado si nos fijamos en los resultados que se han dado esta ultima semana podemos obtener dos conclusiones, o tres. Las empresas más lejanas al consumo final están dando malos resultados. El ciclo que viene no es tan fuerte como parecía.*De las empresas que han dado buenos resultados son aquellos denominados como BIENES INFERIORES*, por ejemplo EBAY. La gente está pasando de comprar en Amazon para comprar en EBAY.

C) Creo que el aspecto técnico se desvelará la siguiente semana.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jul 2010)

Entonces, Creditopropulsado, no veremos las tan ansiadas caidas que esperamos en este hilo??? en dos dias hemos solucionado la crisis??

Estoy perdiendo la fe...::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jul 2010)

No la pierdas tan deprisa. 

Fijate en lo que he encontrado.

STD - BANCO SANTANDER S. A. Income Statement - Forbes.com

BBVA - BANCO BILBAO VIZCAYA ARGENTARIA Income Statement - Forbes.com

BAC - BANK OF AMERICA CORP NEW Income Statement - Forbes.com

Parece que BAC, los americanos, se recuperan... pero he encontrado la joya de la corona de la banca comercial americana. JPM. Revisar como van los créditos desde el ultimo quarter de 2009 a 2010.

JPM - JPMORGAN CHASE & CO Income Statement - Forbes.com

Interest income = Ventas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No la pierdas tan deprisa.
> 
> Fijate en lo que he encontrado.
> 
> ...



Me he dado cuenta que sólo lo que habia bajado tanto han sido los préstamos o.

El resto son inversiones en cartera:no:.

Más de lo mismo, dinero para la bolsa y no para la economía real.

Si sube a c/p subirá, pero a l/p volveran los tonueles al hilo.


----------



## Fran200 (25 Jul 2010)

Madrugando y trabajando desde la habitación del hotel. Bonita manera de empezar las vacaciones.

Hasta esta noche no se cerrarán los niveles, pero hay que ir preparando el camino.

Mirando los movimientos extraidos por Mulder voy a intentar dar algunas ideas de como se movió el mercado el viernes desde mi punto de vista.

Partimos de dos premisas:
1. El mercado lo están moviendo los muy cortoplacistas, los que trabajan el intradía.
2. Hay un nivel a alcanzar a finales de septiembre que marca unas pautas (canal) donde se desarrolla el juego.

Espero no liaros mucho: Veo que soy un negado vaya lío. Bueno...comentarios de Mulder en Negrita y lo demás lo mio...vaya jaleo





Mulder dijo:


> *Perdón por no poner el volumen de los leoncios pero es que he tenido que irme y ahora he de volverme a ir, cosas de los viernes veraniegos.
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario ha sido positivo.
> 
> ...





A este último párrafo comentar que se hace lo que Mulder sospecha, pero creo que por otro motivo.
Se vende por lo bajini, para no desplomar la cotización, si te pasas te metes en niveles de venta automática y tiras la cotización. Solo interesa bajarlo hasta los niveles de entrada, núnca mas abajo.
Luego se entra con fuerza para no dar tiempo a reaccionar a los cortos.
Para una jornada bajista se hace al contrario.

Lo último, el espabiladillo de turno que intentaba pillar tajada se pone a comprar a última hora, y puede desvirtuar el cierre. Algunos operadores venden parte de lo que dejan en largo para que no se vaya de las manos y darle un escarmiento al listillo.

Mis comentarios al cierre

"Se están liquidando posiciones largas poco a poco, sin dejarlo caer...pero cuidado que siempre hay un espabilado que aprovecha para sacar un "extra""

"Al final apareció el espabiladete. De todas formas hay que agradecerle el favor de dejarme algunos puntos mas de colchón."

Al leer el análisis de Mulder clavó mis movimientos del día. ¿Me estaré convirtiendo en Leoncio?:ouch: 

P.D. Como es de suponer una de las claves de los niveles marcados son la lectura de los stop, se va hasta el punto que saltan y vuelta.

Suerte para el lunes. Si no nos vemos es que han salido bien los largos que dejé y los que, si se dan los parámetros, meteré.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## TradingMetales (25 Jul 2010)

Hay que ser idiota para pensar que los "test" han sido positivos...

Mucha televisión y "prensa" has leido... poco pensamiento racional has leido..

Te recomiendo leer uno de mis 2-3 comentarios anteriores, verás la mierda que hay...

lo lamento, yo me informo del tess... tu mirarás lo que dicen los otros


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que ocurre en realidad es que Ud., estimado hamijo (porque despues de varios meses compartiendo teclado con Ud., he llegado incluso a estimarlo, ya ve Ud.  ) comete un error grave cada vez que "interacciona" conmigo, por así decirlo.
> 
> 
> Tenía yo un compañero en el instituto, allá por aquellos maravillosos años, al cual le ponía loco una de las niñas de por allí. Ocurría que esa niña tenía una delantera de ver y no creer, y claro, por aquellos años tan jóvenes en los cuales la mayoría de niñas aún no habían desarrollado siquiera, aquello era novedad.
> ...



efectivamente Pollastrin, la historia subyacente lo mejor del post !!!! cuantas veces me he visto en esa tesitura !!!! y casi siempre se ha resuelto aceptando el todo por la parte ............................. eso si posteriormente........... en fin ya sabe...... la vida es cruel


----------



## Efren (25 Jul 2010)

El Blog de WallStreet: Conferencia del Sr. Saez del Castillo en el "Trading Day" del 30-06-10


----------



## kaxkamel (25 Jul 2010)

parece que hasta finales de agosto van a estar jugando a laterales sin mucho afán.

llegará septiembre y octubre y será como lo del dragón khan (pero sin subidón posterior) o más gráficamente, como lo del tibidabo del otro día (igual es más un deseo que la realidad... pero estoy dispuesto a comerme un mega-OWNED)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jul 2010)

me temo que lo de los estres test va mas alla de manipular los mercados, me temo que nos quieren dar dinero para que pagemos sus deudas.

Leeros estas reflexiones y comentarlas ( es un analisis muy simple, probablemente con muchos fallos, pero analizar la cuestion de fondo )

Casas, risas, Videos, Fotos, Politicos, Bancos, Burbuja inmobiliaria: El credito, el estres test, la pescadilla y el timo al ciudadano


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2010)

Efren dijo:


> El Blog de WallStreet: Conferencia del Sr. Saez del Castillo en el "Trading Day" del 30-06-10



No hay vídeo en youtube? Es que no me fio del pushplay ese.


----------



## Hipotecón (25 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me temo que lo de los estres test va mas alla de manipular los mercados, me temo que nos quieren dar dinero para que pagemos sus deudas.
> 
> Leeros estas reflexiones y comentarlas ( es un analisis muy simple, probablemente con muchos fallos, pero analizar la cuestion de fondo )
> 
> Casas, risas, Videos, Fotos, Politicos, Bancos, Burbuja inmobiliaria: El credito, el estres test, la pescadilla y el timo al ciudadano



Sí, por ahí van los tiros. El PSOE ha salvado la situación para muchos años. Todo es inmoral, pero políticamente la estrategia les ha salido muy bien.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jul 2010)

Anoche estuve viendo en La2 lo de el crash del 29 y me entraron escalofrios. Etapa por etapa estamos asistiendo a lo mismo pero mas expandido en el tiempo en mi opinion. Esto es, alli de un dia a otro se desplomo la bolsa y JP Morgan corrio con varios socios a meter pasta al sistema para recuperar (hablablan de 250 millones de dolares). La bolsa recupero parte durante un dia (no escuche bien) y luego siguio bajando mas dias. 

Ahora no os da la sensacion de vivir eso pero mas alargado en el tiempo??es decir se desploma la bolsa en 2008-2009, recupera 2009-2010 a base de ayudas y 2010-en adelante dios dira... Es evidente que podemos entrar en una depresion economica, pero que las consecuencias no sean tan duras ya que en aquella epoca habia mucha mas necesidad de todo que ahora.

Nunca debi ver ese documental...::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jul 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/24617-habeis-visto-la-grafica-del-ibex.html

Mirar que hilo más curioso he encontrado buceando por el foro...


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/24617-habeis-visto-la-grafica-del-ibex.html
> 
> Mirar que hilo más curioso he encontrado buceando por el foro...





Impressivê.... si te fijas, en ese hilo hay incluso un post del mismísimo Tochovista, el pastor burbujista por divina imposición, Aquel Cuyo Nombre no debe ser tomado en vano.

Has rescatado una auténtica Arca de la Alianza en versión digital....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Impressivê.... si te fijas, en ese hilo hay incluso un post del mismísimo Tochovista, el pastor burbujista por divina imposición, Aquel Cuyo Nombre no debe ser tomado en vano.
> 
> Has rescatado una auténtica Arca de la Alianza en versión digital....



Moraleja. Aún cuando debía de caer, siguio subiendo un tiempo más para poder distribuir agusto. Ahora, que he encontrado una serie de indicadores que te muestran la distribucionitis con mucha fiabilidad.

Si esto sigue subiendo, no pasa nada. Cuando de no haber hecho nada la economía ya estaría recuperada, volverá a bajar con estrepito y trompetas.


----------



## syn (25 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Anoche estuve viendo en La2 lo de el crash del 29 y me entraron escalofrios. Etapa por etapa estamos asistiendo a lo mismo pero mas expandido en el tiempo en mi opinion. Esto es, alli de un dia a otro se desplomo la bolsa y JP Morgan corrio con varios socios a meter pasta al sistema para recuperar (hablablan de 250 millones de dolares). La bolsa recupero parte durante un dia (no escuche bien) y luego siguio bajando mas dias.
> 
> Ahora no os da la sensacion de vivir eso pero mas alargado en el tiempo??es decir se desploma la bolsa en 2008-2009, recupera 2009-2010 a base de ayudas y 2010-en adelante dios dira... Es evidente que podemos entrar en una depresion economica, pero que las consecuencias no sean tan duras ya que en aquella epoca habia mucha mas necesidad de todo que ahora.
> 
> Nunca debi ver ese documental...::



Yo tambien lo vi, pero creo que en el 29 el problema fue que la peña estaba pillada en bolsa con creditos.
A lo mejor no me entere bien de la historia pero es que por lo que contaban hasta los limpiabotas pedian creditos pero no para comprar acciones sino credito de las mismas...
Si las acciones las tuvieses en propiedad y con dinero extra, vamos del que no te haga falta. Pues si, puedes llegar a perder un 20 por ciento del valor.
Pos vale es una putada pero no para tirarte por una ventana...

Claro que es lo que yo vi, neofito en la materia... y disculpad por no poner acentos que estoy con el portatil y tengo el teclado dificil jeje


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jul 2010)

Estoy revisando las graficas. Y lo cierto es que a pesar de que Mulder en un momento cambió su opinión sobre la tendencia que iba a tornar el SP, lo cierto, es que *estamos en los maximos julianos.*


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Yo tambien lo vi, pero creo que en el 29 el problema fue que la peña estaba pillada en bolsa con creditos.
> A lo mejor no me entere bien de la historia pero es que por lo que contaban hasta los limpiabotas pedian creditos pero no para comprar acciones sino credito de las mismas...
> Si las acciones las tuvieses en propiedad y con dinero extra, vamos del que no te haga falta. Pues si, puedes llegar a perder un 20 por ciento del valor.
> Pos vale es una putada pero no para tirarte por una ventana...
> ...



Eso es cierto, les pillo a credito. Pero yo lo compararia a la burbuja inmobiliaria de cierta manera. Pepitos a credito compraron tochos que ahora valen bastante menos (incluimos bancos y tal y tal).

En fin, a ver como amanece mañana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, he estado revisando gráficos, y por una serie de coincidencias... estamos en un punto en el que no puede haber latereales.

Mejor dicho. Sería un accidente si hubiera un lateral.

Al foro pongo por testigo, que vayamos a donde vayamos, vamos a ir muy arriba o muy abajo.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto, he estado revisando gráficos, y por una serie de coincidencias... estamos en un punto en el que no puede haber latereales.
> 
> Mejor dicho. Sería un accidente si hubiera un lateral.
> 
> Al foro pongo por testigo, que vayamos a donde vayamos, vamos a ir muy arriba o muy abajo.



No se no se, me da a la nariz que con tanto porqueyolovalguismo estos capullos nos lleven al cielo o a lo mejor tenemos sorpresas.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jul 2010)

A las buenas noches!



syn dijo:


> Yo tambien lo vi, pero creo que en el 29 el problema fue que la peña estaba pillada en bolsa con creditos.
> A lo mejor no me entere bien de la historia pero es que por lo que contaban hasta los limpiabotas pedian creditos pero no para comprar acciones sino credito de las mismas...
> Si las acciones las tuvieses en propiedad y con dinero extra, vamos del que no te haga falta. Pues si, puedes llegar a perder un 20 por ciento del valor.
> Pos vale es una putada pero no para tirarte por una ventana...
> ...



El problema es que en aquella época no había cierre automático por falta de garantías, la peña entraba poniendo solo el 20% del precio de las acciones que compraba y si perdían pasaban a deberle pasta a su broker, algunos llegaron a perder tanto que se arruinaron casi automáticamente.

En el libro de Jesse Livermore se explica muy bien esto.

También se explica la crisis de 1919 y como se resolvió, personalmente me parece más interesante que la del 29 aunque no tuvo efectos tan devastadores.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola!

Justo hace 2 horas acababa de bajar el libro de livermore.

También me estoy poniendo con este que está la mar de interesante.

Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jul 2010)

Fallo de IGmarkets o el ibex ha perdido los 80 puntos que dejo arriba el viernes??


----------



## Misterio (25 Jul 2010)

No se si estará bien lo de Igmarkets pero los futuros del Ibex que terminaron el viernes a 10470 más menos acaban de dar un salto hasta los 10384-10402. I don´t understand.

Coño Rafa estamos sincronizados, tu eres de los míos por lo que veo, no entiendo ni papa de estos cambios repentinos.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jul 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> No se si estará bien lo de Igmarkets pero los futuros del Ibex que terminaron el viernes a 10470 más menos acaban de dar un salto hasta los 10384-10402. I don´t understand.
> 
> Coño Rafa estamos sincronizados, tu eres de los míos por lo que veo, no entiendo ni papa de estos cambios repentinos.



Ahi ahi!! yo estoy todo el dia enganchado a los numeros y hay cambios que tampoco entiendo. A ver si viene alguno de los maestros por aqui a comentar.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

Ya volvio el ibex a la carga. +77.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Jul 2010)

Demasiado fuerte han empezado:

Futuro IBEX: 10460 (Por encima del nivel que dejamos pendiente el viernes 10450)
Mini SP: 1101 + 0,5
SP Adelantado: Ha tocado los 1107, ahora mismo ronda los 1104.

Queda mucha noche y pueden cambiar mucho las cosas.
P.D. Me queda un rato de observación, lo mismo dentro de un rato subo los datos de un análisis técnico muy peculiar que me enseñaron.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Futuros en increscendo.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Jul 2010)

Lo prometido, análisis que se hace de forma gráfica muy rápida que me enseño un señor que no daba cursillos de esto, solo operaba en bolsa. (Vamos que no necesitaba complementar su sueldo dando charlas técnicas. Eso me daba bastante confianza en él).

Borro todos mis datos de la cabeza, no se nada de los objetivos para final de trimestre y desde cero hago el análisis con los siguientes resultados:


Cifras para quien quiera contrastar y quiera opinar al respecto.

Escenario de trimestre alcista: 
En las próximas 10 sesiones debe haber un retroceso hasta niveles nunca por debajo de 9800. Cierre de trimestre en 11200. Las cotizaciones subirán con un eje central que parte de el cierre del 1 de Julio hasta un hipotético cierre en 11.200 el 30 de septiembre

El que os gusta más: Guanarrazo.

En 15 sesiones desplome hasta los 8600 (sería de órdago) con un final de trimestre de traca que se me sale del gráfico pero que se aproxima a los 7.900. Bajada con eje central en los 9200 del 1 de Julio hasta los 7900 del 30 de septiembre.

P.D.

Fut Ibex 10.467
Mini SP 1100 -0,5
Sp Adelantado: 1105

Buenas noches y buena suerte


----------



## Nico (26 Jul 2010)

Recueden que *IGMarkets* es famoso por "comerse stops" por su cuenta (hay mucha información sobre ello en los foros). Ellos reflejan el mercado pero NO SON el mercado y, cada tanto, de modo misterioso, tienen durante minutos subas o bajas espectaculares que barren todos los stops puestos.

Más de uno ha entrado feliz y contento a su cuenta para contabilizar las jugosas plusvalias para darse cuenta que le cepillaron la posición con su stop aunque el mercado JAMAS pasó por el mismo.

Avisados.


----------



## Nico (26 Jul 2010)

Fran, dices "en las próximas 10 sesiones" (se entiende) pero luego empiezas el párrafo con "en 15 sesiones...".

Debemos interpretar que te refieres, como en el primer párrafo a "las próximas 15 sesiones" ?... o se darán más adelante ?

===

En cualquiera de ambos casos Maese Pollastre ha salvado su elegante y delicada nariz y se ha ahorrado llevar ese incómodo cuello ortopédico que tanto dificulta la vida a aquellos que tienen que usar corbata...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Jul 2010)

Joder Fran llevas una rachita que parece que la bolsa sigue tus analisis al pie de la letra, antes le ha pasado a Mulder , a Pollastre etc .........y justo cuando pienso " joder voy a hacer lo que dice este tio " milagrosamente empieza a fallar mas que una escopeta de feria.

Tentado estoy de cerrar cortos y ponerme largo pero no te quiro fastidiar tus aciertos 

deduzco que ves muy pocas posibilidades de una bajada de aqui a Septiembre ¿no? : ......... pues si mi cuenta me lo permite tengo pensado quedarme corto hasta Diciembre, espero que te pases por la cola de caritas a darme un mendrugo de pan de vez en cuando.

Me reconoceras facilmente, sere uno que masculla continuamente, no me lo puedo creer, pollastre, mulder, burbuja, no me lo puedo creeer, no me lo puedo creeer, maldita sea......si ya lo decioa Fran ¿ por que? ¿por que? ::


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> En 15 sesiones desplome hasta los 8600 (sería de órdago) con un final de trimestre de traca que se me sale del gráfico pero que se aproxima a los 7.900. Bajada con eje central en los 9200 del 1 de Julio hasta los 7900 del 30 de septiembre.




donde hay que firmar... 8:




Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas noches y buena suerte




la vamos a necesitar... :S


----------



## evidente (26 Jul 2010)

Estos dias creo que no vamos al cielo.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Esta semana creo que va a traer sorpresas para muchos.

Y como rezaban las páginas de los antiguos manuales de IBM de los años 80:

Este post ha sido escrito de forma ambigua intencionadamente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Esta semana creo que va a traer sorpresas para muchos.
> 
> ...



A mi lo unico que puede sorprenderme es que el mercado no haga lo contrario de lo que haga yo ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2010)

Veo tus 7900, aunque un poquillo por encima (8k2 - 8k3).

Hoy me toca día de modificación de software, así que no operaré demasiado... es lo que tenemos los pobres, que nosotros mismos modificamos nuestro propio software y además operamos, no tenemos gente para una cosa y para la otra como vosotros 



Fran200 dijo:


> Lo prometido, análisis que se hace de forma gráfica muy rápida que me enseño un señor que no daba cursillos de esto, solo operaba en bolsa. (Vamos que no necesitaba complementar su sueldo dando charlas técnicas. Eso me daba bastante confianza en él).
> 
> Borro todos mis datos de la cabeza, no se nada de los objetivos para final de trimestre y desde cero hago el análisis con los siguientes resultados:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (26 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Fran, dices "en las próximas 10 sesiones" (se entiende) pero luego empiezas el párrafo con "en 15 sesiones...".
> 
> Debemos interpretar que te refieres, como en el primer párrafo a "las próximas 15 sesiones" ?... o se darán más adelante ?
> 
> ...



Nico 10 sesiones para el escenario alcista para alcanzar el minimo y 15 sesiones para el escenario bajista, para alcanzar el nivel.

Zulo tus aciertos y equivocaciones deben ser tuyos, no sigas a nadie solo debes obtener informacion y decidir.
Por cierto, objetivo tocado y me puedo ir tranquilo
P.d escribo desde un movil y los acentos como que no salen, lo siento


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Nico 10 sesiones para el escenario alcista para alcanzar el minimo y 15 sesiones para el escenario bajista, para alcanzar el nivel.
> 
> *Zulo tus aciertos y equivocaciones deben ser tuyos*, no sigas a nadie solo debes obtener informacion y decidir.
> Por cierto, objetivo tocado y me puedo ir tranquilo
> P.d escribo desde un movil y los acentos como que no salen, lo siento



y tan mios, solo tengo que mirar MI cuenta ::

lo que pasa que como no tengo ni idea pues voy a rebufo de los demas, asi me va : , lo unico positivo es la españolisima costumbre de echarle la culpa a los demas de tus errores jejejjee


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> P.d escribo desde un movil y los acentos como que no salen, lo siento




postear desde la playa sin un iphone es de pobres... 8:


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Este post ha sido escrito de forma ambigua intencionadamente.





como casi todos... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Jul 2010)

cerrado el gap de apertura ¿ y ahora? :S


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jul 2010)

Bon dia forería... 

Hemos hecho un pull-back al megaHCH que tenemos en marcha desde mayo del año pasado... el objetivo creo recordar que andaba por los 7800/8000, pero ya saben ultimamente la fiabilidad de estas figuras... :cook:

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos hecho un pull-back al megaHCH que tenemos en marcha desde mayo del año pasado... el objetivo creo recordar que andaba por los *7800/8000*, pero ya saben ultimamente la fiabilidad de estas figuras... :cook:





:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Borjita burbujas (26 Jul 2010)

Agarraos las kalandrakas. 



> *Crawford calls 'Cardinal Climax'*
> 
> NEW YORK (MarketWatch) -- *Is "all hell" about to break loose?* One veteran letter thinks so -- and it predicted the Crash of 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## carvil (26 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias 

Bien, el movimiento del viernes al cierre fué muy alcista en el corto plazo. El volumen es decreciente, pero aún no hay señales de distribución. Resaltar que es muy importante el cierre de la vela mensual.

Las resistencias estan en el SP contado en 1115-30-40-52. Mi opinión es que nos giraremos bruscamente. El jueves dato de empleo y viernes GDP. Si esto no ocurriese habrá nuevo máximo anual en Agosto.

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1110 soporte 1095

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Bien, el movimiento del viernes al cierre fué muy alcista en el corto plazo. El volumen es decreciente, pero aún no hay señales de distribución. Resaltar que es muy importante el cierre de la vela mensual.
> 
> ...



Pero tu no estabas en la playa...? 8:


----------



## carvil (26 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero tu no estabas en la playa...? 8:



De fin de semana 8: por desgracia. Como va el conteo. 

Echa un vistazo al EUR/USD en diario, y al crudo.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> De fin de semana 8: por desgracia. Como va el conteo.
> 
> Hecha un vistazo al EUR/USD en diario.
> 
> Salu2



Jeje, yo trabajo el jueves y hasta el 18 de agosto no vuelvo... pero no me iré fuera, haremos cosas cerca... 

El otro día puse un conteo alternativo, por si seguíamos subiendo, habrá que ver por donde rompe esto, porque me gustaba más el que llevamos meses siguiendo, pero hay que estar dispuesto a cambiar de estrategia en cualquier momento...

Ahora mismo estamos en un canal alcista muy claro en el Ibex, habrá que ver que hace cuando llegue a uno de los extremos...







Saludos...

PD: Ahora le doy un vistazo al €/$...
PD2: Si antes lo digo... jeje... vamos directos a la base del canal, buen momento para definir una estrategia...
PD3: Bien vista esa Hache... 8:


----------



## Abner (26 Jul 2010)

Sin los artificios de Salgado la mitad de las cajas suspenden el examen de Bruselas - Libertad Digital

¿esperanza de capitulación final?


----------



## debianita (26 Jul 2010)

Parece que se acaba la comedia :baba: Están dando de lo lindo al leuro  Cruzo los dedos y continuo rezando a San Guano


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jul 2010)

Carvil, el €/$:

-Paró la semana pasada en la MM25 en semanal
-Paró en la resistencia, fibo38,2% de todo el movimiento alcista desde oct2000-jul2008 (1,3056)
-Parece como que si quisiera recuperar la tendencia alcista perdida, que va de mínimos oct2000 y pasa por los mínimos mar2009...

Yo personalmente lo sigo viendo bajista en el medio plazo... 

Un saludo


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

¿que ha pasado para que recuperemos lo poco perdido??


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

Hijoputibex en verde ::


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

Han soltado a mini-peponcito??

Donde andais!!?!??!?!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oniBn_jgYxo&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oniBn_jgYxo&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Zulo!!!! Echale a estas, que son de tu gremio!.

INMOB COLONIAL (COL.MC) | Gráfico de cotización - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## carvil (26 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Carvil, el €/$:
> 
> -Paró la semana pasada en la MM25 en semanal
> -Paró en la resistencia, fibo38,2% de todo el movimiento alcista desde oct2000-jul2008 (1,3056)
> ...



Oops estoy un poco espeso esta mañana  quería decir que lo mires en semanal.

Salu2


----------



## Interesado (26 Jul 2010)

Buenos días:
Market timers remain subdued about stocks Mark Hulbert - MarketWatch

Aquí tenéis porqué no bajaremos. Próximo objetivo... los 17000.

Por otro lado, veo que no soy el único con puts para Septiembre.
http://opcionesyfuturos.net/vencimientos-del-eurostoxx-23072010

Parece que alguien tiene muy claro que hay crash en agosto. Será por las predicciones mayas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Suele ocurrir en este negocio que cuando parece que no pasa nada, está pasando de todo.

Mirando a los futuros: Distribuyendo ligeramente en horas en STOXX50 9/10


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

En el IBEX sin embargo están acumulando, pero decreciendo. Es decir, posición neta compradora aunque descendiendo en cada vela. En horas.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

¿y eso que nos indica?? porque en cuanto a subidas/bajadas esto esta aburridismo.


----------



## Neng (26 Jul 2010)

Anda, anda, catastrofistassssssssssssss.........................haced caso a los ejjjjpertos de verdá..........

Los expertos ven la bolsa un 15% por encima del nivel actual a final del verano

Lo pego para no dar visitas a esta guarripagina..................

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


La Bolsa puede cerrar el verano entre un 10% y un 15% por encima de los niveles actuales, aseguran los expertos técnicos, un rebote que incluso podría abrir el camino hacia nuevos máximos del año. Crecimiento económico moderado, mejora del riesgo soberano y resultados empresariales son los factores que impulsarán el Ibex hacia la zona de 11.500 puntos a corto plazo.
Los alcistas siguen dominando la escena y aunque estamos en un mercado de rangos, cada vez son más los analistas que esperan una fuerte subida de las Bolsas gracias a factores técnicos. Entre un 10% y un 15% por encima de los actuales niveles es lo que barajan para el final del período estival.

“Aunque la mayoría de índices siguen dentro de los rangos laterales de las últimas semanas, percibimos un intento generalizado por superar niveles de resistencia que muy probablemente se traducirían en un tramo alcista significativo. El Ibex es ahora un índice claramente más fuerte que el resto. La superación del 10.350 abre el camino hasta la zona de 11.000-11.500”, comentan en M&G Valores.

El director de Análisis de la firma, Nicolás López, explica que el escenario de un mercado lateral amplio en los próximos meses sigue siendo el más probable, pero ahora toca ir a ver dónde puede estar el techo de ese rango. “En el Euro Stoxx 50 o el S&P 500 creemos que puede estar cerca de los máximos anuales previos a la corrección de las últimas semanas. En el Ibex es más difícil de anticipar pero tomaríamos como referencia la zona 11.000-11.500. En definitiva, creemos que podemos estar ante un tramo alcista que en promedio podría suponer una subida del orden del 10% desde los niveles actuales”.

José Luis Martínez Campuzano, estratega jefe de Citigroup en España, comparte esta visión del mercado. “En este momento son abundantes los análisis que anticipan una fuerte subida de las bolsas de la mano de factores técnicos. De cualquier forma, tipos de interés casi nulos, escasa liquidez y buen momento de resultados permitiría cerrar el verano con las bolsas un 10%-15 % por encima de los niveles actuales. Incluso, iniciar una tendencia alcista que les lleve hasta máximos históricos”.

Sin embargo, prefiere ser prudente con la situación y aconseja valorar paso a paso los niveles técnicos, pero “confirmando la posición de fondo de mercado que por el momento sigue siendo bajista”. Los niveles a valorar de resistencia los encuentra en 1.120-25 puntos en el S&P y 1,30 en el eurodólar.

BOLSAS ENÉRGICAS

“Las Bolsas están enérgicas, los indicadores técnicos semanales comienzan su camino alcista sugiriendo que las correcciones pueden seguir siendo oportunidades para seguir dando pedaladas alcistas”. El analista técnico de Renta 4, Eduardo Faus, utiliza este símil ciclista para explicar la tendencia bursátil.

“El Ibex mantiene el buen tono desde que hiciese en junio mínimos, gestando lo que aparenta una formación de cambio de tendencia, cuya confirmación la tendremos con la ruptura de los 10.300, parte alta de la canalización bajista y resistencia”. Faus destaca, asimismo, que la mejora del flujo de volumen ha sido exponencial en el rebote y el volumen se agrupa en el mismo.

Detrás del rebote se ocultan varios factores. “El entorno de pesimismo generalizado de las últimos días y la aparición de datos que confirman cierta desaceleración de la economía norteamericana son el entorno adecuado para que los mercados dejen atrás la fase correctiva y protagonicen al menos un tramo al alza que pueda acercarles a los máximos anuales en los diferentes índices”, comentan en M&G”.

En esta firma destacan además, el final de la importante fase correctiva de la Bolsa china y, en el caso concreto de España, el significativo estrechamiento de las primas de riesgo de la deuda soberana en Europa. “La consecuencia es que el Ibex está siendo unos de los índices más fuertes últimamente y todavía tiene potencial para seguir recuperando parte del terreno perdido frente a otros índices europeos”.

La reducción del riesgo soberano, junto a un crecimiento económico moderado (no “double dip”), a la recuperación de los resultados empresariales en 2010 y al buen resultado de los test de stress será lo que siga impulsando a la renta variable, para Renta 4. “Con esta visión más a medio plazo, los rangos barajados se amplían a: futuro del Eurostoxx 2.400-2.950, S&P 1.000–1.250 e Ibex 9.000–11.500 puntos”.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

El S&P está amaneciendo justo donde se quedó el viernes, ahora veremos adonde nos lleva, aunque yo también veo distribución en el Stoxx, que no han conseguido quitarse de encima con esa subidita repentina de hace un rato.


----------



## Cordobesa (26 Jul 2010)

La ruptura de los 10.500 se está aguantando. Si no cambia mucho esta tarde la cosa en USA, mañana podemos tener un Gap de apertura de 120 puntos.

El SP cotiza por encima de 1110 desde hace unos minutos, no tienen ganas de retroceder ni para coger impulso.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jul 2010)

El Stoxx curiosamente no está participando de la misma forma que los demás índices en la escalada alcista de hoy, está algo mustio.


----------



## Cordobesa (26 Jul 2010)

Se me acaba de disparar el SP a 1112


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

Llega la hora de los valientes... :S


----------



## Cordobesa (26 Jul 2010)

No me gusta nada que se estén aguantando los niveles del IBEX en el entorno de 10.500, es un claro síntoma de sorpresas, quedan pocos minutos para ver posiciones.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> No me gusta nada que se estén aguantando los niveles del IBEX en el entorno de 10.500...




A mi tampoco..., preferiria verlos en los 3000... 8:


----------



## Misterio (26 Jul 2010)

Hombre es que no querrás que vayan de 500 en 500, que llevan 2000 puntos entre pecho y espalda. Tricherin regala el dinero así que esto va para largo.


----------



## Cordobesa (26 Jul 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Hombre es que no querrás que vayan de 500 en 500, que llevan 2000 puntos entre pecho y espalda. Tricherin regala el dinero así que esto va para largo.



Si esto no cambia de forma brusca esta tarde, llegaremos a los niveles de 10600 mañana, que es lo que debería de marcar ahora mismo, si no estuvieran aguantado la cotización.

El SP Cotiza acaba de tocar los 1113


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Si esto no cambia de forma brusca esta tarde, llegaremos a los niveles de 10600 mañana, que es lo que debería de marcar ahora mismo, si no estuvieran aguantado la cotización.



y mañana emisión de bonos... ienso:


----------



## Malus (26 Jul 2010)

Y al final acaba por encima de los 10500, me caguen sus muertos. Y el jueves publican resusltados santander, bbva, repsol, etc, asi que esto va a estar verde hasta el viernes seguramente 
Me voy a tener que salir con perdidas....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Pero que grande es la bolsa y que pequeño soy yo.


----------



## Cordobesa (26 Jul 2010)

Se supone que en este nivel debería haber un retroceso de al menos un 5%, pero debe haber una buena cantidad de posiciones cortas abiertas, con importantes pérdidas y que no terminan de cerrar.
De ser así los van a exprimir y esto no tiene paradas intermedias, excepto ligeros recortes de 1% máximo.


----------



## debianita (26 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pero que grande es la bolsa y que pequeño soy yo.




Me uno a los autolatigazos, en liquidez :: Les espero más arriba para vender caro. No toco un largo ni con un palo


----------



## Cordobesa (26 Jul 2010)

Me voy hasta el cierre. Los americanos se destapan, el SP ya cotiza por encima de 1113


----------



## loblesa (26 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Esta semana creo que va a traer sorpresas para muchos.
> 
> ...



It's important to remember that your mileage not only might vary; it more than likely will vary. Siempre con la misma coletilla desde que Dios creó el MVS y su 11º mandamiento: no te mojarás en tus respuestas :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

La última vez que el SP hizo algo parecido ha sido en abril/sept de 2006, dónde hizo una calcada a esta.

Y entre agosto y diciembre de 2007.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

- Han vendido hasta las 10, a partir de ahí no han intervenido en el mercado.
- A las 13 han vuelto con compras, más importantes cuanto más cerca estábamos del final de la sesión.
- En subasta han vendido pero he tenido que filtrar.

Parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana pero están pepones, ha sido una sesión donde se han visto bastante claras las intenciones sin movimientos a la contra, ventas por la mañana y compras por la tarde, sin dudas y sin mareos, la subasta también la han llevado de esta forma.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Entre mañana y pasao se levantan las cartas, me temo.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Entre mañana y pasado se levantan las cartas



¿y éso es bueno o malo...? :ouch:


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes
Lo malo de trabajar de noche esque te despiertas y te han crujido un 5%
Paciencia.En 10800 chocamos con la directriz.Me voy a entrenar


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Lo malo de trabajar de noche esque te despiertas y te han crujido un 5%
> Paciencia.En 10800 chocamos con la directriz.Me voy a entrenar



pásese a la renta fija... 


se gana poco... pero al menos no te despluman mientras duermes... 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Voy a hacer un pequeño summary de los estados fundamentales que hay detrás del mercado right now.

A) Inflation rates pick up in eurozone

Aspectos destacados

*

Bernanke espera lenta recuperación, pero también se prepara para inmersión doble
*

Ifo mejora notablemente en julio, el crecimiento de Alemania que mantenga firme en Q3
*

Las tasas de inflación repunte en la zona del euro


economía alemana en un partido del estado de ánimo

Después de coquetear con 1,30 a principios de la semana, EUR-USD se debilitó un poco como la semana avanzaba. La temporada de resultados EE.UU. emitió una mezcla de resultados decepcionantes y (en su mayor parte) sorpresas positivas, causando cierta volatilidad en los mercados bursátiles y de divisas.

testimonio de la política monetaria presidente de la Fed, Ben Bernanke, ante las comisiones respectivas del Senado y la Cámara de Representantes confirmó la postura de política monetaria más cautelosa, haciéndose eco del acta de la última reunión del FOMC. Bernanke dijo a los miembros del Congreso que, en caso de una desaceleración significativa en la recuperación, la Fed se había elaborado para que tome nuevas medidas políticas para impulsar la economía. Sin embargo, la Fed sigue considerando que la economía de EE.UU. aumenta a un ritmo moderado.

*Las especulaciones sobre la posibilidad de que la Fed las medidas de ejecución aligerar fue probablemente una razón por la cual EE.UU. rendimientos del Tesoro cayeron a mínimos nuevo. En el transcurso de la semana, el rendimiento de 2 - los bonos del Tesoro cayeron a un año de todos los tiempos de baja de 0,55%, y el rendimiento de los T-10-años notas se redujo a algo menos del 3%. En el mercado de divisas, sin embargo, la retórica pacifista de la Fed contribuyó a fortalecer el dólar. El rebote del dólar también podría reflejar los temores de una desaceleración económica global, ya que a pesar de que el extremo corto de la curva de EE.UU. sigue siendo extremadamente firme, la ventaja de tasa de interés de Federaciones de 2 años en el equivalente bonos de EE.UU. se redujo en los puntos cerca de 10 a 15 bases en el transcurso de la semana*.

Esto continuó hasta el viernes, cuando los resultados preliminares ifo clima de negocios fueron puestos en libertad.
Estas han permitido una mejora significativa en el clima empresarial en Alemania en julio, el índice subió un 101,8 a 106,2 - su mayor incremento desde la reunificación alemana. En 106.8, la evaluación actual es ahora llegando a su máximo nivel, y sólo durante la reunificación y el auge de 2006 a 2008 ha sido más alto. También es notable que, a pesar de esta valoración positiva, las expectativas de negocio para los próximos seis meses se han incrementado por otros tres puntos a 105,5. Es más, todos los sectores - de fabricación, el comercio mayorista, comercio minorista y la construcción - son unánimes en su valoración positiva de la situación de negocios.

Los datos de clima de negocios son la primera señal concreta de que Alemania y Europa del fuerte crecimiento económico se mantendrá en el tercer trimestre.
En torno al 1,5% trimestre a trimestre, el crecimiento de Q2 El PIB alemán se establece a exagerar la tendencia. Sin embargo, el clima de negocios es un buen augurio para la Q3 también - a pesar de la crisis de la deuda soberana en el sur de Europa y las medidas de austeridad.

En el corto y medio plazo, la mayoría de los datos económicos de Europa tienden a ser optimistas.
Además de los índices de gerentes de compras y el clima empresarial IFO, Q2 cifras del PIB del Reino Unido - con un aumento mayor de lo esperado trimestre a trimestre de 1,1% - dar un anticipo de lo que está por venir.

Esto también podría aliviar el problema de la deuda soberana hasta cierto punto. En este momento, no podemos decir cuáles son los riesgos de las pruebas de estrés bancario europeo, que se que se publicará en la noche del viernes, revela. En nuestra opinión, sin embargo, el hecho de que los riesgos son ahora más transparente tendrá un impacto calmante. Los casos problema que pueda surgir, sin duda, se tomarán en las manos de las autoridades reguladoras pertinentes.

En este contexto, funcionarios del BCE no es probable que contempla medidas como aligerar la Fed ha hecho. Dada la evolución de los precios de consumo en la zona del euro, el BCE podría incluso llegar a un tono más duro. La tasa de inflación es probable que aumente en alrededor de medio punto porcentual hasta el 1,9% en julio - la estimación preliminar se publicará el viernes. La tasa de inflación se establece para mantenerse en torno a este nivel por el resto de 2010.
En total, por lo tanto, estamos suponiendo que el BCE ha acogido con satisfacción el retorno de la liquidez en el mercado de dinero y el consiguiente aumento de las tasas del mercado monetario. En vista de ello y el entorno económico relativamente favorable, la ventaja en la tasa de interés en el lado europeo y podría ampliar.

Desde una perspectiva europea, por lo tanto, hay varios factores a favor del euro en la actualidad.
Sin embargo, la incertidumbre en el lado de EE.UU. es poner fin a este impulso. Durante las próximas semanas, una serie de importantes indicadores de EE.UU. están en el orden del día, incluyendo los datos del PIB para el segundo trimestre y, en la primera semana de agosto, los índices ISM y el informe del mercado laboral. La reunión del FOMC a continuación se llevará a cabo el 10 de agosto. Si los datos resultan ser peores de lo esperado, lo más probable del euro disminuiría de manera significativa.

B) ECB Bought Lowest Amount of Bonds Last Week Since Buying Began - BusinessWeek

*26 de julio (Bloomberg) - Las compras de bonos del Banco Central Europeo redujo al mínimo la semana pasada desde que el programa comenzó en mayo*.

El banco central con sede en Francfort, dijo que se llevará a depósitos a plazo mañana para limpiar € 60500000000 ($ 78 millones de dólares) de liquidez creada por las compras de bonos cerró con un alza de 23 de julio. El BCE dijo que compró € 176 000 000 de bonos en la undécima semana de su programa después de € 302 000 000 en el décimo.

decisión sin precedentes del BCE de comenzar a comprar deuda pública en el mercado secundario el 10 de mayo no fue apoyada por los 22 responsables de las políticas del banco, con el presidente del Bundesbank, Axel Weber y miembro del Comité Ejecutivo Juergen Stark criticando abiertamente el movimiento. Aunque el BCE afirma que su objetivo es restablecer el funcionamiento normal de los mercados de bonos sacudido por la crisis fiscal de Europa, las compras de activos han expuesto a las reclamaciones que financia las naciones libertino a instancias de los gobiernos.

"Personalmente, me siento feliz de que el programa no tiene que ser activada para el mismo grado que antes", dijo el miembro del Consejo de Gobierno del BCE Athanasios Orphanides hoy. El miembro del consejo del BCE Gertrude Tumpel-Gugerell, dijo el 23 de julio el programa ha ayudado "mucho" para aliviar las tensiones en la zona del euro mercado de deuda soberana y "está allí como una herramienta potencial". 

C) Interstitial - Noticia


*El Euribor ha repuntado por décimo quinto día consecutivo estableciendo su tasa diaria en el 1,407%, aproximándose cada vez más a los niveles que marcaba hace un año. Esto hace previsible el fin de la tónica de rebajas de cuotas a los usuarios de hipotecas a los que les toque revisión.*

Tras romper la barrera del 1,4% y con 18 los valores del Euribor disponibles hasta ahora, el tipo de interés al que están referenciadas la mayoría de las hipotecas en España terminará el mes de julio por encima del 1,36%, previsiblemente y sumará un nuevo mes de repuntes. Actualmente, ha situado su media mensual en 1,364%.

El índice emprenderá una senda alcista más acentuada según los expertos

Desde que comenzó el mes de julio, el indicador no ha parado de subir, y según los expertos consultados, emprenderá una senda alcista más acentuada a partir de ahora hasta cotizar por encima del 1,44% el próximo mes de octubre.

La última vez que el indicador se situó por encima del 1,4% en tasa diaria fue el 16 de julio de 2009, cuando alcanzó el 1,409%. Así, de mantenerse la tendencia, la rebaja a la hora de revisar las cuotas de las hipotecas está próxima a desaparecer.

El Euribor cerró julio de 2009 en el 1,412%, por lo que si el indicador terminara el mes en el nivel que marca ahora, los usuarios de hipotecas experimentarían un pequeño alivio en el pago de sus cuotas. Concretamente, para una hipoteca media de 120.000 euros a un plazo de 20 años que le toque revisión anual en julio, la cuota se verá afectada en una bajada de unos tres euros al mes.


******************************************************************

Cosas que me hacen sospechar.

Si sube inflación entonces suben tipos, si suben tipos bajan bonos.

Los bonos son como las acciones, cotizan. Si los bonos a 2 años dan esa rentabilidad, es que hay alguien que no se cree lo que la sala limpia de la recesión.

Si el € está subiendo es que las cosas en el interbancario no están tan chupipiruli. Si sube creo que es porque los bancos no se prestan entre si, o piden mayores rendimientos.

Si el ECB deja de comprar bonos puede volver a subir el diferencial. Pero si está bajo, será porque alguien está comprando bonos, no¿?.

Honestamente, no lo veo claro. Ni la posible subida de la bolsa. Ni la subida de los bonos.



> Bonds
> 3 Month 0.12% -0.01 (-7.69%)
> 6 Month 0.18% 0.00 (0.00%)
> 2 Year 0.59% 0.00 (0.00%)
> ...




Una gráfica interesante.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿y éso es bueno o malo...? :ouch:



Esa es la pregunta del millón


----------



## debianita (26 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> pásese a la renta fija...
> 
> 
> se gana poco... pero al menos no te despluman mientras duermes... 8:



Tambien puede pillar opciones preferentes, o bien invertir en nueva Rumasa ) Almenos en esto cuando te despluman eres consciente, ves los ticks y es tu decisión liquidar posis o aguantar perdidas. Para que dar de comer a bancos y cajas. Tengo grabada al fuego una celebre frase suya: para que coño quiere usted el dinero si no es para meter cortos a los bancos  Cuando vuelvan los tiempos de los oseznos se van a enterar  cada vez el cargador es más grande :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Conclusiones de seguir la bolsa 4 horas al día 7 días a la semana 52 semanas al año.

A) Siempre sube mucho más de lo que puedes creer.

B) Siempre baja mucho más de lo que puedes pensar.


----------



## debianita (26 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Conclusiones de seguir la bolsa 4 horas al día 7 días a la semana 52 semanas al año.
> 
> A) Siempre sube mucho más de lo que puedes creer.
> 
> B) Siempre baja mucho más de lo que puedes pensar.




Cuidado, igual te viene la C ( mode Airbag on) Mi conclusión despues de invertir muchas horas en este tema es: aislate del mundo, sigue los malditos charts y obvia noticias, comentarios,sensaciones y cualquier otro comportamiento humano. Hay que ser como un automata, seguir la tendencia y realizar plusvis, lo demás es ruido de fondo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Aqui podeís ver a lo que me refiero graficamente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

No se ve la imagen¿?

Imageshack - tnotes2yr.jpg


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Y aqui el SP con los cortes teniendo en cuenta la nota a 2 años.

Imageshack - sp500a.jpg

Que, a que mola?


----------



## kokaine (26 Jul 2010)

Hace tiempo que no pasaba por aquí, por cuestiones de trabajo he tenido que dejar esto de la bolsa aparcado una temporada.

Pero prometo reincorporarme cuando empiezen la fiesta. Y creo que una buena fecha va a ser el 29 de septiembre. Ultima subasta ilimitada que pone trichet y que pondra a partir de ahí contra las cuerdas a españa y sus vencimientos de deuda futuros. Se aproxima un otoño movido y espero no perdermelo. Hasta entonces todo lo demas sera pasar el rato tendiendo a subir.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

Nadie comenta nada de los bonos?


----------



## debianita (26 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Nadie comenta nada de los bonos?



No entro en valoraciones, fijo que me gano un owned 

Os dejo lo siguiente :

Copypasteo la noticia enviada por el forero Keyron:

El Casey Daily Dispatch señaló:

La simple realidad a la que despierta la Reserva Federal es que los fundamentos estructurales de la economía están dañados más allá de todo arreglo rápido o fácil. Eso, porque hasta que se saque la deuda del sistema, bien a través de suspensión de pagos o de una inflación desenfrenada –no hay la menor probabilidad de que se pague realmente en algo que se parezca remotamente a los actuales dólares– el equivalente de una Peste Negra económica que va a plagar al país

Las agencias calificadoras estadounidenses, Moody’s, Standard & Poor’s, y Fitch Ratings todavía dan para EE.UU. una colosal calificación AAA. Esas mismas agencias dieron calificaciones AAA a las Obligaciones de Deuda Colateralizadas (CDO) y a otros productos financieros vendidos por los bancos globales demasiado-grandes-para-caer, cuando en realidad se trataba de basura. Fue necesario un tsunami financiero para sacar a la luz sus fraudulentas prácticas.

Por lo tanto no doy demasiado crédito a las calificaciones de esas instituciones deshonestas.

La Asociación Nacional de la Inflación (NIA) cree que la verdadera calificación crediticia de EE.UU. debería ser basura. Pero tampoco hay que creerle.

¿Entonces cómo sabemos con seguridad que la deuda de EE.UU. debería calificarse como basura?

¡Muy simple! Apliquemos sentido común a lo que vemos.

Desde que EE.UU. no pagó sus deudas en 1971, cuando el presidente Nixon negó a los acreedores globales y soberanos el derecho a la redención en oro de los dólares de EE.UU., este último ha tenido los días contados. EE.UU. estafó al mundo para que aceptara su divisa de papel higiénico y desplegó sus poderosas fuerzas armadas, para asegurar su acatamiento, contra los que se atrevieron a cuestionar la integridad de su moneda sin cobertura.

Las elites bancarias globales emplearon entonces a economistas dóciles de todo el mundo para pregonar los méritos del tipo de cambio flotante como mecanismo para determinar el valor de una moneda. Los países fueron obligados por amenazas de guerra o golpes a vincular sus monedas al dólar. El dólar se convirtió en la “base” en lugar del oro. El comercio tuvo que ser denominado en dólares estadounidenses, lo que dio a EE.UU. una ventaja indebida.

Esta “base” dio una ilusión de fuerza al dólar estadounidense y solvencia a EE.UU. Mientras otros tienen que producir y ganar un ingreso en una “moneda local” y luego cambiarla por dólares de EE.UU. para importar y / o comprar bienes (más de un 80% del comercio global se denomina en dólares), el “tigre de papel EE.UU.” sólo tiene que imprimir dinero para pagar por bienes y servicios cuando sus ingresos son insuficientes para pagar y sostener su nivel de vida.

¡Durante más de 37 años, EE.UU. se salió con la suya con este engaño!

Durante más de 37 años, gente en todo el mundo ha vendido sus productos a EE.UU. a cambio de un papel con una cifra impresa, una cifra que señala su valor, es decir, un billete de 100 dólares, etc. La gente simplemente aceptó la cifra impresa en el papel como reflejo del “verdadero valor” de la divisa. En realidad no tiene valor. Cuesta sólo unos pocos centavos imprimir la moneda en papel higiénico.

Mediante una propaganda astuta se llevó a la gente a creer que el valor es el que está impreso en el papel. Nadie se atreve a cuestionar lo absurdo de esta proposición.

Pero ahora hemos llegado a la etapa de colapso total del sistema global de moneda sin cobertura. Cada país en el mundo desarrollado está implementando la política de expansión monetaria cuantitativa (la jerga de los banqueros centrales para crear dinero de la nada) en un esfuerzo desesperado para pagar crecientes deudas e intereses compuestos en billones [millones de millones]. En menor grado, los países en desarrollo también siguen el consenso de Washington. El sistema financiero global está inundado de divisas en papel higiénico.

¿Cuál será la etapa final?

Esperemos y pensemos brevemente. Apliquemos el sentido común.

El dólar $, el euro €, la libra £, el yen ¥, etc. son todas divisas sin cobertura –no tienen un valor intrínseco. Su valor es una cifra impresa arbitrariamente sobre el papel y sancionada por banqueros centrales como “moneda de curso legal”.

En esencia, todos son basura –monedas de papel higiénico- ¿Entonces, cómo “flotan” las unas contra las otras según el sistema global de tipos de cambios flotantes?

Ahora la cosa se pone divertida.

¿Cómo se compara una basura con otra? ¿Cómo se determina el tipo de cambio de una basura respecto a otra? ¡Basura es basura!

Olvidemos las fuerzas de mercado que determinan los valores de diversas divisas basura. Son determinados por banqueros centrales y nadie más.

Si un dólar estadounidense es equivalente a 3,40 Ringgit o a 1,18 Euros o a 90 Yen es arbitrariamente decidido por los respectivos bancos centrales. Y no hay nada que vosotros o yo podamos hacer al respecto. Si sirve el interés de un país que su moneda se devalúe, el banco central de ese país permitirá que su moneda se devalúe y viceversa.

Algunas veces, los banqueros centrales hacen que sus cómplices, los fondos de alto riesgo, manipulen con ellos el mercado de monedas extranjeras mediante el comercio de derivados. Y mientras los banqueros centrales y sus cómplices mantengan las fluctuaciones en un período dado de acuerdo con los parámetros nerviosamente acordados por los banqueros centrales, no sucederá gran cosa. Los problemas aparecerán cuando los banqueros centrales no se puedan poner de acuerdo en los parámetros, lo que a menudo lleva a guerras comerciales e incluso a guerras “calientes”.

¿No me creéis?

Os daré dos ejemplos:

El Acuerdo Plaza

En 1985, a pedido de EE.UU., Francia, Alemania, Japón y EE.UU. acordaron reducir deliberadamente la tasa de cambio del dólar. En el momento pertinente, EE.UU. tenía inmensos déficits, especialmente con Japón. El acuerdo, conocido como el Acuerdo Plaza, debía ayudar a EE.UU. a reducir su inmenso déficit comercial para ayudar a su economía a salir de la larga recesión de los años ochenta. La intervención tuvo tanto éxito que el dólar se depreció más allá del objetivo. A finales de 1987, el dólar había caído en un 54% contra el marco alemán y el yen, de su máximo en febrero de 1985. Esta fuerte caída causó otro pánico, el de una caída descontrolada del dólar.

Para encarar y revertir la excesiva depreciación del dólar, el mismo grupo de países acordó en 1987 fortalecer el dólar. Este último esfuerzo se conoció como el Acuerdo Louvre. ¡Otra manifiesta manipulación del mercado! ¿Desde cuándo los mercados eran verdaderamente libres?

¿Por qué aceptaron participar Inglaterra y Francia en esta manifiesta manipulación del mercado? Estaban muy agradecidos a EE.UU. por vencer en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Era hora de que EE.UU. cobrara la deuda. En el caso de Alemania y Japón, naciones derrotadas y ocupadas, no tenían otra alternativa que rendir pleitesía al gran hermano EE.UU.

La crisis financiera asiática

Basta con recordar lo que sucedió durante la crisis financiera asiática. Las economías “tigre” fueron debilitadas y atacadas y sus monedas entraron en caída libre. El desarrollo económico de Malasia fue gravemente amenazado. Pero el Primer Ministro de entonces, Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad tuvo la previsión y el coraje de enfrentar a las elites financieras globales e impuso controles de capital y divisas extranjeras. El Primer Ministro fijó unilateralmente la tasa de cambio del ringgit en RM 3,80 por dólar. Los especuladores del cambio de divisas fueron fuertemente afectados y nunca se recuperaron de este sorpresivo contraataque.

Aunque se realizó esta intervención sin precedentes para salvar la economía nacional y el sustento de 23 millones de malasios, las elites financieras globales intervinieron a través del sistema bancario fantasma para manipular el mercado, obtener beneficios obscenos y saquear.

Ahora plantearemos la pregunta del billón de dólares.

¿Cómo deciden China o EE.UU. que un dólar estadounidense es equivalente a 6.7 yuan o la tasa que se sea?

Antes de considerar la pregunta es importante que comprendamos cómo China pudo en un período de tiempo relativamente corto, acumular una cantidad tan inmensa de reservas en dólares y convertirse en el acreedor Nº 1 de EE.UU.

En su gran proyecto de hegemonía financiera, las elites financieras de EE.UU. propusieron a las elites financieras chinas que a cambio de masivas FDI [inversiones extranjeras directas] y subcontratación de industrias por EE.UU., China debería suministrar bienes baratos al mercado estadounidense y mantener una tasa de cambio acordada. Este proyecto fue el punto central de una expansión de créditos sin precedentes en el sistema financiero global, porque una expansión tan rápida del crédito sería extremadamente inflacionaria. Como China puede suministrar todo el espectro de bienes a menos de un diez por ciento del precio prevaleciente, las elites financieras sabían que podrían inundar el casino global con dólares sin tener que preocuparse por la inflación.

Y como dicen, el resto es historia.

Este arreglo sirvió bien a EE.UU. y a China durante dos decenios, en realidad demasiado bien, ya que resultó en que China tiene las mayores reservas en dólares del mundo y es el mayor acreedor de EE.UU.

Volviendo a la pregunta del billón de dólares, como indicamos anteriormente la tasa de cambio es determinada por los respectivos bancos centrales. Recientemente, el Gobierno de Obama ha estado presionando a China para que reevalúe su moneda. Ante la presión y para evitar una guerra comercial, China permitió que su moneda aumentara ligeramente su valor. De hecho, esto sucedió justo antes de la Cumbre del G-20 en Toronto.

Aunque el arreglo mencionado (específicamente el acuerdo sobre la tasa de cambio) ha servido su propósito original, ya no se puede mantener. Esto se debe a que el actual vínculo entre el yuan y el dólar distorsiona el mercado de cambios y exacerbará todavía más la actual crisis financiera global.

Como resultado del tsunami financiero global, EE.UU. vuelve a estar en suspensión de pagos. Pero esta vez Obama no puede hacer lo que hizo Nixon en 1971.

The Daily Reckoning evaluó correctamente la situación cuando dijo a sus su******ores:

Espere un poco. Seguimos siendo Número 1, ¿verdad?

Sí… en el sentido de que podemos, teóricamente, tener la supremacía total en el mundo. Es decir, si los chinos lo permiten. Tienen tanto dinero nuestro y tantos bonos nuestros, que si deciden deshacerse de ellos, estaremos en un maldito aprieto. Porque no pagamos suficientes impuestos para financiar nuestros programas sociales y el Pentágono al mismo tiempo. No nos lo podemos permitir. De modo que los simpáticos chinos nos prestan dinero.

Pero no os preocupéis. Nos han prometido que no se desharán de nuestros bonos. Y estamos seguros de que cumplirán con su promesa mientras quieran hacerlo.

Que sepamos, ningún imperio que haya tenido que pedir prestado a sus rivales ha durado mucho tiempo. Gran Bretaña se vio en esa situación en la Primera Guerra Mundial. Ya no se pudo permitir los costes de mantenimiento del imperio –incluido el inmenso coste de la guerra en sí- De modo que pidió prestado a EE.UU. Los alemanes también pidieron prestado a prestamistas de EE.UU. Pero los prestamistas de EE.UU. a Gran Bretaña tenían más dinero en Nueva York y más poder en Washington. De modo que EE.UU. entró en la guerra al lado de Gran Bretaña en lugar del lado alemán.

Entonces, en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando se puso a un general estadounidense a cargo del Día D, quedó claro que Gran Bretaña había cedido la posición del “perro guía” a EE.UU. Fue una entrega amistosa, lograda por la fuerza de la economía en lugar de por la fuerza de las armas. EE.UU. no tuvo que derrotar a Gran Bretaña usando la fuerza militar. Simplemente sólo tuvo que financiarla.

Pocos años después, durante la crisis de Suez, Gran Bretaña aprendió lo que era ser una potencia subordinada. Descubrió que ya no podía mandonear a su gusto sin la aprobación de EE.UU.

Pero eso es en el frente militar. En casa, los británicos descubrieron que eran pobres… y que se empobrecían paulatinamente. Bajo el peso de crecientes programas de asistencia social y un imperio que se achicaba, la economía británica se hundió. Sus antiguos aliados –Francia y EE.UU.– vivieron un boom en los años de posguerra. Lo mismo ocurrió con sus antiguos enemigos –Japón y Alemania- Pronto, no sólo sus amigos se hicieron más ricos y poderosos… sino también sus adversarios.

De modo que ahora tenemos una situación ridícula en la cual EE.UU. debe billones de dólares a sus acreedores globales (especialmente a China), es insolvente, y sin embargo, la tasa de cambio no refleja la debilidad subyacente de EE.UU.

También tenemos la situación en la cual China ha estado vendiendo bienes y servicios a EE.UU. y se le está pagando con una moneda de papel higiénico que no tiene otro valor que el valor artificial y arbitrario impreso en el papel. China, por su parte, presta esos papeles higiénicos de vuelta a EE.UU. para que pueda comprar más bienes y servicios de China. EE.UU. no tiene dinero para pagar a China, de modo que crea dinero de la nada, a través de la impresora electrónica y lo utiliza para pagar a China.

Hablando en serio, ¿cuánto puede durar esta farsa?

En 1985, tuvimos el Acuerdo Plaza para rescatar al tigre de papel estadounidense. La respuesta entonces fue devaluar el dólar de EE.UU. Pero Japón sufrió veinte años de estancamiento.

¿Por qué no han adoptado los mismos países –el Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania y Japón– una estrategia similar en esta coyuntura, aumentando así las exportaciones de EE.UU.?

¡Es simple!

1. EE.UU. ha subcontratado una parte tan grande de sus exportaciones anteriores a China y a otros países que no tiene suficientes productos significativos que exportar para que conseguir una diferencia sustancial en el déficit comercial.

2. Durante el último decenio, las principales exportaciones de EE.UU. fueron, y siguen siendo, “Productos Financieros” –las basuras empaquetadas como Obligaciones de Deuda Colateralizadas (CDO), calificadas AAA y vendidas a inversionistas (es decir jugadores) ingenuos en todo el mundo- EE.UU. fue el centro del casino global de derivados, administrado por el Cártel Bancario Fantasma.

3. Ha habido tal expansión crediticia en dólares de EE.UU. en los últimos diez años, así como de dólares de papel en el sistema financiero global, que todo intento de devaluar el dólar resultaría en una caída libre descontrolada, y la destrucción total de la economía de EE.UU.

4. Y China ha mantenido artificialmente el valor actual del dólar de EE.UU. para evitar el estatus de que lo degraden a basura al mantener su actual tasa de cambio con el dólar (y dentro de una estrecha banda de fluctuación).

5. Por lo tanto, a corto plazo, China es cómplice, junto con otros bancos centrales importantes, en el engaño a la gente de a pie en el sentido de que el sistema global de dinero sin cobertura sigue siendo saludable. Pero, al desclasificar un punto a EE.UU., China y las elites globales esperan que el engaño pueda mantenerse durante un cierto tiempo para que China y otros países puedan librarse de sus masivos activos en dólares estadounidenses. Pero la situación es tan volátil que nadie, absolutamente nadie, puede decir con seguridad cuándo un niño llegará a gritar la denuncia proverbial: “¡Eh, el emperador está desnudo!”

6. También es obvio para las elites financieras globales que si hubiera una fuga masiva de los activos en dólares hacia activos en euros habría una caída descontrolada del dólar de EE.UU. Los bancos globales europeos están hasta aquí con sus posesiones de activos en dólares basura y por lo tanto sufrirían inmensas pérdidas muy por encima de su exposición en préstamos en euros a los países “PIIGS” (Portugal, Irlanda, Italia, Grecia y España). A diferencia de la época del Acuerdo Plaza, ahora mismo nadie quiere una devaluación del dólar. Cuando comience el descenso, nadie podrá detener la caída. Los banqueros centrales están sentados sobre el filo de la navaja. ¡Huy!

7. De modo que, la “crisis griega” se creó para impedir una huída semejante de activos en dólares a activos en euros. Grecia es la “Mary Poppins” en el sistema financiero general. Su PIB no es ni siquiera un 3% de la eurozona. En contraste, California está en bancarrota y es más crucial para la economía de EE.UU. Es la 7ª economía del mundo por su tamaño. Sin embargo, la bancarrota de California no tuvo el impacto debido en la economía de EE.UU. Esto se debe a que los medios de comunicación globales aseguraron no destacar la bancarrota. En vez de eso, el sensacionlismo fue que el euro iba hacia un crac. ¿El resultado? La huida hacia el euro se paró en seco.

8. Alguien lo fastidió todo. El culpable desde el punto de vista de las elites financieras globales fue el indomable Irán. China y Rusia estaban jugando juegos geopolíticos en sus relaciones comerciales con Irán con la esperanza de que el presidente Ahmadineyad no arruinaría la fiesta antes de que estuvieran listos para librarse de sus masivos activos en dólares. EE.UU. e Israel jugaron el papel del implacable mientras China y Rusia se hicieron inicialmente los blandos, en un papel tan típico de los roles policiales cuando se trata de extraer concesiones y / o confesiones. Pero las verdaderas intenciones de China y Rusia se revelaron cuando, exasperadas por la resistencia y el desafío de Irán, optaron por imponer severas sanciones a ese país. El cuarteto no se preocupó por mantener la farsa. El tema de las armas nucleares sólo fue una pantalla de humo para engañar al mundo ante la inminente implosión financiera.

La desclasificación por China tiene que verse como lo que es, una seria advertencia de que se acerca el fin. Hay que bajar el telón sobre la farsa.

Otra señal de que se acerca el fin fue cuando el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS) cambió al oro como garantía para un crédito extendido a un fondo soberano (con gran probabilidad Portugal) a través de entidades comerciales. El oro, considerado otrora una “reliquia primitiva” ha vuelto a estar de modo en cambios de moneda. ¿Quién lo hubiera imaginado hace unos meses? En cierto sentido, hemos vuelto al punto de partida. En 1971, Nixon suspendió la convertibilidad del dólar de EE.UU. Hoy, el BIS ha dado los primeros pasos para devolver al oro al lugar que le corresponde.

No importa cuánto traten los banqueros centrales y China de impedir que reviente la burbuja de la deuda soberana, no lo lograrán.

Tarde o temprano, China tendrá que tomar la decisión del Siglo XXI –deshacerse del dólar y permitir que las economías globales sufran severo dolor a corto plazo, durante cinco o diez años, o cometer suicidio masivo junto con EE.UU., el Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania, Rusia y Japón.

China es actualmente el único país que puede sobrevivir a la próxima devastación financiera con el menor dolor, ya que le será relativamente fácil transformar su economía impulsada por la exportación a otra basada en el interior –aprovechando el ilimitado potencial de sus 1.500 millones de habitantes. China puede hacer en un breve año, tal vez en un máximo de dos, lo que para otras economías desarrolladas significaría una tarea de una generación.

Un aumento marginal en el poder de compra de sus ciudadanos absorbería toda la disminución en los mercados de exportación.

El hecho de que el yuan esté apuntalando al dólar significa que el yuan y no el dólar es la moneda indiscutida de reserva global. Si China reevalúa drásticamente el yuan, todas las monedas sin cobertura se orientarían hacia una caída libre descontrolada.

No seamos ingenuos y no nos engañemos. Es pura pantomima que EE.UU. pida a China que reevalúe el yuan y que China se resista a una reevaluación. Este juego de tira y afloja monetario es una pantalla de humo para dar crédito al hecho de que el dólar no es basura sino AA, aunque haya bajado un punto desde AAA.

El hecho de que tantos economistas entrenados en Occidente no hayan encarado o sacado a la luz este tema sólo puede significar dos cosas, o son verdaderamente ignorantes o forman parte de esta gran farsa, echándonos humo a los ojos.

Sea paciente. Invierta en oro. ¡Prepárese para el Acto II del Apocalipsis financiero!

© Copyright Matthias Chang, Global Research, 2010

Matthias Chang es malasio. Es abogado de 32 años y fue secretario político del cuarto Primer Ministro de Malasia, Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad. Es autor de tres libros: Future FastForward, Brainwashed for War, Programmed to Kill, publicados en EE.UU. y en Malasia. Reside en Kuala Lumpur, Malasia. Para contactos escriba a matthiaswenchieh@gmail.com.

Fuente: http://www.globalresearch.ca/PrintAr...rticleId=20176

Fuente original: Rebelión


----------



## debianita (26 Jul 2010)

Personalmente me ha intrigado mucho este trozo:

_. De modo que, la “crisis griega” se creó para impedir una huída semejante de activos en dólares a activos en euros. Grecia es la “Mary Poppins” en el sistema financiero general. Su PIB no es ni siquiera un 3% de la eurozona. En contraste, California está en bancarrota y es más crucial para la economía de EE.UU. Es la 7ª economía del mundo por su tamaño. Sin embargo, la bancarrota de California no tuvo el impacto debido en la economía de EE.UU. Esto se debe a que los medios de comunicación globales aseguraron no destacar la bancarrota. En vez de eso, el sensacionlismo fue que el euro iba hacia un crac. ¿El resultado? La huida hacia el euro se paró en seco._

Como se ha comentado en el hilo del oro, la mayor parte de estos temas que se proponen en el escrito eran sabidas hasta por las gacelas como yo, pero el trozo que he remarcado al principio me ha dejado transpuesto y conjugado ienso:


----------



## JoaquinR (26 Jul 2010)

*Saludos*

Hola señores,

Ya posteé en su momento en este hilo, hace casi un año. Lo de siempre: llevo leyéndoles muchos años y etc etc

Posteo para anunciar que una nueva gacela llega al parquet. Hoy hice mi primera entrada, con dinero que me sobra (y no mucho), desde el broker de Bankinter hasta que empiece a mover volúmenes que valgan la pena, con perspectiva de largo plazo y orientada a dividendos.

Esta es mi primera entrada. Puse la orden antes de la apertura americana porque pensé que abría a las 14:00 :ouch:

Paragon Shipping Inc.: NYSERGN quotes & news - Google Finance

Entraron todas a 4.01, y por ahora van bien. La idea es mantenerlas ad eternum y cobrar los dividendos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jul 2010)

JoaquinR dijo:


> Hola señores,
> 
> Ya posteé en su momento en este hilo, hace casi un año. Lo de siempre: llevo leyéndoles muchos años y etc etc
> 
> ...



Felicidades, es una MAGNIFICA COMPAÑIA.

Que sepas, que 2,55$ de cada acción están en depostios bancarios. xD


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

Vaya panorama que me encuentro, acabo de llegar del trabajo y veo al putibex en 10500. Patadon palante, me da que no va a ser como creimos que podria haber sido... 

En fin, a ver si entre mañana y pasado sacamos algo en claro.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

El DJ se empepona poco a poco. Ha funcionado la pantomima española, la picaresca triunfa de nuevo.


----------



## JoaquinR (26 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Felicidades, es una MAGNIFICA COMPAÑIA.
> 
> Que sepas, que 2,55$ de cada acción están en depostios bancarios. xD



Sí, es una de las cosas que más me atrajeron. Eso, que todos los barcos están contratados a largo plazo y el CV de la dirección. Si hoy siguen teniendo beneficios, con los fletes como están, es que cuando se estabilice el comercio y se vuelvan a mover mercancías (menos que en el pico, por supuesto) les irá muy bien.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

DJ en 10500 y subiendo a toda hostia...


----------



## Cordobesa (26 Jul 2010)

Sp adelantado en 1115, como no se relajen nos llevan a 1120 en cierre


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya panorama que me encuentro, acabo de llegar del trabajo y veo al putibex en 10500. Patadon palante, me da que no va a ser como creimos que podria haber sido...
> 
> En fin, a ver si entre mañana y pasado sacamos algo en claro.



Calla, calla... que me ha entrado una orden de venta en 10400 (futuro) que se me había olvidado quitar después que me saltara un SL, y ahora estoy corta, después de haberme podido salir hoy dignamente del corto del viernes.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

Mulder, ¿aun mantienes que el 29 pasara "algo gordo"?


----------



## Malus (26 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mulder, ¿aun mantienes que el 29 pasara "algo gordo"?



Pues como no sea para que suba mas... El 29 es cuando dan resultados Santander, Repsol y telefonica y seguramente les ha ido bien asi que...


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Pues como no sea para que suba mas... El 29 es cuando dan resultados Santander, Repsol y telefonica y seguramente les ha ido bien asi que...



Hombre, el no especificó si seria hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Dijo algo gordo sinmas.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Jul 2010)

Bueno, servidor marcha a donde anoche. Les deseo lo mejor para el dia de mañana.

Como se suele decir, buenas noches y buena suerte.

Gabon xD.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

El presi de BP dimite, creo que hoy el sector energético va a estar algo movido.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> presi de BP dimite, creo que hoy el sector energético va a estar algo movido.





BP perdió 19.973 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre - 27/07/10 - elEconomista.es



no me diga... ienso:


----------



## Cordobesa (27 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Si esto no cambia de forma brusca esta tarde, llegaremos a los niveles de 10600 mañana, que es lo que debería de marcar ahora mismo, si no estuvieran aguantado la cotización.
> 
> El SP Cotiza acaba de tocar los 1113



Cerquita los tenemos.


----------



## racional (27 Jul 2010)

podria ser esta subida un bull trap? y el stress test una forma de forzarlo para que suba y los pillados luego vendan todos juntos?


----------



## ibn_sina (27 Jul 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Pues como no sea para que suba mas... El 29 es cuando dan resultados Santander, Repsol y telefonica y seguramente les ha ido bien asi que...



Repsol tiene a su sector de química y poleolefinas, parte fundamental de su beneficio, en proceso de cierre. Así que se puede prever que serán resultados peores que el año anterior.

También apuesto a que el Santander ha mejorado. Banca gana.


----------



## Rapier (27 Jul 2010)

tengo acciones de santander compradas a 10,32, ¿me recomendais entonces que aguante hasta el viernes o que las venda hoy tan pronto supere un poco esa cifra?


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2010)

Rapier dijo:


> tengo acciones de santander compradas a 10,32



:: :: :: :: ::


----------



## Rapier (27 Jul 2010)

no ha sido hoy, ha sido hace tiempo... he estado fuera de españa unos meses y no he podido estar atento antes, pero vamos, veo posible que a final de semana cuando anuncien resultados de pongan en 10,80-11 sin problemas.

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## debianita (27 Jul 2010)

Rapier dijo:


> no ha sido hoy, ha sido hace tiempo... he estado fuera de españa unos meses y no he podido estar atento antes, pero vamos, veo posible que a final de semana cuando anuncien resultados de pongan en 10,80-11 sin problemas.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?



Estamo en plena fiesta pepona, yo las aguantaria. Si esto sigue asi pueden llegar a los 10.90 facilmente. Cuando lleguen alli, pondria un SL en esos niveles y a esperar que quieren hacer con esta comedia.

Por cierto, voy largo :cook: SL protege comisiones.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Coñe!! el €/$ jugando con el 1.30. Del ibex... bien gracias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

pues parece que nos vamos a los 11200 :8: y de ahi a los 17000 :8:::::


----------



## debianita (27 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues parece que nos vamos a los 11200 :8: y de ahi a los 17000 :8:::::



Si hamijo ... los toros han perforado los traseros de los ositos :: guardo el traje de oso una temporada, me he unido a la manada de toros. A por los 17k y más allá :baba:

PD: No las tengo todas, con los largos lo paso fatal, espero que se vea recompensado en mi cuenta


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues parece que nos vamos a los 11200 :8: y de ahi a los 17000 :8:::::


----------



## debianita (27 Jul 2010)

Madre mira... solo falta que Zulo se ponga largo.... Con juanlu por aqui, yo cambiándome de bando.. tiene pinta que bajarán esto a los infiernos. Por lo del sentimiento contrario y esas cosas ...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Ya no esperais ni megaguano ni na de na de na?? madre mia... a ver donde nos suben.


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues parece que nos vamos a los 11200 :8: y de ahi a los 17000 :8:::::



jefe, sigues con esos cortos abiertos...?


----------



## Taxidermista (27 Jul 2010)

Llevan 1 hora aporreando el 1,30 del EURUSD con persistencia digna de un ariete medieval, ahora parece que vira al sur.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Madre mira... solo falta que Zulo se ponga largo.... Con juanlu por aqui, yo cambiándome de bando.. tiene pinta que bajarán esto a los infiernos. Por lo del sentimiento contrario y esas cosas ...



ya lo puedo decir, subeman lleva las riendas desde hace 20 dias 

Lo digo por que hoy he puesto un SL de pobres y si salta hago caja , ami ya no me pillan :no:

efectivamente habia un gafe entre nosotros y desde que no posteo posiciones me va bastante mejor :

EDITO : SL por los aires , y 1200 pipos a la saca con todo el cargador ......mi cuenta en verde palido


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya no esperais ni megaguano ni na de na de na?? madre mia... a ver donde nos suben.



espero atentamente niveles para posicionarme de nuevo hamijo 8:

alguien tiene que pagar mis vacaciones


----------



## cdsap (27 Jul 2010)

TF1hora...





obtenido desde Forexfactory...

yo no se... a ver cuando abren los gringos que pasa...


----------



## JoaquinR (27 Jul 2010)

¿Qué tal véis INDRA para el largo plazo? Tecnológica, I+D militar, vende a todo el mundo y con mucho proyecto europeo. PER 10.26, rentabilidad por dividendo 5%

¿Véis alguna caída relativamente cercana antes del Apocalipsis de Tonuel, para comprar más barato?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

preparados........listos.......... YA 

Corto en 10590 :ouch:

esta vez no cierro hasta los 8600, menos de 2000 pipos no me conformo hoygan :no:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> preparados........listos.......... YA
> 
> Corto en 10590 :ouch:
> 
> esta vez no cierro hasta los 8600, menos de 2000 pipos no me conformo hoygan :no:




ya cerrarás en los 11000... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ya cerrarás en los 11000... 8:



:no: :no: :no: :no:

me voy de vacaciones y ni lo voy a mirar, tengo reservas de sobra 

Hoy como es el ultimo dia que voy a estar delante de la pantalla estoy bingueando un poco, ya meti 25 pipos a la saca corto y he vuelto a abrir en 10595


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> :no: :no: :no: :no:
> 
> me voy de vacaciones y ni lo voy a mirar, tengo reservas de sobra




cuando vuelvas no te quedarán ni los calzones...


----------



## debianita (27 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> cuando vuelvas no te quedarán ni los calzones...



Se convertirá en ortorotoman :vomito:


----------



## Desencantado (27 Jul 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Llevan 1 hora aporreando el 1,30 del EURUSD con persistencia digna de un ariete medieval, ahora parece que vira al sur.



Es usted todo un poeta...


----------



## Rapier (27 Jul 2010)

bueno, pues ayer me deshice de papel y hoy también, total, un 6% de beneficio neto en un sólo mes

¿Cuándo créeis que tendremos guano como decís por aquí?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> cuando vuelvas no te quedarán ni los calzones...



¿cuantos calzones calcula usted que me podre comprar con los 2500 lereles de beneficios que acabo de ordenar a r4 que me envien a mi cuenta ? 

el resto, osea el capital inicial sigue trabajando mientras yo descanso 

ah, y avise a Tonuel antes de que la cuenta que tienen a medias solo tenga telarañas :no:


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2010)

Qué grande zuloman, con lo mal que lo has pasado y al final tienes hasta beneficios, eso sí, todo a largo, a corto nunca te acaban de salir bien las cosas... hay que afinar eso.

Felicidades por las plusvis!.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Joder estos lo llevan hasta el infinito y mas alla!!

Estos dejan de ser leones para ser Buzz Lightyears.


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2010)

Por cierto el stoxx esta tocando la resistencia de los 2775-2795, es decir el máximo del lateral en el que lleva sumido desde principios de mayo hasta hoy. Y visto lo visto que a nadie le sorprenda que se rompa (por arriba claro).


----------



## Interesado (27 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto el stoxx esta tocando la resistencia de los 2775-2795, es decir el máximo del lateral en el que lleva sumido desde principios de mayo hasta hoy. Y visto lo visto que a nadie le sorprenda que se rompa (por arriba claro).



Atendiendo a las opciones con vencimiento agosto, el stoxx debería ir a visitar el rango 2500-2600.

Me sorprendería que lo dejaran ir muy arriba, pero en fin... cosas más raras se han visto.


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Atendiendo a las opciones con vencimiento agosto, el stoxx debería ir a visitar el rango 2500-2600.
> 
> Me sorprendería que lo dejaran ir muy arriba, pero en fin... cosas más raras se han visto.



Yo creo que ultimamente los tirones del sp han hecho que el stoxxx no baje ni a tiros, las pocas veces que han intentado bajarlo de 2600 no lo dejaron pasar de 2590.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Tengo una pregunta:¿cual pensais que sera la siguiente parada del ibex? 11200?10800?...

Saludos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta:¿cual pensais que sera la siguiente parada del ibex? 11200?10800?...
> 
> Saludos.



10640 ::


----------



## Abner (27 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> 10640 ::



Disculpen mi ignorancia novato-gaceril, pero, ¿no estamos aún moviéndonos en un canal decreciente de amplitud creciente que se inició el 9 de diciembre de 2009? Según ese canal llegaríamos como a unos 10800 para luego volver a caer si no lo rompe por arriba ¿no?

Ilústrenme, gracias.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Jul 2010)

El extraño caso de los tipos a 2 años - 27/07/10 - 2340308 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> El extraño caso de los tipos a 2 años - 27/07/10 - 2340308 - elEconomista.es



Interesante. Ayer estuve leyendo sobre eso pero debido a mis escasos conocimientos no logre comprender porque tiene tanta importancia.


----------



## debianita (27 Jul 2010)

CP se agradeceria que comentaras la noticia para dummies


----------



## sintripulacion (27 Jul 2010)

Es hora de ir preparando un etf inverso del ibex (mecanismo mas facil para ponerse bajista para los no expertos como yo) o esperamos unos dias mas????ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Jul 2010)

Hola a todos. Antes de nada decir que voy palmando como nunca.

En cualquier caso, sé que cerraré cortos, pero que la bolsa caerá. Es al menos mi impresión.

Si tinenes 1millon de dólares, puedes entrar corto. Si tienes 1billon de dólares, no hay largos en el mercado que los compense.

Si los fundamentales de la economía van mal, y no confías en la recuperación, el mecanismo más seguro son los bonos.

Si crees que el dólar se va a la mierda, lo más seguro son los bonos a dos años. Si compras muchos bonos a 2 años, el diferencial, la rentabilidad se estrecha, y sube el precio. Si mucha gente compra bonos a dos años la rentabilidad tiende a cero.

También es cierto que hna bajado mucho las emisiones de bonos en usa, por lo que sólo las ponen a ofertas competitivas.

Pero no menos cierto es que los bonos europeos también bajan su yield, y que el euribor está subiendo.

La gente se va a los bonos cuando todo se va a la mierda, o cuando hay deflación, o cuando pasan las dos cosas.

Aun asi:

Los bonos y la bolsa van igual si hay inflación.

Y van en desigual si hay deflacion.

Indicadores de inflación:

Petroleo.

Oro,

Indicadores de deflación:

Baltic dry index.

Según que precios industriales.

Según que commodities, no todas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Jul 2010)

Producer Price Index News Release text

Aqui teneis todos los precios industriales y la variación.

Tienen tendencia negativa.

En la web del ECRI también hay sentimiento bajista.

ECRI | Resources


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2010)

La plata y el oro caen en picado... alguna explicación ?


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> La plata y el oro caen en picado... alguna explicación ?





disminuye el miedo... 8:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (27 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> La plata y el oro caen en picado... alguna explicación ?




Expiración de opciones al caer, la Banca quiere comprar baratas sus calls.

DJ Metals Calendar - Futures, Options Dates - Jul 27


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Bueno se va viendo hacia donde pinta esto, o al menos lo parece...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno se va viendo hacia donde pinta esto, o al menos lo parece...



¿hacia donde? 8:8:8:


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿hacia donde? 8:8:8:



Pues viendo ahora mismo los datos de eeuu me he tragado mi frase ::::. Parecia que se ponia peponiano pero veo que lo estan tirando. ::

Confianza peor de lo esperado en eeuu:

En julio 50,4 vs 51 esperado.

Y el indice de Michigan algo mejor:

En julio 16 vs 15 esperado.

Edit: estan haciendo el mono de una manera... ¿os la pagina de carpatos?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues viendo ahora mismo los datos de eeuu me he tragado mi frase ::::. Parecia que se ponia peponiano pero veo que lo estan tirando. ::
> 
> Confianza peor de lo esperado en eeuu:
> 
> ...



Han barrido hacia ambos lados. Para saltar stops básicamente...


----------



## Rapier (27 Jul 2010)

yo creo que irá para abajo hoy y mañana. El viernes cuando los grandes bancos informen de sus beneficios la cosa tirará para arriba 2 o 3 días y luego vaticino como una semana de senda bajista.

¿Hacemos una porra?


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes, yo me esperaba algo así para las 16 creo que ya hemos hecho los máximos del mes de julio.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, yo me esperaba algo así para las 16 creo que ya hemos hecho los máximos del mes de julio.



Ojalá... que me he puesto corta con todo el equipo.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, yo me esperaba algo así para las 16 creo que ya hemos hecho los máximos del mes de julio.




¿voy al banco a cancelar todo o qué...? :cook:


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ojalá... que me he puesto corta con todo el equipo.



Lo cierto es que toda esta subida veraniega está siendo bastante 'insana' aparte de los stress tests no hemos tenido ninguna otra cosa que celebrar y sin embargo Pepón ha seguido detrás empujando, pero además es que hemos tenido algún día de caida fuerte ¿como se come esto?

Lo más curioso de toda la subida es que la volatilidad se ve que es extrema, normalmente antes de bajar se hacen pequeños picos de subida para despistar pero esto ya ha sido mucho despiste, tenemos tirones arriba y abajo que son excesivamente fuertes para un mercado normal.

Para mi que estamos en lo alto de un profundo precipicio, puede que me equivoque, pero es que cada vez lo veo más de esta forma, el mercado no está haciendo 'lo normal' y esa es la cuestión de fondo que me preocupa y no lo digo porque no baje, que eso realmente me da igual, sino por esos tirones tan fuertes que en muchas ocasiones no han tenido una excusa válida detrás.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, yo me esperaba algo así para las 16 creo que ya hemos hecho los máximos del mes de julio.



Buenas tardes
Eso espero,DJI ha chocado con la directriz bajista,al Ibex le faltan como 200 puntos.Si DJI rompe me pondré el casco de vikingo.
S2.Da gusto despertar con el ojete rojete.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mi que estamos en lo alto de un profundo precipicio, puede que me equivoque, pero es que cada vez lo veo más de esta forma, el mercado no está haciendo 'lo normal' y esa es la cuestión de fondo que me preocupa.




me gustaria que fuese así... pero no lo veo... 8:





hasta octubre no toca... )


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> me gustaria que fuese así... pero no lo veo... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En octubre son los 3000. Ahora empezamos con el aterricismo suave.


----------



## Malus (27 Jul 2010)

Yo para compensar perdidas de estas subiidas, e puesto una parte en acciones de Zeltia con vistas a subidas hasta el viernes. Las he pillado el jueves o viernes. Han estado estos dias mareando la perdiz con Zeltia pero parece que hoy ya empiezan a comprar con ganas...
Suerte a todos con vuestras inversiones.


----------



## Cordobesa (27 Jul 2010)

En una hora se pueden hacer muchas cosas, veamos cuanto más podemos sacar hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, Mulder:

ERES UN CRACK.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Joder el ibex no se amilana eh, cual ha sido el maximo de hoy?


----------



## Cordobesa (27 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder el ibex no se amilana eh, cual ha sido el maximo de hoy?



Lo mismo no lo hemos visto, me marca un nivel superior a 10.700


----------



## debianita (27 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder el ibex no se amilana eh, cual ha sido el maximo de hoy?



10.684,70 (Contado)


Pepón es mi pastor :cook:


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Venga +150, anonadado me hallo.


----------



## debianita (27 Jul 2010)

Aqui puedes consultarlo:
Infobolsa -> Ficha Valor Índices -> Resumen


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Aqui puedes consultarlo:
> Infobolsa -> Ficha Valor Índices -> Resumen



Mil gracias, siempre ando desoriendado 8:.


----------



## spheratu (27 Jul 2010)

jojojo me ha parecido leer que octubre a 3000? Este es mi foro,muchachos! así me gusta!


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Que coño esta pasando?? el crudo ha perdido un dolar en medio minuto y el oro se despeña...


----------



## Claca (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder está en lo cierto. Estas subidas con alta volatilidad no presagian un desenlace amable para las compras. De hecho el VIX vuelve a situarse pegadito a la MM200 después de hacer un amago de perforación. El único pero que veo en todo esto es que todavía existe un amplio consenso bajista, por lo que las subidas podrían sostenerse por un tiempo más hasta que las posiciones cortas empiecen a claudicar.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Joder pero que hacen estos hijoputas, menudos viajes le meten.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Esto no lo tumban ni con una bulldozer. Los yankis empiezan a ponerse verdecitos...


----------



## Cordobesa (27 Jul 2010)

Parece que han dejado ese 10700 aparcado, se han dejado algunas posiciones largas abiertas para mañana. No se espera, de momento, una caída brusca para USA, y si una alta probabilidad de cerrar con el sp por encima de 1120.

Hasta luego.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jul 2010)

Parece que ya se ha decidido el DJ. El SP ya esta con color verdecillo. Vaya dia de bandazos.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han dedicado todo el día a comprar pero con ventas aisladas durante todo el día, las ordenes de compra han sido bastante grandes y las de venta discretas. En subasta han comprado de nuevo.

Parece que está pepones, no hay nada más que decir, están claramente comprando y con volumen. A lo mejor me he equivocado con lo del máximo.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Se han dedicado todo el día a comprar pero con ventas aisladas durante todo el día, las ordenes de compra han sido bastante grandes y las de venta discretas. En subasta han comprado de nuevo.
> 
> Parece que está pepones, no hay nada más que decir, están claramente comprando y con volumen. A lo mejor me he equivocado con lo del máximo.



Ahora que ya todo el mundo ha claudicado y ha aceptado que estamos pepones, bajaremos (wishful thinking inside)


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Se han dedicado todo el día a comprar pero con ventas aisladas durante todo el día, las ordenes de compra han sido bastante grandes y las de venta discretas. En subasta han comprado de nuevo.
> 
> Parece que está pepones, no hay nada más que decir, están claramente comprando y con volumen. A lo mejor me he equivocado con lo del máximo.



Ya no vamos a morir cienes de veces. Ahora todos vamos a ser ricos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que está pepones, no hay nada más que decir, están claramente comprando y con volumen. A lo mejor me he equivocado con lo del máximo.




yalodeciayo...


----------



## evidente (27 Jul 2010)

creo que la mayoria aun no toma en serio esta subida, prueba de ello son los bandazos que se estan dando en el intradia, no se esta totalmente convencido y los cortos a la minima vuelven a aparecer...no han claudicado y eso los leoncios lo saben bien y estan sacando provecho moviendo mercado a placer.
Se abren y cierran posiciones queriendo sacar pequeños tramos de recorrido lo que se traduce en que realmente nadie esta covencido de nada y de claudicar..na de na, ni cortos ni largos.
vamos, creo yo:o


----------



## evidente (27 Jul 2010)

...el consejero delegado de Pimco, Mohammed El- Erian. El directivo del mayor tenedor privado de bonos federales ha manifestado en una entrevista a Bloomberg que los informes sobre datos económicos son "ruidosos" y subrayan una perspectiva económica "incierta".

"En el minuto en el que alguien enciende una luz verde, y los resultados lo son, ves a la gente correr de nuevo a los mercados de riesgo", expresó El-Erian. "Los indicadores que nosotros seguimos sugiere que la economía continúa perdiendo el momentum. La clave será si la economía puede crear suficientes trabajos para hacer que la gente se sienta confortable y que las empresas inviertan", concluyó.
ElEconomista


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2010)

de momento y para abrir cortos hay que esperar incluso que a que forme un pequeño techo.

La operativa a la baja tendrá que esperar. Paciencia tenemos.


----------



## Interesado (27 Jul 2010)

El VIX ha hecho un amago rotura de los 23.00, pero ha vuelto rápidamente por encima.

Parece que flojeamos un poquito, hay que corregir sobrecompra para coger carrerilla hacia los 1135.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, yo me esperaba algo así para las 16 creo que ya hemos hecho los máximos del mes de julio.





pecata minuta dijo:


> Ojalá... que me he puesto corta con todo el equipo.



yo tambien, he cerrado largos con pingues beneficios y he abierto cortos, tengo colchon para aguantar hasta menos 1000 pipos en contra y esperar a los ochomiles 



Mulder dijo:


> Lo cierto es que toda esta subida veraniega está siendo bastante 'insana' aparte de los stress tests no hemos tenido ninguna otra cosa que celebrar y sin embargo Pepón ha seguido detrás empujando, pero además es que hemos tenido algún día de caida fuerte ¿como se come esto?
> 
> Lo más curioso de toda la subida es que la volatilidad se ve que es extrema, normalmente antes de bajar se hacen pequeños picos de subida para despistar pero esto ya ha sido mucho despiste, tenemos tirones arriba y abajo que son excesivamente fuertes para un mercado normal.
> 
> Para mi que estamos en lo alto de un profundo precipicio, puede que me equivoque, pero es que cada vez lo veo más de esta forma, el mercado no está haciendo 'lo normal' y esa es la cuestión de fondo que me preocupa y no lo digo porque no baje, que eso realmente me da igual, sino por esos tirones tan fuertes que en muchas ocasiones no han tenido una excusa válida detrás.




se han jartado a subir para empapelar a fondo, y cmo la veia venir les he acompañado por 3so de que " la tendencia es tu amiga" pero ahora me bajo del tren en marcha, no tengo ni idea de cuando ni a cuanto pero cuando lo tiren no van a hacer prisioneros :no:



Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Ya no vamos a morir cienes de veces. Ahora todos vamos a ser ricos.



algunos ya nos hemos enriquecido y esperamos enriquecernos mas cuando lo bajen a los infiernos, escape ahora que aun puede ::


----------



## Interesado (27 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo tambien, he cerrado largos con pingues beneficios y he abierto cortos, t*engo colchon para aguantar hasta menos 1000 pipos en contra* y esperar a los ochomiles



¡Eso! ¿Y se les pides el número de cuenta y les haces la transferencia directamente? Te ahorras sufrimientos.



zuloman dijo:


> *se han jartado a subir para empapelar a fondo*, y cmo la veia venir les he acompañado por 3so de que " la tendencia es tu amiga" pero ahora me bajo del tren en marcha, no tengo ni idea de cuando ni a cuanto pero cuando lo tiren no van a hacer prisioneros :no:



Fíjate si queda gente aún deseosa de ser empapelada.
Bienvenidos a la portada


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2010)

Hola desalmao.... llevo las últimas 48 horas de reprogramación de mi software, y apenas he visitado el foro. Veo que te vas de vacaciones con la panza llena, enhorabuena...

ves como nunca llluve eternamente, zulomannnn!

y que sean muchos más (léase con música)




zuloman dijo:


> yo tambien, he cerrado largos con pingues beneficios y he abierto cortos, tengo colchon para aguantar hasta menos 1000 pipos en contra y esperar a los ochomiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoaquinR (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mi que estamos en lo alto de un profundo precipicio, puede que me equivoque, pero es que cada vez lo veo más de esta forma, el mercado no está haciendo 'lo normal' y esa es la cuestión de fondo que me preocupa y no lo digo porque no baje, que eso realmente me da igual, sino por esos tirones tan fuertes que en muchas ocasiones no han tenido una excusa válida detrás.



Pues nada, a esperar a Octubre antes de ir de compras.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hola desalmao.... llevo las últimas 48 horas de reprogramación de mi software, y apenas he visitado el foro. Veo que te vas de vacaciones con la panza llena, enhorabuena...
> 
> ves como nunca llluve eternamente, zulomannnn!
> 
> y que sean muchos más (léase con música)



Pues si hamijo, ha funcionado eso de callarse las posiciones como una puta hasta que las cierras 

tanto es asi que igual mañana cierro cortos, o no, para que el gafe ( ¿quien sera el muy cabron ? ) no sepa que gafar ::

Por si esto fuera poco mañana firmo una venta, motivo por el cual aun no me he ido de vacaciones y tengo otra enfocada para cerrar en Septiembre, vrotes berdes por todos lados hoyga  .

Parece que no me equivoque mucho en el articulo que escribi en el club de campo unos meses atras sobre el futuro del mercado inmobiliario a corto plazo , soy todo un pofeshional 8:


----------



## javso (27 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mi que estamos en lo alto de un profundo precipicio, puede que me equivoque, pero es que cada vez lo veo más de esta forma, el mercado no está haciendo 'lo normal' y esa es la cuestión de fondo que me preocupa y no lo digo porque no baje, que eso realmente me da igual, sino por esos tirones tan fuertes que en muchas ocasiones no han tenido una excusa válida detrás.



Bueno, algunos os agarráis ya a lo que sea... Ahora resulta que el mercado no está haciendo algo normal. ¿Cuándo lo ha hecho, en los dos últimos años? El día que todo lo que haga el mercado sea normal, nos haremos todos ricos.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2010)

javso dijo:


> Bueno, algunos os agarráis ya a lo que sea... Ahora resulta que el mercado no está haciendo algo normal. ¿Cuándo lo ha hecho, en los dos últimos años? El día que todo lo que haga el mercado sea normal, nos haremos todos ricos.



Lo normal es esto:







Este es un gráfico donde se superpone el recorrido de las bolsas por todas las crisis por las que han pasado y de momento se iba cumpliendo muy bien, lo cierto es que aun no ha dejado de cumplirse, pero está claro que el subidón de este mes no es lo que toca ahora precisamente, por eso se trata de un movimiento manipulado.

En el mes de mayo pasamos la línea vertical siguiente a la estrella.


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2010)

Pero cómo no ibas a vender, Zuloman? 

Pero si todos sabemos que alquilar es tirar el dinero !! ::::::



zuloman dijo:


> Pues si hamijo, ha funcionado eso de callarse las posiciones como una puta hasta que las cierras
> 
> tanto es asi que igual mañana cierro cortos, o no, para que el gafe ( ¿quien sera el muy cabron ? ) no sepa que gafar ::
> 
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6uNmgjQ5q5A&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6uNmgjQ5q5A&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Big trend is coming.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero cómo no ibas a vender, Zuloman?
> 
> Pero si todos sabemos que alquilar es tirar el dinero !! ::::::



pues no, alquilar ha sido y sigue siendo una opcion muy acertada, desde 2004 hasta 2010 era la mejor sin duda , solo en algunos casos muy excepcionales en estos ultimos meses puede ser una opcion razonable comprar, si y solo si se cumplen ciertos requisitos que ya he comentado en el club de campo y que no tengo intencion de repetir.

Pollastrin puede usted reirse de mi ignorancia en bolsa, esa no la puedo negar 


Pero en temas de inmobiliaria, es la segunda crisis que vivo sin petar y te aseguro que no he vivido nada mal durante 20 años, incluidas las crisis ( buena la primera me pillo de novato y la verdad es que si que las pase putas , pero a cambio no tenia ni familia ni gastos parecidos a los de hoy en dia ).

asi, que este muy atento a mis explicaciones y consejos y aprenda a manejar ese mercado  ....... al menos hasta el dia en que viva usted bien 20 años de la bolsa :bla:

Bueno mas en serio, ya dije en el club de campo que se empezaba a vender y explique que y como se vendia, barato obviamente, sino ni uno.

Pues parece que mi pronostico de que la cosa podia animarse mas se esta cumpliendo, basicamente se debe a que cada dia mas gente tiene/quiere vender de verdad y se deja de tonterias .


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Jul 2010)

Desde el curro
Mientras los bancos sigan obteniendo munición,no necesitan hacer caja.
Lo dificil es saber cuando han disparado todas las balas.
Tranchete le da a la manivela y ya tá.
S2 No me ha disgustado la sesión usana.


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

Los futuros vienes pepones :baba: el eur/usd parece que se afianza en los 1.30. No se cuando dudará esta fiesta pero cuando se acabe la hostia va a ser de ordago y tendré que ponerme mi traje de oso pardo 

Buenos días trileria


----------



## Misterio (28 Jul 2010)

De gap en gap y tiro porque me toca.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Jul 2010)

quizas me precipite un poco cerrando largos y abriendo cortos ienso:

bueno, mi estrategia intradia solo me hizo perder pasta y mi estrategia a largo recuperarla, asi que aguantaremos a ver que pasa.

Fran ¿ tu como lo ves ? ultimamente estas muy acertado


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> quizas me precipite un poco cerrando largos y abriendo cortos ienso:
> 
> bueno, mi estrategia intradia solo me hizo perder pasta y mi estrategia a largo recuperarla, asi que aguantaremos a ver que pasa.
> 
> Fran ¿ tu como lo ves ? ultimamente estas muy acertado




Cierto y verdad que a Subeman lo tienes un poco abandonado últimamente....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierto y verdad que a Subeman lo tienes un poco abandonado últimamente....



que va hombre, estuvo "actuando" estos ultimos 20 dias, pero a la chita callando , como buen gallego no creo en brujas pero haberlas haylas 


estoy investigando quien es el gafe en este hilo y cuando lo descubra, reporte a Calopez para baneo definitivo......... de momento sospecho de Tonuel 

EDITO : A ver si hago la maleta , que pereza me da. tengo que pasar por la ofi a imprimir el contrato, hacer un par de cosas, firmar y largarme de una santa vez, este año me han secuestrado en Madrid mas de lo normal y no agunto mas hoyga.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> estoy investigando quien es el gafe en este hilo y cuando lo descubra, reporte a Calopez para baneo definitivo......... de momento sospecho de Tonuel




reporte usted lo que quiera...



pero la hinchazón de su ojete no se la quitará nadie... 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

Hamijos, ZP dice que se va a cepillar el ministerio de la Vivienda... así que zulo... estate atento al mercado en tus vacaciones... XD


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> estoy investigando quien es el gafe en este hilo y cuando lo descubra, reporte a Calopez para baneo definitivo......... de momento sospecho de Tonuel


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijos, ZP dice que se va a cepillar el ministerio de la Vivienda... así que zulo... estate atento al mercado en tus vacaciones... XD



eliminar el ministerio de vivienda solo tendra como consecuencia que los españolitos nos ahorremos un buen dinerito en gastos inutiles.

No creo que las key finger, ni los minipisos, ni las declaraciones de " es buen momento para comprar" de la ministra sirvan de mucho para sanear el mercado inmobiliario.

ANtes de desmantelarlo podrian hacer algo util, por ejemplo dejar de hacer vpo para vender en propiedad y hacerlas para alquilar, pero no tengo ninguna esperanza de que lo hagan por que seria una medida acertada.

EDITO : Einsss ????? , pollastrin me esta usted llamando trolll, su chuleton madrileño esta en serio riesgo y el viaje a Sevilla de mi sobrino boxeador mas cerca.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


>



jajaja... brutal... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> eliminar el ministerio de vivienda solo tendra como consecuencia que los españolitos nos ahorremos un buen dinerito en gastos inutiles.
> 
> No creo que las key finger, ni los minipisos, ni las declaraciones de " es buen momento para comprar" de la ministra sirvan de mucho para sanear el mercado inmobiliario.
> 
> ...



NO subestimes la estupidez de la masa, necesitan ser guiados por el PPSOE y su propaganda, si no, cómo llegamos a la burbuja?

La caída del ministerio coincide con varios hitos y es un punto más del declive, sencillamente quiere decir que los políticos empiezan a darse cuenta que no van a poder "vivir" (robar) de la vivienda como antes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> jajaja... brutal... :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



si que es bueno si, este pollastre es muy ingenioso e hingeniero 

Luca, ¿como voy a despreciar a las masas si son las que deciden convenientemente manipuladas ? Por desgracia no tengo ninguna fe en este parodia de democracia.

Lo unico que nos puede salvar es lo que empieza a pasar ahora, los politicos viven en un planeta y los ciudadanos en otro, eso si, tenemos que soportar sus robos e invasiones de nuestra privacidad y libertad.........como la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde.......a lo mejor un dia nos defendemos de estos canallas 

Volviendo a las bolsas, parece que hacen el mismo dibujito dia tras dia, gap al alza, ligeras bajadas y terminando en verde ¿ estan acumulando o distribuyendo ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si que es bueno si, este pollastre es muy ingenioso e hingeniero
> 
> Luca, ¿como voy a despreciar a las masas si son las que deciden convenientemente manipuladas ? Por desgracia no tengo ninguna fe en este parodia de democracia.
> 
> ...



Esto ocurre por los daytraders pero la tendencia es muy muy alcista y con volumenes bajos.


----------



## evidente (28 Jul 2010)

Que opinais?? De otro foro
_Lo dije ayer y lo vuelvo a repetir:

- APERTURA ALCISTA.

- BAJADA HASTA LAS 14:30

- DESDE LAS 14:30 SUBIDA HASTA LOS 10.650-10.700

MAÑANA: CIERRE POR ENCIMA DE LOS 10.750

- VIERNES CORRECIÓN HASTA LOS 10.400_


----------



## Malus (28 Jul 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Que opinais?? De otro foro
> _Lo dije ayer y lo vuelvo a repetir:
> 
> - APERTURA ALCISTA.
> ...



Me parece mas interesante otra prediccion que pulula por ese mismo foro. Correccion progresiva hasta los 9900/10000 y vuelta para arriba con fuerza.
P.D: Una no quita la otra.


----------



## evidente (28 Jul 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Me parece mas interesante otra prediccion que pulula por ese mismo foro. Correccion progresiva hasta los 9900/10000 y vuelta para arriba con fuerza.
> P.D: Una no quita la otra.



Conoces a Rita?

Yo me he enterado de ella hace poco vagando por la red en busca de luces, me parece interesante lo que comenta.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO : Einsss ????? , pollastrin me esta usted llamando trolll, su chuleton madrileño esta en serio riesgo y el viaje a Sevilla de mi sobrino boxeador mas cerca.




ayynss... que todo hay que explicartelo, Zulomannnn 

Evidentemente el perro es tonuel, y el gato reportador es Ud.

De ahí la actitud del perro, al respecto de que le importan un carajo los reportes ::::

No me digas que no estaba claro!


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (28 Jul 2010)

*Agradecimiento al foro...*

Buenos días.

Hace unos días, mirando las estadísticas de mi blog, me encontré con que desde este foro se habían hecho bastantes visitas, así que quería agradecer a quien posteara el enlace y a los que entrasteis, que os molestarais en ir hasta allí y ver lo que había escrito.

El blog es de bolsa y analizo sobre todo el Ibex, Eurostoxx y Mini SP 500. Además he puesto otras secciones de libros de bolsa, análisis técnico, psicología del trading,...

Estáis todos invitados.

Saludos.

Javier M. Esteban
Opciones y Futuros


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hace unos días, mirando las estadísticas de mi blog, me encontré con que desde este foro se habían hecho bastantes visitas, así que quería agradecer a quien posteara el enlace y a los que entrasteis, que os molestarais en ir hasta allí y ver lo que había escrito.
> 
> ...






Eres primo de Belen Esteban?


----------



## Misterio (28 Jul 2010)

Seguimos con la recuperación económica.



> Pedidos de bienes duraderos	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eres primo de Belen Esteban?


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2010)

hmmm... el churribex, -42pips en apenas 25 segundos. Esa no ha estado mal.


----------



## Malus (28 Jul 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Conoces a Rita?
> 
> Yo me he enterado de ella hace poco vagando por la red en busca de luces, me parece interesante lo que comenta.



No tengo el placer de conocerla, pero de todos los perroflautas que forean en el economista, parece la mas capacitada. No me importaria averiguar donde va a forear en serio la Rita esta. Se agradecen chivatazos via mp...::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eres primo de Belen Esteban?



Lucarrr como nos pasamos con los nuevos.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lucarrr como nos pasamos con los nuevos.



hmmmm.... los nuevos son siempre bienvenidos... pero los spammers, eso es otro cantar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hmmmm.... los nuevos son siempre bienvenidos... pero los spammers, eso es otro cantar.



Efectivamente...

Estáis perdiendo el sentido del humor chavales...


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Parece que han dejado ese 10700 aparcado, se han dejado algunas posiciones largas abiertas para mañana. No se espera, de momento, una caída brusca para USA, y si una alta probabilidad de cerrar con el sp por encima de 1120.
> 
> Hasta luego.



Buenas tardes, a ver si tenemos una tarde positiva también. 

Seria deseable un retroceso, pero de momento parece que no quieren hacer prisioneros.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Jul 2010)

Antes del viernes veremos los 11000...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Antes del viernes veremos los 11000...



Señal de cortos a C/P XDDD

Estamos muy laterales en el ESPE, qué datos tienen que salir hoy?

Por cierto Cordobesa, estuve en Los Patios y en La Feria...


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Antes del viernes veremos los 11000...



En cinco minutos confirmo si hay niveles en esa zona.

Veamos.


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Señal de cortos a C/P XDDD
> 
> Estamos muy laterales en el ESPE, qué datos tienen que salir hoy?
> 
> Por cierto Cordobesa, estuve en Los Patios y en La Feria...



La mejor época para ir a mi tierra. Espero que te gustara.

De momento solo me salen niveles debajo de 10600, aunque la incertidumbre es enorme.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> La mejor época para ir a mi tierra. Espero que te gustara.



Conozco Córdoba bien, no es que me guste, me encanta.

Efectivamente es la mejor época :rolleye:

Estamos muy laterales, crees que hoy harán amagos de bajadas para romper stops? tiene toda la pinta.. el Pre-market ha estado muy movidito...


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

Ahora mismo mi sp adelantado quiere entrar en verde...puede ser oportunidad de pillar unos puntos de IBEX


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

De momento parece que se confirma mi predicción de que ayer hicimos máximos semanal aunque hoy los hayamos igualado en el Stoxx, pero esto ya tiene pinta de guano rico, ahora veremos si es verdad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> De momento parece que se confirma mi predicción de que ayer hicimos máximos semanal aunque hoy los hayamos igualado en el Stoxx, pero esto ya tiene pinta de guano rico, ahora veremos si es verdad.



Digculpe ustec pero... el mega guano lo predijo para el día 27 luna llena y demás...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Conozco Córdoba bien, no es que me guste, me encanta.
> 
> Efectivamente es la mejor época :rolleye:
> 
> Estamos muy laterales, crees que hoy harán amagos de bajadas para romper stops? tiene toda la pinta.. el Pre-market ha estado muy movidito...



Wow!.

Luca ya sabe que tengo muchas ganas de ir a Cordoba, para visitar Medina Azahara y otros monumentos. Después de haber leido sobre historía andalusí, sin duda alguna Córdoba no sólo fué la más importante ciudad de la peninsula sino del continente.


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> De momento parece que se confirma mi predicción de que ayer hicimos máximos semanal aunque hoy los hayamos igualado en el Stoxx, pero esto ya tiene pinta de guano rico, ahora veremos si es verdad.



Ojo que aparecen niveles de máximos del día.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

El EUR /USD me susurra lateral-alcismo.....+0,25 de aquí a media sesión.. si cambia os digo.. (hablo del ESPE)


Edito para comentar que veo un murciélago en el grafo semanal del eur/usd, con posible corrección a 1,28.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Digculpe ustec pero... el mega guano lo predijo para el día 27 luna llena y demás...



Precisamente el día 27 fue ayer, aunque el gran guano dije que sería el día 30, a partir del día 27 dije que íbamos a entrar en una especie de transición que culminaría el día 30, o al menos eso quise dar a entender.

De momento va bien encarrilado, el Stoxx acaba del perder la MM200 en 10 minutos.


----------



## evidente (28 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Precisamente el día 27 fue ayer, aunque el gran guano dije que sería el día 30, a partir del día 27 dije que íbamos a entrar en una especie de transición que culminaría el día 30.
> 
> De momento va bien encarrilado, el Stoxx acaba del perder la MM200 en 10 minutos.



tiene algo que ver con el tema de alineaciones planetarias? :


----------



## xavigomis (28 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Precisamente el día 27 fue ayer, aunque el gran guano dije que sería el día 30, a partir del día 27 dije que íbamos a entrar en una especie de transición que culminaría el día 30, o al menos eso quise dar a entender.
> 
> De momento va bien encarrilado, el Stoxx acaba del perder la MM200 en 10 minutos.



En serio y de buen rollo...

Yo llevo unas semanas intentando seguir tus "aciertos" y comentarios, debo ser yo que comprendo mal el mensaje, pq entiendo una cosa y luego cuando lo contrasto con lo que ha pasado siempre me sale que ha sido distinto...

:fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2010)

evidente dijo:


> tiene algo que ver con el tema de alineaciones planetarias? :



Tiene que ver con la alineación de mis señales de timing.


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

Todos los análisis dan un retroceso del 5% ,al menos, desde estos niveles. Y debería producirse en las próximas sesiones.
El nivel 10.700/800 era el punto de giro.

Segundo intento del sp de romper los 1.110.

1109,25


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Todos los análisis dan un retroceso del 5% ,al menos, desde estos niveles. Y debería producirse en las próximas sesiones.
> El nivel 10.700/800 era el punto de giro.



Coincide con el murciélago del EUR/USD que veo...


----------



## Malus (28 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Todos los análisis dan un retroceso del 5% ,al menos, desde estos niveles. Y debería producirse en las próximas sesiones.
> El nivel 10.700/800 era el punto de giro.
> 
> Segundo intento del sp de romper los 1.110.



Solo un 5%? Vaya por dios, eso solo me da para recuperar lo perdido con unas minusculas plusvis...
Menos mal que con Zeltia acerte(ya llevo unos 1000 lereles de plusvis y no las suelto hasta el martes o miercoles).
Rojo que te quiero rojo...lailo lolailo laaaa...::


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> En serio y de buen rollo...
> 
> Yo llevo unas semanas intentando seguir tus "aciertos" y comentarios, debo ser yo que comprendo mal el mensaje, pq entiendo una cosa y luego cuando lo contrasto con lo que ha pasado siempre me sale que ha sido distinto...
> 
> :fiufiu:



El post original donde lo anuncié:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/3045757-post962.html

Lo demás son comentarios del intradía y del volumen de los leoncios que NO tienen exactamente que ver con mi opinión de lo que harán los mercados, simplemente digo lo que ocurre.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Todos los análisis dan un retroceso del 5% ,al menos, desde estos niveles. Y debería producirse en las próximas sesiones.
> El nivel 10.700/800 era el punto de giro.
> 
> Segundo intento del sp de romper los 1.110.
> ...





Espero que Mulder hable de un retroceso mayor... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

Buenas foreria, acabo de meter la orden de cierre de largos a ver si entra y plusvis a la saca. Acto seguido volveré a dar al botón rojo :XX: que mal se pasa con los largos 8: Tonuel mande a juanlu al camino de Santiago y córtele internet :XX:


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel mande a juanlu al camino de Santiago y córtele internet :XX:




lo que le voy a cortar es el cuello...


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

Mi gráfico de sp en 1112 y subiendo


----------



## xavigomis (28 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El post original donde lo anuncié:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/3045757-post962.html
> 
> Lo demás son comentarios del intradía y del volumen de los leoncios que NO tienen exactamente que ver con mi opinión de lo que harán los mercados, simplemente digo lo que ocurre.



bueno... veremos, veremos que para el 30 ya queda poco. Veremos ese evento tan "Gordo"


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jul 2010)

Las acciones que más sigo, y según su posición en el ciclo economíco, me indican más caidas.

A pesar del hilo ser un modo de ver como se comportan las gacelas, me temo que caidas cercanas al 2% en acciones situadas en según que parte del ciclo, no indican nada bueno al Sp.


----------



## evidente (28 Jul 2010)

mañana megaguano?


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jul 2010)

evidente dijo:


> mañana megaguano?



Ojalá.
:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jul 2010)

Las acciones que estoy siguiendo están aproximandose al punto de no retorno. Si pestañean, se lo pierden.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jul 2010)

Que curioso, hoy he hecho exactamente las mismas operaciones de scalping que ayer (en el IBEX).
Para el corto que tengo a más largo plazo, ha sido un día perdido total, yo creo que vamos a cerrar como ayer.


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

Los americanos están esperando nuestro cierra para mover ficha. 
Como dice pecata parece que cerraremos planos, hasta que decidan los yankies.
Recuerdo que se me han quedado pendientes unos niveles por encima de 10700.

Hasta luego


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes
Parece que las directrices bajistas se atragantan a los índices.Lógico al fin y al cabo.
Cuando el dato de confianza del consumidor sea inferior a 50 será la excusa perfecta.Aunque yo interpreto que ya lo es si descontamos el maquillaje...A lo mojó alguien más lo piensa.
A ver si cae fuerte.La pólvora del Rey se me acaba.
S2


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (28 Jul 2010)

*No me mientes a la Esteban Luca...*

Pues no Luca, no soy primo de Belén Esteban y si lo fuera lo negaría aunque me arrancaran las uñas... Es que no la soporto, no lo puedo evitar.

Gracias por el recibimiento salado.

Bolsas. A esta hora intentando girar a corto a la baja. Por debajo de los mínimos del día podemos tener corrección a la subida que llevamos desde 1061 del SP, 2550 de Eurostoxx y 8900 del Ibex.

Con que corrigieran el primer fibo de la subida la bajada sería curiosa.

Salu2.

Javier M. Esteban
Opciones y Futuros


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jul 2010)

Opciones y futuros; conoces a Mulder? Es toda una institución por estos lares!


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

Pompero aqui a los novatos se les trata ASIN 

:XX:

Bienvenido  y felices plusvis. 

PD: No me ha entrado la orden de venta de mis largos, me voy a rezar a la mano de dios


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pompero aqui a los novatos se les trata ASIN
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Jul 2010)

Bienes duraderos usanos -1% Junio
Segundo més consecutivo de retroceso.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pompero aqui a los novatos se les trata ASIN
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



Hoyga a usted le tratamos muy bien, solamente le confundimos con una mujer y HL estuvo a punto de llevarle al huerto, pero nada más.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jul 2010)

No creo que por hoy bajemos mucho más.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2010)

Hoy no puedo poner el volumen de los leoncios porque esa empresa tan querida por nuestro particular forero adinerado que ya lleva media vida buscando novia (podría buscar fuera del país, digo yo ) me ha sometido a contínuos cortes y ralentizaciones con mi conexión a Internet en el día de hoy.

Mañana si todo va bien y esta empresa se digna de nuevo a darme tan buen servicio como el dividendo de que concede a sus accionistas, volveré con la sección.


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga a usted le tratamos muy bien, solamente le confundimos con una mujer y HL estuvo a punto de llevarle al huerto, pero nada más.




Estaba siendo sarcastico :´( el poli malo ya lo habia hecho Luca.. yo estaba haciendo de graciosillo :rolleye: Además le he dado la bienvenida y le he deseado plusvis


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Estaba siendo sarcastico :´( el poli malo ya lo habia hecho Luca.. yo estaba haciendo de graciosillo :rolleye: Además le he dado la bienvenida y le he deseado plusvis



Je je, Luca es poli malo y Wataru poli bueno, por cierto, ¿ande andará?
Wataru_, yo te invoco.


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je, Luca es poli malo y Wataru poli bueno, por cierto, ¿ande andará?
> Wataru_, yo te invoco.



Wata hace tiempo que no se pasa, tampoco le he visto por el consultorio de kuji : Unos saludos osito


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (28 Jul 2010)

Pues no, Creditopropulsado, no conozco a nadie a primera vista de este foro.

Suelo estar en el de Blogságora y antes he estado en algún otro, pero entré a buscar quién había puesto enlace a mi blog y me gustó, así que si me acogéis por aquí andaré de vez en cuando.

En cuanto a poner enlaces, he visto que hay gente que los pone. En el blog de Carlos Doblado le pedí permiso y me lo dió. Si aquí está prohibido o molesta lo decís, aunque yo al menos cuando he entrado en otros foros, si no me gusta con no pinchar lo tengo todo hecho.

Salu2.

Javier M. Esteban
Opciones y Futuros


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

Parece que toca lateral soporifero en el esepe 

opcionesyfuturos bienvenido, estaba de guasa, quizás demasiado cínico porque mi orden de venta no entro


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (28 Jul 2010)

Hola debianita.

Sin problemas, tengo buen sentido del humor... 

En los foros pasa como en la mili, que al que llega nuevo se le "prueba".

La orden de venta, ¿era en el Ibex?. la verdad es que está llegando a un nivel bastante difícil de pasar en la zona de los 10750-10800. Mientras esté por debajo, para mi, sigue bajista.

Salu2.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (28 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, en estos laterales aburridos yo estoy haciendo tiempo en el euro/dólar entrando a por unos pipos y fuera.

Desde la semana pasada llevo 6 positivas de 7 y la séptima en pérdidas por las comisiones...

Me estoy pensando seriamente pasarme a las divisas y que les den con las puñeteras maquinitas, que hacen lo que les da la gana.

Salu2.


----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> bueno... veremos, veremos que para el 30 ya queda poco. Veremos ese evento tan "Gordo"



Quizas el día después a esto? 


La hora bruja de los beneficios: El 50% del Ibex rinde cuentas mañana - 28/07/10 - 2344899 - elEconomista.es


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Hola debianita.
> 
> Sin problemas, tengo buen sentido del humor...
> 
> ...



Un ETF del Ibex, no tengo tiempo disponible, ni salud para hacer intradia en el Ibex. Mañana lo cerraré, plusvis a la saca y agazapado esperaré para soltar todo el cargador corto :XX:


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (28 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, ¡anda que no me debe quedar para llegar a Ministro de vivienda!

Salu2 y hasta mañana.


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

Venga pepón! Dale! que los gusanos acaban en verde. Mañana gap al alza de 100 pips, finiquito posis y me convierto en oso


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Jul 2010)

Tranqui Debianita
DJI acaba de descarrilar de la directriz alcista intradía
Emoción,hasta el rabo todoes toro...


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tranqui Debianita
> DJI acaba de descarrilar de la directriz alcista intradía
> Emoción,hasta el rabo todoes toro...




Cerrará a 1112 (el contado) ... voy a que me dé el aire.

Saludos


----------



## Misterio (28 Jul 2010)

No se que habrá salido del libro Beige de la FED pero al SP se le esta indigestando.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Jul 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> No se que habrá salido del libro Beige de la FED pero al SP se le esta indigestando.



Lo estoy siguiendo en CNBC:
Por lo visto dice que el crédito,el empleo,y el ladrillo va para largo recuperar.Industria y servicios más o menos según lo previsto.Parecían más o menos felices los comentaristas


----------



## debianita (28 Jul 2010)

Vaya owned :: esto no lo arregla ni la mano de Dios.

Oh wait! La mano de Dios


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

Parece que van a intentar cerrar con el DJ por encima de 10500 y el SP en 1110


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Parece que van a intentar cerrar con el DJ por encima de 10500 y el SP en 1110




Aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid... hago una pregunta en general... :fiufiu:

¿Veis que vaya a volver pronto la incertidumbre y el miedo a los mercados de deuda...? ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid... hago una pregunta en general... :fiufiu:
> 
> ¿Veis que vaya a volver pronto la incertidumbre y el miedo a los mercados de deuda...? ienso:
> 
> ...



Pero se ha ido el miedo? Yo aún lo tengo metido en el cuerpo:


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Pero se ha ido el miedo? Yo aún lo tengo metido en el cuerpo:




Lo digo porque mi fondito de bonos corporativos va que vuela en el último mes... :Baile:

Me gustaria vender en la cresta... tu sabes... 8:


Saludos


----------



## Cordobesa (28 Jul 2010)

Personalmente creo que la presión volverá sobre principios de Octubre. Esta fecha va a ser clave en el desarrollo de los acontecimientos.
La que nos espera puede ser de aúpa.

El DJ ya lo han puesto en 500, a ver el SP. (Por mi propio bien y el de las posiciones que dejé abiertas, los niveles de 107XX me esperan ¿o no?)


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Personalmente creo que* la presión volverá sobre principios de Octubre*. Esta fecha va a ser clave en el desarrollo de los acontecimientos.
> La que nos espera puede ser de aúpa.


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga a usted le tratamos muy bien, solamente le confundimos con una mujer y HL estuvo a punto de llevarle al huerto, pero nada más.



Hombre, es que mira que ponerse "debianitaaaaaa".... joooer


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, es que mira que ponerse "debianitaaaaaa".... joooer



Hoyga a ver si voy a tener que llamar a mis primos del este para que vayan a visitarle junto con el sobrinito de Zuloman :XX:


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!



pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, es que mira que ponerse "debianitaaaaaa".... joooer



Lo de ese nombre es un viejo debate linuxero, viene de aquellos que usan la distribución de Linux Debian, como servidor (aunque hace tiempo me pasé a Ubuntú, pero es casi lo mismo)

El caso es que se debatía si los que usan Debian se deben llamar debianeros o debianitas, yo siempre abogué por llamarnos debianeros para que no hubieran este tipo de confusiones de mala fe 

Pero algunos optaron por lo cantrario, bueno, cada uno es libre de llamarse así mismo como quiera con las consecuencias que eso trae.


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Por hacer un poco de culturilla el nombre de Debian (la mejor distribución de GNU/Linux del mundo, y quien diga lo contrario lo mato :XX lo puso su creador Ian Murdock * DEB* por su esposa Debora y *IAN* por el mismo. Por cierto Mulder, Murdock no hace mucho que llevaba su portatil con Ubuntu ::


EDIT: A lo que importa: la ruleta de la bolsa, futuros en verde, pepón ataca de nuevo, será su último cargador? Mi misión: buscar un buen punto de salida de mis largos y empezar a pensar donde meter el cargador gordo de cortos


----------



## evidente (29 Jul 2010)

brutal escabechina de largos en el SAN


----------



## evidente (29 Jul 2010)

no entiendo esta reaccion tan brutal a la baja en el mercado


----------



## kaxkamel (29 Jul 2010)

evidente dijo:


> no entiendo esta reaccion tan brutal a la baja en el mercado



recogida de beneficios


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Largos cerrados, plusvis a la saca 8:

Mode terminator cortista on :baba: seeking target


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2010)

Aún estirarán esto hasta los 10.750 o 10.800, entre hoy y mañana, mañana por la tarde deberíamos a empezar a corregir 1 poco.


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Orden cortista enviada a mercado, a ver si entra :baba: pedazo cargador que le he metido :baba:


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (29 Jul 2010)

Buenos días.

Parece que hoy están juguetones y van a intentar romper los 2800 del Eurostoxx. Cierres por encima de ese nivel acompañados por la rotura al alza de los 1110 del SP podrían provocar un tirón alcista adicional.

El Ibex, resistencia en la zona comentada de los 10750-10800.


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Parece que hoy están juguetones y van a intentar romper los 2800 del Eurostoxx. Cierres por encima de ese nivel acompañados por la rotura al alza de los 1110 del SP podrían provocar un tirón alcista adicional.
> 
> El Ibex, resistencia en la zona comentada de los 10750-10800.



A ver si se deciden a hacer algo con el stoxx, porque lleva semanas aburridísimo, en los mismos niveles una y otra vez.


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Orden ejecutada !! Se van a cagar :XX:, no veas la cantidad de ordenes gordas compradoras de etf ibex inverso Ahora si que me retiro, hasta los 7k escondo la botonera.

Saludos


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (29 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> A ver si se deciden a hacer algo con el stoxx, porque lleva semanas aburridísimo, en los mismos niveles una y otra vez.



De momento lo han parado en la R1 de los pivot points y desde ahí lo han girado algo.

Hasta los 2790 hace un rato había puesto un papelón de cuidado.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (29 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Orden ejecutada !! Se van a cagar :XX:, no veas la cantidad de ordenes gordas compradoras de etf ibex inverso Ahora si que me retiro, hasta los 7k escondo la botonera.
> 
> Saludos



Debianita, la confirmación del giro a la baja la tendrías por debajo de los 10550. De todas formas, en estos niveles, el riesgo de entrar a la baja parece bajo...

Suerte, que yo tengo un spread en el Eurostoxx bajista, así que si te va bien a tí, también me irá a mi


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Buenas a todos, como dije ayer quedaban niveles en 10.7xx que alcanzar, a ver como evolucionamos y los nuevos niveles que se señalan.

Aún no hemos realizado, se espera que estire un poco más.


----------



## atman (29 Jul 2010)

Bueno señores, pues yo estaba largo desde mediados de junio y tampoco creo que esto tenga más recorrido. Así que liquido y me tomo el verano con tranquilidad. Me llevo cerca de un 10% en mes y medio. 

Con la mitad cubro las pérdidas del EURUSD que de momento voy a mantener, a ver si las cosas se ponen otra vez a tono. (y conste que ya sé que me arriego a darle trabajo a tonuel, por cabezón)


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1111 soporte 1000


Salu2


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Debianita, la confirmación del giro a la baja la tendrías por debajo de los 10550. De todas formas, en estos niveles, el riesgo de entrar a la baja parece bajo...
> 
> Suerte, que yo tengo un spread en el Eurostoxx bajista, así que si te va bien a tí, también me irá a mi



Es una jugada a medio plazo. Ya no puedo estar siguiendo la bolsa tick a tick, asi que meto un cargador gordo y a dormir. Puede que lo suban a los 11.2k ... si, pero la paciencia es la madre de la ciencia, ya bajará a los ansiados niveles tonuelianos. Alguna ventaja tiene que tener no ir apalancado.


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2010)

Recuerdo hace ya tiempo el primer post que crucé con Debianita, donde venía a decirle algo así como "Hamija, pásese a Fedora y tendrá menos problemas".

Por toda respuesta me soltó un "no empecemos una guerra de flames, Hamij*o*" ::::::

Con esa letra en negrita tan hábilmente colocada, enseguida supe que había metido la pata con el nick y el "gender" de debianita 

Por lo demás, qué esperaba de alguien que empezó con el kernel 0.94 en el año 93 y usando slackware... pues que terminase usando Fedora, claro ;-)




Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Recuerdo hace ya tiempo el primer post que crucé con Debianita, donde venía a decirle algo así como "Hamija, pásese a Fedora y tendrá menos problemas".
> 
> Por toda respuesta me soltó un "no empecemos una guerra de flames, Hamij*o*" ::::::
> 
> ...



Slackware tiene un rinconcito en mi corazón fue mi primera distro, la usé desde la v7 hasta la v9. Como puede comprobar, yo empezé algo más tarde ... a principios de este siglo  . Despues me debianizé  Aunque he tenido que lidiar con varias distros, Unix *BSDs durante mi vida laboral. Me quedo con Debian y OpenBSD en cuanto a OS libres. De los no libres, fanático de Sun Solaris, aunque ultimamente toca lidiar mucho con el unix del big blue.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Jul 2010)

yo desde siempre vengo utilizando el windows 95... 8:


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Tonuel, no le iba a cortar el cuello a Juanlu? Joder! que ya voy corto con todo lo gordo. Pasajeros al tren !!! Proxima estación los 3k :XX:


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (29 Jul 2010)

Buenos resultados de Telefónica STOP

Hasta luego STOP


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Buenas a todos, como dije ayer quedaban niveles en 10.7xx que alcanzar, a ver como evolucionamos y los nuevos niveles que se señalan.
> 
> Aún no hemos realizado, se espera que estire un poco más.




Hoy casi a ciegas, el gráfico adelantado del SP no se mueve durante horas de los 1112.
Vamos a ver esos máximos y si podemos empezar a realizar.

Metemos poco a poco y a ver donde lo llevamos.


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2010)

¿Contemplas los 10.800 antes de corregir?


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Que coño pasa que esto tan de repente esta en los 700 justos y se pone a 740 del tiron y asi haciendo la goma...


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Bueno tras el dato de paro en EEUU, tendremos a pepon por la tarde?

De carpatos:

Peticiones de paro semanales

452.500 mejor de lo esperado


----------



## JoaquinR (29 Jul 2010)

Dentro en Deutsche Telekom, con su 6 y pico % de rentabilidad por dividendo


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Vamos a intentar llegar a los 10.800


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Exxon Mobil profit soars 85% year-over-year in the second quarter to $7.56 billion; revenue rises to $92.5 billion


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Vamos a intentar llegar a los 10.800



Aaaaggggg, no por favor.


----------



## Interesado (29 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aaaaggggg, no por favor.



Lo que vendría a ser la media de 200... cuidadín que eso ya son palabras mayores.

A partir de allí, los 17000 están a un tiro de piedra. Preguntádle a Juanlu sino... ::


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Por eso no va a ser fácil, veamos como evolucionamos hasta la apertura USA.

Se está metiendo dinero para que suba a esos niveles. 10.820


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Vamos allá...sp en 1115


1116

1116,50

1117,25


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2010)

Intradía rápido con

Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd: NASDAQ:MPEL quotes & news - Google Finance


Objetivo 4,10


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jul 2010)

esperamos a mañana o nos ponemos cortos a la de YA...?


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Parece que se agota el movimiento

Estamos fuera buscando entrada.


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Vamos allá...sp en 1115
> 
> 
> 1116
> ...




Yo juraría que no ha pasado de 1116 :rolleye:

El Mini tiene resistencia 1112-3

Euro nuevo HOD la siguiente resistencia estaría en la zona 1.3150


Salu2


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Yo juraría que no ha pasado de 1116 :rolleye:
> 
> El Mini tiene resistencia 1112-3
> 
> ...



El contado no ha pasado, vuelvo a repetir que manejamos una proyección del SP. Vamos un adelanto de movimientos.

Por cierto que este no pierde los 1110, ahora mismo ronda los 1111


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Alguien sabe a que se debe ese pedazo subidon el petroleo??


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

De nuevo y apostando fuerte. El 10800 debería entrar ahora


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> El contado no ha pasado, vuelvo a repetir que manejamos una proyección del SP. Vamos un adelanto de movimientos.
> 
> Por cierto que este no pierde los 1110, ahora mismo ronda los 1111




Esa proyección está basada en el contado o en los futuros?

Probablemente cerraremos los gaps

Internals en cash

Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> De nuevo y apostando fuerte. El 10800 debería entrar ahora



Pues no se le ve con muchas ganas.
O igual está cogiendo carrerilla...


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

1110,75
Vuelve a respetar el suelo. 10,725-10820 casi 100 puntos de IBEX.
Si sale bien a casita.

Es arriesgado estamos en zona de giro. Como dije ayer, deberíamos tener un retroceso de un 5% en próximas jornadas


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Fuera con menos dinero en las arcas, la bolsa es asin!!!

Me pegan una barrida y vuelven a poner el caramelito....


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Perdemos los 700...


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

La situación no ha cambiado mucho, mientras el sistema no diga lo contrario esto es una barrida de largos y para pillar cortos.
En pocos minutos saldremos de dudas.
Siguen los niveles marcados en mi sistema.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Joder el crudo, se pondra al final en 79$ vaya pedazo de subidon vertical dios mio.


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder el crudo, se pondra al final en 79$ vaya pedazo de subidon vertical dios mio.



El dólar tampoco está mal, acercándose a 1.31


Por cierto el SP está tocando mínimos.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Nos desinflamos...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Gggrrr, se me ha cerrado un cortito por saltar el SP, y ahora me lo veo mucho más abajo. Que rabia me da.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, comienza el baile de nuevo. Por si no lo habeis visto en el principal:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rticulares-en-espana-caen-un-50-en-julio.html


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gggrrr, se me ha cerrado un cortito por saltar el SP, y ahora me lo veo mucho más abajo. Que rabia me da.



Entonces si ya has cerrado cortos, podemos subir un poquito....:fiufiu


Perdiendo niveles el SP...

Ahora si parece que llega el esperado retroceso


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Entonces si ya has cerrado cortos, podemos subir un poquito....:fiufiu
> 
> 
> Perdiendo niveles el SP...
> ...



He cerrado uno, todavía tengo otro que abrí por error en 10400 (una maldita orden de venta que se me quedó sin querer), así que todavía tiene que bajar.


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

La cosa es que aunque el SP está perdiendo niveles, el IBEX no termina de romper abajo y siguen en la pantalla esos niveles por arriba.


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> La cosa es que aunque el SP está perdiendo niveles, el IBEX no termina de romper abajo y siguen en la pantalla esos niveles por arriba.



Y el Fran de vacaciones, cuando venga he arruinado el negocio:ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Y el Fran de vacaciones, cuando venga he arruinado el negocio:ouch:



¿De verdad sois dos, o eres multinick?


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿De verdad sois dos, o eres multinick?



Que entremos en el chat 2

En la empresa 7

Por cierto es normal por aquí tener personalidad múltiple?

jajajajaj


----------



## @@strom (29 Jul 2010)

NDX a punto de colocarse nuevamente por debajo de su media de 200 sesiones.


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

El sp pierde los 1100.

El esperado retroceso parece estar aqui.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Que entremos en el chat 2
> 
> En la empresa 7
> 
> ...



Sí, muchos se averguenzan de ser sólo uno, tonuel es el más claro ejemplo, pero tiene cienes y cienes de multinicks.. menudo follón de contraseñas tendrá...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Que entremos en el chat 2
> 
> En la empresa 7
> 
> ...



Si, algo de eso hay... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que por fin empezamos a tener un guano en toda regla.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, muchos se averguenzan de ser sólo uno, tonuel es el más claro ejemplo, pero tiene cienes y cienes de multinicks.. menudo follón de contraseñas tendrá...



Acusica :no::no::no:

Zuloman por ejemplo es un multinick en si mismo, a veces es subeman y a veces cortoman. Se pelean entre ellos para controlar los mandos.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que por fin empezamos a tener un guano en toda regla.



¿Veremos la semana que viene los 3000? Estoy impaciente...


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Acusica :no::no::no:
> 
> Zuloman por ejemplo es un multinick en si mismo, a veces es subeman y a veces cortoman. Se pelean entre ellos para controlar los mandos.



No, una cosa es ser multinick y otra tener un trastorno de doble personalidad


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Veremos la semana que viene los 3000? Estoy impaciente...



Aún queda aún... no has visto el eur/usd?


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aún queda aún... no has visto el eur/usd?



Yo no me creo el guano hasta que aparezca por aquí el Condor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jul 2010)

Hola hola!

Retransmito desde las catalunyas, asi que si alguno de los ilustres oriundos de estas tan especiales tierras quieren salir algún día por aqui de fiesta con Mr hugolp, podemos montar algo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola hola!
> 
> Retransmito desde las catalunyas, asi que si alguno de los ilustres oriundos de estas tan especiales tierras quieren salir algún día por aqui de fiesta con Mr hugolp, podemos montar algo.



burbujarra power!!!



No me queda amí naaaa pa las vacaciones.... y encima pollastre no me invita a su piscina...


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, muchos se averguenzan de ser sólo uno, tonuel es el más claro ejemplo, pero tiene cienes y cienes de multinicks.. menudo follón de contraseñas tendrá...




:no: es la misma para todas las cuentas: guano :XX:

No se os puede dejar solos me voy un rato y tumbais el chiringuito, y yo corto :baba: Mulder vaya pensando en cambiarse de domicilio como no acierte mañana  le vendrán los parientes de más de un forero y algun que otro iluminati


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola hola!
> 
> Retransmito desde las catalunyas, asi que si alguno de los ilustres oriundos de estas tan especiales tierras quieren salir algún día por aqui de fiesta con Mr hugolp, podemos montar algo.




Como vives CP  Unas cervecillas :baba: aunque podria ser peligros Hugolp es linuxero, podria ser muy friki: cortos, oro, informatica ... :XX:


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :no: es la misma para todas las cuentas: guano :XX:
> 
> No se os puede dejar solos me voy un rato y tumbais el chiringuito, y yo corto :baba: Mulder vaya pensando en cambiarse de domicilio como no acierte mañana  le vendrán los parientes de más de un forero y algun que otro iluminati



Nada hombre, vivo muy tranquilo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :no: es la misma para todas las cuentas: guano :XX:
> 
> No se os puede dejar solos me voy un rato y tumbais el chiringuito, y yo corto :baba: Mulder vaya pensando en cambiarse de domicilio como no acierte mañana  le vendrán los parientes de más de un forero y algun que otro iluminati



Así que eres el multinick del tonuel amable...


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Nada hombre, vivo muy tranquilo



In Mulder we trust 8:

Habeis visto lo que dice Mr. Cárpatos : Se habla de que la compra de puts que ha asustado a algunos en el S&P 500 ha sido por casi 2.000 millones de dólares de nominales.


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> burbujarra power!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No me queda amí naaaa pa las vacaciones.... y encima pollastre no me invita a su piscina...




Si te sirve de consuelo, ni siquiera yo la estoy catando mucho este año (y eso que la tengo a una reja y un par de decenas de metros de césped de distancia)...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes
Como curiosidad:
CNBC live,hoy muchas empresas gordas han presentado resultados y les están ostiando el hocico
Nvidia
Visa
Kellogs
Colgate-Palmolive
y alguna más que se me ha ido del perolo.
S2 Me voy a entrenar
Pooodemos!!


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2010)

Para que vayais haciendo boca... :baba:


Telecinco -6,77%
OHL -6,43%





Saludos


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Por fin certificados!!! Vaya preparando los buenos para mañana, antes de las 17:00 recoja a Nelson del parque y lo pone a currar :XX:

EDIT: Estan chutando al S&P a ver si lo reaniman ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Como vives CP  Unas cervecillas :baba: aunque podria ser peligros Hugolp es linuxero, podria ser muy friki: cortos, oro, informatica ... :XX:



Lo cierto debi es que en este foro y en este hilo he tenido la suerte de conocer a gente verdaderamente excepcional.


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Como curiosidad:
> CNBC live,hoy muchas empresas gordas han presentado resultados y les están ostiando el hocico
> Nvidia
> ...



Está claro que, cuando se quiere, las excusas (fundamentales, las llaman algunos  ) se las sacan de donde quieren y cuando quieren.

Que estamos a las puertas de un periodo correctivo, es claro. La intensidad de la corrección y el pivot point de giro es lo que está en cuestión, aunque parece que los 10K7 se empiezan a perfilar como serio candidato.

Yo contaba con el 10K3, pero está claro que Oh Cielos Leoncios no se van a ceñir nunca a nuestros análisis. Por eso son leoncios, claro.

Ahora empezarán a aparecer "misteriosamente" malas noticias, de cualquier índole... lo que sea es válido, con tal de validar - valga la rebuznancia - el hecho ineludible de que tenemos que corregir.

En fin, a día de hoy yo sigo apostando por mi proyección de hace semanas: corrección hasta el 8K2-8K3, en los primeros días de Agosto.


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lo cierto debi es que en este foro y en este hilo he tenido la suerte de conocer a gente verdaderamente excepcional.



Me lo creo  tiene usted un mp


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2010)

En un rato pongo el volumen de los leoncios que hoy mi ordenador parece que va realentizado de nuevo, mucha carga supongo.


----------



## Malus (29 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Está claro que, cuando se quiere, las excusas (fundamentales, las llaman algunos  ) se las sacan de donde quieren y cuando quieren.
> 
> Que estamos a las puertas de un periodo correctivo, es claro. La intensidad de la corrección y el pivot point de giro es lo que está en cuestión, aunque parece que los 10K7 se empiezan a perfilar como serio candidato.
> 
> ...



Si eso se cumple tiene uste una mariscada pagada en Galicia, o si lo prefiere un buen chuleton...::


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Jul 2010)

Veo mucho ejperto gacelilla en los medios anticipando una gran corrección...



ergo ya saben lo que va a pasar... 8:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## @@strom (29 Jul 2010)

En Usa ha sido tocar la media de 200 sesiones y rebotar como un resorte.


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Bien, el movimiento del viernes al cierre fué muy alcista en el corto plazo. El volumen es decreciente, pero aún no hay señales de distribución. Resaltar que es muy importante el cierre de la vela mensual.
> 
> ...




Estaba escrito 

Oro testeando la resistencia 1171

Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Parece que pierde fuelle la bajada no chavales???

Ansia viva.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeepa, andais dormidos eh...

Parece que no las tienen todas consigo los usanos marranos...:XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

- Se han puesto a vender al principio de la mañana hasta las 9:30
- A partir de ahí han comprado hasta las 15:40 más o menos con ventas aisladas.
- En este momento han dejado de operar, cero patatero, no han metido ninguna orden en toooda la tarde.
- En subasta solo han dejado una solitaria y misérrima órden de venta.

Parece que no están soltando lastre en el Ibex, en los demás puede, pero los leoncios patrios están convencidos de que esto 'va p'arriba' y cuando baja no venden, simplemente dejan de operar, es lo más extraño que he visto nunca pero ellos sabrán lo que hacen.

Como añadido y curiosidad he estado echándoles un vistazo a los CDS de los bancos europeos y estaban ayer con subidas muy fuertes (las 5 mayores subidas eran todas de banquitos europeos), la verdad es que asustaba, los españoles tenían subidas pero muy pequeñas.

edito: matizo que se trataba de las mayores subidas de CDS en Europa, no en todo el mundo.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lo cierto debi es que en este foro y en este hilo he tenido la suerte de conocer a gente verdaderamente excepcional.





debianita dijo:


> Me lo creo  tiene usted un mp



Eh, no vale hacer manitas a escondidas.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> - Se han puesto a vender al principio de la mañana hasta las 9:30
> - A partir de ahí han comprado hasta las 15:40 más o menos con ventas aisladas.
> ...



Eso es que los leoncios se han cogido ya las vacaciones o han dejado de operar porque se van en breve. Están todos en Bali fundiéndose la pasta que me han birlado.


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

Pues parece que esto se va a arreglar y todo


----------



## rosonero (29 Jul 2010)

SP en verde ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2010)

lo estan manipulando para poder salirse y para ir cargando posiciones vendedoras , eso si por lo menos creo que puede llegar a los 1150 o incluso podrian hacer un doble techo )


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jul 2010)

¿Cómo lo véis para mañana?


----------



## Cordobesa (29 Jul 2010)

De momento los futuros del IBEX caen a 10608
El gráfico del SP esta bajando hacia los 1100.
Hay que ver que hacen los futuros durante la noche.
De momento yo para mañana sigo confiando en que alcancemos los niveles que se han quedado pendientes.
Pero hasta mañana a las 8 no estará claro lo que va a pasar y si cambian los niveles de entrada y salida.


----------



## Claca (29 Jul 2010)

Yo lo que veo es que hay demasiadas posiciones cortas abiertas entre los peques... lo "peor" que podría pasar sería un recorte moderado y vuelta para arriba, probablemente entonces superando con holgura los máximos semanales pillando a mucha gente. Seguir con las subidas sin dar tregua podría servir para obligar a cerrar posiciones y permitiría entonces caídas más severas.

El VIX se mantiene pegado a la MM200 desde hace un par de semanas, pero el SP500 no ha parado de subir. Hay margen para seguir metiendo presión a los cortos sin que esto suponga ningún cambio a medio plazo. Puedo equivocarme, pero veo difícil que empiece el guano con tanto inversor bajista.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Jul 2010)

yalodeciayo... próxima parada los 11500...


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yalodeciayo... próxima parada los 11500...




¿No contempla Ud. los místicos 7000 tonuelísticos?

Qué incorrección... qué incorrección... ::::::


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿No contempla Ud. los místicos 7000 tonuelísticos?




y luego seguiremos a por los 13000... 8:


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Si eso se cumple tiene uste una mariscada pagada en Galicia, o si lo prefiere un buen chuleton...::




Le seré absolutamente honesto: no tengo ni puta idea de si se va a cumplir o no. Mi corrección hasta los 8K2-8K3 es una proyección basada en AT puro, y como Ud. ya sabrá, últimamente el purismo técnico parece que está algo "demodê".

Hubo un tiempo en el que el AT funcionaba, e incluso permitía a los aventajados en su estudio obtener plusvies frente a los newcomers y demás fauna gacelística.

Empero, últimamente el AT viene a ser únicamente dos letras de la palabra "Cári*ta*s", si Ud. me entiende.

Por otra parte, y aunque Ud. seguramente también sabe esto si lee este hilo asiduamente, las proyecciones m/p yo las hago fundamentalmente por deporte, pues soy un rabioso intradiario empedernido.

No me malinterprete, se lo ruego :: : realmente pienso que vamos a corregir a los niveles anteriormente referidos; es sólo que yo no he apostado mi dinero en ello, por la sencilla razón de que yo sólo muevo mi dinero en intrasesión.

Con todo, su sugerencia del chuletón gallego no deja de resultar... sugerente


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> De momento los futuros del IBEX caen a 10608
> El gráfico del SP esta bajando hacia los 1100.
> Hay que ver que hacen los futuros durante la noche.
> De momento yo para mañana sigo confiando en que alcancemos los niveles que se han quedado pendientes.
> Pero hasta mañana a las 8 no estará claro lo que va a pasar y si cambian los niveles de entrada y salida.



Tengo turno de noche y estaré pegado a la pantalla.
Ya os dejaré un comentario para acompañar el café con churros.
S2


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tengo turno de noche y estaré pegado a la pantalla.
> Ya os dejaré un comentario para acompañar el café con churros.
> S2



Se agradece, que por la noche parece un desierto esto (por otra parte logico :.

Ultimo de mes, a ver como se despiden los leoncios.


----------



## pollastre (30 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ultimo de mes, a ver como se despiden los leoncios.




Diciendo "groarrrr" ?


Está bien, era un mal chiste. ::


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Diciendo "groarrrr" ?
> 
> 
> Está bien, era un mal chiste. ::









:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Nico (30 Jul 2010)

*Atención!, Atención!*

*Rbotic* avisa que en Junio y Julio y tal como él "místicamente" lo predijo, el Ibex *tocó los 7000 puntos*... el problema es que lo hizo tan "místicamente" que, todos aquellos infieles, impios y no creyentes no llegaron a percatarse de ello.

Fin del anuncio.


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

A dormir....2 horas y el gráfico plano, los futuros americanos sin inmutarse y el futuro del Ibex clavado en 10608.

Ni una pista, hasta mañana


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2010)

Buenas noches,dormilones
Los fut.usa,nikkei y eur/uisd arrancan en rojillo
El más animado el nikkei con -0,68% nada más arrancar -0,80% a las 2:35
El eminiSP -2p en 1095 a las 2:30
Yuro 1,3053
Si aconteciera el crack no os preocupéis que iré a despertaros personalmente.No sea que os pille fuera de mercado y no mojeis.
Por la calle ni el tato,y las lumis aún no se han estrenado(cosas mías).
S2

Edit a las 03:14
miniSP -4,50p Nikkei -1,25%
Esto ya me pone más...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jul 2010)

NIKKEI 225: INDEXNIKKEI:.N225 quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## judas iskariote (30 Jul 2010)

Gamesa reduce su beneficio un 65%, hasta los 22 millones. diariovasco.com


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Donde está el guano?

Buenos días, futuro ibex -70 pips. Viendo la CNN+ informan que multitud de familiares de ciertos foreros burbujiles, armados con palos y piedras, estan desplazandose en masa hacia tierras alicantinas, no se descarta que por la tarde se dirijan hacia el sur.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es el día hoy es el momento, vamos a ver la debacle en directo, aunque la espero más fuerte para la tarde que por la mañana.

Aten en corto a sus sobrinos hasta que veamos el desenlace


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Con todos ustedes, chachán!!! mi mensaje 1000 

Otro que se tendrá que ir con ojo estos días:

*Santiago Niño Becerra - Viernes, 30 de Julio de 2010

Durante estos próximos días pienso que van a pasar cosas. 

¿Qué cosas?, cosas feas, malas: rompimientos, rasgaduras, caídas. 

¿Por qué ahora?, de entrada, porque ya ni siquiera artificialmente es posible continuar sosteniendo la situación; de salida, porque, pienso, es un momento genial para hacer lo que haya que hacer. 

Mi sugerencia: los próximos días no estén lejos de un ordenador, o de un smartphone dotado de lo necesario para tener acceso a lo que haya que tener acceso a fin de, como decía el Martes, ir viendo como van llegando las evidencias). *


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Con todos ustedes, chachán!!! mi mensaje 1000
> 
> Otro que se tendrá que ir con ojo estos días:
> 
> ...



No sabía que tenía a este renombrado aliado unido a mi causa


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No sabía que tenía a este renombrado aliado unido a mi causa




A ver si comprasteis la bola de cristal en la misma tienda ienso:

Mulder, habrá que avisar a Tonuel para que vaya al banco?


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> *Haber* si comprasteis la bola de cristal en la misma tienda ienso:
> 
> Mulder, habrá que avisar a Tonuel para que vaya al banco?



AGGGGG, mis ojossss!


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Arreglado :ouch:


Cárpatos: Investigando más por ahí, se habla de que muchos operadores cierran porque tienen miedo al dato de PMI de manufacturas de China de la semana que viene que tiene toda la pinta que bajará de 50. Otros hablan de que ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo *una super compra de puts en el strike 1.000 del S&P 500 vencimiento septiembre*. También se dice que ha influido negativamente el anuncio de que fuerzas de seguridad policiales rusas habían frustrado un intento de secuestro de un avión en el aeropuerto de Moscú. Para mí la razón de fondo, aunque puede que todo esto haya influido es la frustración de muchos largos que ven que no podemos con resistencia. Recuerdo que la zona de 1.085-1.095 era zona de compra para algunos hedge. Mientras no se aleje mucho de ese entorno, no es de fiar la bajada...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Arreglado :ouch:
> 
> 
> Cárpatos: Investigando más por ahí, se habla de que muchos operadores cierran porque tienen miedo al dato de PMI de manufacturas de China de la semana que viene que tiene toda la pinta que bajará de 50. Otros hablan de que ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo *una super compra de puts en el strike 1.000 del S&P 500 vencimiento septiembre*. También se dice que ha influido negativamente el anuncio de que fuerzas de seguridad policiales rusas habían frustrado un intento de secuestro de un avión en el aeropuerto de Moscú. Para mí la razón de fondo, aunque puede que todo esto haya influido es la frustración de muchos largos que ven que no podemos con resistencia. Recuerdo que la zona de 1.085-1.095 era zona de compra para algunos hedge. Mientras no se aleje mucho de ese entorno, no es de fiar la bajada...



Mucha gente metiendo rumores de bajada.... ya sabemos que pasa entonces...


Son épocas estivales, es normal los laterales...:bla:


AL AH de SAN: (-0,38) NYSE: STD me sale inicio de impulso alcista por cruce entre SMA 50 y SMA200 por lo que una pista tenéis para la apertura del ibex.


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias 

El Euro se la está pegando, ahora pongo soportes, tengo problemas con la red 

Soporte en EUR/USD 1.298-1.30 resistencia zona de 1.306

*Hoy es un dia muy importante* 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A ver si comprasteis la bola de cristal en la misma tienda ienso:
> 
> Mulder, habrá que avisar a Tonuel para que vaya al banco?




Pues estoy pensando en ir... :S



Saludos :S


----------



## pyn (30 Jul 2010)

Una bajadita del 3-4% no creo que sea para sacar el cuchillo eh, que llevamos 2 semanas de subidas espectaculares (en el ibex). Esto es chichinabo.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy es el día hoy es el momento, vamos a ver la debacle en directo, aunque la espero más fuerte para la tarde que por la mañana.
> 
> Aten en corto a sus sobrinos hasta que veamos el desenlace





hoy tenemos PIB en el menú... 8:


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Moody´s dice que España probablemente perderá su triple A - 30/07/10 - 2349439 - elEconomista.es


----------



## jam14 (30 Jul 2010)

Y de repente... 

El viento ya no es dueño de nada. ::

GAMESA( MCE: GAM.MC / ISIN ES0143416115 )
Última transacción: 6,93 € 
Hora de cotización: 09:49 
Cambio: 0,68*(-8,90%)*


----------



## Interesado (30 Jul 2010)

Yo no cantaría victoria tan pronto. Empecemos por perder los 10300 con claridad y después ya veremos eso de los 3k.


----------



## Violator (30 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy es el día hoy es el momento, vamos a ver la debacle en directo, aunque la espero más fuerte para la tarde que por la mañana.
> 
> Aten en corto a sus sobrinos hasta que veamos el desenlace



Mulder, pregunta tonta, ¿te basas en algo concreto?, ¿cómo has llegado a esa conclusión?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

Violator dijo:


> Mulder, pregunta tonta, ¿te basas en algo concreto?, ¿cómo has llegado a esa conclusión?



Ciclos lunares.

Pero vamos, el se refiere al ESPE, no al Ibex, (o eso dice él cuando el Ibex no hace lo que el ha dicho y el ESPE sí...)


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

Veo mucho infiel en este hilo...


----------



## Violator (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ciclos lunares.
> 
> Pero vamos, el se refiere al ESPE, no al Ibex, (o eso dice él cuando el Ibex no hace lo que el ha dicho y el ESPE sí...)



 Ciclos lunares, demonios, debí haberlo supuesto antes. 
Yo pensaba que utilizaba una palantir pero gracias por aclararlo Luca.


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Buenos días por la mañana. 

A ver si podemos empezar a operar un poquito.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

Violator dijo:


> Ciclos lunares, demonios, debí haberlo supuesto antes.
> Yo pensaba que utilizaba una palantir pero gracias por aclararlo Luca.



No es coña, el día 27 era luna llena, y el dijo megaguano del 27 al 30


Creo que es más interesante ver qué dice sobre el lunes...

De todas maneras, hoy es viernes, dia de vender y nos vemos el lunes (sobre todo en USA) así que tampoco sería raro ver bajaditas (estadísticamente casi siempre las hay)

Lo que da respeto son los murciélagos que veo en el EUR/USD


Por cierto pollastre, no has contestado a mi petición de que me invites a tu piscina


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Buenos días por la mañana.
> 
> A ver si podemos empezar a operar un poquito.




Buenas horas para levantarse... pero se ha perdido lo mejor... porque ya estamos en los 10500... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenas horas para levantarse... pero se ha perdido lo mejor... porque ya estamos en los 10500... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Si es que no se os puede dejar un rato solos, se despista una y le dais la vuelta al chiringuito.:no:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenas horas para levantarse... pero se ha perdido lo mejor... porque ya estamos en los 10500... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Hay empresas de trading que el horario es de 10:00 a 19:00

Por ejemplo: Pristine trading


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Situación de mi gráfico, mínimos decrecientes toda la mañana y ahora mismo intentando romper una resistencia.

Así que preparados....


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hay empresas de trading que el horario es de 10:00 a 19:00
> 
> Por ejemplo: Pristine trading




los buenos hedge operan las 24 horas...


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

Gamesa quiere llevarse hoy un certified de los buenos... )


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hay empresas de trading que el horario es de 10:00 a 19:00
> 
> Por ejemplo: Pristine trading



Operar a primerisima hora es una loteria.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> gamesa quiere llevarse hoy un certified de los buenos... )



sï... -10%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

ABG copia a ibex...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

Violator dijo:


> Mulder, pregunta tonta, ¿te basas en algo concreto?, ¿cómo has llegado a esa conclusión?



Con mis sistemas de timing.

Ya se que es como no decir nada pero es la pura verdad


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No es coña, el día 27 era luna llena, y el dijo megaguano del 27 al 30
> 
> 
> Creo que es más interesante ver qué dice sobre el lunes...
> ...



Yo ahora estoy en BCN, pero con el ritmo que voy cogiendo, como te invite pollastre, dónde caben 2...


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Primer nivel 10525-10595

Tienen ganas de bajar, como dice Mulder, si esta tarde se deja de actuar en largos nos vamos a 10.300.

Lo único que consiguen las entradas de largos es que esto no se derrumbe. Como esto se mantenga mucho rato, se deja caer la cotización.


----------



## javso (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> sï... -10%



Cae un 65% su beneficio... esto lo sabían los mamones de Gamesa, por eso hicieron el "dividendo flexible". Como han timado a los accionistas. COntentos deben estar los que hayan cambiado el dinero por papeles.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

El SAN está haciendo bajar el chulibex a base de bien


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Vamos a ir saliendo poco a poco, veremos a ver si esto quiere caer de verdad. Dejamos alguna abierta por si hay giro.

Queda claro que están sujetando a esto por encima de 10500. 

Se mantienen niveles. Ampliaremos posiciones en el nivel de entrada.

O nos crujen o nos hacemos ricos.


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa deja de meter largos, que aqui queremos guano :baba:

Mulder, de momento un 10, eso si para que salgas a hombros por la puerta grande, necesitas que Tonuel certifique el indice con un -5%


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

El E-Mini tiene soporte actualmente en 1090-91 resistencia en en 1098 


Salu2


----------



## Taxidermista (30 Jul 2010)

El hostión del EURUSD posee una cierta belleza simétrica respecto al subidón de ayer.


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cordobesa deja de meter largos, que aqui queremos guano :baba:
> 
> Mulder, de momento un 10, eso si para que salgas a hombros por la puerta grande, necesitas que Tonuel certifique el indice con un -5%



Da igual, aunque los operadores deshagan posiciones largas esto no se mueve, alguien esta metiendo pasta para que no caiga. El problema es si tendrá suficiente.
Los largos se están desanimando, hay una fuerte presión vendedora.


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Da igual, aunque los operadores deshagan posiciones largas esto no se mueve, alguien esta metiendo pasta para que no caiga. El problema es si tendrá suficiente.
> Los largos se están desanimando, hay una fuerte presión vendedora.



Los chicos del botas


----------



## crisis? (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los chicos del botas



Pues el banquito del botas se está hostiando que no veas...


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Da igual, aunque los operadores deshagan posiciones largas esto no se mueve, alguien esta metiendo pasta para que no caiga. El problema es si tendrá suficiente.
> Los largos se están desanimando, hay una fuerte presión vendedora.





contra el BCE y su maquinita teneis poco que hacer...


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los chicos del botas



Puede que tengan órdenes de más arriba? Ya sabéis por lo de el sentimiento económico general.:ouch:

De momento nos están haciendo un favor, pero cuando abran los americanos y se den cuenta de la jugada, se van a merendar en dos movimientos al guapo que esté dentro.


----------



## pyn (30 Jul 2010)

Debianita tú has contratado un ETF inverso del ibex ¿no? Tengo una duda, qué ocurre con el tema dividendos? se descuenta? suelen ir paralelos a los índices? es decir el que tú llevas si el ibex baja un 2% el ETF baja un 2% también?

Gracias!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/6tbatmanqp


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Debianita tú has contratado un ETF inverso del ibex ¿no? Tengo una duda, qué ocurre con el tema dividendos? se descuenta? suelen ir paralelos a los índices? es decir el que tú llevas si el ibex baja un 2% el ETF baja un 2% también?
> 
> Gracias!



Sip 8: cuanto el guarribex estaba en 10750 y no lo pienso soltar hasta ver los 7k minimo. Bueno... si se va al guano rapido, es decir, si en semanas está a 8k realizo plusvis :baba:

Respondiendo a tus preguntas: si el ibex baja un 2% el etf inverso sube un 2% (aprox, 1.98, etc...) El tema de dividendos no lo tengo muy claro, el etf inverso es con dividendos, es decir penaliza, pero como cuando reparten dividendos lo descuentan de la cotización ... ienso: quizas Nico o CP nos lo aclaren ellos dominan más el tema de los ETF


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/6tbatmanqp




si pone usted la de 30 minutos verá que estamos en niveles del dia 28... 



cogiendo carrerilla...


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> si pone usted la de 30 minutos verá que estamos en niveles del dia 28...
> 
> 
> 
> cogiendo carrerilla...



Muy ilustrativo

Mi gráfico de SP baja a los 1095. Está en mínimos ¿Seguirán aguantando aquí?


----------



## Nico (30 Jul 2010)

En efecto. Al mantener simetría (inversa) con la evolución de IBEX, al abonarse los dividendos la cotización de la acción suele bajar en proporción y el ETF sube (compensando el efecto del pago de dividendos).

Sin embargo no tomes lo que te digo de un modo absoluto porque la información sobre el ETF en la web de Bankinter no es todo lo amplia que debería ser.


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

http://www.lyxoretf.es/fileadmin/user_upload/ETF/ES/Fichas_Lyxor_ETFs/Lyxor_ETF_Ibex35.pdf

El ETF replica el índice descontados los dividendos (price return). Por esto motivo, el ETF puede tener una rentabilidad superior a la del índice de referencia (benchmark) antes de la fecha ex-date (día en que el ETF reparte
el dividendo que puede incluir en su cotización), como consecuencia de los dividendos; y por el contrario, también puede tener una rentabilidad inferior al índice "price return" después de la fecha ex-date debido a las
comisiones de gestión. El inversor puede medir la eficiencia de la gestión de Lyxor utilizando la rentabilidad medida entre las dos últimas fechas ex-date, para evitar esta distorsión.
La evolución del índice de referencia ha sido calculada de modo que se pueda permitir la comparación con el ETF durante el mismo periodo, habiendo cambiado las normas de cálculo del valor liquidativo. El índice de
referencia que replica un Lyxor ETF puede ser volátil, y si el Lyxor ETF cotiza en una divisa distinta a la del índice de referencia, existe riesgo divisa (calculado en la tabla anterior). Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan
rentabilidades futuras. La inversión en los Lyxor ETFs conlleva cierto tipo de riesgos. Con los Lyxor ETFs el inversor asume los riesgos del mercado (movimiento favorable o desfavorable del índice de referencia), riesgo de
contrapartida y puede tener riesgo divisa. Se recomienda que el inversor consulte el Folleto Completo


----------



## pyn (30 Jul 2010)

Gracias a los 2 por la info, si es que sois la polla.


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

El 10525 como podéis ver se ha convertido en un nivel clave.

De momento base del canal marcado en el sistema.


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Suspenderán Gamesa de cotización ... :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> El 10525 como podéis ver se ha convertido en un nivel clave.
> 
> De momento base del canal marcado en el sistema.




a las 14:30 vas a ver por donde se va el canal...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Venga chavales!!! hay que tumbar esto de una p.... vez coñe!!

Parece que os habeis relajado un poco.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

EUR/USD recuperando


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Venga chavales!!! hay que tumbar esto de una p.... vez coñe!!
> 
> Parece que os habeis relajado un poco.



Yo estoy dentro con todo el equipo 


Cárpatos: Atentado? Tres empleados de la embajada de EEUU en Francia están siendo tratados por posible envenenamiento tras abrir una carta

Estoy convencido que se inventarán algo para armar un sarao con Irán, sino al tiempo ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro con todo el equipo
> 
> 
> Cárpatos: Atentado? Tres empleados de la embajada de EEUU en Francia están siendo tratados por posible envenenamiento tras abrir una carta
> ...



Eso puede explicar los extraños picos del petróleo...


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

el euro recupera el 1,30... me parece que hoy no voy a ir al banco...ienso:


veremos si tengo que ir el lunes... )


Saludos ::


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Joder el yuro, cual viagra ha recuperado. Que dia mas raro, o sera cosa mia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> el euro recupera el 1,30... me parece que hoy no voy a ir al banco...ienso:
> 
> 
> veremos si tengo que ir el lunes... )
> ...



Papito luca dijo hace días de corregir por el murciélago alrededor de 1,28...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

Telefonica anticipa Ibex... pero el SAN pesa...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

Un crack del trabajo me ha pasado un superchicharro, su nombre en clave es capitán chicharro:

Pacific Ethanol Inc: NASDAQEIX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

Bueno, me piro a Puerto Banús chavales....

Pasadlo bien.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Un crack del trabajo me ha pasado un superchicharro, su nombre en clave es capitán chicharro:
> 
> Pacific Ethanol Inc: NASDAQEIX quotes & news - Google Finance





mételo todo...


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, me piro a Puerto Banús chavales....




si vas con tu coche puede que des el cante... ienso:



Saludos )


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> si vas con tu coche puede que des el cante... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



No, mejor alquilo un AMG ya allí como tú me enseñaste...


----------



## Rapier (30 Jul 2010)

Telecinco se pegó ayer un buen batacazo, ¿Cómo veis comprar acciones de T5? ¿Compro ahora o espero por si caen más?


----------



## Claca (30 Jul 2010)

*PIB USA*

_+2,4 % ligeramente peor de lo esperado (2,5%), pero Goldman había pronosticado el 2 % y el whisper number iba por ahí con lo cual muchos operadores lo verán hasta bueno_

_PIB provisional del segundo trimestre +2,4 % cuando se esperaba +2,5 %, el anterior se deja finalmente en +3,7%

Deflactor +1,8% muy por encima del +1 % esperado. 

Gastos del consumidor +1,6% desde el +1,9% anterior

Inversiones en negocios +17% desde el +7,8% anterior y ojo mayor inversión en equipamiento y software con eñ +21,9% desde 1997. 

Inversiones en viviendas +27,9% mayor subida desde 1983

Exportaciones +10,3 %, importaciones +28,8% mayor subida desde 1984. 

Inventarios suben 75.700 millones con lo cual aportan 1,05 puntos porcentuales del total de la subida. 

El titular de la cifra es una décima peor de lo esperado, pero no creo que el dato sea demasiado malo en absoluto. Hay algunas subpartidas que han mejorado mucho, como inversión en bienes de capital, y lo de que los inventarios iban a aportar mucho ya se sabía. 

Para mí es un dato neutral, y si el mercado lo quiere usar para bajar es ya por que le da igual lo que salga, porque no es un mal dato. El consumidor más flojo, pero esto también se sabía._


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

ale chavales... a tomar por culo el guano... :ouch:



Saludos :ouch:


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Esto va pa'bajo  el PIB parece que no ha sentado muy bien :baba: . Como vienen los futuros usanos :XX:

Mulder usted se merece un aplauso :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ale chavales... a tomar por culo el guano... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :ouch:




Tenga fe


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Tenga fe




caer un 2% es de pobres... :cook:


y el euro...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> caer un 2% es de pobres... :cook:
> 
> 
> y el euro...



Yo quiero maaaaaas, que estoy corta en IBEX y en eur/usd


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo quiero maaaaaas, que estoy corta en IBEX y en eur/usd




Antipatriota! Tenga paciencia a que abrán los gusanos, entonces tendremos otro tanto


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Antipatriota! Tenga paciencia a que abrán los gusanos, entonces tendremos otro tanto



Necesito bajar hasta los 3000 para que mi cuenta vuelva al color verde.


----------



## Interesado (30 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Necesito bajar hasta los 3000 para que mi cuenta vuelva al color verde.



Cuantas veces habré dicho yo eso.... ::

CP, tienes un MP.


----------



## Taxidermista (30 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo quiero maaaaaas, que estoy corta en IBEX y en eur/usd



Apetece entrarle corto al €/$ a ver si continua esa corrección.


----------



## Claca (30 Jul 2010)

A ver, sobre lo que comenté ayer del exceso de cortos entre nuestras filas (por nuestras me refiero a los peques):







Un gráfico del VIX. Tras no poder con la MM200 sería lógico que buscase la MM50 que coincide con el techo de la hipotética cuña que parece estar formándose. La subida del VIX y, por lo tanto, de la volatilidad, implicaría caídas como la que hoy estamos viendo, pero, llegados a la resistencia, el movimiento más probable sería a la baja nuevamente, lo cual entrañaría subidas en el SP500 y cia (y con margen, cabe decir)

¿Cómo encajarían esto los índices? ¡Dios mío, pero si estamos en resistencia! ¿Significa eso que nos vamos a los 17.000? Claro que no.

En el IBEX:







Este gráfico ilustra una idea, pero no es, ni mucho menos, un pronóstico. En él vemos la estructura que está utilizando el precio para subir, hasta ahora respetada desde finales de junio. El probable movimiento del VIX encajaría en este escenario a la perfección. Así pues, mientras la cotización se mantenga cómoda dentro de esas líneas, a los cortos hay que aplicarles un stop profit. Al mismo tiempo tenemos también señales sólidas para abrir cortos si la cosa se sale de madre.

Como decía, somos muchos los peques que vamos cortos y eso no es bueno en absoluto para que haya guano. No sería de extrañar que hicieran algo similar a lo propuesto en este mensaje. Ahí queda eso, por si las moscas. Es un condicional, pero un condicional que puede evitar culos de mandril, no está de más tenerlo en cuenta ¿no?


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Mi Sp adelantado está cinco puntos por debajo. 1090.

Mejora a 1093

De momento estamos fuera.

El mínimo que ha hecho ha sido 1088


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Mi Sp adelantado está cinco puntos por debajo. 1090.



El canal de la tendencia alcista desde junio está sobre los 1085-1086 contado...

Saludos...

PD: Ayer máximo 1115, MM200 1114. Edito para decir que la MM200 en el S&P es V-I-T-A-L, miraros un gráfico de LP y veréis lo importante que es...


----------



## Misterio (30 Jul 2010)

Como salga mal el PMI de Chicago a lo mejor tenemos rojo oscuro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

El SAN está jugando con el canal alcista creado desde mínimos de junio, en el Ibex pasaría sobre los 9600... :8:

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya bandazos da el Stoxx a estas horas sin haber salido ningún dato aun.


----------



## jcfdez (30 Jul 2010)

pero alguien ya lo sabe...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Vaya bandazos da el Stoxx a estas horas sin haber salido ningún dato aun.



Han pegado un arreón arriba muy fuerte antes de las 16:00h... solo puede significar una cosa... )

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Han pegado un arreón arriba muy fuerte antes de las 16:00h... solo puede significar una cosa... )
> 
> Saludos...



Estoy notando una manipulación bastante alta en el Stoxx durante esta semana, aunque no en el S&P.


----------



## jcfdez (30 Jul 2010)

Esto es de verguenza!!! Han saltado los indices hacia arriba 1 minuto antes de darse el dato...joder con la info privilegiada.


----------



## Misterio (30 Jul 2010)

> PMI de Chicago.	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> 62,3 mucho mejor esperado



Se jodio el guano?


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El canal de la tendencia alcista desde junio está sobre los 1085-1086 contado...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Ayer máximo 1115, MM200 1114. Edito para decir que la MM200 en el S&P es V-I-T-A-L, miraros un gráfico de LP y veréis lo importante que es...




Bien visto como siempre 


Salu2


----------



## jcfdez (30 Jul 2010)

En 5 minutos hay otro dato...a ver que hacen ahora.


----------



## Misterio (30 Jul 2010)

También ha salido bueno el dato del consumidor.


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Los bandazos que me pegan los gráficos no los veía desde hace unos meses.

El SP adelantado vuelve arriba a los 1095

Y por consiguiente volvemos a los 10500.

Ahora empieza la partida de verdad.

Pasamos a 1097


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes
A pesar de los datos caerán
Es lo que toca,aunque den un rodeo.
S2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Bien visto como siempre
> 
> Salu2



En ese entorno 1085-86/1080 se debate otra vez la continuación de la tendencia, viendo los indicadores parece que para abajo, pero vaya usted a saber! 

El Ibex de tan rápido que ha subido, se ha dejado un mini-gap en 10438-10453...

Saludos...

PD: Otro movimiento salta stops antes del dato... )
PD2: Como lo ves Carvil? romperemos los 1080... ?


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

¿Y ya está? ¿Este es el guano? Pues vaya...


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> A pesar de los datos caerán
> Es lo que toca,aunque den un rodeo.
> S2



Como dices se esperaba un recorte en los niveles de 10700/800 sobre un 5%. 

Nos hemos quedado cortos, de momento. Edito para no crear confusión (Me refiero que no hemos llegado a los esperados 10.300)

El euro/dólar mejora 1.3020 el mínimo 1.2978, máximo 1.3093

SP adelantado 1098


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jul 2010)

Yo tb sigo sin ver esa GRAN COSA que iba a pasar en el SP hoy...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo tb sigo sin ver esa GRAN COSA que iba a pasar en el SP hoy...



No tienes fe, y sin fe, no puedes ver nada...
Hay que ser un ser de luz.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jul 2010)

Estoy de vacacioneeeeeeeeees.

Un saludo a todo el mundo, no escribo en el hilo (porque si lo hago me paso el día entero aquí), pero lo leo siempre.


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

1099,25.... deberíamos tener una ventanita donde os pusiera las cifras que me va soltando el gráfico, no da tiempo a mostraros las variaciones.


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En ese entorno 1085-86/1080 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************1085-86/1080******end_of_the_skype_highlighting se debate otra vez la continuación de la tendencia, viendo los indicadores parece que para abajo, pero vaya usted a saber!
> 
> El Ibex de tan rápido que ha subido, se ha dejado un mini-gap en 10438-10453...
> 
> ...



Yo me pondría largo, ahora comento más.


Salu2


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Yo me pondría largo, ahora comento más.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Algunas llevan unos minutos en largo:ouch:

Por cierto mi gráfico toca los 1100


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Habemus rebote. Esto de los gringos no tiene nombre, un dia los mas peores y al dia siguiente todo buenisimo oye.

Menuda puta mierda.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

A punto de cerrar gap en el S&P, a ver que hacemos ahí... por abajo tengo dos en el contado sin cerrar en este mes... 1069 y 1028... )


----------



## Misterio (30 Jul 2010)

Paripé para comprar algo más barato.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Estoy de vacacioneeeeeeeeees.
> 
> Un saludo a todo el mundo, no escribo en el hilo (porque si lo hago me paso el día entero aquí), pero lo leo siempre.



Pues pásate más que se te echa de menos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

Desde luego se están pasando un rato ultimamente con los manejos raros. En fin, todavía queda mucha sesión y aun creo que lo tirarán, hoy es viernes y final de mes, no hay mejor configuración para una bajada diaria.

Y si quieren tirarlo lo harán con una facilidad pasmosa, de todas formas todos los índices siguen en rojo.


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Algunas llevan unos minutos en largo:ouch:
> 
> Por cierto mi gráfico toca los 1100




Yo llevaba unas horas corto y unos minutos largo 8:


Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego se están pasando un rato ultimamente con los manejos raros. En fin, todavía queda mucha sesión y aun creo que lo tirarán, hoy es viernes y final de mes, no hay mejor configuración para una bajada diaria.
> 
> Y si quieren tirarlo lo harán con una facilidad pasmosa, de todas formas todos los índices siguen en rojo.



Mulder, espero que se cumpla lo que has venido diciendo este mes como agua de mayo. En lo que te llevo siguiendo has hecho pleno al 15 y me inspiras credibilidad asi que al toro!!

Feliz fin de mes.


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

Un cierre en el S&P contado de un gap igual o superior a 12 puntos en el dia, es una señal muy alcista para el medio plazo

Y el wano hoy era 1060, en mi opinión, lo demás no sirve.


Salu2


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Primer nivel 10525-10595
> 
> Tienen ganas de bajar, como dice Mulder, si esta tarde se deja de actuar en largos nos vamos a 10.300.
> 
> Lo único que consiguen las entradas de largos es que esto no se derrumbe. Como esto se mantenga mucho rato, se deja caer la cotización.



A ver si llegamos ya al primer nivel...se está haciendo de rogar


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

A USA no le quitarán la AAA pero esto parece peor que el mapa de nuestras comunidades:

States' Budget Gaps - The Wall Street Journal Online - Interactive Graphics


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Joder el SP ya esta casi plano. Jur jur.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A USA no le quitarán la AAA pero esto parece peor que el mapa de nuestras comunidades:
> 
> States' Budget Gaps - The Wall Street Journal Online - Interactive Graphics



Joder, california esta en necrosis ya ::


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder el SP ya esta casi plano. Jur jur.



El gráfico lo tengo ya en casi 1102.

Pega un nuevo recorte a la resistencia actual 1100,25 y arriba de nuevo


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto al timing creo que veremos cosas importantes a partir del día 27 y, sobre todo, *el día 30 ocurrirá algo gordo*, pero que muy gordo.
> 
> Y sé que esta vez voy a acertar, ese día no será manipulable.
> 
> Vayan poniéndose el casco. No contestaré preguntas acerca de esto, así que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.



Ha ocurrido entonces eso tan GORDO? Se puede saber ahora ya que es/era?


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Desde luego no se está reflejando en las cotizaciones, pero hoy hay mucho movimiento, y realmente han sujetado la cotización a medio día.

La tarde es muy larga y tal como se comporta USA puede haber un movimiento considerable.


----------



## @@strom (30 Jul 2010)

Como aguantan en Usa la media móvil de 200 sesiones, solo hay que ver a intel.
Tremenda lucha entre los indices y el vix con dicha media.
Que interesante.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ha ocurrido entonces eso tan GORDO? Se puede saber ahora ya que es/era?



Cuando se termine la sesión a las 22 lo comentamos. De todas formas yo no se nunca qué es lo que va a pasar, pero mis señales me dicen que pasará algo.


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Como aguantan en Usa la media móvil de 200 sesiones, solo hay que ver a intel.
> Tremenda lucha entre los indices y el vix con dicha media.
> Que interesante.



Hoy es un día de los que crean afición, y una sesión para dar una clase magistral.

Gráfico en 1103...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Vaya pepinazo que han pegado madre de dios...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

¡Pero esto que es!
¡PERO ESTO QUE ES!


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Trileria en estado puro, si parpadean se lo pierden :Aplauso:


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

POR FINNNN toco el nivel.

Se empiezan a calcular nuevos niveles.

(Solo queda colgado un 10820 en el sistema)

Por mucho que por detrás te estén diciendo, confía, aguanta que el sistema es fiable y si el nivel persiste hay que tocarlo....pero el acongojo lo llevas siempre.

Por cierto el gráfico ha hecho un máximo en 1105,50, el real se ha quedado en 1104.


----------



## @@strom (30 Jul 2010)

Echar una ojeada a las de semis usa.
MOt, txn , intc y el propio índice $sox. 
Es tremendo ver como vuelven a rebotar desde la media rojita de ayer8:.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

simpre nos quedará gamesa... :ouch:



:: -12,43% ::



Saludos )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

Corto 10570... el 10600contado se atraganta... Stop ajustadito, a la mínima protejo comisiones...

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Bueno esto ha marcado el nuevo canal. 40 minutos para ver si sacamos algo más. El fin de semana mejor en liquidez.


----------



## Claca (30 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Un cierre en el S&P contado de un gap igual o superior a 12 puntos en el dia, es una señal muy alcista para el medio plazo
> 
> Y el wano hoy era 1060, en mi opinión, lo demás no sirve.
> 
> ...



¿Medio plazo? ¿Y en niveles cómo lo ves?

Mi visión de lo que ocurre en perspectiva es lo siguiente:







Creo que ahí nos jugamos el LP, por eso los índices andan tan nerviosos últimamente.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

y el ECRI haciendo amigos... :S



Saludos :S


----------



## @@strom (30 Jul 2010)

8:


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> y el ECRI haciendo amigos... :S
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Pues si, el semanal sube de 120,7 a 121,1 y el anualizado baja de -10,5% a -10,7%.


----------



## @@strom (30 Jul 2010)

8:


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> 8:



este gráfico ya pinta mejor... ienso:


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Ojo los cortos que esto marca por encima de 10600


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto 10570... el 10600contado se atraganta... Stop ajustadito, a la mínima protejo comisiones...
> 
> Saludos...



Fuera en 10510...

Edito: No lo había visto, pero gracias por los avisos Cordobesa, y dale recuerdos a Fran cuando le veas...


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Jul 2010)

parece que los cortos están ginetys... 8:


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> parece que los cortos están ginetys... 8:



Solo las gacelas, yo estoy muy tranquilo. Tarde o temprano tendremos guano del bueno 8: y yo estoy dentro con todo lo gordo :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Solo las gacelas, yo estoy muy tranquilo. Tarde o temprano tendremos guano del bueno 8: y yo estoy dentro con todo lo gordo :XX:



Yo también sigo corta, de momento no me apeo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

Fijaros en gráficas de 1' en el Ibex, lo que han hecho a las 15:43, 16:05, 16:31 y 16:43. 
Son 4 movimientos rapidísimos al alza, para enganchar a osos despistados... Más o menos de 40-60 puntos...

Lo acaban de volver a hacer a las 17:03...

Saludos...


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Jul 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Libres de Hungría, primero Vettel, segundo Alonso, tercero Webber y cuarto Massa




:: ¿pero qué es esta mierda...? 



¿radio marca...? ::


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también sigo corta, de momento no me apeo.



Como te va por el forex? A mi me está tentando ienso: estas vacaciones me pondré a estudiarlo 8:


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Medio plazo? ¿Y en niveles cómo lo ves?
> 
> Mi visión de lo que ocurre en perspectiva es lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




En mi opinión hay un alto porcentaje de posibilidades de hacer un nuevo máximo anual en Agosto.

Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Como te va por el forex? A mi me está tentando ienso: estas vacaciones me pondré a estudiarlo 8:



Ya he cerrado el corto, bastante bien. (1,3014-1,3082)


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2010)

DJI stockástico amagando.
Cruzando los deditos de los pies


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2010)

carvil dijo:


> En mi opinión hay un alto porcentaje de posibilidades de hacer un nuevo máximo anual en Agosto.
> 
> Salu2



Hablas del S&P, no...? ::


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hablas del S&P, no...? ::



Decir el S&P es como decir todos los indices


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2010)

Roooojoooo!!
Slurp!!
Me voy a dejar a mis churris en el chalete.
Este finde estoy de Rodriguez.Que peligro...
Chao


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Roooojoooo!!
> Slurp!!





que alguien le de una pastillita a este hombre...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Roooojoooo!!
> Slurp!!



¿Sigues corto?


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> que alguien le de una pastillita a este hombre...




¿Otra?Serían muchas.
Gracias de todos modos

Edit: DJI patapoff


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Jul 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Otra?Serían muchas.
> Gracias de todos modos



de nada... me preocupaba por usted... 8:


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

La virgen que ostion!!!


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Tonuel, ha tocado algo?

:XX:

Mulder, como está su PC hoy? El fin de sesión y la robasta prometen ser interesantes ienso: Tendremos que montar un cluster para que la cosa vaya más rápida 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, ha tocado algo?
> 
> :XX:



Más bien se está tocando él...


----------



## Cordobesa (30 Jul 2010)

Buen fin de semana a todos, interesante el cierre de hoy en USA


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, ha tocado algo?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> Mulder, como está su PC hoy? El fin de sesión y la robasta prometen ser interesantes ienso: Tendremos que montar un cluster para que la cosa vaya más rápida 8:



Venga, pongo yo las mother que tengo unas cuantas aqui en casa. Son para PIII pero algo es algo, muchos pocos hacen un mucho.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jul 2010)

Cómo me gustaría mover tanto volumen que mis profecías se autocumplieran...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

Es curioso, desde el viernes pasado todas las caidas del Stoxx acaban en 2707, esa es la resistencia clave en este índice, pasarla sería muy mala señal.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, ha tocado algo?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> Mulder, como está su PC hoy? El fin de sesión y la robasta prometen ser interesantes ienso: Tendremos que montar un cluster para que la cosa vaya más rápida 8:



No hace falta tanto, lo que ocurre es que usar una misma máquina (algo vieja ya) para alimentar la BB.DD. y para las cosas de usuario no es muy recomendable.

Tengo otra aquí que es más vieja todavía pero la quería solo para alimentar la BB.DD. y mi ordenador normal para las cosas de usuario que sería lo lógico. También tengo proyectado cambiar el sistema a algo que se recupere mucho mejor ante fallos y demás vicisitudes, además de mejorar otras historias como el tema de los vencimientos y demás, pero bueno de momento tampoco tira tan mal, es todo por comodidad.


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Si lo desea, tengo un servidor en internet con IP pública, dominio .. podria usted guardar alli su BBDD :baba: y sus programas :baba: :baba:


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Venga, pongo yo las mother que tengo unas cuantas aqui en casa. Son para PIII pero algo es algo, muchos pocos hacen un mucho.





Mulder dijo:


> Tengo otra aquí que es más vieja todavía pero la quería solo para alimentar la BB.DD. y mi ordenador normal para las cosas de usuario que sería lo lógico.





yo tengo un E6750 y una placa con el X48 guardados en un armario... por si le sirven... 8:



Pero usted lo que necesita es un i7 860 o similar... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Lo que necesitamos es acceso a los sistemas de BME :XX: se iban a enterar

update ibex set price=0.1 where value='SAN' ;

:XX:


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

Yo no jugaria con el botas... 8:


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> También tengo proyectado cambiar el sistema a algo que se recupere mucho mejor ante fallos y demás vicisitudes, además de mejorar otras historias como el tema de los vencimientos y demás, pero bueno de momento tampoco tira tan mal, es todo por comodidad.




Con lo que gana usted con la bolsa ya podría estirarse un poco... ienso:


porque lo que utiliza ahora ya no chuta ni con overclock extremo... )


Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si lo desea, tengo un servidor en internet con IP pública, dominio .. podria usted guardar alli su BBDD :baba: y sus programas :baba: :baba:



Tiene ud. un MP.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Con lo que gana usted con la bolsa ya podría estirarse un poco... ienso:
> 
> porque lo que utiliza ahora ya no chuta ni con overclock extremo... )
> 
> Saludos )



Es el calor del verano y el montón de suciedad que hay dentro de mi ordenador 

Por lo demás soy bastante consolero, pero a veces me toca arrancar programas gordos, además tengo miedo de upgradear el sistema por si fallara algo.

edito: por ejemplo, con la última versión de Ubuntu no he conseguido que mi programa de gráficos compilara.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Sigues corto?



Si 
Dejadme hacer las maletas tranquilo.XD


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

- Hasta las 13 no han hecho absolutamente ningún movimiento.
- A esa hora se han puesto a vender hasta las 14:30
- A las 14 se han puesto a comprar hasta las 16:20.
- A las 16:20 se han puesto a vender hasta el final con alguna compra aislada.
- En subasta han comprado.

Parece que están muy compradores, siguen sin hacer movimientos de venta, así que las bajadas siguen pareciendo un paripé, al menos las de la mañana, por la tarde si han vendido con algo de fuerza, aunque esperan gap al alza para el lunes, pero no me fio, el movimiento de subasta me ha parecido un poco falso y hecho para despistar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jul 2010)

incomiiing!


----------



## EL_LIMITE (30 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos, sigo todos vuestros comentarios desde casa, detrás de la barrera como digo yo, apenas participo porque todavía me queda mucho que aprender de todo el peazzzzzzo equipo que hay por aquí pero voy aprendiendo poquito a poquito. ¿ Es posible que Mulder se refiriera a la noticia que acaba de publicar hace poco en los diarios economicos de nuestro país?... . En ella se menciona que las previsiones fiscales no son creibles para Spain, podría haber sido este el elemento correctivo del IBEX en el día de hoy, esta claro que lo han sacado cuando han querido, ya con el mercado cerrado pero como afectará esto de cara al próximo lunes....

Fuentes:

*Expansion:* El FMI prevé una recuperación "frágil y débil" para la economía de España
http://www.expansion.com/2010/07/30/economia/1280505929.html
*Cinco días:* El FMI urge a España a tener objetivos fiscales "creíbles"
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...iscales-creibles/20100730cdscdseco_23/cdseco/
*Cotizalia:* El FMI resta credibilidad a las previsiones fiscales del Gobierno español: "debería ser más creíble"
http://www.cotizalia.com/noticias/r...fiscales-gobierno-espanol-20100730-55974.html


Saludos


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Malditos gusanos!!! take it easy my friends, guano is near


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Por si le interesa a alguien os dejo esto, cuanto menos inquietante:



> Infiltrada...en el foro de Marc Vidal..nos deja esto..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, andaran los yankis de caceria o van en serio...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2010)

Que carajo le pasa a los americanos, dios mio se ponen pepones y todo ::


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jul 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, sigo todos vuestros comentarios desde casa, detrás de la barrera como digo yo, apenas participo porque todavía me queda mucho que aprender de todo el peazzzzzzo equipo que hay por aquí pero voy aprendiendo poquito a poquito. ¿ Es posible que Mulder se refiriera a la noticia que acaba de publicar hace poco en los diarios economicos de nuestro país?... . En ella se menciona que las previsiones fiscales no son creibles para Spain, podría haber sido este el elemento correctivo del IBEX en el día de hoy, esta claro que lo han sacado cuando han querido, ya con el mercado cerrado pero como afectará esto de cara al próximo lunes....
> 
> Fuentes:
> 
> ...



Mulder se refiere al SP, no al mercado nacional.... y a 5 min de cierre, en verde, así que estamos expectantes...
Edit: cerrado SP + 0,01%... veremos que es eso TAN GORDO, que nos tiene a todos intrigados y expectantes.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Edit: cerrado SP + 0,01%... veremos que es eso TAN GORDO, que nos tiene a todos intrigados y expectantes.



Mulder, QUEREMOS DE SABER
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2010)

lo gordo es el subidon del 0.01%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, QUEREMOS DE SABER
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Bueno...

La verdad es que finalmente no ha habido guano tal y como yo dije...

El lunes veremos qué pasa...

Me hace gracia que cuando mulder falla le aplaudis...::

Me ausentaré todo el mes de agosto.

Sean felices


PS: Reco para Agosto:

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:MPEL

Precio objetivo 4,40


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno...
> 
> La verdad es que finalmente no ha habido guano tal y como yo dije...
> 
> ...



No te piques, Lucarrrrlllll, ahora te aplaudo a ti también.
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

El aplauso a Mulder es para que se anime a contarnos...

¡¡Pásalo bien en las vacaciones!!


----------



## debianita (30 Jul 2010)

Luca en su papel de bad cop  Nadie es perfecto lo importante es perfecionar el método 8:

Luca, disfruta de las holidays


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (31 Jul 2010)

Buenos días.

Los fines de semana suelo hacer varios análisis de índices y/o acciones en el blog.

Este fin de semana le ha tocado al Ibex, así que si le interesa a alguien por aquí dejo el enlace.

Análisis técnico completo del Ibex Futuro. | Opciones y Futuros

Es bastante extenso, con gráficos semanal, diario y de corto plazo (5m), así que me disculparéis que no lo ponga íntegro aquí.

Para los que no quieran leerlo completo, en resumen digo que hemos topado con una gran resistencia (en la que me he puestocorto vía puts) en la zona 10750-10800, y que quizás nos lleve aún más abajo.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2010)

A los buenos días!

Pues al final no pasó nada gordo y ya van un par de veces que me está ocurriendo esto, aunque desde luego no fue la clase de día que dejara indiferente a nadie. Lo que más me llama la atención obviando mi sistema de timing es que era un viernes, final de mes y se acaba en positivo, aunque en el S&P fue por un 0.01% y en el Stoxx por 0.07%, subidas bastante ridiculas.

De todas formas, como dije un día de esta semana al mercado le ocurre algo muy raro, esta semana se anunciaba bajista y sin embargo ha sido como mucho lateral: Stoxx +0.29%, S&P -0.05% y el Ibex +0.99%

El mercado está haciendo lo contrario de lo contrario de lo que se espera demasiadas veces, yo sigo pensando que estamos al borde del precipicio y nos vamos a ir muy abajo (crisis en W) pero parece que estén esperando al momento menos predecible para ello y sobre lo predecible también se encuentra el timing.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2010)

Mulder... agosto se presenta como el mes en el que renovaste tu hardware... y te pasaste a la alta frecuencia... 

para que te vayas refrescando la boca... )






ya sabes que hasta septiembre-octubre nada de nada... :no: tienes tiempo de cacharrear...


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (31 Jul 2010)

Güenos días a todos, pregunta de supermegagacela que no ha salido del corral a la jungla, cuando leo todos vuestros análisis o las de otros foros, veo que muchos trabajan con ProRealTime o VisualChart, me he metido en sus paginas y vale si hay versiones de demostración que duran 3 días o una semana pero realmente pagar 130 o más euros mensuales por un software de este tipo es necesario para vuestra actividad diaria ???. También he pensado que algunos intermediarios tienen sus propios gráficos gratuitos pero mucho más limitados tipo Inversis o Selfbank, éstos son fiables ??.
¿Hay algún software intereante y gratuito que te proporcione información en tiempo real, y encima para Mac? Creo que esto es pedir lo imposible pero os pregunto a vosotros conocedores del asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Jul 2010)

veo que mientras yo estoy de vacaciones mi dinero sigue trabajando


----------



## Taxidermista (31 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... agosto se presenta como el mes en el que renovaste tu hardware... y te pasaste a la alta frecuencia...
> 
> para que te vayas refrescando la boca... )



Ese entrañable carrito de la compra de Alternate, cuantos buenos ratos habremos pasado juntos...


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Güenos días a todos, pregunta de supermegagacela que no ha salido del corral a la jungla, cuando leo todos vuestros análisis o las de otros foros, veo que muchos trabajan con ProRealTime o VisualChart, me he metido en sus paginas y vale si hay versiones de demostración que duran 3 días o una semana pero realmente pagar 130 o más euros mensuales por un software de este tipo es necesario para vuestra actividad diaria ???. También he pensado que algunos intermediarios tienen sus propios gráficos gratuitos pero mucho más limitados tipo Inversis o Selfbank, éstos son fiables ??.
> ¿Hay algún software intereante y gratuito que te proporcione información en tiempo real, y encima para Mac? Creo que esto es pedir lo imposible pero os pregunto a vosotros conocedores del asunto.
> 
> Saludos.



Si usas Mac y eres capaz de compilar algo en puedes usar qtstalker, pero si no eres muy diestro no tendrás intradía.


----------



## Chupacabra (31 Jul 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Los fines de semana suelo hacer varios análisis de índices y/o acciones en el blog.
> 
> ...



Hola.

No tengo nada clara la situación. Por un lado, las bajadas no coinciden con lo que dice Cárpatos de que las instituciones estan compradoras.

Cita del dia 26 de Julio:


Cárpatos dijo:


> Las instituciones pasan al cierre del viernes a claramente alcistas. Ya lo iban rondando en los últimos días, pero el viernes ya el saldo es claramente comprador.



Ese día (el Viernes 23 de Julio), el S&P500 se movió entre los 1087 y los 1103 puntos. Ayer cerró en 1101 puntos.

Por el mismo motivo no veo claro el análisis de Mulder de que nos vayamos para abajo mientras las manos fuertes estan compradoras (si es que verdaderamente lo están).

Y por otro lado, hay un post interesante en el foro de kostarof: FORO DE KOSTAROF ::.: Mi idea de mercado actual

Básicamente dice que una bajada próxima sólo serviría para formar el hombro derecho de un hchi que nos llevaría más arriba.

En resumen, casi mejor jugárselo a cara o cruz. :rolleye:

Un saludo.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (1 Ago 2010)

Hola chupacabra.

Tienes razón en que el mercado está muy complicado.

Llevamos en un lateral desesperante desde hace bastante tiempo. Las resistencias en Mini SP y Eurostoxx están muy claras, así que si se rompen saldremos volando con razón o sin ella, y si se fracasa, podemos ir a los suelos del lateral y ahí ya veríamos.

Yo me muevo en gráficos de 5 minutos y en paz, con posiciones para el corto plazo. A medio no tengo nada clara la situación, así que toca esperar y ver a donde lo quieren llevar.


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Güenos días a todos, pregunta de supermegagacela que no ha salido del corral a la jungla, cuando leo todos vuestros análisis o las de otros foros, veo que muchos trabajan con ProRealTime o VisualChart, me he metido en sus paginas y vale si hay versiones de demostración que duran 3 días o una semana pero realmente pagar 130 o más euros mensuales por un software de este tipo es necesario para vuestra actividad diaria ???. También he pensado que algunos intermediarios tienen sus propios gráficos gratuitos pero mucho más limitados tipo Inversis o Selfbank, éstos son fiables ??.
> ¿Hay algún software intereante y gratuito que te proporcione información en tiempo real, y encima para Mac? Creo que esto es pedir lo imposible pero os pregunto a vosotros conocedores del asunto.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya es suficientemente duro el mercado de por sí, como para que alguien se plantee además afrontarlo sin las herramientas adecuadas. 

Si vas a operar en intradiario, meterte ahí con cualquier feed que no sea estrictamente realtime es como pretender asaltar un nido de ametralladoras, con una mano atada a la espalda y una 22 en la otra mano.

A veces tendemos a olvidar que los mercados son un trabajo, no ya como otro cualquiera, sino mucho más exigente. Como tal, requiere de herramientas de calidad para poder realizarse con cierta seguridad.

¿Irías tú a escalar un ochomil sin piolets ni cuerdas, para ahorrarte algo de pasta en equipamiento?
Pues con los mercados pasa lo mismo.


----------



## tonuel (1 Ago 2010)

*¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Agosto 2010*

) ) ) ) ) ) ) )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Ago 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya es suficientemente duro el mercado de por sí, como para que alguien se plantee además afrontarlo sin las herramientas adecuadas.
> 
> Si vas a operar en intradiario, meterte ahí con cualquier feed que no sea estrictamente realtime es como pretender asaltar un nido de ametralladoras, con una mano atada a la espalda y una 22 en la otra mano.
> 
> ...



pues yo voy a por los ochomiles armado unicamente de minis cortos


----------



## Abner (1 Ago 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Güenos días a todos, pregunta de supermegagacela que no ha salido del corral a la jungla, cuando leo todos vuestros análisis o las de otros foros, veo que muchos trabajan con ProRealTime o VisualChart, me he metido en sus paginas y vale si hay versiones de demostración que duran 3 días o una semana pero realmente pagar 130 o más euros mensuales por un software de este tipo es necesario para vuestra actividad diaria ???. También he pensado que algunos intermediarios tienen sus propios gráficos gratuitos pero mucho más limitados tipo Inversis o Selfbank, éstos son fiables ??.
> ¿Hay algún software intereante y gratuito que te proporcione información en tiempo real, y encima para Mac? Creo que esto es pedir lo imposible pero os pregunto a vosotros conocedores del asunto.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues yo estoy haciendo mis pinitos con el metatrader 4 que te da XTB brokers de forma gratuita con la cuenta demo. Lo único que estarás recibiendo llamadas de vez en cuando de los comerciales para ver si te metes al ruedo, pero bueno, tienen formación online y demás. Échale un ojo a su web. El programa creo que está bien, aunque no he visto ni el Visual Chart ni ProRealTime. Este tiene tiempo real, permite indicadores de todo tipo MACD, Momentum, RSI, etc,etc. y te permite dibujar tus líneas de tendencias, fibos y demás estupideces que en principio funcionan porque la gente cree que funcionan. Yo acepto consejos también de si hay mejores formas de acercamiento al mundo este. Un saludo para todos y que tengáis buenas vacaciones.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2010)

A los buenos dias!

UP al hilo, parece que hoy estamos pepones, como corresponde a todo primer dia del mes.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> UP al hilo, parece que hoy estamos pepones, como corresponde a todo primer dia del mes.




lunes mañana y le veo fresco Mulder... ienso:



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...72-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-agosto-2010-a.html




Saludos


----------



## leopere (16 Nov 2010)

*recomendaciones ibex35*

A mi me han resultado interesantes estas recomendaciones Ibex35:

Análisis y recomendaciones Ibex35 Semana del 15 al 21 de Noviembre | Banif Comunicación


----------

